# How do you store your Chanel Handbags?



## chiaoapple

How do you store your lovely flaps to avoid the dreaded chain imprint?
First I tuck the chain into the bag (but its hard to keep it from slipping out and some of it will always be hanging). I think I should wrap the exposed chain in tissue or cloth, is this what you girls do?
Also, is it better to have the bags stored standing up or lying down?
Ever since I saw a bag on sale on ebay that had the chain imprint, and after I found that one of my old Coach totes had the horrifying handle prints (sooo silly of me to not tuck the handles in!), I've been obsessed with this problem!


----------



## Swanky

I think most gals wrap the chains
I would and I do wrap the chains of my Luxe Flap when storing.


----------



## Lisasbags

Great idea ..... 
I'm such a weirdo ..I really like me bags looking new and am anal about using them and not letting them get scratched.
I would be traumatized if I marked my bag storing it.
Thanks for the tip


----------



## mello_yello_jen

I wrap my chain in tissue/fabric and then I put it inside the bag.  If the chain doesn't slip into the bag, I wrap it verrrrry securely and place it on top of the bag.  I store them standing up.

I'm the same way about my bags... super anal!


----------



## spylove22

I wrap my chain too in fabric (and put inside of the bag). Don't ever forget, you can't store in the box.


----------



## Lisasbags

I a Chanel newbie...why no box?   
Thank you
L


----------



## bellabags

No that I do this but what happens if you store it in the box?  I just keep mine wrapped & in the dust bag.


----------



## Swanky

I'm curious too?


----------



## Rose

To box or not to box??


----------



## ChanelS83

All you have to do is pull the chain from the inside hole and put it inside the bag. Wrap the chain if you need to (especially with the lambskin), although it is not completely necessary. If you are not using it, ALWAYS keep it inside the dustbag and store it standing up. You can also keep it in the box, it never hurts


----------



## ChanelS83

Storing inside the box is completely fine. That is how the stores and boutiques keep their inventory to keep it fresh and smooth.


----------



## Rose

ChanelS83 said:


> All you have to do is pull the chain from the inside hole and put it inside the bag. Wrap the chain if you need to (especially with the lambskin), although it is not completely necessary. If you are not using it, ALWAYS keep it inside the dustbag and store it standing up. You can also keep it in the box, it never hurts


 
This is exactly what I do. It was mentioned that one should not put it in a box which worried me....


----------



## Lisasbags

Thanks ~~ I was getting "box paranoia" too.


----------



## hikarupanda

I think the whole point is not letting the metal chain touches the leather, so I also wrap the chain of my east west bag with tissue paper just like the way it came in when it was new, but I don't put the chain inside the bag (just like how it was when it was new), put the bag in the dustbag and then in its box.

For my reissue I realize it's kinda hard to wrap the metal chain (it kept slipping out), so I actually used white craft felt and made a cover for the bag so the chain would not touch the leather.


----------



## Kat

I wrap the chain in tissue paper and them put it in the dust bag. I also store it in the box. Maybe I should take it out of the box and stand it up .... hmmmmmm.


----------



## aarti

With the no box mentality, is it because the leather needs to breathe and it cant when its in the box? So the leather won't dry out?


----------



## hikarupanda

I really don't think we need to worry about putting the bag in the box, i mean, that's how the store keep the bags!


----------



## m1nime

I keep mine in its dustbag in the box. I prefer it in the box, its like it keeps its freshness because everytime I take it out I can smell the leather - I love that smell! LOL


----------



## chocochip_84

I put mine in the dustbag and in the box. As for the chains i just put it inside the bag no wrapping whatsoever cos i store the bag in an upright position.


----------



## miraco11

I realize Chanel is very hard to take care of (light colors), One of my pink cambon I havent use it for a year has a slightly grey marks due to the black handle was pressing the pink leather during the storage. So, I was thinking how do you guys store your Chanel? 
For me, I use tissue paper to wrap all over the handle so that the handle doesnt touch my bag....Cuz, most of my chanel bag are light colors.........


----------



## BQueenGirl

my cambon i wrap tissue around handles and bag so they will not rub together.

my flap i put the chain strap inside the bag stuff with tissue and keep in pouch and box


----------



## chrho

I just keep my Chanel in the dustbag!!!


----------



## miraco11

BQueenGirl said:


> my cambon i wrap tissue around handles and bag so they will not rub together.
> 
> my flap i put the chain strap inside the bag stuff with tissue and keep in pouch and box


 

Thank you for your advice...!! I guess I would have to carefully store my bags...  When I see the mark....I totally lost my interest on the bag...even it was a tiny mark..


----------



## PinkPudding

i just put them in their dustbag..and box if they come with it..

wew..never realized that the metal would leave mark..maybe ill start to wrap them with tissue paper


----------



## iqaganda

My Flaps, Chain inside, then tissues so that they won't be deformed, then dustbags and put it in a box. Then, all my chanel boxes, all piled up together on top of my clothes drawer.


----------



## ada726

I store mine in their dustbags, but I went to my best friends house, she has them all in Tupperwares....


----------



## answerbar

^^What would tupperwares do to the bags?


----------



## Beach Bum

I have a bag/shoe room..with cubbies..In order to SEE them all..I leave them all out of their dustbags in the cubbies.I cant stand not being able to see them all as Im trying to figure out what bag to wear.The only prob I ever had was with a LV vernis pochette.It got transfer on it once(It was next to a dark bag!EEK!)..But other than that..No issues here.


----------



## ada726

answerbar said:


> ^^What would tupperwares do to the bags?


 

I don't know. This is the first thing we haven't agreed on in a while. The plastic looked so harsh against all her GORGEOUS, delicate bags...


----------



## Mick

^^ isn't the leather supposed to be able to breathe a bit too?


----------



## spylove22

Don't ever leave any bags in the box for a long time, leather has to breathe otherwise it will smelly funky!


----------



## IntlSet

I just store mine in their dustbags, lined on a shelf!


----------



## Cudaswifey

ada726 said:


> I store mine in their dustbags, but I went to my best friends house, she has them all in Tupperwares....


 
haa haa... thats cute... ur friend stores them in tupperwares


----------



## Cudaswifey

I put the chains and stuff tissues inside the dust bag (with serial card) then in the original box with the receipt taped onto the box and stacked on top of one another.


----------



## katie123

ada726 said:


> I store mine in their dustbags, but I went to my best friends house, she has them all in Tupperwares....



I was told leather needs to breath. Never put leather in plastic bag or plastic box.


----------



## LVobsessed415

i usually keep mine in dust bag then box. I have a white chanel tote, which I am going to wrap the handels when I get home. I don't want the handels to mark up my bag.


----------



## jmen

I also store mine in their boxes with the chains carefully wrapped so it doesn't touch and mar the leather.  I also stuff them with tissue paper to maintain shape.  I have begun placing the dust jackets over top them rather than put the purse in the jacket.  If I'm using a purse daily, I hang it on a doorknob -- I know tacky, but the chain is never left lying on top of the leather to leave a mark.  I can see doing the plastic bins.  You can see what's in the bin.  Was thinking the other day about taking a picture of each bag and taping it to the side of the box, so I'd know at a glance which box had which purse.  (I know, see through boxes like the new see thru purse!!!)  I must go to work and stop obsessing!!


----------



## spylove22

Ok, I have to stress this again. PLEASE DON'T PUT YOUR BAGS IN THE CHANEL BOXES FOR A LONG PERIOD OF TIME!!!!!! I know from experience!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It will ruin your bag because the leather cannot breathe in the bag!


----------



## LDDChanel

Really? I always keep my bags in the dust bag and then keep them in the Chanel box they came in - should I not keep them in the boxes?


----------



## spylove22

LDDChanel said:


> Really? I always keep my bags in the dust bag and then keep them in the Chanel box they came in - should I not keep them in the boxes?


 
NO! Please don't! It will get musty smelling and also be a heath hazard because of mold spores which may not be visible yet will live on the bag. That's why some people put those saline packs in their bags to absorb the moisture.  In any case, the bag will not get enough air if it's in the chanel box.


----------



## pinkpiano

I put those tissue wrap papers around the handles so they don't scratch or press on the bag


----------



## miraco11

OMG!!! I guess I would have to take all my bag out to have little breath of air....Thanks for all the great advice you guys have!!

BTW: Do you guys know how to remove that little grey mark on the leather.....


----------



## Claudia

Like Jill, I cannot stand not being able to see them!   I have a whole room too, devoted to bags, shoes, clothes, etc.  Would only put them in bags if we have another hurricane and there might be a roof leak, which if my bags got ruined i would be ruined...Bags are sitting on shelves DH built going around 2 of the room's walls.  Only the delicate bags are stored in dustbags:  white caviar jumbo, black vinyl coca cabas because of fear of color transfer; and baby animal flap because, being the baby of the family, she's rambunctious and wants to cuddle up to her biggest sister, the Coco Cabas, which would make color transfer on a few of her animals, probably the bunnies.  

Its frustrating not being able to see my Chanels.  'specially if folks come over and wanna see my room!


----------



## chanelvgirl

*I keep all my bags in their orig. dust bags in my armoire.*


----------



## iqaganda

How do you usually keep your Chanel Handbags? 

1. In their dustbags only? If in dustbags only, where do you keep the boxes?

2. In dustbags and then inside the boxes?

3. In their own boxes without the dustbags?

Why? What specific reason why you keep your Chanel handbag in that way? 

And one more thing, do you usually carry your authenticity card and care card along inside your handbag when you use them? Why? Why Not?


----------



## EMMY

THere have been many posts on this....you can do a search to get more input but I store my bags in there dustbags, stuffed, all lined up on shelves in my closet..I was keeping my Chanels in the boxes, but then read that the leather needs to breathe so I took them out...hope this helps...


----------



## iqaganda

I did some search already.. But I can't find them..


----------



## iqaganda

Finally.. after search.. Found it! Thanks! Sorry for reposting it again..


----------



## Poosdarling

I store them the way I got them. Stuffed, Dustbag and boxed!


----------



## Sina

I keep all my bags, including Chanel in my closet now. They are in their dustbags, but not their boxes. My boxes are also in the closet in a separate area. I keep authenticity cards in the dustbag, not in my purse, so when I carry my purse, they are just sitting in their dustbags at home.


----------



## TxGlam

I keep mine in the dustbag in the closet as well although some nights I am lazy and just leave them sitting out


----------



## roey

As EMMY pointed out there have been posts on this complete w/photos.  A search for "store bags" or some such keywords will bring them up for you.


----------



## katie123

I put mine in dustbag and tie the drawstring with clothing hangers and hang in closet with my clothes.


----------



## spylove22

The other thread about how much "money" we have in our closets led me to think how does everyone store their bags. I'm always worried that someone is going to break into my house and take all my bags. I can hide my jewelry but not all my Chanel bags, they're all in my bedroom, all sitting lovely in their dustbags. I would freak if I came home one day and they were stolen. But, I don't have a place to hide them. What do you ladies do? Are you ever paranoid that someone will take them or maybe they have no value to thieves like jewelry.


----------



## sheanabelle

yeah I do worry about things like that because I have NO ROOM in my closet. I keep selling all my clothes on ebay to make more room but then I end up buying more so it defeats the purpose, lol. As far as my bags, they are all in their boxes in various locations around my tiny room. If someone broke into my house, I'd be %^@!^*. ush:


----------



## xegbl

Initially, I store them in large suitcases that I don't usually use and put it in my bedroom. But it's so troublesome that I'm now putting them in their dustbags in my closet...


----------



## gwen10

In their dustbags (Chanels are also in their boxes) on the top two shelves of my closet.  Receipts, control/authenticity cards, etc., are all kept together in a separate box, clearly marked as to what purse they go with.  I am religious about setting my alarm when I leave the house and at night.


----------



## bellabags

For now they are in their dust bags, in boxes sitting on the top shelves in my closet.  I hope to find some type of locking cabinet for them.


----------



## imgg

Mine are all stored in their dust bags, inside my closet.


----------



## chag

In the closet, some out to see others tucked away and others still in boxes
hubby won't share the safe with me LoL!


----------



## Purrrfect

A few at home in the closet...the rest are kept at the various Chanel boutiques....for safe keeping!  hehehe.


Wishful thinking...huh??


----------



## imgg

^^ cute!


----------



## SympathyDuet

In my closet...sleeping in their bags and boxes. Everyone make sure that your homeowners insurance is adequate to also cover your bags...god forbid there is a burglary. For those who rent, make sure you have renters insurance.


----------



## Luccibag

From what i hear, Chanel bags should be stored in their dustbags but NOT in their boxes.  SOmething about the leather needing to breathe.


----------



## miraco11

never realli look at the "MONEY" I spend~~I store all of my bag in its original dust bag and box!!


----------



## imgg

Luccibag said:


> From what i hear, Chanel bags should be stored in their dustbags but NOT in their boxes.  SOmething about the leather needing to breathe.



Yes, I agree.  I store them in their dust bags, but I leave the sides open so they can breath and so I can tell which ones they are.


----------



## Luccibag

By the way IMGG, your Bordeaux reissue is GORGEOUS!


----------



## imgg

Luccibag said:


> By the way IMGG, your Bordeaux reissue is GORGEOUS!


awe, thank you so much!!


----------



## iqaganda

I have a similar thread regarding this.. HOpe this helps as well! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ow-keep-store-handbags-such-small-146393.html


----------



## chanelbaby

exactly how they came in, in dust bags or boxes in the original bags I was given too! I have three cupboards, shoes, clothes and bags, the bag cupboard is fast catching up with the shoes.


----------



## lisadoodle

I keep mine in their dust bags on a shelf in my closet. I also freak out every time I go away that they will be stolen, and my fiance thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## Fendi213

This has probably been asked before but i cant be bothered to go through hundreds of threads.

How do you store your chanels or any of your designer bags when your not using them? I used to hang them by the handles over my bed posts at one point initll i read you should never hang them buy their handles! So now there all sitting on the floor of my closet and i'm not sure what to do with them. My friend suggested i stuff them with tissue paper and keep them in their dustbags, but i kind of want to show them off! What do you do with yours?


----------



## Lola24

I stuff with tissue and keep in dustbags on shelves in a closet.


----------



## jbag_lover

The best way is to keep them in their original dustbags, stuffed with tissue to keep its shape and to line them with the original felt to prevent scratches from the metal straps (if any). They should be stored in its original state like the day it came in its box. That's how I baby my chanels.


----------



## Poosdarling

Stuff with tissues in their dustbags in boxes on shelves. No one really comes over so there's no need for display.


----------



## harley

I have a display cabinet for them - they all are upright and some that need it are stuffed - not with tissue - but with old t shirts or soft cloth strips and in the dust covers, until recently - the past week or so I have displayed them without the dustcovers - just a temporary thing.  the cabinet is glass enclosed so there is not exposure to air, dust or dirt.  But they really should be in their dustbags and will be going back soon ...


----------



## jfhave

I just keep mine in the top of my closet. I only have 4 Chanels and try to use them all on a regular basis so I don't bother stuffing them or keeping them in the dustbags. I like to be able to walk inot the closet and see them


----------



## memyselfI

my bags are stuffed in their dustbags on shelves in their own closet. i keep them seperate from my other things and kept in categories of designer and  material. So all my chanel leathers are together, than my fabrics and so forth.


----------



## Luccibag

I have a closet just for my bags with shelves.  They are in their dustbags (not in the boxes though).


----------



## queenvictoria2

I store them in their dust bags with the rest of my bags -
 I try to keep a 10 Bag Limit  but I have 11 right now, LOL!!! - 
in my itty bitty purse closet


----------



## ChinaLocaChanel

I do the same.  I keep them in their dustbags and stuff it with tissue and lined them in my closet according to designer.  I was told by my SA not to put them in their boxes, because leather needs to breathe and it will get a moldy smell after many years.


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

Is it not recommended to keep it in its dustbag AND box?


----------



## Roxana

I keep my bags in 2 little lockerclosets. Though when I'll move to a bigger home I would rather put them on display in a sort of windowcloset (especially my chanels!). They're too pretty to be in a dark closet


----------



## spylove22

Never store any bag in a box for a long time or you'll regret it. Bags need to breathe, there just isn't enough air circulation in the box and without air, you'll get mold and mildew. Also, I have a Ferragamo bag which I had left the tissue paper inside and it was stored in a rather warm place and the tissue paper left kind of wax coating inside the bag, I was able to get it off but I would recommend cotton instead of tissue paper if you really want to be careful.


----------



## weibaobai

I keep mine in their box, if they come in one.


----------



## ldldb

all my bags are stuffed with tissue when not in use and stored in display cases with glass doors to limit dust. i suppose i should use the sleeper bags but i like seeing them in full view too much!


----------



## luvparis21

Ldldb, I love your purse display case...!!!!! 

All my bags are just all over my closets in their dustbags. 
I have some shelves, but my purses outgrows the shelving years ago. It's about time for DH to build some more shelving...


----------



## spylove22

ldldb said:


> all my bags are stuffed with tissue when not in use and stored in display cases with glass doors to limit dust. i suppose i should use the sleeper bags but i like seeing them in full view too much!


 
How nice!


----------



## iqaganda

Tissues inside my bags, tissues on the hardwares / handles, then inside the dustbag. I'm afraid to put it inside the box because I read before about the dangers of putting it inside the box for a long time..


----------



## Purrrfect

Tissue and dustcovers...

My white Chanels I have found other designer dust covers for them that are white in color....then cover the white chanel in the white dustcover with a darker dustcover over the white dustcover....pain but I don't like the dark dustcover against the white bags.


My GSTs and Lady Diors, etc....I stuff and put in dustcovers, but lay them on their sides  to prevent them from getting that squat look at the bottom from gravity. I do rotate them each week, so they are not on a side too long, and sit them up for a few day, if they don't get "sit up" days by means of me using them over a period of a few weeks.

And in my free time from all the purse detail activities, I get a few other things done in my life....hahahaha.


----------



## beljwl

I keep all my bags stuffed and in their dust covers


----------



## malleysmama

ldldb said:


> all my bags are stuffed with tissue when not in use and stored in display cases with glass doors to limit dust. i suppose i should use the sleeper bags but i like seeing them in full view too much!


 

I'm amazed! Your collection is beyond gorgeous and now your display.. holy moly I'm in awwwe


----------



## skimmilk

I know that this was discussed before, about how great the caviar smells ~ and I was wondering if keeping the bags inside the boxes would preserve the smell? Right now I have my bags stuffed with tissue paper, inside dust bags, inside their boxes - but I should keep them out of the boxes to prevent mildew? (which I didn't know could happen - and sounds really gross!)


----------



## ldldb

leather bags definitely should not be stored in boxes over time. my LV bag that sits unused (see bottom shelf to far right) for a couple of years still smells brand new and it's been out of the sleeper bag all this time. my chanel bags still smell great (not as strong as when brand new but...) but i am pretty OCD about caring for my bags!


----------



## Roxana

Ldldb: Impressive collection! That kind of display is exactly what I ment that I would like in future. BTW you have almost the same gucci bag as me: the zebra one (only mine is the half round one without the leather corners) I totally love that bag..


----------



## Syma

I have a closet for my bags, they are stored in their original dustbags and stuffed with tissue to maintain their shape. Does anyone else get paranoid about moth damage. I sometimes freak out that moths might get in the closet and eat through the leather on my bags.


----------



## pond23

ldldb said:


> leather bags definitely should not be stored in boxes over time. my LV bag that sits unused (see bottom shelf to far right) for a couple of years still smells brand new and it's been out of the sleeper bag all this time. my chanel bags still smell great (not as strong as when brand new but...) but i am pretty OCD about caring for my bags!


 
Is that an LV Manhattan GM bag, Larkie? The vachetta looks great for its being a couple of years old. I also bought this bag back in June, and I've been to afraid to use it (because of the vachetta).

Anyway, back to Chanel. I love your glass display case! This is my dream way to showcase my bags. It's the best of both worlds - you get to protect AND to admire your bags at the same time. Love it! I'm storing my bags in their dust bags, stuffed with tissue. I hate not seeing them out and about every day.

-Stephanie (pond23)


----------



## Lv2shopp

In my closet, stuffed with tissue in the dustbag.


----------



## Regina07

OMG! LOVE IT! this is a great solution!



ldldb said:


> all my bags are stuffed with tissue when not in use and stored in display cases with glass doors to limit dust. i suppose i should use the sleeper bags but i like seeing them in full view too much!


----------



## harley

Nice display - exactly what I have done but I kinda categorize mine so the flaps are all together and stuff like that ....





ldldb said:


> all my bags are stuffed with tissue when not in use and stored in display cases with glass doors to limit dust. i suppose i should use the sleeper bags but i like seeing them in full view too much!


----------



## myminilin

My oldest chanel is already 12 years and I put it in its original box, stuffed it with tissue and I have never seen a single spot of mold on it. But yes, it happened to my other abgs, such as Gucci, Prada and LV!


----------



## Sophia1025

I love the display.  I have yet to get my first Chanel but I'm taking notes on storing it in it's dustbag with tissue inside.


----------



## ldldb

pond23 said:


> Is that an LV Manhattan GM bag, Larkie? The vachetta looks great for its being a couple of years old. I also bought this bag back in June, and I've been to afraid to use it (because of the vachetta).
> 
> Anyway, back to Chanel. I love your glass display case! This is my dream way to showcase my bags. It's the best of both worlds - you get to protect AND to admire your bags at the same time. Love it! I'm storing my bags in their dust bags, stuffed with tissue. I hate not seeing them out and about every day.
> 
> -Stephanie (pond23)


 
hi Stephanie, yes that is the manhattan GM bag. i've never used it so it still looks brand new! i got these display cases from ikea, and for only $69 each they are a great organizer for me!


----------



## ldldb

Roxana said:


> Ldldb: Impressive collection! That kind of display is exactly what I ment that I would like in future. BTW you have almost the same gucci bag as me: the zebra one (only mine is the half round one without the leather corners) I totally love that bag..


 
ooh ya i love that whole collection of zebra bags. i found the sandals first then pined for the bag...luckily i scored it on sale at the gucci outlet (woodbury commons) this summer!


----------



## ldldb

harley said:


> Nice display - exactly what I have done but I kinda categorize mine so the flaps are all together and stuff like that ....


 
harley! that's a great idea to group the bags like that! i might have to rearrange all my bags soon


----------



## fashion_gurl888

Stuff them with tissue in their dusbags in box and in the closet.


----------



## 4Kings

I stuff my Chanels, LVs etc with tissue and put them in their dustbags. I have them in a hutch away from sunlight. Depending on the lining of the bag...I also use old t-shirts. However I do hang my Chloe, Burberry etc.


----------



## looel

I actually was told by an SA here in Chanel Melbourne that stuffing bags with tissue will attract moths and to instead stuff them with bubble wrap...


----------



## suriyah

Off topic, ldldb - but your collection is amazing - I LOVE LOVE the vintage ligne items you have.... oh my.... nice idea re display...gives me some ideas...



ldldb said:


> all my bags are stuffed with tissue when not in use and stored in display cases with glass doors to limit dust. i suppose i should use the sleeper bags but i like seeing them in full view too much!


----------



## nakobear

ldldb said:


> all my bags are stuffed with tissue when not in use and stored in display cases with glass doors to limit dust. i suppose i should use the sleeper bags but i like seeing them in full view too much!



WOW! If I had your collection, I would want to be able to see them all the time too!


----------



## katyman

Stuff them with tissues in the dustbags and keep them in their original boxes.
All my bags are stored in my closet.


----------



## Iluvbags

myminilin said:


> My oldest chanel is already 12 years and I put it in its original box, stuffed it with tissue and I have never seen a single spot of mold on it. But yes, it happened to my other abgs, such as Gucci, Prada and LV!


 

I had NO idea that storing a bag inside a box could cause mold!


----------



## piperlu

Most of mine are in their dustbags and lined up in my closet.  I do have several in boxes.  I'm getting ready to take them all out of the boxes, and just line them up with the rest in their dustbags (stuffed with tissue paper).

I would love to have a display case made.  It's probably good that mine are in a room with a door.  That way DH doesn't see the new stuff right away.  LOL


----------



## honeybunch

I just received my black lambskin medium flap and was wondering about storage. I have heard not to store in the box but only in the dust-bag. However, I'm worried that if I store it in the bag that the chain straps will mark the leather. Any other storage tips? Thanks.


----------



## chanelbaby

My SA told me to wrap the chain strap into the bag to protect it


----------



## honeybunch

Thanks Chanelbaby.What did you wrap the chain in?


----------



## chanelbaby

in tissue paper


----------



## ginger12

Tissue paper around the chain can also double as a filler (preserves shape) if you use enough to fill the bag. I lightly stuff my lambskins halfway, drop in its tissue-wrapped chain, and then add a little more on top to keep its form/shape perfect before placing it in its dustbag. 

It sounds like a lot of effort when I write it out like that, but it really only takes an extra minute (if that), and it's worth it for me, as I save my lambskins for special occasions. Caviar for everyday--I'm definitely less rigorous, storage-wise, with those, but they are no less loved!


----------



## ginger12

oops! One more thing: I generally store my bags flat (vs standing). Is this the norm among you ladies for classic flap and similar structured bags? 

I stored a lg classic flap standing for several months and found crinkles towards the bottom, where the weight of the purse had creased the side panels/edges.  (I did not stuff the bag w/enough tissue! blerg!) Anyway, it still looks great, and it's black which helps hide the creases. Hopefully, proper storage and a little shoulder-time will smooth out the wrinkles...


----------



## chicbags

honeybunch said:


> I just received my black lambskin medium flap and was wondering about storage. I have heard not to store in the box but only in the dust-bag. However, I'm worried that if I store it in the bag that the chain straps will mark the leather. Any other storage tips? Thanks.



So, it is a NO NO to store in the original box?
What is the reasoning behind this please?


----------



## Syma

^Leather bags need to breathe, storing them in the box for long periods of time will dry the leather out and in some cases cause your bags to go mouldy. Unless you air your bags regularly I wouldn't store them in their box.


----------



## Syma

ginger12 said:


> oops! One more thing: I generally store my bags flat (vs standing). Is this the norm among you ladies for classic flap and similar structured bags?
> 
> I stored a lg classic flap standing for several months and found crinkles towards the bottom, where the weight of the purse had creased the side panels/edges. (I did not stuff the bag w/enough tissue! blerg!) Anyway, it still looks great, and it's black which helps hide the creases. Hopefully, proper storage and a little shoulder-time will smooth out the wrinkles...


 
Same thing happened to one of my bottega veneta bags, I got rid of the creases by putting something weighty in the bag and hanging it upright for a few days ( a good tip from my SA)


----------



## Regina07

I keep my bags stuffed with 1) tissue paper or 2) spare linens.  I wrap both the chain that's exposed and the chain that's pulled inside and then put the bag in its dust bag. 

My classic flaps I store standing -- the creases in the leather don't bother me -- and my totes I hang on hangers.  I treat my caviar the same as lambskin only with caviar, I wipe down each bag with baby wipe after I use it.


----------



## chicbags

Syma said:


> ^Leather bags need to breathe, storing them in the box for long periods of time will dry the leather out and in some cases cause your bags to go mouldy. Unless you air your bags regularly I wouldn't store them in their box.



Thank You!  

I will go pull out any bags I have stored in their boxes!


----------



## spylove22

I would definitely wrap the strap because if the strap is underneath the leather, it will leave marks on the lambskin if it's lying down. And the NO BOX rule is very important too.


----------



## the_lvlady

OMG! 

have to go remove my bags from their boxes!


----------



## Meow

This is good to know! Thanks for sharing


----------



## honeybunch

I find that my dustbag is too tiny to accommodate my medium classic flap as well as the chain when the chain is wrapped in tissue paper.  Because it is lambskin I feel I need to wrap the chain up so that it doesn't rest on the leather and leave marks.  However, whichever way I wrap the chain and put it in the bag it seems part of the chain is resting quite heavily on the bag.  I'm worried that even though the tissue paper is wrapped around the chain it will still leave a mark on the lambskin because I'm trying to pack way too much in such a tiny bag.  Any tips?


----------



## jmen

I don't place the purse in the dust jacket.  I place the purse in the box with the tissue paper underneath -- just like it comes to me new.  Using tissue paper, I put at the base of the chain and across the top of the bag to keep the chain away from the leather as much as possible.  I don't put the purse in the dust jacket.  I fold the d.j. over the purse, then the tissue folded over everything and then the lid.   So far so good, no dreaded indentations.


----------



## honeybunch

jmen said:


> I don't place the purse in the dust jacket. I place the purse in the box with the tissue paper underneath -- just like it comes to me new. Using tissue paper, I put at the base of the chain and across the top of the bag to keep the chain away from the leather as much as possible. I don't put the purse in the dust jacket. I fold the d.j. over the purse, then the tissue folded over everything and then the lid. So far so good, no dreaded indentations.


 
Thanks for this advice.  So far I have been placing mine in the box on top of tissue paper and lying the dust bag flat over the top.  I have kept the chain draped out of the box and left the lid off.  Someone told me not to keep the bags in a closed box because the leather needs to breathe.


----------



## handbag diva

Hi, Pull the chain through to the inside of the bag when storing it.


----------



## honeybunch

handbag diva said:


> Hi, Pull the chain through to the inside of the bag when storing it.


 
Hi, I tried this but then it was difficult to wrap the chain in tissue paper and close the bag and fit in the dustbag!!  Maybe it's just me, maybe I'm not doing it right!


----------



## jmen

Honeybunch:  My oldest Chanel is a 20 year old black lamb. I've stored it in the box and it's been fine so far.  Some prefer to store in clear plastic bins which is helpful in locating the bag du jour but I'd fear that plastic might not be suitable if one lives in a humid environment.


----------



## honeybunch

jmen said:


> Honeybunch: My oldest Chanel is a 20 year old black lamb. I've stored it in the box and it's been fine so far. Some prefer to store in clear plastic bins which is helpful in locating the bag du jour but I'd fear that plastic might not be suitable if one lives in a humid environment.


 
Thanks. I guess it's okay to store the bag in its box if the bag is taken out frequently.


----------



## RGM

For the price, Chanel should give dustbags that fit.  IDK.  I hate it when the strings of the dustbags don't even close.


----------



## jbag_lover

To prevent mold and mildew just have those silica gel pouches to dehumidify the bags. Good idea to air the bags out every now and again or use them regularly.


----------



## Celia_Hish

i have a shelf to display my bags.....i placed my bags in the dustbag with some tissues and i don't stake them.


----------



## archygirl

We have an alcove in our bedroom  and on one wall  I installed 4-foot long shelves (stacked, 5 of them--oh my, that is 20 feet of space!). I store my bags and shoes on the shelves. Bags have tissue in them and are in dustbags except for the ones I do not have bags for. Luckily, my room never gets direct sunlight and I have light-reducing silk drapes on the windows, so I don't worry about fading. I must take my bags out of the boxes though...did not know it was bad for them.


----------



## jmen

I need two purse boxes for medium classic, so if you're tossing them, I'd love to have them.  Please, please.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

If you have to stuff your bags with tissue, please remember to put in those silica gel packets (highly recommended) to prevent moist if your area is very humid. I store my bags with old cotton tshirts in a room with a de-humidifer since Singapore is oh-so-humid and will take them out to air occasionally.


----------



## luvhautecouture

When should a bag be stored?  Like if it will be "inactive" for a few days? a week? a month?

What should the bag be doing during its downtime (if only for a day or two)?


----------



## missisa07

I rotate all of my bags fairly often.  I don't buy bags to let them sit..  I buy bags to wear them, which is why I don't store them in their dust bags.  I know that's probably bad, but I like to be able to see my bags.  Also, I find it would be a pain to always have to take things in and out of the dust bag to try different bags with an outfit.

I guess I'm alone on this, but I actually hang my bags on "Huggable Hangers" (basically covered in a soft velvet), and store them in my closet...  I'm afraid of a burglar breaking into my house and seeing my bags on a display and just grabbing them.  It's hard to explain.. lol...


----------



## chabich

jbag_lover said:


> The best way is to keep them in their original dustbags, stuffed with tissue to keep its shape and to line them with the original felt to prevent scratches from the metal straps (if any). They should be stored in its original state like the day it came in its box. That's how I baby my chanels.



I totally agree!  This is how I store mine also...


----------



## Olivya

Yes, when I'm buying any designer bags I ALWAYS ask for loads and loads of stuffing paper  so that the bag will never lose its shape and I think it is best to store their bag in the original dustbag. That's what I do with my bags anyway, and after each day I always stuff them again and put them in their dust bags. It may sound troublesome but I enjoy doing it, my bf once told me I love my bags more than I love him *lol*


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

i store all my chanels in the original dustbags, stuffed with tissue paper in the box...yes i still keep the box can't help it


----------



## kh9079

ok glass display case where in the world can i find those??? great idea!


----------



## bisousx

Fendi213 said:


> This has probably been asked before but i cant be bothered to go through hundreds of threads.
> 
> How do you store your chanels or any of your designer bags when your not using them? I used to hang them by the handles over my bed posts at one point initll i read you should never hang them buy their handles! So now there all sitting on the floor of my closet and i'm not sure what to do with them. My friend suggested i stuff them with tissue paper and keep them in their dustbags, but i kind of want to show them off! What do you do with yours?




They have their own closet, but they are kept in the box+dustbags and stuffed with tissue.


----------



## angelsky

do we have to line the straps/chains of the bags?  i also store them in their dust bags with their tissues to keep the shape, just that not sure about whether the chains will stick to the leather and damage the bag.


----------



## shockboogie

I stuff my bags and keep them in their dust bags and boxes even if though I have most of them in heavy rotation. I also store my shoes this way as well.


----------



## BacardiGirl

Hmmmm I hang my bags over my closet door...is that bad for the straps??? I have limited space so, that's why I bought a hanging rack.


----------



## emememem

mine are on a bookcase style cabinet in my closet...some are in dustbags, some are in dustbags and in their boxes...


----------



## Chi town Chanel

jbag_lover said:


> The best way is to keep them in their original dustbags, stuffed with tissue to keep its shape and to line them with the original felt to prevent scratches from the metal straps (if any). They should be stored in its original state like the day it came in its box. That's how I baby my chanels.



I do the exact same thing.  You can even get acid free tissue if you want to.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

BacardiGirl said:


> Hmmmm I hang my bags over my closet door...is that bad for the straps??? I have limited space so, that's why I bought a hanging rack.



BacardiGirl, you might not want to do that.  It will put additional stress on the straps (wear and tear) and could scuff up the hardware.  They might wear out sooner if you store them like this.  Plus they will get dusty without being in dustbags.  I live in the city and have very limited closet space too.  I just move other less important stuff around to make more room for my bags.  Check out some closet organization products on different websites.  You may be able to box up some of your other stuff and then stack the boxes to make more room.  Or do a springtime closet clean out and donate some of your old clothes that you aren't wearing.  That will free up some room!


----------



## KDB

My bags have their own closet w/ clear door so I can see inside.  I always stuff my bags so they maintain their shape and then put them in their dustbags.  My Chanels are usually in the box.  I have read hear that they can get moldy but my closet does not get hot so I am hoping for the best!


----------



## BacardiGirl

Chi town Chanel said:


> BacardiGirl, you might not want to do that. It will put additional stress on the straps (wear and tear) and could scuff up the hardware. They might wear out sooner if you store them like this. Plus they will get dusty without being in dustbags. I live in the city and have very limited closet space too. I just move other less important stuff around to make more room for my bags. Check out some closet organization products on different websites. You may be able to box up some of your other stuff and then stack the boxes to make more room. Or do a springtime closet clean out and donate some of your old clothes that you aren't wearing. That will free up some room!


 

Thanks! AS soon as I read that, I took my bags down and put em in their dustbags on the floor in my closet (for now)...I might have to move some clothes around to make room) Jeans can take a beating, bag straps cannot!


----------



## hermes_lemming

They showed me in the store but I completely forgot. Can someone please help? 

The insert says to store it in the bag but where? In the secret compartment? The main pocket? Oh I'm so lost... TIA!

PS. What happens if you just leave the chain outside? Is this bad long term?


----------



## KDB

I would love to know too...Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

I wrap the chains w/tissue paper and placed them in the middle.


----------



## jmen

Once the bag is placed in the box, make sure there is tissue on the top edge of the bag and there is plenty of tissue above that top edge so the chains don't come in contact with the bag.  I don't put the purse in the dust cover inside the box but lay it on top.  I store the box upright on the shelf so the bottom of the purse is closest to the shelf.  (The chains should not be allowed to press into the leather thereby making a indentation . )

Others may have different techniques especially if they don't store them in their boxes.


----------



## sw0pp

There is a compartment between outer and inner flap, I sometimes store it there and place a tissue between the remaining chain part on the outside and the leather. I think the chain could dent the leather if exposed to it too long or if it hits against the leather too hard


----------



## rgirl

this is good because i always worry about chain scraching the bag. thanks


----------



## babevivtan

I put the chains into the main compartment of the flap cos that is where there is most space and lesser, if not no, worrry of the chain being damaged or damaging the bag.

I do not store the bag in the black dust bag cos I am scared of colour transfer from the dust bag to the Chanel bag.


----------



## spiralsnowman

Are indentations less of a concern with caviar leather flaps (because of the toughness of the leather)? 

Re: Box storage
I think the box storage concerns have to do w/ the fear that mold and mildew will attack the bag. Not entirely sure, but whether or not this is a possibility w/ your bag may depend on the level of humidity where you live. I live in CA, which is usually sunny and very dry, so I've never had a problem w/ fungi, etc.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I almost hate to ask, but does anyone else just have it standing up? I have a shelf built in to my closet which has little "compartments" where I store my bags. They are all standing up for the most part. I only pack them in boxes and such when I don't plan to use the for quite some time. If I'm just carrying a different bag for a week or two, it is out and standing up...


----------



## japskivt

I have mine in those rubbermaid boxes in their dustbags. I have no use for the clunky black Chanel boxes in my closet unless they are small w/ the removable lid. So I usually toss them and use the rubbermaid boxes.


----------



## IntlSet

I don't even think about how to store my bags... I've never had a chain imprint problem on my lambskin. Is this a common problem? You can just pull the chain all the way inside so the chain is sort of pooling around the interior of the bag. Then put it in its dustbag, sit it on a shelf, and voila!


----------



## lovesbmw

MY SA ADVISED ME TO TAKE PURSES OUT OF BOX AND STORE ONLY IN DUST BAG, WHAT DO YOU DO ADVICE? LOVESBMW


----------



## beljwl

I store all my bags in dustbags and boxes. I have never had any problems


----------



## nymph2106

I store mine in its dust bag too as the box takes up too much space.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

I agree with your SA.  The leather will breath better in the dustbag OUTSIDE of the box, otherwise, it is possible the bag will get moldy and mildew-y. 

I keep my boxes too, I just keep them in another closet.


----------



## jmen

Lovesbmw--our driveway is chock full of older BMWs -- you'd love it here!  To the topic -- if your tossing any boxes, let me know.   I really think whether or not to leave the purse in the box depends on climatic conditions.  I've never encountered mold, mildew, fungus, smells, anything on my purses and they're all stored in boxes.  Granted I don't put them in the dusk jacket for fear of squishing the chains into the leather.   If the environment is non-airconditioned, damp, humid, then itake precautions but if the house is pretty much the same temp be it heated or a/c, then there is no reason for anything to begin mucking with the purses.  It's not like boxes are devoid of air.  (My oldest Chanel is over 20 years old and last check was doing just fine.)


----------



## glamour724

I just got my first chanel (medium black caviar with GH)  and was wondering how to store it correctly. I had it on its back in its dustbag and box but it seems like the layer that makes the back of the "pocket" on the front of the bag was starting to fall towards the back of the bag (if that makes sense!). I put the tissue paper back in and I'm hoping this will stop that from happening.

Also, mention what you do with the chains. I tried to search this question and I didn't find very much information, but forgive me if this has been asked and answered.

PS I don't think I would have ever gotten my first chanel if it werent for so much "shallowing obsessing" on the chanel forum, so thanks everyone! (Can I forward you all my saks bill?)


----------



## kwongkittiroch

Congrats on your first Chanel!  You picked a beauty! 
I'm not sure I understand about the "layer that makes the back of the "pocket" on the front of the bag was starting to fall towards the back of the bag."

I usually store mine in the dustbag outside of the box sitting upright.  Not sure if that's the "correct" way.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

kwongkittiroch said:


> Congrats on your first Chanel! You picked a beauty!
> I'm not sure I understand about the "layer that makes the back of the "pocket" on the front of the bag was starting to fall towards the back of the bag."
> 
> I usually store mine *in the dustbag outside of the box sitting upright*.  Not sure if that's the "correct" way.


Same here. Except I have mine all lined up next to each other. I have all of the chains over the back side of each. Not sure if it is right either. It works for me.


----------



## kwongkittiroch

I line mine up as well but tuck the chains inside the bag.  HTH


----------



## zuzu maxx

Tuck the chains inside so you don't get chain marks on the exterior of your bag.


----------



## Lady*Blue

I slightly stuff the bag with tissue paper or bubble wrap to maintain the shape. I wrap the chain in tissue paper and hang it toward the back of the bag or put the chain inside the bag. This prevents the chain strap from creating impressions in the leather. I then put it inside the dustbag & store it upright.

Hope you enjoy your new bag in the best of health!


----------



## DD101

I stuff my bags with clean small towels folded into small squares, so they hold their shape. I also put the chains inside the flaps.


----------



## Cyndee

Stuffed with the chains tucked inside.


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

I pull the chains from the inside and then tuck them in the bag. I put the bag in the dustbag and place the bag in an upright position. I stuff all my bags with white tissues to keep its shape. Every time after I use a bag, I will clean it with a non alchoholic baby wipe to clean all over ts leather before storing them back in the dustbag (I only do it on caviar, never lambskin)
 Hope this helps. Welcome to the Chanel club, beware- its addicting!


----------



## Josette

Hi. I would like to share my care tips with you:-

1. Stuff the bag with thin sheet of papers in white colour (You may ask the SA of Chanel to give you sufficient amount of the paper) till it is full in order to keep the shape of the bag. And remember to put the authenticity card inside the small pocket of the bag.

2. Wrap the chain with thin sheet of papers in white colour or a piece of thin cloth so that no scratches from the chain will be made on the leather of the bag.

3. Wrap the whole bag with thin sheet of papers in white colour.

4. Put the bag inside the dustbag before putting it into the Chanel paper box (You may ask SA of Chanel to give you a new box if the bag does not come with its original box).

5. Place it inside a wardrobe and put some moisture-proof beads or similar stuff around (absolutely not near) the box.

6. Take the bag out with you once or twice every two or three weeks. The leather of the bag will become even more shiny and smoother after the bag is frequently used, provided that the bag is free from rain and dirts, especially when it is the first ten times that you use it. Water stain will disappear after it dries up but other stains from oil, sauces and blood, can never be removed completely.

7. After using the bag, place it on a chair or your bed for a whole night and clean it with the white cloth from Chanel shop (You may ask the SA of Chanel to give you a bigger piece of cloth if you can't find any cloth inside your bag when you buy it).

8. Repeat procedures 1 to 7. Your bag will be as new as the first day you bought it even after years.


----------



## roey

I sit mine on a shelf with the chain draped over the back of the bag with a piece of tissue paper in between the back of the bag and the chains (to keep the chains from resting on the leather).  I rotate my bags way too often to wrap chains, put them inside dustbags, boxes, etc.

"The layer that makes the back of the pocket on the front"?  I don't even want to try to figure out what that means, LOL!


----------



## hipnycmom

Hi, did you mean to say that the front of the bag sags when you lay the bag on its back?
I think that tends to happen with most flaps.  I do the same as Roey and sit them on a shelf in upright position. I usually keep them in their dustbags with the chains hanging out of the dustbag and to the back of the bag so they don't make indentations on the bag itself. If the bag has a single flap then I pull the chains from the inside and store them inside the bag.  I don't have too many rituals with my bag - just wipe clean if there is anything noticeable.


----------



## burberryprncess

Josette said:


> Hi. I would like to share my care tips with you:-
> 
> 1. Stuff the bag with thin sheet of papers in white colour (You may ask the SA of Chanel to give you sufficient amount of the paper) till it is full in order to keep the shape of the bag. And remember to put the authenticity card inside the small pocket of the bag.
> 
> 2. Wrap the chain with thin sheet of papers in white colour or a piece of thin cloth so that no scratches from the chain will be made on the leather of the bag.
> 
> 3. Wrap the whole bag with thin sheet of papers in white colour.
> 
> 4. Put the bag inside the dustbag before putting it into the Chanel paper box (You may ask SA of Chanel to give you a new box if the bag does not come with its original box).
> 
> 5. Place it inside a wardrobe and put some moisture-proof beads or similar stuff around (absolutely not near) the box.
> 
> 6. Take the bag out with you once or twice every two or three weeks. The leather of the bag will become even more shiny and smoother after the bag is frequently used, provided that the bag is free from rain and dirts, especially when it is the first ten times that you use it. Water stain will disappear after it dries up but other stains from oil, sauces and blood, can never be removed completely.
> 
> 7. After using the bag, place it on a chair or your bed for a whole night and clean it with the white cloth from Chanel shop (You may ask the SA of Chanel to give you a bigger piece of cloth if you can't find any cloth inside your bag when you buy it).
> 
> 8. Repeat procedures 1 to 7. Your bag will be as new as the first day you bought it even after years.




This sounds like a full time job.


----------



## miacillan

Josette said:


> Hi. I would like to share my care tips with you:-
> 
> 1. Stuff the bag with thin sheet of papers in white colour (You may ask the SA of Chanel to give you sufficient amount of the paper) till it is full in order to keep the shape of the bag. And remember to put the authenticity card inside the small pocket of the bag.
> 
> 2. Wrap the chain with thin sheet of papers in white colour or a piece of thin cloth so that no scratches from the chain will be made on the leather of the bag.
> 
> 3. Wrap the whole bag with thin sheet of papers in white colour.
> 
> 4. Put the bag inside the dustbag before putting it into the Chanel paper box (You may ask SA of Chanel to give you a new box if the bag does not come with its original box).
> 
> 5. Place it inside a wardrobe and put some moisture-proof beads or similar stuff around (absolutely not near) the box.
> 
> 6. Take the bag out with you once or twice every two or three weeks. The leather of the bag will become even more shiny and smoother after the bag is frequently used, provided that the bag is free from rain and dirts, especially when it is the first ten times that you use it. Water stain will disappear after it dries up but other stains from oil, sauces and blood, can never be removed completely.
> 
> 7. After using the bag, place it on a chair or your bed for a whole night and clean it with the white cloth from Chanel shop (You may ask the SA of Chanel to give you a bigger piece of cloth if you can't find any cloth inside your bag when you buy it).
> 
> 8. Repeat procedures 1 to 7. Your bag will be as new as the first day you bought it even after years.



Wow!! Nice tips!!  Actually I'm doing Steps 1 to 5 ever since I got my first Chanel in March...


----------



## beautiful_hippo

hi Glamour! congrats on ur new bag! i just received mine on Monday too, courtesy of my hb as my bday pressie! so happy now.. itz the same as yours.. =)


----------



## glamour724

Thank you so much everyone for your tips!!! On mine (as on the reissues) we have that pocket in the front and the back layer was drooping. It wouldn't make sense if you were looking at a jumbo. Is the general consensus to store upright?


----------



## kwongkittiroch

I just looked at my purses.  Now I know what you're saying about the front pocket back layer drooping!  haha.  I think that would be solved if you stuffed the purse.  HTH


----------



## Lady*Blue

glamour724 said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your tips!!! On mine (as on the reissues) we have that pocket in the front and the back layer was drooping. It wouldn't make sense if you were looking at a jumbo. Is the general consensus to store upright?


 
Yes, the upright position (IMO) helps to avoid lots of issues that can occur from improper storage


----------



## bulletproofsoul

burberryprncess said:


> This sounds like a full time job.



I agree!  Just reading that made me exhausted, and it made me feel like a bad mommy! I just stuff my bag with tissue, pull the chains inside and place it in its dustbag and set it upright on a shelf in my closet.


----------



## kwongkittiroch

bulletproofsoul said:


> I agree!  Just reading that made me exhausted, and it *made me feel like a bad mommy*! I just stuff my bag with tissue, pull the chains inside and place it in its dustbag and set it upright on a shelf in my closet.


 
 Me too!  (shamely goes to wipe down her babies...):shame:


----------



## Poosdarling

I stuff the bag and wrap the chains in tissue paper and then in dustbag in box.


----------



## AnayasMom

Josette said:


> Hi. I would like to share my care tips with you:-
> 
> 1. Stuff the bag with thin sheet of papers in white colour (You may ask the SA of Chanel to give you sufficient amount of the paper) till it is full in order to keep the shape of the bag. And remember to put the authenticity card inside the small pocket of the bag.
> 
> 2. Wrap the chain with thin sheet of papers in white colour or a piece of thin cloth so that no scratches from the chain will be made on the leather of the bag.
> 
> 3. Wrap the whole bag with thin sheet of papers in white colour.
> 
> 4. Put the bag inside the dustbag before putting it into the Chanel paper box (You may ask SA of Chanel to give you a new box if the bag does not come with its original box).
> 
> 5. Place it inside a wardrobe and put some moisture-proof beads or similar stuff around (absolutely not near) the box.
> 
> 6. Take the bag out with you once or twice every two or three weeks. The leather of the bag will become even more shiny and smoother after the bag is frequently used, provided that the bag is free from rain and dirts, especially when it is the first ten times that you use it. Water stain will disappear after it dries up but other stains from oil, sauces and blood, can never be removed completely.
> 
> 7. After using the bag, place it on a chair or your bed for a whole night and clean it with the white cloth from Chanel shop (You may ask the SA of Chanel to give you a bigger piece of cloth if you can't find any cloth inside your bag when you buy it).
> 
> 8. Repeat procedures 1 to 7. Your bag will be as new as the first day you bought it even after years.


 
WOW. I dont wrap mines or anything. I have a pretty nice closet though so I have a place for everything, Nothing is stuffed. I simply place them in these huge drawers that I have in my closet and I have some of them hanging up now-like how some men have their ties hanging, since I have ran out of space in the drawers.


----------



## may3545

The best idea is to stuff the chains inside the bag so it doesn't leave any imprint on the exterior leather. I put it in the dustbag and then into the box. I like having things keep looking like new haha. Anal, I know.


----------



## Kern23

Thank you for the cleaning/storing tips.  I did not realize there was a white cleaning cloth.  I'll have to call Chanel and ask about this.  I've been storing mine in my dresser drawer on its back.  Humm... makes sense to place the chain inside the bag.


----------



## the_lvlady

I too stuff my bags with tissue paper and store them in their dustbags upright. For caviar leather, I pull the chains and store them inside the bag. For my reissues and for lambskin, I wrap the chains in white paper and let it drape at the back of the bag.


----------



## glamour724

beautiful_hippo said:


> hi Glamour! congrats on ur new bag! i just received mine on Monday too, courtesy of my hb as my bday pressie! so happy now.. itz the same as yours.. =)



mine was a bday present too...to myself  hope ur enjoying ur present as much as I am!!!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

My Chanels are packed back like NEW everytime I wear it. The chains are wrapped with the white tissue from chanel and the white cloth goes back on the flap..i also put some white tissue stuffing on it....it goes in dustbag and the original box! All my 20+ chanels are in their boxes!


----------



## nakobear

How do you guys pull the chains in on the bags with double flaps? Just stuff the chains in the pocket in between the two flaps?


----------



## chocochip_84

Unlike most of the replies here, I dont keep my bags in an uptight position. I leave them laying flat on their backs.


----------



## LOVELINDT

its a gorgeous bag! you will enjoying using her very much


----------



## kwongkittiroch

nakobear said:


> How do you guys pull the chains in on the bags with double flaps? Just stuff the chains in the pocket in between the two flaps?



You pull the chain through, then bring it around the side of the 2nd flap and let it rest inside the bag.  Then stuff the bag, put it in the dust cover, and you're done.


----------



## queenofchic

Pull the chains inside.  Put the white cloth in between the inside flap.  Store in dust bag inside box sitting in upright position (like shelving books).  This is the way my SA says Chanel stores their stock & that's exactly how I store mine....still perfect like the day I first brought it home.

Congrats on your new Chanel.  Excellent choice.


----------



## PursePrincess

In the dust bags at the top of my closet/shelf and with guard dogs stationed around them for protection.


----------



## Josette

miacillan said:


> Wow!! Nice tips!! Actually I'm doing Steps 1 to 5 ever since I got my first Chanel in March...


 
Hi, miacillan,

Actually, half of these tips are from Loewe shops and half from Chanel shops. Apart from Chanel bags, I also keep Loewe bags for many years.


----------



## Josette

AnayasMom said:


> WOW. I dont wrap mines or anything. I have a pretty nice closet though so I have a place for everything, Nothing is stuffed. I simply place them in these huge drawers that I have in my closet and I have some of them hanging up now-like how some men have their ties hanging, since I have ran out of space in the drawers.


 
Sure, everyone should have his/her way to keep the things. I just share my own way with girls here . And for around ten years, the tips work. I have two wardrobes to keep the Chanel boxes with bags/shoes inside. And, yes, it is also great to have a big closet to keep bags uprightly (but I still suggest that putting some thin sheet of papers inside the bag is  much better for keeping the shape.)


----------



## sunbeamy

I keep all my bags stuffed and in their dust covers, some in box some without.
and some are store in my closet with their dustbags.


----------



## dialv

Wow, I am glad I read this. I thought I was doing the right thing by leaving them in the dust bag and in the box.  I love the glass shelves but I don't want my DH standing there shaking his head at the display and reminding me that he could have bought another truck for that kind of money.  What do you do with the chains? I am always worried they will scratch the bag.


----------



## cindy05

Great post. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## LVgirl888

Thanks Ladies for the great advice.


----------



## hipnycmom

I have a closet just for my bags. The doors are louvered to allow air to circulate, my bags go on the shelves, usually in their dustbag. I never store them in a box. I don't stuff them unless they need to be stuffed (can't think of any that I feel absolutely need to be stuffed) since I rotate bags on a regular basis.
I store the flaps upright and totes on their side.
The bag I've worn for the day usually sits on the chair beside my bed


----------



## jacqualyn

sooo if your room/place is humid..and the bags are kept in dustbag+box..than it will grow mouldy..how long does tht take???
and what if ur room is not humid?? as i thought that dustbag+box, sittinf upright filled with tissue paper was the best idea..no?? 
oh im confused,,,but i sure as hell dont want no mould on my babies!!! ooh what to do?


----------



## LVgirl888

jacqualyn said:


> sooo if your room/place is humid..and the bags are kept in dustbag+box..than it will grow mouldy..how long does tht take???
> and what if ur room is not humid?? as i thought that dustbag+box, sittinf upright filled with tissue paper was the best idea..no??
> oh im confused,,,but i sure as hell dont want no mould on my babies!!! ooh what to do?


 

I was just wondering the same thing?!


----------



## maxaluna50

I would love to hear the ways chanel bags are stored--my big question is whether to lie the bags flat or upright.  In particular, what bout the GST in caviar, the classic flaps in lambskin, caviar, or patent, etc. I have been storing my bags in a drawer in their bags, but I wonder whether it is better for my 'babies" to be upright.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tod

I personally like to lay them flat - all my bags - regardless of style.  It just make me think they're more "relaxed" that way LOL.  I'd love to hear how others do it too.


----------



## fashionlover123

upright in a dustbag to preserve the shape


----------



## roey

LOTS of threads on this subject if you do a search.  Here's a few.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-display-your-chanels-177383.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/storing-your-chanels-346328.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/ladies-how-do-you-store-your-flaps-333279.html


----------



## maxaluna50

Thanks for the threads.  Sometimes my "search terms" are not the best.
Regards,


----------



## mskitty

I store the bags upright and always place the tissue back in them and with the dustbag, to make sure the shape stays.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

fashionlover123 said:


> upright in a dustbag to preserve the shape


Same here.


----------



## Swanky

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html


----------



## springblossoms

I keep all my bags in their dust covers, and some of the Chanels back in their boxes for stacking. For the humidity issue, I use those disposable dehumidifier thingys in my bag shelves (they are called "thirsty hippos" here. They come in a smallish plastic container that fills up with water over time). That helps with the mould issue, especially since it is rather humid where I am!


----------



## HELL0KiTTY

i finally got my first chanel bag for christmas from my bf and i really want to make sure i store my bag right. (black m/l caviar w/ gh) i really want to make sure it keeps its shape and stay structured.. i was just wondering how does stuffing it with tissue help? and how should i stuff it?


----------



## misstrashe

Someone should do a youtube/photo demonstration, I'm confused!!!


----------



## fufu

HELL0KiTTY: I actually put an  old shorts inside my classic flap to maintain it's shape. But do becareful of over-stuffed, but actually you can tell if it is over-stuffed, the bag will starts to look kinda bulky.  

Then I will wrap the lining paper around the bag and chain is hang behind. I don't put my chain inside the bag though. After that, I will store my bag inside the dust bag, put it in my open shelve unit in standing position and that's it.

You will find your best storing for your bags, there are no rights or wrongs imo.


----------



## yoganut

hi gals

I like to know how u gals store your bags especially the lambskin ones due to the chains being prone to leaving marks on the lambskin

1) Do you leave them in the tissue tracing paper in the boxes as the Sa packs them when we first purchase them 
or
2) you take them out and store in their dustbag?

If option 1, does the bag breathe? i feel this is the best option to prevent the chains from leaving marks on the bag 

If option 2 , how do u separate the chain from contacting the bag when you leave the bag standing which seems to me very inevitable for the chains to rest its weight on the bag and thus leaving marks

All advises and suggestions are welcome!!


----------



## queenofchic

I think this question was asked a while back.  You can do a search for more suggestions.

I store my bags the way Chanel stores theirs.  Make sure there's stuffing on the inside bottom of the bag.  Pull the chains all the way in on one side.  Put tissue paper around the chains on the outside & wrap around the bag.  Put bag in dustbag & then put in the original box.  Store all boxes upright on the shelf as you would books.  I like the picture to face out so I know which bag I'm pulling out.

I've had my lambskin for a while now & haven't had any problems due to storage.  It looks as perfect as the day I purchased it.


----------



## chantal

^ I do the same thing.  Except I place mine on top of each other like presents. Hehe.


----------



## ririan

most of my flaps are caviar (except for my cambon which is calfskin). I store them in the dustbag, stuff the inside of the bag with paper/bubblewrap and put in the box.

Oh, for my light colour bags, I will not straightaway put inside the black dustbag, I will first put my bags inside a transparent zippo bag (don zip up cos the bag needs to breath LOL), and then put inside the dustbag.  I don want the black dust bag to stain the lovely light leather.

HTHs!


----------



## big_gental_cat

I made some dust bags in light colored fabric for light colored bags


----------



## Jaaanice

dust bag then in box!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Dust bag in box, if I still have the box!


----------



## Purrrfect

Stuffed with tissue paper, chain pulled inside of bag - remaining chain outside of bag wrapped and then bag placed in box.  I do not always put them in the dust cover, since they are in the boxes now  (i use to store  the bags in the dust covers, no boxes..but now put them all in their boxes).  I lay the boxes on the bottoms like presents as *chantal *does.

But standing the boxes like books is interesting...*queenofchic* - what if any value do you feel standing the boxes like books has over laying flat like present boxes?  Always looking for ways to protect my investment of Chanels


----------



## susieserb

Not a blankety blank thing, LOL.  I store my lambskin on it's side with the chains out in front.  I wear it about once a week and quite honestly it looks fine (6 months out)?

I'm ususally racing out the door so I don't have time to fluff and stuff.


----------



## spylove22

There is actually more than one thread about this subject. I advise everyone not to keep any bags in boxes because one day you will regret it when you open the box and smell your musty bag. Beware, never store leather in a box, I know from experience.


----------



## Purrrfect

spylove22 said:


> There is actually more than one thread about this subject. *I advise everyone not to keep any bags in boxes because one day you will regret it when you open the box and smell your musty bag. Beware, never store leather in a box, I know from experience.*



  Just after I get all the boxes and the correct bag matched up...

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Purrrfect

susieserb said:


> *Not a blankety blank thing*, LOL.  I store my lambskin on it's side with the chains out in front.  I wear it about once a week and quite honestly it looks fine (6 months out)?
> 
> I'm ususally racing out the door so *I don't have time to fluff and stuff.*


----------



## fufu

yoganut: If you are in high humility countries, don't leave bags in boxes.


----------



## Purrrfect

fufu said:


> yoganut: If you are in* high humility countries,* don't leave bags in boxes.



Oh, yes that would make a big difference - then I shouldn't have to worry about it much here in California.


----------



## spylove22

I left my very first chanel in it's box because it was so pretty, etc.. then after a couple of years I noticed it smelled musty. I've cleaned it tons, conditioned it, etc, even left it in an ozoned environment but it still has a slight smell to it. So watch out everyone.


----------



## Purrrfect

spylove22 said:


> It's not that humid where I live and I left my very first chanel in it's box because it was so pretty, etc.. then after a couple of years I noticed it smelled musty. That was a huge mistake, I've cleaned it tons, conditioned it, etc, even left it in an ozoned environment but it still has a slight smell to it. So watch out everyone.



Ok, that is enough for me...they will stay in the boxes with the lids off. I will sit the bottom of the boxes in the lid top...now I will start putting the dust covers on again.  I am going mental over these Chanel bags...Gucci, Diors and even my LVs are so much easier to live with...lol.

Thanks for the info *spylove22*.


----------



## beljwl

queenofchic said:


> I think this question was asked a while back. You can do a search for more suggestions.
> 
> I store my bags the way Chanel stores theirs. Make sure there's stuffing on the inside bottom of the bag. Pull the chains all the way in on one side. Put tissue paper around the chains on the outside & wrap around the bag. Put bag in dustbag & then put in the original box. Store all boxes upright on the shelf as you would books. I like the picture to face out so I know which bag I'm pulling out.
> 
> I've had my lambskin for a while now & haven't had any problems due to storage. It looks as perfect as the day I purchased it.


 

same here


----------



## yoganut

thks gals for all ur tips, looks like i need to relook at how i store my bags


----------



## OlgaMUA

in dustbag in box.. Ihave Chanels that are 10+ years old, no issues.. I live in the NOrtheast.. 6 weeks of humidity, if that and we have the AC going constantly

but I can see how if you live in a humid climate w/no air conditioning, it might be a problem.. so just consider your climate


----------



## fufu

yoganut: remember to get lots of gel desiccants  I usually put 2 inside my bags and  2 to 4 inside the cabinet..


----------



## styledbyher

hey, how would u guys store the chains of a 2.55 black reissue? the distressed calfskin leather??

do u pull the chain to one side and put it inside the bag?

and also, will the chains leave marks at all on  the distressed calfskin leather? or it will be fine since the leather is already distressed?

im paranoid cuz i sent my bag for repair, the SA stored the chains like that,(pulled to one side and inside the bag) im scared it'll come back with chain marks imprinted on the leather. do u think by storing it that way it'll be fine?


----------



## styledbyher

anyone..?


----------



## kirkcaldy

i wrap chain with tissue paper,and keep in box in a cool room


----------



## Purrrfect

Stuff
Pull Chain Inside
Finish Stuffing
Wrap Chain Remaining on Outside of Bag
Place In Box on Top of Dustcover
Close Lid On Box
Place Box Lying on Back (not upright)
Sing Lullaby till My Bag Falls Asleep


----------



## Jaded81

Gosh... after reading this I still can't decide if I should continue to store my babies in their boxes =P


----------



## 336

I leave all my bags on the shelf of my wardrobe, which is above the ground, and they sit on an old blanket. All readily visible and ready to go


----------



## pro_shopper

I wasn't sure how to store my reissue at first either...

I tuck the chain inside the bag put it in the dustbag and box and store it standing up. I have read that storing in the box dries out the leather due to lack of air. However, I have not have any problems with my bags...I have been collecting for 5 years now. I don't moisturize my bags either! But I might start wrapping the chain in some cloth to prevent the chain marks...lol i'm anal about it too so I always check my bag...


----------



## csewallh

Medallion: stuffed and upright, handles tied together with ribbon. 
PST: stuffed tight and laying down, chains inside. 
PTT: stuffed and upright, chains inside outer pockets.
Ultimate soft: lightly stuffed, laying down, chain sitting on top.


----------



## purseinsanity

spylove22 said:


> The other thread about how much "money" we have in our closets led me to think how does everyone store their bags. I'm always worried that someone is going to break into my house and take all my bags. I can hide my jewelry but not all my Chanel bags, they're all in my bedroom, all sitting lovely in their dustbags. I would freak if I came home one day and they were stolen. But, I don't have a place to hide them. What do you ladies do? Are you ever paranoid that someone will take them or maybe they have no value to thieves like jewelry.


 When we had our master walk in closet redone, my DH has a glass cabinet made up for me to display some of my bags.  I loved it until I got paranoid that the cleaning lady would see everything and tip someone off.  (I said I was paranoid!  LOL)  Anyway, so I had our closet door handles replaced with ones with locks on them.  Now, no one can even "take a peek" if they felt like it.


----------



## purseinsanity

ldldb said:


> all my bags are stuffed with tissue when not in use and stored in display cases with glass doors to limit dust. i suppose i should use the sleeper bags but i like seeing them in full view too much!


 
What a sight to behold Larkie!


----------



## purseinsanity

Purrrfect said:


> Tissue and dustcovers...
> 
> My white Chanels I have found other designer dust covers for them that are white in color....then cover the white chanel in the white dustcover with a darker dustcover over the white dustcover....pain but I don't like the dark dustcover against the white bags.
> 
> 
> My GSTs and Lady Diors, etc....I stuff and put in dustcovers, but lay them on their sides to prevent them from getting that squat look at the bottom from gravity. I do rotate them each week, so they are not on a side too long, and sit them up for a few day, if they don't get "sit up" days by means of me using them over a period of a few weeks.
> 
> *And in my free time from all the purse detail activities, I get a few other things done in my life....hahahaha*.


 You're cracking me up!


----------



## purseinsanity

ilovecocohanel said:


> My Chanels are packed back like NEW everytime I wear it. The chains are wrapped with the white tissue from chanel and the white cloth goes back on the flap..i also put some white tissue stuffing on it....it goes in dustbag and the original box! All my 20+ chanels are in their boxes!


 I do that too.


----------



## purseinsanity

PursePrincess said:


> In the dust bags at the top of my closet/shelf and with guard dogs stationed around them for protection.


----------



## purseinsanity

Purrrfect said:


> Stuff
> Pull Chain Inside
> Finish Stuffing
> Wrap Chain Remaining on Outside of Bag
> Place In Box on Top of Dustcover
> Close Lid On Box
> Place Box Lying on Back (not upright)
> Sing Lullaby till My Bag Falls Asleep


 LOL.  I feel so much better after reading everyone's posts!  I'm not the only anal one here.  Between all of us, we'd keep Proctologists awfully busy for quite awhile!


----------



## Jaded81

Haha yea... I don't feel so weird now knowing that I am not the only one who worries about ppl breaking in and taking my Chanel. If there is ever a fire in my apartment, I'ld only take my Chanels. Would prob have my Chanels buried with me if I could too hehe


----------



## nscwong

iqaganda said:


> How do you usually keep your Chanel Handbags?
> 
> 1. In their dustbags only? If in dustbags only, where do you keep the boxes?
> 
> 2. In dustbags and then inside the boxes?
> 
> 3. In their own boxes without the dustbags?
> 
> Why? What specific reason why you keep your Chanel handbag in that way?
> 
> And one more thing, do you usually carry your authenticity card and care card along inside your handbag when you use them? Why? Why Not?


I clean my bags whenver I don't use them for anther day.  I put the chains inside the bags, stuff them my bags and  store my bags in their dustbags only and put them into my closet where there are dehumidifiers.  That way, I can be sure the mould won't grow on the leather.  The boxes are kept on the top of my bookselves.  All the authenticity cards are kept with the matching invoices and care bookets.


----------



## nscwong

spylove22 said:


> The other thread about how much "money" we have in our closets led me to think how does everyone store their bags. I'm always worried that someone is going to break into my house and take all my bags. I can hide my jewelry but not all my Chanel bags, they're all in my bedroom, all sitting lovely in their dustbags. I would freak if I came home one day and they were stolen. But, I don't have a place to hide them. What do you ladies do? Are you ever paranoid that someone will take them or maybe they have no value to thieves like jewelry.


That would be a complete nightmare!  They are the most valuable things in my house!!!


----------



## nscwong

ldldb said:


> all my bags are stuffed with tissue when not in use and stored in display cases with glass doors to limit dust. i suppose i should use the sleeper bags but i like seeing them in full view too much!


Wow!!!  What a showcase!!!


----------



## nscwong

dialv said:


> Wow, I am glad I read this. I thought I was doing the right thing by leaving them in the dust bag and in the box.  I love the glass shelves but I don't want my DH standing there shaking his head at the display and reminding me that he could have bought another truck for that kind of money.  What do you do with the chains? I am always worried they will scratch the bag.


LOL.  My husband might mumble my bags may worth as much as a new car!


----------



## nscwong

Jaded81 said:


> Gosh... after reading this I still can't decide if I should continue to store my babies in their boxes =P


It really depends on the humidity of the place you are living in.


----------



## nscwong

purseinsanity said:


> When we had our master walk in closet redone, my DH has a glass cabinet made up for me to display some of my bags.  I loved it until I got paranoid that the cleaning lady would see everything and tip someone off.  (I said I was paranoid!  LOL)  Anyway, so I had our closet door handles replaced with ones with locks on them.  Now, no one can even "take a peek" if they felt like it.


I envy you so much.  You have such a sweet husband!  My husband is just mad that I have so many expensive bags


----------



## nscwong

You are so hilarious!



Jaded81 said:


> Haha yea... I don't feel so weird now knowing that I am not the only one who worries about ppl breaking in and taking my Chanel. If there is ever a fire in my apartment, I'ld only take my Chanels. Would prob have my Chanels buried with me if I could too hehe


----------



## kk1

Hi all, how do u store your GST? My bag is already "mushy" on the bottom. Do u let the bag sit on the side? Please help... thanks so much


----------



## Purrrfect

I stuff mine, cover in sleeper and lay down...

to help avoid the sag from the weight of itself -if standing up in the closet all the time.


----------



## aalcantara16

I've got the GST in the washed caviar and I find that keeping stuffed w/ the paper it came with and inside the sleeper and box keeps it almost as good as new.


----------



## Purrrfect

I have the older - stiffer caviar (before the "washed" caviar).


----------



## sbelle

I also stuff mine, put it in sleeper and store it laying down.


----------



## misschanel28

Hi Girls!

I just got a brand new classic flap in caviar and noticed that the leather is a little "dry" feeling. Did this happen to anyone else when they first bought their bag? It's a 12 series so it's new. Should I just condition it?


----------



## Malinda

Are you using the original stuffing that came with the bag?  I'm thinking of using soft white t-shirt/cloth so that there won't be any marks inside the bag caused by the paper edges. Yes, I have found some indentations in the lambskin lining inside one of my bags (and I know that I did not cause it).


----------



## nscwong

Malinda said:


> Are you using the original stuffing that came with the bag?  I'm thinking of using soft white t-shirt/cloth so that there won't be any marks inside the bag caused by the paper edges. Yes, I have found some indentations in the lambskin lining inside one of my bags (and I know that I did not cause it).


Don't be paranoid about the paper edges!  By the way, those SAs said the stuffing paper can keep the bag dry.


----------



## misschanel28

^ Hi ncswong, so the stuffing paper that it was stored in dried out the caviar leather? Will this condition be reversed once I condition my bag with leather conditionner?


----------



## nscwong

Hong Kong's whether can be very humid in spring and summer.  So it's important to keep bags dry to avoid mould growing.  The stuffing paper can help absolute the moisture but isn't sufficient to dry out the bag.  So don't worry.  If you prefer cloth and your living place is not humid, you need not bother with stuffing paper.  Anyway, I don't think stuffing pager's edges can scatch the leather!  Do you really thinking lambskin can be that delicate?



misschanel28 said:


> ^ Hi ncswong, so the stuffing paper that it was stored in dried out the caviar leather? Will this condition be reversed once I condition my bag with leather conditionner?


----------



## misschanel28

^ Thanks ncswong. Actually, my bag is already on the dry side and I just got it! I just wanted to know if conditionning it with leather conditionner will help "moisturize" it so it's not so dry feeling?


----------



## monap_1981

Just wanted to know how you guys store your Chanel bags.  In the box or just in the dustbag?  What is the best way?  

I am especially curious to hear from those of you who live in hot and humid climates.

Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

hi!
Please try a search, this has been discussed several times.


----------



## coreenmd

how do you put the chain inside the medium caviar as it has double flaps? sorry of I'm the only one wondring about that..


----------



## eggpudding

jacmarcella said:


> hey, how would u guys store the chains of a 2.55 black reissue? the distressed calfskin leather??
> 
> do u pull the chain to one side and put it inside the bag?
> 
> and also, will the chains leave marks at all on the distressed calfskin leather? or it will be fine since the leather is already distressed?
> 
> im paranoid cuz i sent my bag for repair, the SA stored the chains like that,(pulled to one side and inside the bag) im scared it'll come back with chain marks imprinted on the leather. do u think by storing it that way it'll be fine?


 
My box is too small for me to tuck the chains inside the bag normally while the rest of the chains stick out at the side, so I have to pull it to one side first and tuck them inside..I think yours should be fine. I was paranoid so I wrapped the remaining chain outside in a felt cloth and store it lying down (on its back).. funnily enough I haven't had any marks on the flap from the chain lying 'outside', but already have an indentation on the inner flap (don't know how it got there)!


----------



## valnsw

Hi,

Need some advice / tips for a newbie here.

I did a search but can't seem to find anything on this.

When you are not using the medium/large flap or those with double flaps such as reissue, how do you store it?

Do you:

1) "draw/pull" the straps to inside the bag but on top of the inner flap and below the outer flap (i.e. between the 2 flaps)

2) "draw/pull" the straps from 1 side all the way into the bag; or

3) "draw/pull" the straps from both sides equally and let them hang outside the bag?

Would appreciate if anybody can shed some light on this.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Nat

valnsw said:


> *I did a search but can't seem to find anything on this.*



Really? Maybe you didn't try hard enough, because we have a huge thread on this  Here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html


----------



## cookie87

so do we put pur flaps standing or lying down on its back ?


----------



## purse-nality

^definitely on its back


----------



## SiliValley

I had lunch with John Truex about three years ago and he said to always use tissue paper inside the bag while in storage because it soaks up the moisture.


----------



## cookie87

*purse-nality* : on its back? but i have read thru previous pages ... everyone saying to put it standing..


----------



## pro_shopper

> Originally Posted by spylove22
> 
> The other thread about how much "money" we have in our closets led me to think how does everyone store their bags. I'm always worried that someone is going to break into my house and take all my bags. I can hide my jewelry but not all my Chanel bags, they're all in my bedroom, all sitting lovely in their dustbags. I would freak if I came home one day and they were stolen. But, I don't have a place to hide them. What do you ladies do? Are you ever paranoid that someone will take them or maybe they have no value to thieves like jewelry.



I worry about this all the time! I have other items of value stored in my walk in but for some reason...I worry about my bags the most! LOL


----------



## purse-nality

wanxia said:


> *purse-nality* : on its back? but i have read thru previous pages ... everyone saying to put it standing..



oh sorry dear, didn't really browse 1st ...

believe me, if you don't like a saggy flap w/ the sides getting all slouchy and popping out, ABSOLUTELY store on its back w/ stuffing.

read thru discussion on *jaded's *thread - post #34 onwards (also see "BEFORE" pic on page 1)...
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/im-so-pissed-seller-sent-me-different-bag-517712-3.html

"AFTER" pic - page 7, post #103...
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/im-so-pissed-seller-sent-me-different-bag-517712-7.html

HTH!


----------



## cookie87

WOW! thanks for showing me the thread.. wad a big difference indeed!!

anyway.. i jus need to pull the chain from 1 of the side all the way into the bag ? den stuff with the paper in the bag.. den store it laying flat ?

do i have the wrap the chain which is right on top of my flap? as i read somewhere that it will cause a dent on the flap ?


----------



## purse-nality

^ ok, guilty here of not wrapping the chains!  ...for jumbo, i just pull them in on 1 side and let them rest IN the bag. that's the best thing about caviar, its practically worry-free! no dents on mine so far, but just so you won't be pointing any finger when something happens, pleeeez wrap the chains


----------



## cookie87

wrap the chain which is inside the bag ? or jus the part which "lingers" outside on top the flap?


----------



## purse-nality

^ if you rather store the chains IN and want to be super careful, wrap both. though for my m/l, i prefer to rest the chains OUT of the bag and wrapped it nicely in 1 piece. i suggest the latter might be best for your jumbo to save you double wrappings


----------



## cookie87

hmms... but u store ur jumbos with the chain in and nv wrap ?


----------



## purse-nality

^yes... all up to you


----------



## nikkipeps

I get hold of a rolls of paper stuffing. Each time I take my babies out to use & later give them the needful baby-ing with the leather cleaners & conditioners; then air dry them in my room with the humidifier. Next day I wrap the chains/strap portions up with new stuffing and store the bag wrapped in the lint free cloth and dustbag & finally in goes my babies into a suede pillow case. Walah!  The walk-in wardrobe has never been a display area till now and I think it's well worth an investment basking in all this luxury


----------



## LoveCatsLots

Okay, confession first!  I have been diagnosed as having OCD.  :s

I'm especially careful storing handbags with chains.  I pull the chains inside the flaps and wrap with tissue paper; then I put in enough crumpled tissue paper to stuff the handbag.

Interesting discussions whether or not to stand handbags whilst storing.  I do lay some handbags on their sides after stuffing, mostly ones that might crease in odd places, such as the Cloudy Bundle hobo.  I am leery about creases that might develop when the handbags are "allowed" to slouch too much.


----------



## cookie87

y do u have to wrap the chains(inside the flap) when already pulled in ?


----------



## bagtasia

girls, very nice infos, picking up some good storage habits.THANKS


----------



## eggpudding

Ladies, how do you store your WOCs? I am decidedly OCD (especially with lambskin) and going mad over this. The chains are so long that it's hard to wrap them all up with the tissue paper it came with; at the moment they're wrapped messily and lying outside (not on top) of the WOC in the box, with it stored lying on its back. Would it be better to tuck them inside and store upright? Help!


----------



## eggpudding

Bump bump


----------



## purse-nality

^hi *egg*! i store my wocs w/ the chains loose inside, and on its back - prefer this way so the sides are neatly tucked in. though if yours has a leather-lined interior, i would reco the chains be wrapped w/ tissue to avoid indentations.

i understand how wrapping/unwrapping can be a pain... guilty here of not caring sometimes  ...still, if you want to be super careful, it won't hurt


----------



## eggpudding

Hi purse-nality! I think I read somewhere that you're the queen of WOCs  hehe so I'll follow your advice! I tried tucking the chains inside today but it made the bag soo chunky and hard to close so I just gave up. I was also kinda paranoid the added weight would deflate the lambskin on its back even quicker LOL, but I'm gonna give this another go. Thank you!


----------



## purse-nality

^ LOL! not even close to royalty! maybe a servant  ...only own 2. though i probly know someone here who best fits the title...

hmm, your woc sounds really flat interior-wise to have that bulk w/chains... but i realized yer right. definitely store chains outside w/ tissue... enjoy!


----------



## patty0411

Oh! This thread is very helpful! I normally store my bags in my closet, inside the dust bag, and in their boxes (if they came with one)... My old SA told me to never store it in the box but I feel guilty if I just dispose them. haha 

I do have the GST and I'm having a problem with the bottom creasing. It looks so ugly!  I've been stuffing it with paper and leaving it up right... Any recommendations of what I should do?!


----------



## codyntara

spylove22 said:


> I wrap my chain too in fabric (and put inside of the bag). Don't ever forget, you can't store in the box.


 
I store all of my bags in the box, and have had my bags forever.  Why aren't you supposed too just curious.


----------



## Jaded81

Btw, do you use alot of stuffing my dear? 



purse-nality said:


> oh sorry dear, didn't really browse 1st ...
> 
> believe me, if you don't like a saggy flap w/ the sides getting all slouchy and popping out, ABSOLUTELY store on its back w/ stuffing.
> 
> read thru discussion on *jaded's *thread - post #34 onwards (also see "BEFORE" pic on page 1)...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/im-so-pissed-seller-sent-me-different-bag-517712-3.html
> 
> "AFTER" pic - page 7, post #103...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/im-so-pissed-seller-sent-me-different-bag-517712-7.html
> 
> HTH!


----------



## Jaded81

*gasp* you don't wrap the chains outside the bag?!?!  

hehe it is such a hassle to do the whole chain wrapping thing!! But I do it religiously! 



purse-nality said:


> ^ ok, guilty here of not wrapping the chains!  ...for jumbo, i just pull them in on 1 side and let them rest IN the bag. that's the best thing about caviar, its practically worry-free! no dents on mine so far, but just so you won't be pointing any finger when something happens, pleeeez wrap the chains


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

I store all my classic flaps on their backs too but my reissue's I store upright otherwise the bottom looks saggy when I store them on their backs.


----------



## karolinec1

I store them exactly the same way they arrive at the boutique - in tissue paper, stuffed, chains wrapped, then in the dustbag and the box.  (Anal retentive, I know.)


----------



## ellie1

I store them in the dust bags.


----------



## luciabugia

I store them lying down on their dustbags in the box with the chain straps stuffed in a small unused dustbags (from old purses or jewelry) in the bags..I then wrapped the outer chain in tissue paper.  My DH thinks I'm crazy but he suggested the old dustbags for the chain!


----------



## cookie87

*jaded* : how u wrap the chains for ur jumbo? chains inside or outside? can show pics of how u store/wrap ur chain for ur jumbo flap ?


----------



## Laneige

Is it okay to store red bags or light color bags in the black dustbag.
i find the quality rather coarse.

Anyone sew or make yr own cotton dustbag for yr lambskin flap?




karolinec1 said:


> I store them exactly the same way they arrive at the boutique - in tissue paper, stuffed, chains wrapped, then in the dustbag and the box. (Anal retentive, I know.)


 
how the sa packed mine : my dustbag was placed outside of the bag and the bag settled above the folded tissue paper (to add some cushioning).

when u place yr bag in the dustbag n then the box, does it settle flat on the box or u have something in between for cushioning


----------



## Jaded81

I wrap the chains outside the bag. Will take pics and post later! 

It is so annoying isn't it? Having to wrap and unwrap everytime you want to use your bags! 



wanxia said:


> *jaded* : how u wrap the chains for ur jumbo? chains inside or outside? can show pics of how u store/wrap ur chain for ur jumbo flap ?


----------



## PANda_USC

I know this is atrocious, but I don't really store my Chanels all the time and they're still doing pretty well for themselves, lol. Sometimes I'll lay them flat on a table surface(clean of course) and have the straps/chains dangle off the side.

If I do put them in their boxes, I stuff them with tissue paper, then wrap the chains in tissue paper, put the purse in the dust bag and then place it in the box. I don't keep the box upright or anything.


----------



## Laneige

just to clarify = my dustbag was placed outside of the bag  = the dustbag wasnt used to pack my chanel. the sa folded them n place them above the bag, where the chain is packed. 

for now, i use felt to wrap my chains. i get the idea from the white cloth packed in the bag by the sa. 

jaded81
possible for u to share pics of yr jumbo n lambskin too. of how u wrap them (if its different). TIA!


----------



## cookie87

but i read this thread, was told not to store in box cos the leather need to "breathe" .. hmms..


oh! and i got a little terror at home ..tats y i MUST store/keep my bags.. cant put them jus anywhere... haha!


----------



## giraffee

i lightly stuff the bag with the tissue paper it came with, then pull the chains to one side and tuck them inside the bag. I place one layer of tissue paper underneath the flap [for classic flaps] and fold it inside the bag.
With the part of the chain that's hanging outside the bag, i wrap that in tissue paper.
I store it in the dustbag, outside the box, laid on its back.
Personally, I'm scared of storing it standing up, as i imagine over time, the forces of gravity will pull the bag downwards and this may cause it to lose its shape. ush:


----------



## Laneige

Ok i finally do what I *THINK* is the best for my bags

1- I cannot find the dustbag for my medium/large classic flap....
anyway I find the dustbag material rather coarse for a 'Chanel' quality. I expect something better than that. (black dustbag).

I sew a dustbag myself using 100% cotton material, i purposely do it much bigger because i dont want the bag to rub against the edge finishing.

So now my bag is in this big DIY dustbag and I pasted a 3M hook to my cupboard and i Hook the bag's chain *wrapped with similar felt material cloth thats packed with my Chanel's bag onto this hook. Now, the bag is in upright position and the chain is hooked up. Less issue or worries abt flat quilting on the back and also gravity onto the bag caused by the chain 


2-My black jumbo caviar is placed upright in the box. Now i keep the chain inside. No dustbag (i find dustbag coarse as mentioned). so its just wrapped in the tissue.


----------



## nighteyes

^Pics would be helpful, Laneige! 

I've always dreamt of a storage system where the chain/handles of my bags would be held up by a hook or something, but never had the time or space to indulge in that.


----------



## cookie87

wont tat add "pressure" to the chain and the top of the flap where the holes are? i still tink tats not really a good idea..

would be great if the bag can "stand" on normally... and on the top of the wardrobe there's a hook to jus hook the chain on... and not let the whole flap "hook" and not standing..

*day dreaming*


----------



## Laneige

I think basically is to find a suitable place and suitable hook to do this. My bag is standing on a Louis Vuitton Gift box. LOL

i cant really load the pics. Will msg nighteyes instead. 



wanxia
well u havent see what i'm doing  

i dont understand what you are talking abt regarding the pressure on the chain etc.

and LOL is that a fishing hook?


----------



## ladysarah

the one I use is on the hallway table - ready for action - or hanging with my coat - so to speak no pampering I only change bags seasonally (or for special evening events, at a push) I mean transferring things from bag to bag!  I just would not have the time....


----------



## nighteyes

*wanxia*, *laneige*'s bag storage system is THAT good. somewhat like your drawing. doesn't exert pressure on the handle holes at all!


----------



## npoo

oh dear I've got all my bags in their boxes. All stacked up in neat piles with bag description on sticky labels at the side. I might have to re-think keeping them in boxes if they do indeed need some air to breathe. My poor suffocated babies!!! Although at present, they are all OK. 

Unfortunately I havent got space for Laneige's storage system which sounds quite interesting.


----------



## cookie87

*laneige *: care to post pics of how u store ur bags? haha


----------



## faye119

Dear! 

Could you please tell me how you store your chanel bag? Do you fill in the bag and leave it empty? 

btw, I've bought my 2nd Chanel bag yersterday. Black Reissue 2.55, 225! It's so beautiful! 

Thank you very much!!


----------



## nymifashion

Stuff it with tissue if it needs something to help keep its shape and put it in the dust bag.  Then I like to line them up on the shelves in my closet however right now they are all in a box because I'm waiting for my new dresser to come and had to put my sweaters on the closet shelf.


----------



## faye119

Hi! Nymifashion! Thank you very much!


----------



## tillie46

I do pretty much the same as nymifashion......stuff the bag to keep its shape, and keep it in its dustbag.  I keep all my purses the same way in one separate closet.


----------



## OlgaMUA

same..stuffed, in dust bag, and in its box.. exactly the way I get them from the boutique


----------



## shopmagnet

I agree with everyone above, keep it in the box stuffed, that way protection of the bag is guaranteed.


----------



## peafleut

Oh, I am terrible I tend to leave my Chanel's out and unstuffed, it makes it easier for me to rotate bags on short notice. I do keep them out of harms (my cat's) way though.


----------



## nighteyes

^I stuff all my bags but have occasionally left them unstuffed for a few days just because it's much easier for rotation on short notice as well, so nope you are not terrible at all!!  It's really not that big of a deal unless your bags aren't seeing the light for awhile, in which case storage would be much more important to help them keep their 'posture'.


----------



## darkchoc5372

check for dirt , mark, whatever... (if so, then clean and condition)
then adjust the shape, stuff with tissue paper provided.
put in dust bag,
put bag that's in dust bag in the box.

But...I'm a bit anal... afraid that if i put the bag at the same position for too long would effect the shape of the bag ex: fold at the bottom or look saggy on the side... so every week or two weeks, i make sure i put it either up right, or lay flat... depend... switch from one to another...


----------



## peafleut

nighteyes said:


> ^I stuff all my bags but have occasionally left them unstuffed for a few days just because it's much easier for rotation on short notice as well, so nope you are not terrible at all!!  It's really not that big of a deal unless your bags aren't seeing the light for awhile, in which case storage would be much more important to help them keep their 'posture'.



Nighteyes, you're making feel so much better about my "poor habits." I do try to put them in their dust bags when I am not going to use them for long periods of time but I easily become distracted..


----------



## nymifashion

Peafleut, don't feel bad!  I only out them in dust bags because I don't want to have to dust any more than I have to.  It's easier to wash the dust bag if it gets dusty.


----------



## echo_23

OlgaMUA said:


> same..stuffed, in dust bag, and in its box.. exactly the way I get them from the boutique



Me too.  I also inspect each bag after use to make sure nothing got on them and dust them off before stuffing and storing them.  Also make sure where you are storing them doesn't get too hot and if you are storing patent (or light lambskin) make sure whatever you have around it is soft and the same color so you won't have color transfer issues.


----------



## rdhunni

same as the others, stuff, dustbag, chanel box and put away!


----------



## Classic Chic

i currently have them all cramped (standing) in glass case while updating my closet.  Used to store GST/PST, Cerf/jumbo flat to avoid corner crease, but shortly ran out of room to do so


----------



## Expat

I thought there was another thread about this that said NOT to store them in the boxes as they may get mould?

Anyway, I stuff and bag mine and don't put them in their boxes.


----------



## Expat

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-chanel-closet-471050-4.html from #52 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/mouldy-chanel-286757.html


----------



## Classic Chic

Expat said:


> I thought there was another thread about this that said NOT to store them in the boxes as they may get mould?
> 
> Anyway, I stuff and bag mine and don't put them in their boxes.


 i guess it depends on where u live, for places like HI, Taiwan, HK or any humid/hot places, definitely let it air out to avoid mold.


----------



## peachiesncream

just stuff it and put it on my bag shelf. sometimes i do put them in dustbags but not in their boxes. i dont even know where my boxes are. lol


----------



## stefeilnately

I lay it flat on a white cloth with a dehumidifyer near it. Boxes and dust bags separate.


----------



## Nat

Hi, please always do a search first. Thanks for the links, Carole!



Expat said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-chanel-closet-471050-4.html from #52
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/mouldy-chanel-286757.html


----------



## felicityy

Hi Ladies

Am pretty sure this topic has been discussed before, but a search proved in vain. Could someone shed some light in storing caviar classic flap? Just received a med/large sized caviar flap 2 days before Valentines' 

I read many say about storing in dust bag instead of the box. So do you just store the bag in the dustbag on the shelves instead of placing it in the box it comes with?

Also, do I keep the bag lying down or standing up? 

Do you girls make sure all the chains are wrapped up before storing into the dustbag too?

Let me know please. Do direct me to the existing thread if there is one. Thanks!


----------



## cjones99

Hello TPF-ers

Ive been hearing alot of horror stories of creases, dents, and disformaties due to poor Chanel storage. 
Could we share some ways we all store out Chanels to stay in mint condition. 
Do we lay it flat? in the box? how should the chain sit? etc etc

I just bought a new medium chanel caviar, and im even nervous when its sitting in my closet.
Thank you!


----------



## OlgaMUA

the way I get them.. filled with tissue, in dustbag, then in box


----------



## kafun

hey gals,

been reading up on how to store my chanels and I think that I will get some of those silica gel sachets to place into each bag while I store them in the closet needless to say I will be storing them out of their boxes from now on and maybe invest in a lock for my closet....

hopefully this article will help you with chanel storage:

http://homeandfamily.myfreearticlec...-to-make-their-beauty-and-value-last-lon.aspx


----------



## jeNYC

i store my flaps in the LV dust bag...i tuck the flap inside the LV dust bag...then i take the flap chains out and place it on the outter layer of the LV dust bag, to prevent indentation...and then i use the LV dust bag flap to cover the flap chains...then i place the back of the flap bag against the wall...to prevent indentation again if i place the chain part against the wall.


----------



## ceya

wanxia said:


> wont tat add "pressure" to the chain and the top of the flap where the holes are? i still tink tats not really a good idea..
> 
> would be great if the bag can "stand" on normally... and on the top of the wardrobe there's a hook to jus hook the chain on... and not let the whole flap "hook" and not standing..
> 
> *day dreaming*


That is what I did with all my Chanel purses.
I baby all my stuffs, does not matter what are costed.


----------



## ceya

of course I have big walking closet that can be used only for bags if needed too 
I told my DH, please do not touch those hangers.


----------



## aileen_24

Sorry if this has already been asked, but I looked around and I didn't find anything. And, I'm somewhat new to the forums. I haven't been posting or visiting a lot. 

So, here goes.. I just recently bought a chanel tote in pink caviar. The bag is pre-owned in very good condition. When I got the bag, it was wrapped in a clear plastic film, and put inside the dustbag. I normally just put mine in the dust bag, but the plastic film has me wondering if I need to do more than just put the bag in the dustbag? The seller told me that sometimes the dustbag might stain the leather. Is this true? I haven't had this problem before. If you can share some tips on how to store your chanels, that would be really helpful! 

TIA!


----------



## lipgloss1029

Welcome *aileen*. You can look at this thread.


----------



## lipgloss1029

As for colour transfer from dustbags, based on this and this thread, most feedback is that there usually won't be colour transfer from the dustbags.


----------



## aileen_24

lipgloss1029 said:


> Welcome *aileen*. You can look at this thread.





lipgloss1029 said:


> As for colour transfer from dustbags, based on this and this thread, most feedback is that there usually won't be colour transfer from the dustbags.


thanks so much lipgloss! I will be looking into those threads!


----------



## Crackberry

mine are in dustbags and then in the boxes
i air them every so often.


----------



## hunhun

Crackberry said:


> mine are in dustbags and then in the boxes
> i air them every so often.



same


----------



## OlgaMUA

I wouldn't wrap in plastic.. whether it's leather or plastic, it needs to breathe a bit


----------



## mimichauchau

Maybe I saw this post too late =[.. I messed up my luxury bowler. I wonder if there's anyway I can fix the indention? well... it was my mistake. I had food poisoning.. and just came back from the office.. I felt like I was dying.. so I just threw the bag on the floor and the front was facing downward .. the chain left an imprint =[.. any help will be appreciated ladiesss!


----------



## *koko*

As they came all wrapped in the box from the store - but I wish I could just have them hanging somewhere where I could see them and use st away.


----------



## purseprincess32

All in the box from the boutique and away from heat or light in my closet.


----------



## AdamAlex

i keep all of mine in original boxes.


----------



## carebearz

But the care card that comes with the bags said to store the bags upright..even in the boutiques, I see the bags are all stored standing upright..Is there a reason for this? I would have thought lying flat down is better?


----------



## juneping

i am guessing put the bags down can affect the puffiness of the quilts....that's why standing up is a better option...??


----------



## itemowner

For my Biarritz and hidden chain, I put them in dustbag, store upright and stuff paper tissues to maintain the shape.  Hurts to see them being crushed or crease lines 

As for my 2.55 and others, I put them in dustbag, store upright.


----------



## Chi310

What do you guys mean by "paper tissues"? Do you mean regular tissues? My bag didn"t come with any tissue paper. Is it ok to wrap regular tissues around the chain/ can the leather in the chain still breath through the tissues?


----------



## jdhannaford

If the bag does have dents - is it possible to repair?


----------



## pro_shopper

Hey Everyone!

I was just reading through (again) for storage tips. Right now i'm thinking about adding a lambskin flap to my collection. I have been looking at vintage lambskin flaps and noticed that even ones in mint condition with puffy quilting will have flatter quilts on the back of the bag. I believe its from storing the bag on its back. (I store my reissue and classic flaps on their backs, in the dustback with no box) Are you supposed to store lambskin flaps differently? If you store it upright then I imagine that the sides would start to sag.  Does anyone have advice? I  lambskin but i'm so paranoid about ruining the bag!


----------



## chacha_bagholic

my mom lives in singapore n her bag which she bought many years ago was really ruined koz of the weather there. she had stored it in e dustbag n box n did not use her bag for a very long time. when she took it out she was so sad.. i wld like to know if i can go anywhere in singapore to restore it back to e original condition.. the lambskin was cracked n e inside all mouldy n it has turn to a very dark color.. i brought it to repair in paris but i was shocked it cost too much, 400 euros for cleanin of e bag! pls help n TIA..

s for me im livin in e middle east n the weather is even worse than in singapore, i keep it upright in dustbag n box but take it out regularly koz i learn frm my mom's painful experience. im thinkin of gettin e silica beads for my bag too.


----------



## luvchnl

pro_shopper said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I was just reading through (again) for storage tips. Right now i'm thinking about adding a lambskin flap to my collection. I have been looking at vintage lambskin flaps and noticed that even ones in mint condition with puffy quilting will have flatter quilts on the back of the bag. I believe its from storing the bag on its back. (I store my reissue and classic flaps on their backs, in the dustback with no box) Are you supposed to store lambskin flaps differently? If you store it upright then I imagine that the sides would start to sag.  Does anyone have advice? I  lambskin but i'm so paranoid about ruining the bag!


 
I find boxes (shoe boxes etc.) that are the exact width of my lambskin flaps and use them to store my bags.  I put my purse in it's dustbag and then sit it upright in the box.  It's hard to explain, but I either lie the box flat or upright and put my purse inside of it sitting upright.  I do this so that my purse can breathe and with the box being the exact width of the purse, in my mind, it will help my purse to keep it's shape overtime and not sag or bulk out on the sides (since there is no room for it to sag).   I also put small silica packs in my purses when I store them.  This has worked great for me.  So for me, finding an exact fit box with no excess room on the sides of the purse is what works for me.  I never close the boxes or use the lids either.  I never use the black Chanel boxes that come with the purse.


----------



## eggpudding

chacha_bagholic said:


> my mom lives in singapore n her bag which she bought many years ago was really ruined koz of the weather there. she had stored it in e dustbag n box n did not use her bag for a very long time. when she took it out she was so sad.. i wld like to know if i can go anywhere in singapore to restore it back to e original condition.. the lambskin was cracked n e inside all mouldy n it has turn to a very dark color.. i brought it to repair in paris but i was shocked it cost too much, 400 euros for cleanin of e bag! pls help n TIA..
> 
> s for me im livin in e middle east n the weather is even worse than in singapore, i keep it upright in dustbag n box but take it out regularly koz i learn frm my mom's painful experience. im thinkin of gettin e silica beads for my bag too.



Don't store it with the dustbag! I find it's the cloth dustbag that absorbs humidity/wetness and retains it, therefore keeping the bag moist. I stored my reissue away for months and found mould-like bits on it! Thankfully they were easily wiped off. Now I just store it in the box without dustbag and air it out a lot.

ETA: I wanted to say that strangely my lambskin WOC was completely unaffected by humidity even in months-long storage. Maybe because the lambskin used for WOCs is not as delicate and flat? Either way, I don't baby it/air it out and it's fine.


----------



## chacha_bagholic

eggpudding said:


> Don't store it with the dustbag! I find it's the cloth dustbag that absorbs humidity/wetness and retains it, therefore keeping the bag moist. I stored my reissue away for months and found mould-like bits on it! Thankfully they were easily wiped off. Now I just store it in the box without dustbag and air it out a lot.
> 
> ETA: I wanted to say that strangely my lambskin WOC was completely unaffected by humidity even in months-long storage. Maybe because the lambskin used for WOCs is not as delicate and flat? Either way, I don't baby it/air it out and it's fine.


 
lucky u the moulds cld b wiped off.. i hope my mom's bag b fine again one day.. yes i wil air it out all e time if im at hm on my off days..


----------



## airborne

in a dust bag upright


----------



## petitechouchou

I store my bags sitting on my shelves without the dust bag and away from light/heat


----------



## carebearz

chacha_bagholic said:


> my mom lives in singapore n her bag which she bought many years ago was really ruined koz of the weather there. she had stored it in e dustbag n box n did not use her bag for a very long time. when she took it out she was so sad.. i wld like to know if i can go anywhere in singapore to restore it back to e original condition.. the lambskin was cracked n e inside all mouldy n it has turn to a very dark color.. i brought it to repair in paris but i was shocked it cost too much, 400 euros for cleanin of e bag! pls help n TIA..
> 
> s for me im livin in e middle east n the weather is even worse than in singapore, i keep it upright in dustbag n box but take it out regularly koz i learn frm my mom's painful experience. im thinkin of gettin e silica beads for my bag too.


 
Maybe ask your mum to bring it to Colorwash in Singapore? Heard a lot of good reviews on them. Even Dior, Ferragamo and Prada in Singapore recommends them.


----------



## Winiebean

In their dust bags in the boxes


----------



## joope

i wanna ask more people as different people tells me different thing. of course its best to be in dust bag but some says put it upright but some says let it sleep..... and is it good to keep in dust bag and in box? what i have is in caviar.... and i still hate to see if it flattens one day!!!!


----------



## MissyC

You can get chain wrappers for your bags...I use them and just place them inside the duct bags inside their boxes. works for me.


----------



## joope

and i heard if we keep our flaps standing up right.... gathers will start to appear at the bottom due to the force of gravity???? oh  thats bad!!!


----------



## Kawaii_C

sigh...i need help here...i find this post too late
i didn't know the storage method and i actually chain marked my lambskin when i stored it in the box....any help to get rid of it?? i really depressed as i have not actually used it before

HELP!!!!!


----------



## Anjool

wow thats good to know, will take my bags out of the boxes asap lol!


----------



## purse-nality

Kawaii_C said:


> sigh...i need help here...i find this post too late
> i didn't know the storage method and i actually chain marked my lambskin when i stored it in the box....any help to get rid of it?? i really depressed as i have not actually used it before
> 
> HELP!!!!!



*Cyndee* shared a very helpful tip here... http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-did-i-ruin-my-chanel-571529.html


also, for those who don't keep bags in their dustbags, like moi, i use it to store the chains instead of the arduous task of wrapping them w/ tissue


----------



## jperiwinkle

you learn something new every day!
Thanks for all the info ladies!


----------



## ecmf

so if i understand right.............................

if you store your bags standing up the sides will sag over time
if you store your bags lying down the quilting will go flat over time
if you store your bags in boxes they cant breathe
if you store you bags in the dust bag they can get moldy
if you store your bags with the chain out it will leave marks on the bag


*sigh* did i miss anything???


----------



## hippo@alice

Hi, just wanna share on how I store my Chanel flaps...I cant think of any better way of storage except this. Gosh...I need a bigger wardrobe! 












p/s: I must tie the strap to the level where the flap is in half hanging n half sitting in my wardrobe. (Am I confusing?) I also put a "thirsty hippo" to absorb the humid in my wardrobe n change it every 2 to 3 months.


----------



## girlyvintage

wow thats really ingenious haha. but you will really need wardrobe space.


----------



## Mimster

ecmf said:


> so if i understand right.............................
> 
> if you store your bags standing up the sides will sag over time
> if you store your bags lying down the quilting will go flat over time
> if you store your bags in boxes they cant breathe
> if you store you bags in the dust bag they can get moldy
> if you store your bags with the chain out it will leave marks on the bag
> 
> 
> *sigh* did i miss anything???


 

Guess you just have to carry them at all times.  

*HA*, you are a genius!  I may have to use your idea.


----------



## hippo@alice

girlyvintage said:


> wow thats really ingenious haha. but you will *really need wardrobe space*.



Yea, am I the only one who use this method of storage?


----------



## hippo@alice

Mimster said:


> Guess you just have to carry them at all times.
> 
> *HA*, *you are a genius*!  I may have to use your idea.



Thanks!  At first, I only hang my reissue flap n medium/large lambskin flap in this way as I couldnt keep their straps inside the bag. So I left my 2 caviar jumbo just sitting in my wardrobe. But, later I found that one of the corner of my red jumbo is a bit/slightly sagging. Ended up I hang them all in that way...no choice.


----------



## carebearz

The care card that came with my cavier medium says to store it upright, standing on its side. 

Does anyone foresee any reprecussions from this method?


----------



## ang3line

Chi310 said:


> What do you guys mean by "paper tissues"? Do you mean regular tissues? My bag didn"t come with any tissue paper. Is it ok to wrap regular tissues around the chain/ can the leather in the chain still breath through the tissues?



^ I'm wondering that too! Sorry I'm such a noob. Just got my first ever M/L classic flap Chanel in Caviar  and I'm getting anal about storage (after reading this whole thread) as I live in a humid country. Someone please help! TIA!


----------



## noobxxs

wow hippo@alice, this method is cute! but really need a bigger wardrobe.

for me I simply put them in dust bag n in box... yeah, and put them in my wardrobe together with  "thirsty hippo" or silica gel. Touch wood so far no mould haha. I would take them out once in a while to see them. I put them in upright position, with tissue wrapping the chain. For double flaps, I'll just pull the chain to both size and wrap top, so far no unwanted marks.


----------



## BlondieJ

I have always been told that if I'm going to store a leather bag (leather, lambskin, etc) that it should be taken out periodically to "breathe" ... it makes sense to me.  I've never heard that you shouldn't store a bag in a dustbag ever, just that you should take it out from time to time. 

Earlier in the thread it was said that if you store a bag upright the sides will begin to sag. Is this true in lambskin or caviar?  Does anyone have pictures of this?  Because I'm not sure if I believe that will happen with a caviar bag because of the structure of the bag.


----------



## Cari284

BlondieJ said:


> I have always been told that if I'm going to store a leather bag (leather, lambskin, etc) that it should be taken out periodically to "breathe" ... it makes sense to me.  I've never heard that you shouldn't store a bag in a dustbag ever, just that you should take it out from time to time.
> 
> Earlier in the thread it was said that if you store a bag upright the sides will begin to sag. Is this true in lambskin or caviar?  Does anyone have pictures of this?  Because I'm not sure if I believe that will happen with a caviar bag because of the structure of the bag.



I totally agree with the first part.


Yes, both the caviar and the lamb could "sag". I remember seeing before and after pictures from a tpfer who always stored her bags upright and then began to store them laying down and what a difference! At first, when she stored it upright, it looked like it had shrunken next to a new Jumbo. And after a couple of weeks, with having it on its back it was back to normal again.


But this is just what I saw from that thread, I can't promise that it's actually true.. Don't remember the name of the thread or the tpfer I'm afraid, long time ago..


----------



## Cari284

This is how I store my GST:


In the dustbag, laying down on its back, but not in the Chanel box








This is how it looks inside the dustbag







With the handles tucked in and stuffed with tissue paper


----------



## Cari284

And this is how I store my flap:


In the dustbag, laying on its back, but not in the Chanel box







This is how it looks inside the dustbag







The tissue paper is protecting the leather from the chain







I also store it with the little "cloth" that comes when the bag is purchased







Stuffed with tissue paper and the chains inside


----------



## catsinthebag

Great photos! Thank you!


----------



## NYCavalier

Sorry about the bad pic... This this is prob half of my collection... the rest are either laying around my apt (totes, portobello etc) or like my 10C blue roi kept in its box and taken out to breathe every once in a while.. The ones that can't stand up on their own (hidden sequin, 10A muliticolor etc.) stay in their boxes. 

There is little pieces of tissue paper in between all the flaps/cam case and none of them are touching.


----------



## scarlet555

NYCavalier-good watermark!  And rows of books followed by rows of purses-What else is there? This is like the poster I saw:  justification of higher education-(poster had a bunch of Ferraris parked in this beautiful beach front house.)



NYCavalier said:


> Sorry about the bad pic... This this is prob half of my collection... the rest are either laying around my apt (totes, portobello etc) or like my 10C blue roi kept in its box and taken out to breathe every once in a while.. The ones that can't stand up on their own (hidden sequin, 10A muliticolor etc.) stay in their boxes.
> 
> There is little pieces of tissue paper in between all the flaps/cam case and none of them are touching.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I keep mine in their boxes. I keep the larger ones upright.


----------



## BlondieJ

Cari284- thanks for the photos and your input 

NYC- cool photo ... always neat to see how other ladies store their bags!  Is that a coral-colored flap I see?  What color/year is that?


----------



## Jahpson

i store my bags in the dustbag and box they came in. Its easier to store them that way.

I also like to keep tissue paper in the bag to help them keep shape. Except for the calfskin


----------



## burberryprncess

For those who store their bags in boxes, don't forget to place silica packs inside the boxes to prevent growth of molds.  Refresh and recharge these packs periodically.  I also bring all my bags out 3x a month so they can breathe.


----------



## ceya

When store in a box, it is actually will deflating the quilted. 
 Therefore, I put them in 100% cotton bag and hang up in the walking closet (the bag covers its chain as well), with its bottom just merely touch the box, which would not sagging nor deflating in a long period of time storing.


----------



## NYCavalier

BlondieJ said:


> NYC- cool photo ... always neat to see how other ladies store their bags!  Is that a coral-colored flap I see?  What color/year is that?



Thanks! That is the pink patent chevron jumbo  one of my best purchases IMO!


----------



## sassification

Cari284 said:


> This is how I store my GST:
> 
> 
> In the dustbag, laying down on its back, but not in the Chanel box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it looks inside the dustbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the handles tucked in and stuffed with tissue paper



thanks for this!


can i ask for if we use the GST everyday, and there are stuff in the bag (weight), should we still store it lying down, or upright? will it flatten the bag.?


----------



## pinkdewy

This is such a helpful thread.

Anyone can help with pics on how to store the chain of M/L which has double flap? I think mine also got some indentations from the chain.

Half moon WOC should be more fuss-free right? Doesn't matter if upright or lying down?


----------



## Cari284

sassification said:


> thanks for this!
> 
> 
> can i ask for if we use the GST everyday, and there are stuff in the bag (weight), should we still store it lying down, or upright? will it flatten the bag.?



Although I don't use it everyday.. I, personally, try to store it laying down as much as possible to keep its shape.


----------



## sassification

Cari284 said:


> Although I don't use it everyday.. I, personally, try to store it laying down as much as possible to keep its shape.



Will it flatten the quilts? When ur using it and storing in lockers, do u still lay it down?


----------



## Girlnyc76

Where do you purchase the silica packs?  Does everyone in here keep those in the box?  I just keep mine in the dustbag in the box... will I ruin my bags?  I'm getting nervous


----------



## Cari284

sassification said:


> Will it flatten the quilts? When ur using it and storing in lockers, do u still lay it down?



I actually don't know. Perhaps.. Yes, I always store mine laying down. That's the best thing to prevent sagging. But perhaps a con is "more flat quilts"..


----------



## arqfpca

Double flap: I wrap the chains with a spare dustbag outside, and use two pieces of folded tissue paper to cushion the chains in contact with the inside flap. I stuff the bag with another dustbag filled with plastic bags (supermarket ones). The bag goes inside the Chanel dustbag and I store it standing up.

Flat bags: Chain tucked inside, stuffed with tissue paper, dustbag stored horizontally.

Large camera bag: I remove the chains, place them on the bottom inside of bag. Stuff it with A LOT of tissue paper, and store it standing up, inside the dustbag.

That's it!


----------



## sassification

Cari284 said:


> I actually don't know. Perhaps.. Yes, I always store mine laying down. That's the best thing to prevent sagging. But perhaps a con is "more flat quilts"..



Well, better flat quilts than sagging!??! haha thanks!  i have to store my bag in lockers at work, and i was just flipping it upright, den laying down.. like a restless baby..! 

p/s: love yr avatar! thats my 2nd dream bag for chanel!! but that'll be yrs away!!


----------



## Cari284

sassification said:


> Well, better flat quilts than sagging!??! haha thanks!  i have to store my bag in lockers at work, and i was just flipping it upright, den laying down.. like a restless baby..!
> 
> p/s: love yr avatar! thats my 2nd dream bag for chanel!! but that'll be yrs away!!



Haha for me, yes. But other people might prefer the quilts, I'm not sure. Haha, we'll perhaps you'll find a way soon.

Thank you so much  It's so funny that you say that. The GST was my first Chanel as well and then I got the Jumbo. It's really the perfect flap for me. I love it to death.


----------



## pongpongchik

How do your store your Chanel bags when they're not in use?  Or any bag for that matter?  

I like to cover them with their dust bags and store them in the box, in the closet.  I heard that you shouldn't store bags in their boxes b/c they need to breathe or else they'd crack over time.  Is this true??


----------



## LoveActually1

Yes, I think so.  I store mine in their dustbags on top of their boxes.  They are upright.


----------



## Rneighraven

I store my bags in dust covers and in boxes on shelves in a closet that has a dehumidifier


----------



## Chanelconvert

answerbar said:


> ^^What would tupperwares do to the bags?



They don't get squashed


----------



## njbags3

Hi All!  I'm new and have been spying for a while searching for the best way to store my handbags.  Want to share my new discovery...got it with a purchase on ebay.  It's called Bag-a-Vie.  It's a little insert that fits inside my bag.  I use it instead of tissue and I store my bags standing up in their dustbags.  Lovin' it so far...definitely planning on buying some more!  Thought I pass it along to my fellow bag lovers.


----------



## luvchnl

I put packing air pillows inside my bags when I store them.  
They come in many shapes and sizes.  I also put a silica gel pack in as well.
All my purses are in dust bags, not in their boxes.


----------



## njbags3

Heard that plastic isn't good for the leather and air pillows sometimes deflate.  Try these out - made out of a soft & beautiful fabric and very affordable!


----------



## smiley

Would never put plastic inside my leather bag. Humidity and heat will destroy the plastic and your bag ;-( Bought these Bag-a-Vie pillows too! They're awesome!! You should give them a try!


----------



## luvchnl

No problem because I put the air pillows in white felt fabric before being placed inside the bag.  There isn't any plastic touching the leather.  I've used them for a year now with no problems.  The Bag-a-Vie definitely looks great, but the air pillows have been working fine for me.  I'm not covering my purse in plastic so the leather can definitely still breathe.  Covering leather in plastic is not good.  I may try a Bag-a-Vie one day though.  Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Laneige

i just put my flap standing upright. i cannot stand the quilts being 'squashed'. and i hang the straps up so not 100% of strap weight is on the flap


----------



## smiley

Glad that works for you. Seems like a ot of trouble. Would imagine the felt slides off. I'm always running ;-(  If I have to wrap anything it ends up not being done and such a hassle. That's why I found these things great! I actually USE them. Tissue would end up all over my closet and my bags would stand empty and start looking pretty bad.


----------



## freshtodeath

Hi ladies 
I was wondering how do you clean your bags? such as lambskin (white) or any other materials. I have a pen mark on the bag any advice on how to remove it?


----------



## oneyhay

i am wondering how would you tuck the chains in a classic double flap?? when i wrap the chains with tissue or anything, i can't close the flaps of the bag anymore because it's too big. for now i'm just stuffing the inside with tissue paper and then using a thin cashmere/silk scarf to cover the bag. the chains just lie on top of the scarf. then i put the bag with the scarf into the dustbag and sit it upright. 

is this okay???


----------



## lovehermes

I just found this on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/Purse-Pillow-Ch...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item6fc386f5c1


----------



## smiley

Pretty, same idea, lots of sizes. Lovin these for all my bags these days:

http://www.bagavie.com/


----------



## newmommy_va

*oneyhay*: I think it depends on how/where the chain is resting and whether or not you have a preference for your bags sitting up or laying down. Different bags do different things based on being stored a certain way for too long. So, to avoid all the potential issues, some TPFers rotate their bags in storage.

The issue with chains is to prevent them from leaving imprints or stains on your bag. I know it's long, but if you read all the posts in this thread, you'll read all the things that have happened over the years to various bags, and you'll read the various solutions TPFers have used. HTH 



oneyhay said:


> i am wondering how would you tuck the chains in a classic double flap?? when i wrap the chains with tissue or anything, i can't close the flaps of the bag anymore because it's too big. for now i'm just stuffing the inside with tissue paper and then using a thin cashmere/silk scarf to cover the bag. the chains just lie on top of the scarf. then i put the bag with the scarf into the dustbag and sit it upright.
> 
> is this okay???


----------



## smiley

I've stored my bags with the chain resting on top for years, with just a felt on the flap so it doesn't touch the leather. Hasn't ever left an imprint.


----------



## lisachen08

i store my bags just in the dustbag.. not in the box because i'm afraid of mildew and mold... and i store the chain on the inside of the bag.. and i lay my bag on it's bag.. 

i know ppl say that it'll make the cushiony bubbles flat.. but i would rather have it flat on the back where no one will see it then on the front.. and if you store the bag standing up then i'm afraid of sagging..


----------



## smiley

If you stuff them and stand them up, they won't sag. Have a few that are at least 12 years old and still look brang new.


----------



## njbags3

Your bag won't sag if you use the bag-a-vie.  It really is so great and just what i was looking for.  You can get them on ebay as well as the website.


----------



## feeefeee

I store them in dustbag and then boxes. I have a dedicated closet for the Chanel boxes. Costume jewelleries, wallets and my J12 sit inside a drawer.


----------



## happycanary

In the standing up vs on its back debate I would go with lying flat.  Here's a picture of my vintage med flap which is in mint condition except for the crease on the back, which I am guessing is from being stored standing up by its previous owner.  It doesn't bother me since it's on the back side but I will def be storing this baby on its back!


----------



## jen_sparro

I'm a complete dolt when it comes to Chanel (doing my research before getting my first in July hopefully ), and I was wondering, if you were to hang your bag by the chains so it was suspended and not resting against anything (and not stuffed with anything heavy) would this prevent the sagging/flattened quilts? I assume the chains of the classic flaps don't stretch?


----------



## Thatsfabulous

I read on internet that stuffing bags with tissue will attract moths and to instead stuff with bubble wrap so thats what i've done with mine.

Has anyone else heared this and knows if it's ok to use bubblewrap for stuffing a Chanel bag?


----------



## maminita

I store my Chanel bag in the box without put on the dustbag. After reading a few pages from the front, I change the way I store them. I put the plastic paper in the bag and put on the dustbag on every bags and that's it. Let them outside the box. 
Is that okay?


----------



## ehy210

I just got my jumbo and am having trouble storing it. Its caviar, so i dont fear the chain marks too much but still want to store it correctly. It would be a lot easier to store if it was single flap but I have the double flap jumbo. Its awkward wrapping the chain after pulling most of it in towards the inside. Then, I have the fear of the chain making an imprint on the side of the bag since it has to go in between the small hole on the side. Its even harder to close the bag with the chain inside because the double flap gets in the way. someone please give me some advice!!!


----------



## SassieMe

Thatsfabulous said:


> I read on internet that stuffing bags with tissue will attract moths and to instead stuff with bubble wrap so thats what i've done with mine.
> 
> Has anyone else heared this and knows if it's ok to use bubblewrap for stuffing a Chanel bag?



Actually, I've never heard of moths being attracted to paper.  Not saying that it isn't true, just that I've never come across that information before!


----------



## LUVLVBAGS

I store my bags in the dustbag and in the box.  I take all of them out once a month to breathe and also I can look at them and back into the box.  I notice if I don't put them in the box,  it gets really dusty.   I'm not sure on Chanel but with LV bags with the Patina,  I called the LV number and they recommend keeping the bag inside the box because it will slow down the oxidation of the leather and having it turn to a darker brown color.  I bought have an LV bag from 2003 and it's always in the box and it looks like new without the patina since I kept it in the box.

I think if you can air it out once in a while and the place is not humid,  it should be okay to keep it inside the box since that's how the store keeps it.  I check on them every month to make sure they are ok by taking them out and letting them breathe........


----------



## Stephanie S

So far i always kept my reissue stuffed with paper, wrap paper around them and put in the box. Since reading this thread i am thinkin to reconstruct my closet so i will get enough space to line them instead of stacking their boxes.
btw, i didnt get any dust bag for my 255 reissue purchase. is that normal?
and inside the bag i found 2 pieces of flanel cloth, anyone kno whats the use of this flanel? i used them to cover my chain.


----------



## Tinn3rz

I just keep mine in the dust bag and box, no stuffing.


----------



## Stephanie S

Here some brief tips in storing your chanel:
http://www.ehow.com/how_8151340_store-chanel-bag-tissue-dustbag.html

hope it helps


----------



## Stephanie S

Tinn3rz said:


> I just keep mine in the dust bag and box, no stuffing.


Can it actually keep the shape? what kind of leather bag u have?


----------



## Tinn3rz

Stephanie S said:


> Can it actually keep the shape? what kind of leather bag u have?



I have a black patent flap. Well, technically, I "stuff" the chain in there, but that's it. Since the chain is inside and the bag lays flat in the box, it keeps it shape. I guess it helps that I use it often.

I've actually heard about the moths and the paper. So in my Ferragamo bag (which doesn't hold it's shape very well), I stuffed a couple of scarves.


----------



## veradino

Anybody know where i can get Maxi Lilac colour? and GST Red Caviar?
Its Hard to found it?


----------



## icetongs

Hmmm, actually i store my chanel baguette in the chanel dustbag. what other things do i have to note so as not to scratch the GHW?


----------



## mcpro

I wrapped the chain with a very soft cloth, put it inside the bag without closing the cc lock so it's not to tight might hurt the leather, put it in the dustbag  then to the box, make sure it's standing.. ( so anal )


----------



## Sarah<3

Hello everybody,
So I recently received a jumbo black caviar classic for my graduation (I previously posted on how I was saving up for one for my graduation and it turns out I got it as a gift!!) I used to always read posts on how some of you really do not like the double flap and I use to think I wouldnt mind as long as I have one. However, now that I finally own a Chanel I cannot express how annoyed I am by that second flap!!! Sometimes it takes me quite a while to be able to button it that I often leave it unbuttoned. I do like the burgundy lining and chanel logo on the interior, but it really is a hassle getting in my bag. The extra flap does not do much for me bebsides come in my way. On a positive note, I do like how it keeps my bag structured and how it fully keeps the bag closed ( when I am able to button it)..Does anyone have the same experience with their double flap????

TIP FOR STORAGE: I have read a lot of tips on how to store chanel bags and the way I have been doing it I think has been working great for me.
1st: I place a medium sized book inside my chanel that fits in perfectly. it helps keep the bag in shape...

2nd: I pull in the chains and place them inside the bag and wrap the remaining chain in the tissue paper so it does not touch or weigh down on the leather and leave an imprint...I also place the fabric that originally comes with the bag on the proper interior flaps of the bag

3rd: I place the bag inside of its dustbag and store it standing up on my closet shelf. Why standing upright??? Because the bottom of the bag is solid and not a plush quilting as opposed to the rest of the bag. To store the bag laying down will deflate the quilting quicker.

I hope my storing tips help and if anyone has any suggestions on how to deal with that extra flap I will greatly appreciate it!!!


----------



## vink

I store mine just like yous.

And no. I don't have any new way of dealing with the inside flap. When I'm in a rush, I just leave it unbutton. I just turnlock on the outside flap.


----------



## Adiva

I'm curious to know how to store chain properly inside. Thanks for sharing the tip Sarah! And congrats on your new jumbo


----------



## ehy210

Thanks sarah,

I got a jumbo recently too and find the double flap annoying. I had a hard time storing the bag. How much of the chain do you put on the inside? And do it put it inside the bag on BOTH sides? Maybe a picture would be better. I thought I should put the chain inside too because it left an imprint on my CAVIAR, not even lambskin. I was so upset. Also, my stupid button wont close unless there is something right against the button or the bag is pretty full. It wont close for its life. so annoying. Congrats!


----------



## lovebeibei

I just got a double flap jumbo, and I think I'm among the minority here who actually love the double flap! I don't ever feel that I need to button the second flap, so I always leave it open. Thus no additional hassle getting into the bag=) I love the structure that the double flap gives the bag, and imo, the double flap makes the bag look very "crafted" when you open it....if that makes sense...lol. Thanks for sharing those tips!!


----------



## GR33NT3A

Maybe those with the M/L can shed some light as to how to properly store the chains inside the bag?

I usually just leave the chain outside.... and hope for the best.


----------



## mlag724

lovebeibei said:


> I just got a double flap jumbo, and I think I'm among the minority here who actually love the double flap! I don't ever feel that I need to button the second flap, so I always leave it open. Thus no additional hassle getting into the bag=) I love the structure that the double flap gives the bag, and imo, the double flap makes the bag look very "crafted" when you open it....if that makes sense...lol. Thanks for sharing those tips!!


 I agree 100%. I love the double flap inside and out


----------



## Minda

I store the chain in the exact way the bag came to me - I pull the entire length of the chain to one side of the bag and tuck it into the inside compartment. This means that part of the chain slightly sticks out on one side of the inner flap. Hope you can visualize it.


----------



## janed0e

lovebeibei said:


> I just got a double flap jumbo, and I think I'm among the minority here who actually love the double flap! I don't ever feel that I need to button the second flap, so I always leave it open. Thus no additional hassle getting into the bag=) I love the structure that the double flap gives the bag, and imo, the double flap makes the bag look very "crafted" when you open it....



I'm with you all the way!! I am seriously in LOVE with the double flaps. Makes me want to get rid of my single flaps! It's a little different to get in and out of vs. the single flap but I just love the look of it. I feel like it makes it look so much nicer, structured, and well crafted.

I don't tuck the chain inside the bag so I wrap the chain in tissue paper, use the felt piece between the flap, and I store it on laying on the side. If the bag were to be stored standing up, wouldn't gravity "push down" on the bag and make the bag start to sag in the corners over time? That's one thing I'm really worried about. I have no idea which way is the best way to store, I just feel comfortable doing it this way.


----------



## queenmother

lovebeibei said:


> I just got a double flap jumbo, and I think I'm among the minority here who actually love the double flap! I don't ever feel that I need to button the second flap, so I always leave it open. Thus no additional hassle getting into the bag=) I love the structure that the double flap gives the bag, and imo, the double flap makes the bag look very "crafted" when you open it....if that makes sense...lol. Thanks for sharing those tips!!



Same here!


----------



## Sarah<3

ehy210 said:


> Thanks sarah,
> 
> I got a jumbo recently too and find the double flap annoying. I had a hard time storing the bag. How much of the chain do you put on the inside? And do it put it inside the bag on BOTH sides? Maybe a picture would be better. I thought I should put the chain inside too because it left an imprint on my CAVIAR, not even lambskin. I was so upset. Also, my stupid button wont close unless there is something right against the button or the bag is pretty full. It wont close for its life. so annoying. Congrats!



I do not pull the chain in on both sides....I only pull it on on one side and leave just enough out to fold the tissue paper around it. If you pull in the chain too much than you risk it leaving a dent on top of the bag..So only pull in the chain on one side...I am putting together a "how to store" info post with pictures so that will be up very soon..I had a lot of difficulty myself at first with handling the bag and how to store it..its like having a child for the first time  i was super careful and scared to do anything with it and was soooooo gentle with storing it. Now that I am more comfortable I know how to handle it better without scratching it and how to store it without being scared.. So look out for the post!!!!


----------



## *MJ*

I love double flaps too!! I like the structure, and it just give the bag a more luxe look and feel IMO. 

I store mine with the chains not tucked in, but wrapped in two soft shoe bags, on it's side.


----------



## madaddie

These are such awesome tips! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## essiedub

Sarah<3 said:


> I do not pull the chain in on both sides....I only pull it on on one side and leave just enough out to fold the tissue paper around it. If you pull in the chain too much than you risk it leaving a dent on top of the bag..So only pull in the chain on one side...I am putting together a "how to store" info post with pictures so that will be up very soon..I had a lot of difficulty myself at first with handling the bag and how to store it..its like having a child for the first time  i was super careful and scared to do anything with it and was soooooo gentle with storing it. Now that I am more comfortable I know how to handle it better without scratching it and how to store it without being scared.. So look out for the post!!!!


 
THanks - I'm looking forward to the post. I'm doing something wrong with my Medium - I leave the the chain on the outside top of purse; the small portion that goes through the 2 holes leaves indents on the inner flap, which is lambskin. This is bothersome to me. Any pictures will help

THANKS


----------



## Elivia

I wrap the chain and hang it up... Not sure if this will cause any prob.?


----------



## Serrazane

I appreciate the 'hidden' compartment behind the inner flap. Once I was searching high and low for a receipt that I needed for some warranty issues and panicked thinking I'd lost it. Then I remembered that compartment and there was the receipt sitting snugly inside. And to think that was the reason why I'd put it there in the first place- for safety. Lol


----------



## egglet

I love the double flaps! I just leave mine unbuttoned and theres no hassle at all!


----------



## Adiva

Thanks for sharing Sarah. I wonder if I can do the same with Patent double flap. I always feel I can leave the chain mark at the bag edge when I try to tuck the strap in. So I just leave it outside. Is Patent flap that fragile when it comes to storing?


----------



## zjajkj

I am totally loving it that you said that the double flap is annoying! Yes it is EXTREMELY irritating. LOL


----------



## mp4

I NEVER button the inside flap and honestly I don't mind the flap nearly as much as I thought I would.

The only thing that does bother me is the zipper on the outside flap digs into the inner flap and leaves a mark.  I've already told my SA about this.  They should have chosen a smoother type of zipper when they designed this.  Besides the zipper on the outer flap is useless IMHO.


----------



## chanel&More

I always stuff mine and tuck the chains inside.


----------



## ehy210

Would pulling the entire length of the chain and stuffing it into one side of the bag make the flap lopsided or uneven a few years later? I find it awkward to stuff it into one side and im scared it will eventually change the level of the flap.


----------



## Laneige

yea i also hang up the chain. some weight will still be on the bag but probably 10%. i do this to my single flap jumbo n medium flap. another medium flap i am too  lazy to do anything. LOL


----------



## jessb646

I purchased a cerf tote about 6 months ago.. and for some reason the sides won't stay folded in.. I was even tempted to use rubber bands at night so that they would stay creased!! I'm not going to because It would obviously leave a dent .. When I took it to the Chanel store they just said it is the "nature" of the leather.. but I've compared my tote with others and It looks much different!! I've been trying a zillion ways to store it but still nothing.

Also, has anyone experienced the middle bag detachable bags to pop off a lot? I gave up on using it because It would just snap right off the sides. 

 help!


----------



## jessb646

Help!


----------



## queenvictoria2

Yes this bag gets "slouchy". I have had mine for a few years now and I store it with a bath towel inside (I have never used the snap pouch) to try and keep it upright but it still flops 
This is just the nature of the bag! I love it though because it is "structured" yet soft not rigid


----------



## 23Holly

Thanks for sharing tips. I would also keep the chains inside to avoid any scratches on my chains


----------



## LUVLVBAGS

I just wrap the chain with tissue and store the bag inside the chanel box.  I agree, the chain does make and indentation on both side of the flap.  I put a felt there so it prevents it from making indentation.   This is not a probem with the single flap.


----------



## jessb646

Does always leaving the button "unbuttoned" cause any problems to the bag?


----------



## Serrazane

jessb646 said:


> Does always leaving the button "unbuttoned" cause any problems to the bag?



I never use the button on the inner flap for fear or leaving an ugly 'bump' on the leather. I'm paranoid that way  No problems so far!


----------



## Jenita143

i never button it either because it's a hassle, but I am concerned about the button part leaving an indent on the leather.


----------



## lori3173

I stuffed my 2.55 size 277 with old socks, lined the flap with felt so the chain won't damage the leather, and hang it using a felted clothes hanger.  I'm also using a bigger dust bag so the opening is on top versus the original dust bag mine came with, which has the opening on the side.


----------



## mink

I stuff the dustbags with tissue paper, then put the "shaped" dustbag in the bag. I keep my bags in their boxes, lined with tissue paper, and store the boxes upright. I like this method bc I'm too lazy to take the bags in and out of the dustbags and also like that I don't have messy wads of tissue paper to deal with.


----------



## luciabugia

I used to store the Chanels in their boxes stuffed with the tissue paper and stored flat.  Now I ditched the box, stuffed them with tissue paper and store them standing to avoid the quilting from deflating especially with the lambskin bags. It is important to stuff the bag with the tissue paper (similar to the one used in the boutique) coz it sucks out moisture and avoids the bags from molding even with less use. 

This tip came from my good friend who has been buying and using Chanel since early 90s and still her bags look prestine and almost new!  HTH


----------



## meerkat

Agreed. I used to keep them in boxes. Now I stuff the paper that the boutiques gave into the bags, back into the dust bag and leave them standing. I also put bamboo charcoal in sealed packs in the cupboard together with the bags


----------



## ladysarah

on a good day...though sometimes its just hanging out in the hall way ready to go...


----------



## miszpinktuxedo

I stuff them in tissue, keep them in their dust bags, and I keep them in their boxes!


----------



## etrulah

That's a great idea - to make a cover out of felt!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RCapili

m1nime said:


> I keep mine in its dustbag in the box. I prefer it in the box, its like it keeps its freshness because everytime I take it out I can smell the leather - I love that smell! LOL




I know what you mean! It keeps it smelling like new every time you open it again. I love the new leather smell lol.


----------



## macaroonchica93

Is it wrong of me to store my flap in a shoe box? or is there some other dignified alternative?


----------



## styledbyher

hey guys! just a question on how u guys store ur reissue. particularly the aged calfskin 2.55.

i wish i had my chanel box with me but it is overseas in my mums house. so basically for the past 2 yeard ive stored mine just in the dustbag. 

i threw away the chanel tissue paper so i wrap the chains with a soft white cloth outside the flap and have the flap lying down on its back.

im not sure which is the best way. i do not store it standing up because of the folded base. do any of u guys straighten the base and store it standing up? 

most importantly, what is the best way to store the chain? i want the best way possible just to keep it looking fresh : )


----------



## pro_shopper

Its better that you don't have the original box because storing that way the leather does not breathe. Some members store in the box but then routinely take the bags out of the boxes to let them breathe. I store my reissues stuffed with tissue paper then tuck the chain inside the bag and wrap a bit of bubble wrap around the handles so it does not dent the leather. In order to straighten out the base, I would recommend stuffing the bag and store standing  up for a short period of time until the crease lessens then go back to storing the bags on its back in the dustbag. I also heard of storing the bags stuffed and hanging by the straps so that the base is just touching the surface (this also helps to straighten out the base). HTH


----------



## liza213

How do I store a double flap jumbo??? Help please


----------



## psychedelico

I keep mine with tissue paper in dustbag


----------



## Jenita143

i stuff them and leave the felt over the second flap to prevent indentations from the straps. Then i pull the strap all to one side and stick it outside the dust bag so it doesn't weigh onto the leather. I keep all my purses in their own box. I figure if the stores keep it that way, it's good enough for me!


----------



## wetbandit42

I stuff mine with the tissue paper they came with, and have them sitting on a shelf in my closet. Maybe I should put them in their dustbags though.


----------



## cecille92

Wow! I have learned alot by reading all the posts - I spent about 2 hours last night on this one topic alone. So... I am letting my bags out to breathe today. (actually I took them out of their boxes last night in a panic). I normally keep them all stuffed with the tissue that came in the bag from the store, in the dustbag, and in the box. I will now keep my GSTs on their sides instead of standing up, I will keep my Cerf on it's side (I don't want it to get slouchy), I'll keep my med/lg flaps on their sides (but will make sure I wrap those chains!) but haven't decided how I'll store my Medallions (standing upright in the box?)... My closet is climate controlled, so I don't think I have the worry of humidity causing any problems if I continue to keep them in their boxes when not in use (mold/mildew was mentioned in these postings). I will continue to pull them all out and check on them once a month.


----------



## aigen22

Hello should have read this before hand but it's too late now. How do you get rid of a small imprint from the chain of my jumbo caviar?

thanks...


----------



## sarange

RCapili said:


> I know what you mean! It keeps it smelling like new every time you open it again. I love the new leather smell lol.



Me too


----------



## frank green

Before you put it in the dust bag, dipped in some  milk wipe with a cloth bag, although the taste may narrowly escaped, but  can be the most effective prevention of corner crack bags. Although  less expensive package you must be very careful, but who wouldn't want  it always in the best State, first try, in case the above approach will  not do you have no loss, then no you can only find professionals.


----------



## LadyCupid

Anyone has pictures instead of how they store their Chanel flap? I spent almost an hour reading this thread and was still confused. :help:


----------



## LaDeaCaelestis

I unfortunately have a habit of keeping a few go-to's just hanging on random chairs or kicking it on the sofa, but for single flaps I generally wrap the chain in tissue paper and stuff in bag... I also stuff with tissue paper and/or cut-up old white cotton tees and keep in dust bag upright.  Double flaps get the inner flap wrapped in the aforementioned cut-up tees... if I had more time, I'd cut up some felt (which I think I will start doing with my patents).  GST's get stuffed all the way up with tissue paper/tee rags with handles wrapped and tucked inside, kept upright in dust bag.  Sadly, my WoC's don't get treated as well, they're laying flat in a lined drawer.  I like the tip on taking them out to "breathe" from time-to-time...


----------



## faircherie

Is storing my classic small caviar flap lying down the best way since it already has creasing and sagging on the bottom edges?  I'm guessing the previous owner had it standing upright, so now i'm left with this problem.

second concern, storing the classic flaps in general, is it best to have it upright standing or sleeping on its back?  I find that there are pros and cons with both ways, but what would be better for the leather?


----------



## whimsic

I never thought of creasing, sometimes I keep it upright, other times lying down in the box


----------



## chymera

My Chanel's are kept lying down now. One of my bags has a crease/squish on the bottom right side because I always kept her sitting upright. Biggest mistake, the squish won't pop back to its normal shape anymore


----------



## lwyrgrl

I store mine laying down in their dust bags.  Also I make sure the straps are tucked in so they don't leave indentations on the leather.


----------



## babevivtan

I store mine upright .....  hmm the above posts are getting me worried......  I never have such issues with my LVs; maybe time to change brand loyalty!


----------



## LoveActually1

upright for me.. no creasing so far


----------



## mcpro

Upright for me.. Still in perfect condition both lambskin and caviar, same as GST saved more spaces in my closet


----------



## babyontheway

Up right for me too
Babe- I was thinking the same thing... am I do something wrongush:


----------



## m4gg1ech1u

I leave the stuffing inside, wrap the chain, inside its dust bag and box laying down. My mini flap is still in excellent condition.


----------



## pamelala06

upright for me... no creasing as of yet... I once had a vintage which I stored laying down and the quilting became so completely flat at the back!


----------



## bluekit

I store my flaps on its back, with stuffing inside, chains tucked in and in their dustbags and boxes.


----------



## RedMonkey

i store mine in its back inside the box. mine is a caviar so i guess it will hold up pretty well even if i store it standing.

i recommend to consider stuffing your bags with soft paper when storing them. It is a trick taught by my mother and seem to be doing good to my bags so far. Can be a bit of a hustle if you change bags often, but worth the trouble for expensive designer bags like Chanel.


----------



## Jenita143

i keep mine in it's dust bag and box laying down.


----------



## faircherie

chymera said:


> My Chanel's are kept lying down now. One of my bags has a crease/squish on the bottom right side because I always kept her sitting upright. Biggest mistake, the squish won't pop back to its normal shape anymore



mine too! it's on the left bottom corner and I would push it from the bottom towards up so the crease will puff out, but it goes back to its wrinkled self anyway.


----------



## faircherie

I guess I'll go and forth leaving it upright then lying on its back with the paper tissue stuffing.  Wish i could hang it by its chains on a clothing hanger though, but that would probably ruin the handles.

Thanks for everyone who responded and shared how you store your Chanels!


----------



## kisenian

this is quite the dilemma for me as well! I spent hours reading the thread on how to store bags and I'm still confused! I feel like there are pros and cons to both. 

I got so paranoid that started to lay my Chanels flat on its back on something soft...like towels  My reasoning was that if I lay it on a softer surface, it wouldn't completely flatten the back.


----------



## faircherie

kisenian said:


> this is quite the dilemma for me as well! I spent hours reading the thread on how to store bags and I'm still confused! I feel like there are pros and cons to both.
> 
> I got so paranoid that started to lay my Chanels flat on its back on something soft...like towels  My reasoning was that if I lay it on a softer surface, it wouldn't completely flatten the back.



hi kisenian,
I agree.  There seems to be a lose-lose situation no matter how we store it, but your towel idea have me thinking about using pillows and let my flaps sleep on it since that should prevent the quilts from deflating, and it wont weigh down the edges of my bags that'll spur more creases, so thank you!


----------



## annmac

Upright for me and no creasing so far. I have both caviar and lamb.


----------



## letmeinasap

in a dust bag and preferably in a box


----------



## floriade

Inside their dust bag and box


----------



## lily22970

Always put them back in their dust bag and box to store!


----------



## Sunnyday23

What if you use your bag every 2-3 days?  Do you still go through all this ( wrap chains, felt, in the box etc)?


----------



## mcpro

Sunnyday23 said:


> What if you use your bag every 2-3 days?  Do you still go through all this ( wrap chains, felt, in the box etc)?



i do


----------



## lidoosh123

i hang them but also make sure the inside of the bag is stuffed so the shape is always kept.


----------



## princessjacqui

i put the chains in the bag then the bag in the dust cover and both in the box. 
i have not put tissue around the chains but that is a great idea and i will do it.
my east / west flap came with a styrofoam in the perfect shape that keeps the shape of the bag. i wish every bag came with that!


----------



## luvchnl

princessjacqui said:


> i put the chains in the bag then the bag in the dust cover and both in the box.
> i have not put tissue around the chains but that is a great idea and i will do it.
> my east / west flap came with a styrofoam in the perfect shape that keeps the shape of the bag. i wish every bag came with that!


 
Inserting cut to fit Styrofoam!  What a great idea!  I think I am going to try this tomorrow.  Wrap felt around a piece of styrofoam & put it in the bag.  What a genius Idea, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## princessjacqui

luvchnl said:


> Inserting cut to fit Styrofoam! What a great idea! I think I am going to try this tomorrow. Wrap felt around a piece of styrofoam & put it in the bag. What a genius Idea, Thanks for sharing!


 
no prob i will try to post a picture to show you


----------



## luvchnl

princessjacqui said:


> no prob i will try to post a picture to show you


Thank you so much


----------



## Kiss3s

I use a 100% plain cotton shirt for some of my flaps, and have the chains hanging out (where the neckline of the shirt is) and I wrap the chains with tissues. I also keep the bag stuffed with bubble wrap or tissues to maintain the shape before I store it inside the box. HTH


----------



## princessjacqui

luvchnl said:


> Thank you so much



hi luvchni,
i finally posted pics. here you go!


----------



## luvchnl

princessjacqui said:


> hi luvchni,
> i finally posted pics. here you go!


Thank you for the photos princessjacqui.  You're the sweetest .  Unfortunately I didn't have any Styrofoam or cushion foam lying around the house to try it with my bags yet.  This looks much better than what I'm doing now.  I love this idea!  I'm definitely going to do this for my bags as soon as I can.
Thank you again for your help & for sharing


----------



## princessjacqui

luvchnl said:


> Thank you for the photos princessjacqui.  You're the sweetest .  Unfortunately I didn't have any Styrofoam or cushion foam lying around the house to try it with my bags yet.  This looks much better than what I'm doing now.  I love this idea!  I'm definitely going to do this for my bags as soon as I can.
> Thank you again for your help & for sharing



you're welcome!  
i purchased this pre-loved and the gal gave it to me with the foam in it. i'm pretty sure she bought it from the boutique that way. but my other flaps (jumbo and m/l) purchased from the boutique did not come with it! I wish they did because the foam make it keep its shape so well!


----------



## macaroonchica93

In my CHANEL box with some small towels in the flap, so it can retain it's shape.


----------



## Martinibeach

I treat all my bags with respect and love! I store flaps uprigt in their dust bag, chains always inside! GST lays on the side; in the Mix tote lays on one side without further attention, it is currently my most frequently used bag.

But - accidents happen: one time I had the chain made HORRIBLE imprints on the outside of the flap of a lamb M/L black classic bag (it was not stored witth the chain inside the bag, but was laying on the face with the chain underneath it for longer time, wrapped in the dust bag and locked in the box! Oh horror!). It looked permanently damaged! I wouldn't believe until I witness by myself: all imprints disappeared by just rubbing gently the lamb leather with a moist cloth (no further conditioner). Lamb leather is not so sensitive as we all think! This flap looks like brand new again!


----------



## nat74

Martinibeach said:


> I treat all my bags with respect and love! I store flaps uprigt in their dust bag, chains always inside! GST lays on the side; in the Mix tote lays on one side without further attention, it is currently my most frequently used bag.
> 
> But - accidents happen: one time I had the chain made HORRIBLE imprints on the outside of the flap of a lamb M/L black classic bag (it was not stored witth the chain inside the bag, but was laying on the face with the chain underneath it for longer time, wrapped in the dust bag and locked in the box! Oh horror!). It looked permanently damaged! I wouldn't believe until I witness by myself: all imprints disappeared by just rubbing gently the lamb leather with a moist cloth (no further conditioner). Lamb leather is not so sensitive as we all think! This flap looks like brand new again!


 
Moist cloth - you mean using water instead of leather conditioner? I wanted to learn how to treat my lamb jumbo too. Thanks!


----------



## Martinibeach

nat74 said:


> Moist cloth - you mean using water instead of leather conditioner? I wanted to learn how to treat my lamb jumbo too. Thanks!


 
Yes, I dont own a leather conditioner, but used very little water to moist and much patience and did not believe ther result. I was initially devastated to see how the black M/L looked like. 


I am going to buy the Meltonian conditioner however since I purchased a lamb jumbo and want to pamper it better than the M/L. The SA showed me the little jar of Meltonian conditioner they use in the store. I will buy the same.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Maybe it is mistreatment of my bags, but I keep them all out on a cabinet for me to see every day!!! 

I love them as personal eye candy and i like how they decorate my home office. However I did consciously put them on a wall that doesn't get an sun whatsoever.


----------



## ms.dara

I store mine laying flat using a LV dust bag (that has a flap, which I use to wrap the chain). But now I'm concerned that the quilts on the back may go flat - and the front is starting to concave in (I like your idea of using the foam princessjacqui). 

For those who store standing upright, do you also use a foam? Are there any problems with the top portion getting chain imprints? That's one of the reasons why I store laying flat on back.


----------



## Dawn72

I want to store my GST upside down to discourage bag sag. I need to DIY hard inserts so the bag will hang upside down supported by two tall bag inserts and with the straps danglng down.


----------



## princessjacqui

ms.dara said:


> I store mine laying flat using a LV dust bag (that has a flap, which I use to wrap the chain). But now I'm concerned that the quilts on the back may go flat - and the front is starting to concave in (I like your idea of using the foam princessjacqui).
> 
> For those who store standing upright, do you also use a foam? Are there any problems with the top portion getting chain imprints? That's one of the reasons why I store laying flat on back.



I store most of my bags upright. I think I should lay my GST flat though because of the sagging on the corners!!! Most of my bags are caviar so I have not had any issues with chain imprints (outside) and I do try to keep the chains inside ie: GST, PST, but with the flaps there is a possibility of the chain imprint in the interior but from this thread, I will start wrapping bubble wrap or tissue on the chains to prevent that!!!


----------



## LUVLVBAGS

Martinibeach said:


> Yes, I dont own a leather conditioner, but used very little water to moist and much patience and did not believe ther result. I was initially devastated to see how the black M/L looked like.
> 
> 
> I am going to buy the Meltonian conditioner however since I purchased a lamb jumbo and want to pamper it better than the M/L. The SA showed me the little jar of Meltonian conditioner they use in the store. I will buy the same.


 
I don't think water is good on the leather,  I would suggest using leather conditioner otherwise,  the leather will crack as time goes by.


----------



## ms.dara

princessjacqui said:


> I store most of my bags upright. I think I should lay my GST flat though because of the sagging on the corners!!! Most of my bags are caviar so I have not had any issues with chain imprints (outside) and I do try to keep the chains inside ie: GST, PST, but with the flaps there is a possibility of the chain imprint in the interior but from this thread, I will start wrapping bubble wrap or tissue on the chains to prevent that!!!



Thanks for the info!


----------



## missysunshine

ladies who uses bag-a-vie, do you ladies change it every year as the instructions says?


----------



## smiley

missysunshine said:


> ladies who uses bag-a-vie, do you ladies change it every year as the instructions says?


 
I do  Hasn't been a year yet but I might go longer.


----------



## sneezz

missysunshine said:


> ladies who uses bag-a-vie, do you ladies change it every year as the instructions says?



Is that a scam? Why do you need to change it every year???  I have 2 of them.  Just wondering..


----------



## smiley

sneezz said:


> Is that a scam? Why do you need to change it every year??? I have 2 of them. Just wondering..


 
They have the moisture absorbant packets inside, those eventually do not work I guess. Makes sense to change them.


----------



## blusparkles17

Ok apparently I have been doing this all wrong. I have been storing all my chanels, lvs, gucci, miu miu, and diors in their original dust bag then tucked away laying down in its original box. I have only been collecting since 2008 so it's not a long time...but so far no mold or mildew or weird smell. Bags look fine...everything in pristine condition...no dents or marks from the chain with my chanels. But then again I live in southern California 15 min drive fr the beach...where temp is usually in the 70s-80s practically year round. Hardly any humidity...I'm scared to keep them outside of their boxes but now wondering what to do


----------



## ynz

blusparkles17 said:


> Ok apparently I have been doing this all wrong. I have been storing all my chanels, lvs, gucci, miu miu, and diors in their original dust bag then tucked away laying down in its original box. I have only been collecting since 2008 so it's not a long time...but so far no mold or mildew or weird smell. Bags look fine...everything in pristine condition...no dents or marks from the chain with my chanels. But then again I live in southern California 15 min drive fr the beach...where temp is usually in the 70s-80s practically year round. Hardly any humidity...I'm scared to keep them outside of their boxes but now wondering what to do



i think chanels are instructed to be stored standing to keep them at their best shape!


----------



## ynz

princessjacqui said:


> you're welcome!
> i purchased this pre-loved and the gal gave it to me with the foam in it. i'm pretty sure she bought it from the boutique that way. but my other flaps (jumbo and m/l) purchased from the boutique did not come with it! I wish they did because the foam make it keep its shape so well!



how do u find foam in such perfect shape? i wonder if you can ask the boutique for one? anyone tried that??


----------



## idayusani

instead of using paper tissues. Can i use crumpled newspaper instead to retain the shape of the flap?


----------



## LadyCupid

idayusani said:


> instead of using paper tissues. Can i use crumpled newspaper instead to retain the shape of the flap?



This sounds a bit dangerous to me. I wouldn't want ink from newspapers to transfer to my interior! Better keep to paper tissues!


----------



## dbcelly

I'm using the new white dust bags from 2011 and tuck the straps in the top flap of the dust bag. 

Does anyone else find the white bags (the very soft and cotton ones) very tightly fitted for their medium flaps?  I havent used my med flap much but its always a hassel to tuck it back into the original white bag.


----------



## idayusani

yodaling1 said:


> This sounds a bit dangerous to me. I wouldn't want ink from newspapers to transfer to my interior! Better keep to paper tissues!




Oh gosh.I didn't thought about that. Thanks for the advise.!!


----------



## angeluv101

Yes the white dust bag is really not a good fit for my jumbo.. even agreed by the Chanel SAs. So I tuck the bag in another direction so it fits loosely and doesn't put pressure on the bag.


----------



## mcpro

dbcelly said:


> I'm using the new white dust bags from 2011 and tuck the straps in the top flap of the dust bag.
> 
> Does anyone else find the white bags (the very soft and cotton ones) very tightly fitted for their medium flaps?  I havent used my med flap much but its always a hassel to tuck it back into the original white bag.



yup, i"m planning to call my SA to exchange it, my other M/L the white dust bag is not too tight.


----------



## Elivia

^ it is very tightly fitted.

 I prefer the style of the old one but likes the new material .


----------



## rachelguerzo

Hi was searching for this topic but can't seem to find it - sorry but am wondering - is it better to have your bags filled with tissue paper and in dust bag inside the box or minus the box? TIA


----------



## pamelala06

I believe there's already a thread of this here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html

It's quite valuable info


----------



## diyc9

thx for the info!


----------



## diyc9

i'm a newbie... and i've never know that keeping a Chanel need so much effort!
Thx for all your sharing!


----------



## smiley

blusparkles17 said:


> Ok apparently I have been doing this all wrong. I have been storing all my chanels, lvs, gucci, miu miu, and diors in their original dust bag then tucked away laying down in its original box. I have only been collecting since 2008 so it's not a long time...but so far no mold or mildew or weird smell. Bags look fine...everything in pristine condition...no dents or marks from the chain with my chanels. But then again I live in southern California 15 min drive fr the beach...where temp is usually in the 70s-80s practically year round. Hardly any humidity...I'm scared to keep them outside of their boxes but now wondering what to do


 
These work great for me!

http://www.youtube.com/embed/qifPXu5R3lI


----------



## Laneige

i'm concerned abt how the demonstrator extend the 2nd bag with 2 bagavie. i think in the long run, that bag is going to look bigger than its original size. over stretch. look how for 'queen of bag' only one much smaller one placed in but not for the case of chanel too.


----------



## smiley

Laneige said:


> i'm concerned abt how the demonstrator extend the 2nd bag with 2 bagavie. i think in the long run, that bag is going to look bigger than its original size. over stretch. look how for 'queen of bag' only one much smaller one placed in but not for the case of chanel too.


Not sure which you mean, haven't watched in a while. There are a few sizes, so you do what you like best. I can just share my experience. Love them.


----------



## alana40

HI, guys i just join the GST club today... yeah so so happy.. My own GST GHW, OMG... I would like to know What is the best way to store GST bag, so the bag doesn't loose that boxy shape and not saggy.. any tips..Ladies  GST owners??


----------



## smiley

alana40 said:


> HI, guys i just join the GST club today... yeah so so happy.. My own GST GHW, OMG... I would like to know What is the best way to store GST bag, so the bag doesn't loose that boxy shape and not saggy.. any tips..Ladies  GST owners??


These work great for me.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/qifPXu5R3lI


----------



## alana40

smiley said:


> These work great for me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/qifPXu5R3lI



Thks, what r they? R they a pillow or what's the actual products? Can u pls tell me....


----------



## smiley

alana40 said:


> Thks, what r they? R they a pillow or what's the actual products? Can u pls tell me....


Yes, it's like a pillow/shaper. Just works really well for me.


----------



## alana40

smiley said:


> Yes, it's like a pillow/shaper. Just works really well for me.


 
Ok, where can you buy it from??? or can i make it myself? thks


----------



## smiley

alana40 said:


> Ok, where can you buy it from??? or can i make it myself? thks


They have a website or personalshoppers on ebay sells them as well.


----------



## CPA

alana40 said:


> Ok, where can you buy it from??? or can i make it myself? thks


 
I think they are quite expensive,   I just use tissue or if its a big bag, just buy the small pillows from target or Ross.  I sometimes make the pillow myself.  Cost alot less.


----------



## smiley

CPA said:


> I think they are quite expensive, I just use tissue or if its a big bag, just buy the small pillows from target or Ross. I sometimes make the pillow myself. Cost alot less.


 
Great idea if you have the time.


----------



## Lkm1229

you shouldn't put it in the box. just put it in your dust bag. for the classic caviar, it is supposed to be in stand position. and for the 2.55 reissue, you gotta have it lie down. 
sorry for my english. hope you understand what i am saying.


----------



## jacc

Lkm1229 said:
			
		

> you shouldn't put it in the box. just put it in your dust bag. for the classic caviar, it is supposed to be in stand position. and for the 2.55 reissue, you gotta have it lie down.
> sorry for my english. hope you understand what i am saying.



Hi LKm1229
How abt lambskin ? Wil my GST sag if I let it stand? Currently I kept all in dust bag inside the box lying now.....


----------



## Sunnyday23

harley said:


> I have a display cabinet for them - they all are upright and some that need it are stuffed - not with tissue - but with old t shirts or soft cloth strips and in the dust covers, until recently - the past week or so I have displayed them without the dustcovers - just a temporary thing.  the cabinet is glass enclosed so there is not exposure to air, dust or dirt.  But they really should be in their dustbags and will be going back soon ...



 Just curious, why do they need to be in their dust bags if they are in a glass enclosed cabinet?  I'd like to store mine in a cabinet with doors that close and not use the dust bags.  But I dont want problems down the road.


----------



## smiley

Sunnyday23 said:


> Just curious, why do they need to be in their dust bags if they are in a glass enclosed cabinet?  I'd like to store mine in a cabinet with doors that close and not use the dust bags.  But I dont want problems down the road.


Don't think you need the dust bags if they stand inside a glass enclosed case. Don't allow direct sunlight and you should be fine, I would think. Thats how I store mine.


----------



## alana40

smiley said:


> They have a website or personalshoppers on ebay sells them as well.


 Can u pls tell me the nmae of the products and their website as well would be great. Thks again


----------



## smiley

alana40 said:


> Can u pls tell me the nmae of the products and their website as well would be great. Thks again


This is the site:

http://www.bagavie.com/

It's called Bag-a-Vie, you should be able to search it on ebay too.


----------



## Sunnyday23

smiley said:


> Don't think you need the dust bags if they stand inside a glass enclosed case. Don't allow direct sunlight and you should be fine, I would think. Thats how I store mine.



That makes sense. Thanks smiley!


----------



## Madisota

CPA said:
			
		

> I think they are quite expensive,   I just use tissue or if its a big bag, just buy the small pillows from target or Ross.  I sometimes make the pillow myself.  Cost alot less.



Agreed. I bought felt pieces and microfiber stuffing from a local craft store and made my own pillows. Each one to match the bag lining colors! :0) I also made a velcro piece that will wrap around the chain of my m/l flap so that it won't touch the lamb leather. The material costs me less than $15 -- made five pillows and 3 velcro pieces. It is very easy too! Then I store my purses in their dust bags in my closet.


----------



## kissmint77

I'm considering purchasing classic flap but i cannot decide whether to go for lambskin or caviar. For those of you out there who own both, do you store them differently? It seems like you need to be more careful with lambskin when you store...


----------



## sarahmoon714

Hello! So standing up is the way to go? For my jumbo, gst, and cerf? Or laying down?


----------



## smiley

sarahmoon714 said:


> Hello! So standing up is the way to go? For my jumbo, gst, and cerf? Or laying down?


I would stand them up, just stuff them well.


----------



## angeluv101

Got a pc of cloth, cut it up, wrap the bags up and stuff the leftover cloth in to keep the shape. Store bk in dust bag stand it up.


----------



## jacc

angeluv101 said:
			
		

> Got a pc of cloth, cut it up, wrap the bags up and stuff the leftover cloth in to keep the shape. Store bk in dust bag stand it up.



Cool!! 
I'm goin to buy more cloth!! 
Im makin my own base for my bag, now gonna make "clothes" for them too! Haha


----------



## fufu

stuff them with paper tissues, put the bags inside the given dust bag or a clean pillow case and place them in my cupboard in the sitting up straight position.


----------



## Kimms0403

Hi ladies, I recently got my first classic flap. When I try to tuck the chain in, it seems tight. I'm worried that I'm damaging the flap by forcing it to close over the chain. Does anyone have a pic to share of the tucked in chain?


----------



## julemakeup

I am bad... I leave them empty without covers on the dresser.


----------



## betty8154

hi, should i put it in the box or make it stand stright ?


----------



## krawford

I have invested in several bag-a-vie handbag pillows In different sizes and place one inside the bag, place it in it's dustbag and place it on a shelf. I keep my boxes but don't store the bag in them. I place one medium pillow in my maxi and two pillows in my Birkins and garden party bags. They work really well and I don't have to deal with tissue paper. Worth the investment.


----------



## Viciada

Hello!! As I am new to chanel world, I would like to know how do you store your chanel bags. You keep them in the original boxes? 
I saw selling on e-bay a kind of small "pillow" to put inside the bag for storage, so it wont loose its shape. Has anyone used it??
Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## chymera

This is one of the links that has alot of posts about storage.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html


----------



## Princess CFD

Are there any purse inserts / organizers available that will fit into a Medium classic flap when using the bag? 
I am pretty scared of scratching the red leather with keys etc.
Would be most grateful if anyone knew where I could buy one, or any other tips for keeping the inside clean and scratch-free?
Thanks


----------



## icetongs

Princess CFD said:


> Are there any purse inserts / organizers available that will fit into a Medium classic flap when using the bag?
> I am pretty scared of scratching the red leather with keys etc.
> Would be most grateful if anyone knew where I could buy one, or any other tips for keeping the inside clean and scratch-free?
> Thanks



Typically I would store any hard-edge objects in another pouch to prevent the interior leather from being scratched. I use ziplock bags as well for make up (before storing them in the makeup pouch) to prevent any potential spillage / stains. 

hope this helps (:


----------



## Princess CFD

icetongs said:
			
		

> Typically I would store any hard-edge objects in another pouch to prevent the interior leather from being scratched. I use ziplock bags as well for make up (before storing them in the makeup pouch) to prevent any potential spillage / stains.
> 
> hope this helps (:



Thankyou 
Would never have thought of the ziplock bags! Thanks also to the helpful tips previously posted regarding storage. I've now bought myself some white felt and Velcro strips and am in for a busy weekend crafting pillows and flap protectors


----------



## ceci

I use the Chanel dust bag inside the flap when going out to keep my items away from scratching the leather. Just fold inward the extra fabric to fit inside or use the drawstring to have extra security, especially when travel aboard.

And if I travel by plane, I use soft neoprene material laptop pouch to keep my flap inside. There are many sizes these day. No worry going through x-ray or place under the seat. Easy zipper for access & store any boarding pass & passport too. And I just put the laptop pouch inside a soft & light weighted bag ie cotton tote or Longchamp tote. 

For storage, I stuff the flap with just enough tissue paper with anti-humidity bag or my custom made 100% wool felt material, which is an excellent humidity regulator, not the commercial polyester made felt you get from craft store. All chains will be wrapped separately & extra felt with be placed between front flap & the body. At the end, the bag will be placed inside it's own dust bag & LAY FLAT for my reissues on the back while STAND UP for rigid classic 2.55 in a dark airy temp-regulated closet.


----------



## douceurdevivre

I definitely have my purses sitting straight up and wrap the chain with tissue paper or a towel so that the chain itself never rests on my purses.


----------



## rosebullet

Just a little something that i noticed. With bags stored standing up right - it tends to create creases or it bulges out on the bottom of the bag (back or front). Especially with GST or Jumbo bags that are heavier up top and light down the bottom. This is why I store my bags in their dust bags, stuffed with tissue paper, chains wrapped and felt to protect m/l flaps. HTH


----------



## redjazzy

Hi
I have a caviar reissue 226

I read that it should be stored lying down in the box ?

Does anyone has a pic to show , esp on how to wrap n store the chain too

My dustbag is very very tight.. esp when they bag is stuffed


----------



## redjazzy

One more question

How do u store your chain inside the bag for double flap ?


----------



## diyc9

I usually put my jumbo in the dust bag first, and then wrap the chain with unused scarf. Then I put it back in the box with the chain on the side/bottom. Still I would


----------



## diyc9

Take it out from time to time and make sure the surface is in good condition.
Sigh... I think I won't buy a lamb skin again!


----------



## Chanbal

ada726 said:


> I store mine in their dustbags, but I went to my best friends house, she has them all in Tupperwares....



I was browsing this thread for guidance on how to store my bags and I loved the Tupperware suggestion. If it works, I finally found some use for my underused Tupperwares.


----------



## loverbag

Hi guys,
How do you store your Chanel Bags? I store mine in its dust bag and in its box. I think you have to let it out in air because it is leather or it will mold, correct me if i am wrong


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

loverbag said:


> Hi guys,
> How do you store your Chanel Bags? I store mine in its dust bag and in its box. I think you have to let it out in air because it is leather or it will mold, correct me if i am wrong



Check out this thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html


----------



## YLH

I read almost every post, but I still don't know what's better. I have a lambskin chanel flap in m/l, is it better to store on it's backside or standing? I don't want it to end up being flat  can someone answer me? TIA! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Jeclm775

spylove22 said:


> I wrap my chain too in fabric (and put inside of the bag). Don't ever forget, you can't store in the box.



Hey just curious, y not store in box? 
I just got my 1st double flap. B4 now I have been a Gucci/LV kinda girl. But I love Chanel so much that I am even empressed with the dust bag. It fits the bag perfect and seems to be made to keep the chain and bag separate. Am I just dreaming? Or does the dust bag really have a flap to hold the chain?

Oh yea i did see sum type of chair protector cloth for sell on eBay. If that helps


----------



## smiley

Chanbal said:


> I was browsing this thread for guidance on how to store my bags and I loved the Tupperware suggestion. If it works, I finally found some use for my underused Tupperwares.


I would not put it in a plastic container. Leather is a natural skin and needs to "breath".


----------



## smiley

YLH said:


> I read almost every post, but I still don't know what's better. I have a lambskin chanel flap in m/l, is it better to store on it's backside or standing? I don't want it to end up being flat  can someone answer me? TIA! I really appreciate it!


I alternate mine, sometimes laying down, sometimes standing up. This way none crease or flatten too much.


----------



## YLH

smiley said:
			
		

> I alternate mine, sometimes laying down, sometimes standing up. This way none crease or flatten too much.



Thank you for your reply! I really appreciate it^^


----------



## CPA

Mick said:


> ^^ isn't the leather supposed to be able to breathe a bit too?



I spoke to my sa and she said its ok to store in the box,  just take it out once a month so it can breathe and ok back in the box.


----------



## smiley

CPA said:


> I spoke to my sa and she said its ok to store in the box,  just take it out once a month so it can breathe and ok back in the box.


Box is fine, because it's porous, don't think that plastic is ok though.


----------



## CPA

smiley said:


> Box is fine, because it's porous, don't think that plastic is ok though.



Thanks,  I never put it in plastic bins.


----------



## nielnielniel

Never never never put in plastic. Leather is like our skin, it needs to breathe.


----------



## lovebrandname

spylove22 said:


> Ok, I have to stress this again. PLEASE DON'T PUT YOUR BAGS IN THE CHANEL BOXES FOR A LONG PERIOD OF TIME!!!!!! I know from experience!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It will ruin your bag because the leather cannot breathe in the bag!



what happened to your bag?


----------



## lovebrandname

I stuff them with the orginal tissue paper, and dust bag, and then back into their orginal boxes. I guess I should take them out more often...I probably only take them out once a month ......I saw on other posts that you should not use the black dustbag for light colored caviar bags (mine is the beige gst) to avoid color transfer? any suggestions please??


----------



## lovebrandname

dbcelly said:


> I'm using the new white dust bags from 2011 and tuck the straps in the top flap of the dust bag.
> 
> Does anyone else find the white bags (the very soft and cotton ones) very tightly fitted for their medium flaps?  I havent used my med flap much but its always a hassel to tuck it back into the original white bag.



Yes- I do the exact same thing. I store my bag in the bottom bag, (very snug) and then put the chains in the top flap of dust bag and roll it down so it fits perfectly on top of the bag when its in the box. It is stored lying down.


----------



## redjazzy

Hi ladies.

How do you store all your bags? 

I'm renovating my place and would get ideas on how to store the bags neatly

Pictures would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Nat

redjazzy said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> How do you store all your bags?
> 
> I'm renovating my place and would get ideas on how to store the bags neatly
> 
> Pictures would be greatly appreciated



Hi, you will find tips and pictures in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html


----------



## Nolia

I think the trick is to rotate/vary your storage solutions.  Alternate storing them standing and laying down.  Boxes are ok as long as you let them out to breathe (assuming you use them regularly, shouldn't be a problem).  Wrap chains in tissue or the dustbag itself to avoid imprints.  

I'm glad I read this thread so I can understanding that storing anything for long periods of time in the same way is always going to pull the bag in one direction or another.  I'm guessing this is the same with shoes.


----------



## taoping

I stuff my caviar flap with acid-free paper and pyt it in a dust bag. I wrap the chain with felt cloth and leave it outside the bag.

When I use it everyday, i just leave it upright on a felt cloth on a desk.

But if i don't use it for a couple days, i store it in a chanel box, and lay it down.


----------



## Efashioncraze

Just the way i brought them home...
Only i try aired them once a month


----------



## KatharinaR

Hey ladies, got my first Chanel bag, the 2.55 jumbo caviar blk w/ ghw, but how do you guys store your bags (i.e. keep the shape)? 

Here's my bag


----------



## Chanbal

Congrats on your bag. Bag storage has been discussed here, you may want to look for those threads. 

I store my Chanel bags vertically inside the dust bags. If I have time, I wrap the chains to avoid contacting the leather.


----------



## kellynt

i store mine in the dust bag, the bottom of the bag go inside the pocket with the front of the back facing the back of dust bag, the chain go in the opposite pocket then flip the pocket with the chain over having the chain resting on the back of the chanel bag, place standing in my closet, i finds storing it this way i dont have to wrap the chain in tissue, the chain wont touch the leather of the bag because it is covered inside the dust bag


----------



## Fahrina

Hi!
I keep my Chanels upright with a custom made handmade pillow inside it so they don't slouch 
I don't bother with dust bags since I use and change my bags daily and I hate having the hassle of removing the dust bag or god forbid the boxes. 
Forgive me, my bags are kept in my study room (somewhat)...


----------



## kellynt

KatharinaR said:


> Hey ladies, got my first Chanel bag, the 2.55 jumbo caviar blk w/ ghw, but how do you guys store your bags (i.e. keep the shape)?
> 
> Here's my bag
> View attachment 2012590
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012593





Fahrina said:


> Hi!
> I keep my Chanels upright with a custom made handmade pillow inside it so they don't slouch
> I don't bother with dust bags since I use and change my bags daily and I hate having the hassle of removing the dust bag or god forbid the boxes.
> Forgive me, my bags are kept in my study room (somewhat)...




love yoyr bag collection


----------



## Fahrina

kellynt said:


> love yoyr bag collection



Thanks, kellynt!  
I really love Maxi and Vintage Jumbo flaps...


----------



## Blondinca

i put clean towel inside to keep the shape good, place it inside dust bag and lay good inside it box


----------



## cmontoya1989

I've always wondered about whether it's best to store them vertically or horizontally. My theory is that it's laying down in the box for a reason even when stored at the boutiques....

Mine is kept in it's dustbag, in the box, laying down (chanel logo face up), but I always worry if i'm damaging it....


----------



## tutushopper

I keep my Kelly (jumbo size) standing up inside the dustbag, with stuffing inside.  Seems to have held the shape quite well.


----------



## KatharinaR

Thanks ladies =]


----------



## iseebearbears

First, I would fold up a tee shirt or a baby blanket to stuff up the bag, then between the outer and inside flap I would put a Bounty paper towel to minimize imprints from the chain. Afterwards, I would store the flap face-up inside the dustbag. Lastly, I would place it into the Chanel box and it'll all go into the very top shelf of  my closet


----------



## samanthatyy

cmontoya1989 said:


> I've always wondered about whether it's best to store them vertically or horizontally. My theory is that it's laying down in the box for a reason even when stored at the boutiques....
> 
> Mine is kept in it's dustbag, in the box, laying down (chanel logo face up), but I always worry if i'm damaging it....


Store it up right is better, if you lay it down for long period of time, I believe the quilts would be less puffy due to the pressure. 


Fahrina said:


> Hi!
> I keep my Chanels upright with a custom made handmade pillow inside it so they don't slouch
> I don't bother with dust bags since I use and change my bags daily and I hate having the hassle of removing the dust bag or god forbid the boxes.
> Forgive me, my bags are kept in my study room (somewhat)...


Cute pillow, you handmade it on your own?? Btw it's better to wrap the chain up too with felt cloth or maybe put a felt cloth between the leather and the chain as the chain would cause dents on the leather especially lambskin.


----------



## YEANETT

iseebearbears said:


> First, I would fold up a tee shirt or a baby blanket to stuff up the bag, then between the outer and inside flap I would put a Bounty paper towel to minimize imprints from the chain. Afterwards, I would store the flap face-up inside the dustbag. Lastly, I would place it into the Chanel box and it'll all go into the very top shelf of  my closet



I practically do the same except for tshirt I just left the paper it came with stuffed inside, I don't use bounty paper but the fel cloth  it came with for the inside flap, put the traps inside the dust bag (mine is the classic) then i would place it on the shelf standing up...but the only thing I don't do is, to put it inside the box.. Do you ladies think I should do that as well. It is standing up and then the magnetic box behind it TIA


----------



## YEANETT

samanthatyy said:


> Store it up right is better, if you lay it down for long period of time, I believe the quilts would be less puffy due to the pressure.
> 
> Cute pillow, you handmade it on your own?? Btw it's better to wrap the chain up too with felt cloth or maybe put a felt cloth between the leather and the chain as the chain would cause dents on the leather especially lambskin.



Like your suggestions the only thing I going to ask you is, Do you think I should do anything special with the straps? I use the dustbag exactly how I am supposed to, the straps for the top part to lay it down in front.. Ah! And Do you think you should put it inside the magnetic box? TIA


----------



## samanthatyy

YEANETT said:
			
		

> Like your suggestions the only thing I going to ask you is, Do you think I should do anything special with the straps? I use the dustbag exactly how I am supposed to, the straps for the top part to lay it down in front.. Ah! And Do you think you should put it inside the magnetic box? TIA


Glad that you like my suggestion. I keep the chain inside of the bag, but I don't keep them tightly, like leaving some space so that it is not pressing against the leather hard, slipped a felt cloth in between them, leave the chain loosely lay on top of the flap (like what you usually seen on Chanel displays). The rest of chain just keep inside the inner flap of the bag, remember to also slip a felt cloth between the inner flap and the zip part.


----------



## rania1981

kellynt said:


> i store mine in the dust bag, the bottom of the bag go inside the pocket with the front of the back facing the back of dust bag, the chain go in the opposite pocket then flip the pocket with the chain over having the chain resting on the back of the chanel bag, place standing in my closet, i finds storing it this way i dont have to wrap the chain in tissue, the chain wont touch the leather of the bag because it is covered inside the dust bag



Thanks for sharing, I realize this is a better way as putting the front of the bag facing the front and then the chain in the front pocket resting in front is what i was doing. your way in the other direction is so much smarter as the chains rest at the back of the bag, switching all my bags now thank you!


----------



## baghagg

kellynt said:


> i store mine in the dust bag, the bottom of the bag go inside the pocket with the front of the back facing the back of dust bag, the chain go in the opposite pocket then flip the pocket with the chain over having the chain resting on the back of the chanel bag, place standing in my closet, i finds storing it this way i dont have to wrap the chain in tissue, the chain wont touch the leather of the bag because it is covered inside the dust bag



very clever


----------



## kellynt

rania1981 said:


> Thanks for sharing, I realize this is a better way as putting the front of the bag facing the front and then the chain in the front pocket resting in front is what i was doing. your way in the other direction is so much smarter as the chains rest at the back of the bag, switching all my bags now thank you!



you are very welcome


----------



## kellynt

baghagg said:


> very clever



thank you


----------



## Fahrina

samanthatyy said:


> Store it up right is better, if you lay it down for long period of time, I believe the quilts would be less puffy due to the pressure.
> 
> Cute pillow, you handmade it on your own?? Btw it's better to wrap the chain up too with felt cloth or maybe put a felt cloth between the leather and the chain as the chain would cause dents on the leather especially lambskin.



Hi Samanthatyy, 
Yeah, i always wanted to wrap the chains with something but I'm not a fan of felt since they are not that strong enough and they fray/tear quite easily...
I finally manage to commissioned (yes, I am paying) my mom  to make the ultimate Chanel bag pillow and chain wrap using black velvet... Lovin' it! What do you think?  Now, that is a great way to keep my Chanel bags  I'll call them Zzz Sleeping Bag!!!! My mom found that funny.... Oh well...


----------



## samanthatyy

Fahrina said:
			
		

> Hi Samanthatyy,
> Yeah, i always wanted to wrap the chains with something but I'm not a fan of felt since they are not that strong enough and they fray/tear quite easily...
> I finally manage to commissioned (yes, I am paying) my mom  to make the ultimate Chanel bag pillow and chain wrap using black velvet... Lovin' it! What do you think?  Now, that is a great way to keep my Chanel bags  I'll call them Zzz Sleeping Bag!!!! My mom found that funny.... Oh well...



Wow this is good!! The pillow seems very good especially in the velvet material! And the chain wrap seems solid! This would be nice and convenient to protect the chain from forming the dent marks on the leather, now you just have to store the bag standing up right in or outside of the box. So that the back quilts of your baby would be always puffy 

PS: your mum is so kind for making these for your baby! And how much she charged?


----------



## Fahrina

samanthatyy said:


> Wow this is good!! The pillow seems very good especially in the velvet material! And the chain wrap seems solid! This would be nice and convenient to protect the chain from forming the dent marks on the leather, now you just have to store the bag standing up right in or outside of the box. So that the back quilts of your baby would be always puffy
> 
> PS: your mum is so kind for making these for your baby! And how much she charged?



Hahaha!! Thanks a bunch, dear!!! I'll let her know 
As usual all my Chanel babies will have their own pillow and chain protector! Yeay!!!! 
I'm paying RM60/each (after much begging)... I think I got a good deal since the ones online (on eBay are going for more than twice the price and are made of felt) For your info I have 18 Chanels  ... Unfortunately she only accepts cash term...   Hahaha!!


----------



## cmontoya1989

samanthatyy said:


> Store it up right is better, if you lay it down for long period of time, I believe the quilts would be less puffy due to the pressure.
> 
> Cute pillow, you handmade it on your own?? Btw it's better to wrap the chain up too with felt cloth or maybe put a felt cloth between the leather and the chain as the chain would cause dents on the leather especially lambskin.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jujubay

Fahrina said:


> Hi!
> I keep my Chanels upright with a custom made handmade pillow inside it so they don't slouch
> I don't bother with dust bags since I use and change my bags daily and I hate having the hassle of removing the dust bag or god forbid the boxes.
> Forgive me, my bags are kept in my study room (somewhat)...


I love the custom pillow item. Might have to try that.


----------



## samanthatyy

Fahrina said:
			
		

> Hahaha!! Thanks a bunch, dear!!! I'll let her know
> As usual all my Chanel babies will have their own pillow and chain protector! Yeay!!!!
> I'm paying RM60/each (after much begging)... I think I got a good deal since the ones online (on eBay are going for more than twice the price and are made of felt) For your info I have 18 Chanels  ... Unfortunately she only accepts cash term...   Hahaha!!



Lol your mom is so cute! Didn't she nag you on spending so much on bags? Lol

Omg 18! 18 bags or all flaps? Did you share any family pic of them before?


----------



## tutushopper

Fahrina said:


> Hahaha!! Thanks a bunch, dear!!! I'll let her know
> As usual all my Chanel babies will have their own pillow and chain protector! Yeay!!!!
> I'm paying RM60/each (after much begging)... I think I got a good deal since the ones online (on eBay are going for more than twice the price and are made of felt) For your info I have 18 Chanels  ... Unfortunately she only accepts cash term...   Hahaha!!



This is a great idea; maybe I will get out the machine and make little strap holders for my chains.  Pillows might take a bit longer.  Your mom is so cute and smart!


----------



## Fahrina

samanthatyy said:


> Lol your mom is so cute! Didn't she nag you on spending so much on bags? Lol
> 
> Omg 18! 18 bags or all flaps? Did you share any family pic of them before?



Okay.... what she does'nt know won't kill her..... 
Hahahaha!!!! I would be dead instead 
I love classic flaps and Maxi... so most of them are maxis... caviar... i do have vintage and a couple of lambskin.. and a couple of jumbo.... I was thinking of sharing family pic.... but 4 of my Chanel are away on spa vacation right now...


----------



## samanthatyy

Fahrina said:


> Okay.... what she does'nt know won't kill her.....
> Hahahaha!!!! I would be dead instead
> I love classic flaps and Maxi... so most of them are maxis... caviar... i do have vintage and a couple of lambskin.. and a couple of jumbo.... I was thinking of sharing family pic.... but 4 of my Chanel are away on spa vacation right now...


please share a family pic of all your babies when you got the 4 bags back from spa.  We all love family pics~!


----------



## bgyoshi

Fahrina said:


> Hi Samanthatyy,
> Yeah, i always wanted to wrap the chains with something but I'm not a fan of felt since they are not that strong enough and they fray/tear quite easily...
> I finally manage to commissioned (yes, I am paying) my mom  to make the ultimate Chanel bag pillow and chain wrap using black velvet... Lovin' it! What do you think?  Now, that is a great way to keep my Chanel bags  I'll call them Zzz Sleeping Bag!!!! My mom found that funny.... Oh well...



that is awesome!!  Does it close with Velcro?


----------



## Fahrina

bgyoshi said:


> that is awesome!!  Does it close with Velcro?



Yeah it does, bgyoshi! 
I was worried that the chain wrap would be heavy but it turned out quite light since we always worry about lambskin getting dented by the chains... and I love the feel of velvet! my mom made an awesome call on that one....


----------



## BellevueLady

Fahrina said:


> Hi Samanthatyy,
> Yeah, i always wanted to wrap the chains with something but I'm not a fan of felt since they are not that strong enough and they fray/tear quite easily...
> I finally manage to commissioned (yes, I am paying) my mom  to make the ultimate Chanel bag pillow and chain wrap using black velvet... Lovin' it! What do you think?  Now, that is a great way to keep my Chanel bags  I'll call them Zzz Sleeping Bag!!!! My mom found that funny.... Oh well...



What a great idea!


----------



## almostaddict

Hello ladies,

Is it ok to store chanel bags in a vault, like a gun vault in the house? 
Do you think it will ruin the leather?

I hope to hear responses from you all.

Thank you!


----------



## tutushopper

I don't have a gun vault...what do they look like?  Do they have air circulating in there?  Please make sure they don't get shot!  Are they temperature controlled environments?  I'm guessing they aren't like wine cellars.  _Those_ I know about.


----------



## YEANETT

almostaddict said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Is it ok to store chanel bags in a vault, like a gun vault in the house?
> Do you think it will ruin the leather?
> 
> I hope to hear responses from you all.
> 
> Thank you!



Hello almostaddict, I am not an expert and really cannot say if it will ruin the leather:/.. But I can tell you that I would never storage any of my bags in anything that is not what it came with. Dust bag and box or maybe just the dust bag. Sorry I can't help you more


----------



## jetsetheart

tutushopper said:


> I don't have a gun vault...what do they look like?  Do they have air circulating in there?  Please make sure they don't get shot!  Are they temperature controlled environments?  I'm guessing they aren't like wine cellars.  _Those_ I know about.



Lol! This response is hysterical. Sorry, I have nothing to offer other than that. Why would you want to store your Chanels in a gun vault?


----------



## tutushopper

almostaddict said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Is it ok to store chanel bags in a vault, like a gun vault in the house?
> Do you think it will ruin the leather?
> 
> I hope to hear responses from you all.
> 
> Thank you!



Okay, voice of absolutely no experience typing here, I did just look up on my lovely search engine, and holy cow, Charlton Heston had a ton load of guns!  Back to topic, if yours is like some of the ones that I saw, they don't have air circulation, and leather needs to "breathe" so that might be a deterrent.  On the other hand, most seemed to be moisture resistant, and that is a good thing.  If you have the gigantic huge kind I saw (wow, those things are big with doors like bank vaults), they would fit, but would you want your bags to smell like guns/gun cleaning fluid/etc.?  Again, the air circulation thing would be the main thing to me, but the smell part would be close behind, followed by the possibility of something leaking onto the bag and not even gonna go there about what happens if a stray bullet goes off!


----------



## tutushopper

jetsetheart said:


> Lol! This response is hysterical. Sorry, I have nothing to offer other than that. Why would you want to store your Chanels in a gun vault?



Hahaha I'm in an interesting mood tonight!   The idea of Chanel bags in a gun vault just struck me kinda funny.


----------



## Chanbal

Replacing guns with Chanel bags, it may not be a bad idea.


----------



## Esmerelda

Chanbal said:


> Replacing guns with Chanel bags, it may not be a bad idea.



I think it's an excellent idea    My OH just said "It gives a new meaning to handbags at dawn doesn't it."


----------



## tutushopper

Chanbal said:


> Replacing guns with Chanel bags, it may not be a bad idea.



Now *this* is a fabulous idea!  I'm just not too sure about the vault thingy, but if you add circulated air into it, then it would be great filled up with only Chanel bags!


----------



## queenbee11

I was considering the same thing! I was going to get a big safe/vault and store my Chanels in there. But I must admit the no air circulation issue makes me kinda worry. I want my bags to breathe! I wonder if the leather would be damaged if there is no air circulation.


----------



## tutushopper

queenbee11 said:


> I was considering the same thing! I was going to get a big safe/vault and store my Chanels in there. But I must admit the no air circulation issue makes me kinda worry. I want my bags to breathe! I wonder if the leather would be damaged if there is no air circulation.



I'm sure you could get one made with air holes for circulation (or maybe some models come that way).  The ones I looked at online, some you can customize, some you can't.  There were small ones, the size of a small lock box for documents, all the way up to standing one with many shelves and the bank vault type doors.


----------



## almostaddict

Thank you ladies for all of you thoughts (some are funny! )..lol...anyway, here is the gun vault I was talking about..this is as tall as I am from the floor. It does not have any air circulation which was the thing I was worried about. And I have taken out my chanel after reafing you alls comments. I guess my lvs will be out of there too. I dontbhave very many bags..3 chanel and a few lvs in canvas. Attached is the pic.


----------



## Flyboy2

It is a bad idea to store your Chanel's in a vault unless they are climate controlled as with out having the right humidity and temperature you can very easy dry out the leather. Case in point, the Chanel Suit worn by Jackie Kennedy the day JFK was killed is in a undisclosed location but in a climate control vault. So unless you really want to damage your bag then storing them in a vault is a good idea, You can keep them in a vault for a short time however (ak if you are on a cruise or vacation and not using the bag and just want to keep it in there for safe keeping then take it out when you are with it) shouldn't ruin the bag. But do not leave your bag in day in and day out.


----------



## ms1234

:-d lol!


tutushopper said:


> i don't have a gun vault...what do they look like?  Do they have air circulating in there?  Please make sure they don't get shot!  Are they temperature controlled environments?  I'm guessing they aren't like wine cellars.  _those_ i know about.


----------



## tutushopper

ms1234 said:


> :-d lol!



Silly me!  Hey, I'd never seen one before lol!  When I looked on google images, I saw some HUGE vaults, and some tiny ones.  I still wouldn't want my Chanel bags next to bullets & guns & gun cleaning stuff!  I did see some vaults that you could get that are climate controlled; those were the ones with doors like bank vaults have.  If you had one of those, you would probably be safe to keep your bags in, but I would make super sure it had air circulating in it so the leather could breathe.  

To the OP, I think you would be wise to not store your bags in the one you showed photos of.  As another poster said, for a short time, they would be okay, like on a cruise, etc., but not for long term storage.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

tutushopper said:


> I don't have a gun vault...what do they look like?  Do they have air circulating in there?  Please make sure they don't get shot!  Are they temperature controlled environments?  I'm guessing they aren't like wine cellars.  _Those_ I know about.



Hahaha


----------



## sukiyaki

How I store my flap bag.


----------



## tutushopper

sukiyaki said:


> How I store my flap bag.
> 
> View attachment 2052193



This is a fabulous visual; thanks so much for this work!


----------



## Tuymiu

sukiyaki said:
			
		

> How I store my flap bag.



I love the color of you bag!


----------



## sukiyaki

tutushopper said:


> This is a fabulous visual; thanks so much for this work!





Tuymiu said:


> I love the color of you bag!



Thank you. It's the hot pink from 2005.


----------



## YEANETT

sukiyaki said:


> How I store my flap bag.



The only difference between sukiyaki and I, it's the dust bag.. But I use same paper inside, white cloth same way, just I put the straps inside the top of the classic dust bag then lay down at the front. Thanks


----------



## jc2510

YEANETT said:


> The only difference between sukiyaki and I, it's the dust bag.. But I use same paper inside, white cloth same way, just I put the straps inside the top of the classic dust bag then lay down at the front. Thanks



Could you please show a photo? I would love to see this! Thank you!


----------



## sukiyaki

YEANETT said:


> The only difference between sukiyaki and I, it's the dust bag.. But I use same paper inside, white cloth same way, just I put the straps inside the top of the classic dust bag then lay down at the front. Thanks



I know what you mean, you use a white dust bag, right? The white one has a room at the top. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chanbal

sukiyaki said:


> How I store my flap bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052193



That's perfect organization.


----------



## bgyoshi

sukiyaki said:


> How I store my flap bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052193



perfect! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## luckylove

Exactly as it came from the store, but I am a bit obsessive!


----------



## sukiyaki

Chanbal said:


> That's perfect organization.



Thank you.



bgyoshi said:


> perfect! thanks for sharing!!



You're welcome


----------



## YEANETT

jc2510 said:


> Could you please show a photo? I would love to see this! Thank you!


Of course, give me a second to take it lol



sukiyaki said:


> I know what you mean, you use a white dust bag, right? The white one has a room at the top. Thanks for sharing.



Yes sukiyaki you know what I am talking about


----------



## YEANETT

jc2510 said:


> could you please show a photo? I would love to see this! Thank you!


----------



## jc2510

Thank you so much! Now I know!


----------



## sukiyaki

Great pictures! Thanks.


----------



## tutushopper

YEANETT said:


> View attachment 2053642



Awesome step by step photos; thanks for posting this!


----------



## wenjones7660

chiaoapple said:


> How do you store your lovely flaps to avoid the dreaded chain imprint?
> First I tuck the chain into the bag (but its hard to keep it from slipping out and some of it will always be hanging). I think I should wrap the exposed chain in tissue or cloth is this what you girls do?
> Also, is it better to have the bags stored standing up or lying down?
> Ever since I saw a bag on sale on ebay that had the chain imprint, and after I found that one of my old Coach totes had the horrifying handle prints (sooo silly of me to not tuck the handles in!), Ive been obsessed with this problem!



I wrap my handles, and then hang my bag up in a special section of my closet. I have noticed from a lot of pics of chanel purses they tend to start to collapse on the bottom sides of the bag I guess this is from it sitting upright while storing. So I avoid this by hanging the bag by it's wrapped straps.


----------



## wenjones7660

sukiyaki said:


> How I store my flap bag.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052193




When and where did you get this beautiful bag??? I LOVE the color....? What is the color exactly?


----------



## sukiyaki

wenjones7660 said:


> When and where did you get this beautiful bag??? I LOVE the color....? What is the color exactly?



It is the hot pink caviar from 2005.


----------



## Sisqo09

-


----------



## Sisqo09

sukiyaki said:


> It is the hot pink caviar from 2005.


love the way you stored your bag! And what a lovely colour too!


----------



## sukiyaki

Sisqo09 said:


> love the way you stored your bag! And what a lovely colour too!



Thank you ^_^


----------



## kingston194

YEANETT said:


> View attachment 2053642


tq for sharing....would follow your steps to store my jumbo flap...


----------



## YEANETT

kingston194 said:


> tq for sharing....would follow your steps to store my jumbo flap...



I am glad I was able to help!&#128521;


----------



## YEANETT

jc2510 said:


> Thank you so much! Now I know!



Yw&#128515;


----------



## YEANETT

sukiyaki said:


> Great pictures! Thanks.



Nothing like yours sukiyaki! I love how delicate you are by wrapping straps with paper then tie them with a bow. I love the color on your bag too


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

I have a medium iridescent calfskin flap. I first stuff the bag so that it can keep its shape, then I tuck the chains back into the bag through the holes, I then put it in the original dust bag and store it in the shelf space above my closet with the rest of my babies.


----------



## *schmoo*

I'm not careful about how I store my rigid caviar bags (just stuff them into their dust bag).  But with lambskin, I do pretty much Sukiyaki does (except I pull the chain into the bag); however, I thought you weren't supposed to leave bags in their boxes, reading several posts about needing the leather to breathe.  I live in a dry climate, so I don't know if it makes a difference, but some people have said their bags get moldy.


----------



## ariadnerentz

Hey everyone!
I have a problem, I have a big collection of bags, and when I got them, I would throw out the boxes, and stuff the bags with towels, and display it on my shelf. Well this isnt really the best way to store them, and I am looking to maybe store them in boxes. Unfortunately, I can't go into Hermes, Chanel, or Louis Vuitton and ask for more boxes, they would probably call the police on me. But I was wondering if there is a 3rd party box, or some sort of system that I can buy?
Any other ideas to store the bags would be greatly appreciated. I have most of the dustbags for the bags if that counts for anything.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ilia

I would advise against storing them in boxes. The leather needs to breathe, the closed boxes make this impossible. It's not good for the leather, it might get stiff and/or cracky.

The best way is to stuff them (like you already do) and just put them in their dust bags


----------



## Nat

ariadnerentz said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have a problem, I have a big collection of bags, and when I got them, I would throw out the boxes, and stuff the bags with towels, and display it on my shelf. Well this isnt really the best way to store them, and I am looking to maybe store them in boxes. Unfortunately, I can't go into Hermes, Chanel, or Louis Vuitton and ask for more boxes, they would probably call the police on me. But I was wondering if there is a 3rd party box, or some sort of system that I can buy?
> Any other ideas to store the bags would be greatly appreciated. I have most of the dustbags for the bags if that counts for anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, this thread might be helpful to you: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278-37.html


----------



## ariadnerentz

Thanks for the tips! Would cloth storage bins work? I want something that looks presentable, but I want to stack my bags on top of the other. stacking dust bags doesn't really look nice. My shelf isn't that big either, its 4ft by 1ft. Currently, I can fit only 4 bags on it, which isn't ideal.


----------



## hedgwin99

sukiyaki said:


> How I store my flap bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052193



Thank you so much for the visual steps! I am still curious should the lambskin be store inside the black box or just leave in the dust bag is ok ?


----------



## AmorNChanel

almostaddict said:


> Thank you ladies for all of you thoughts (some are funny! )..lol...anyway, here is the gun vault I was talking about..this is as tall as I am from the floor. It does not have any air circulation which was the thing I was worried about. And I have taken out my chanel after reafing you alls comments. I guess my lvs will be out of there too. I dontbhave very many bags..3 chanel and a few lvs in canvas. Attached is the pic.
> 
> View attachment 2048828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048828



A gun vault for Chanels is so funny, but I totally understand. Lol... I would love a vault door to my closet (hee, hee). I think one of the housewives of New York or was that Kris Jenner of the Kardashians that had a combination key pad on her closet door!!


----------



## cyanara

I mainly store all leather bags upright in their dustbags but left them open and untied to let the leather "breathe". Storing leather in close spaces tend to allow mould to grow on them as well. A chanel SA ever advice me that if I store them in a close cabinet, I should air them occasionally - which is what I did - left the cabinet door open for a half a day or so monthly.


----------



## Melody z

After reading thru so many reply.. I am wondering if anyone store Chanel bag like me. I place some hook on top in my glass cabinet and let my bag sit then hang the chain to the hook above (my bag is still sitting). I did not place it in the dust bag. Did I store it wrongly? Will it get dusty or dirty as I don't put in dust bag? I do close my cabinet glass door but there is a little gap on the side way still. Thanks.


----------



## tutushopper

Melody z said:


> After reading thru so many reply.. I am wondering if anyone store Chanel bag like me. I place some hook on top in my glass cabinet and let my bag sit then hang the chain to the hook above (my bag is still sitting). I did not place it in the dust bag. Did I store it wrongly? Will it get dusty or dirty as I don't put in dust bag? I do close my cabinet glass door but there is a little gap on the side way still. Thanks.



I think the way you store them is excellent, and the gap is enough to let air in to circulate.  If they get dusty, you can just dust them off.  If you notice they get a lot dusty, then you can just put a cloth on top, but I think it will take a long time for dust to accumulate unless they are doing construction near your place.  I think your idea is great!


----------



## cyanara

Melody z said:


> After reading thru so many reply.. I am wondering if anyone store Chanel bag like me. I place some hook on top in my glass cabinet and let my bag sit then hang the chain to the hook above (my bag is still sitting). I did not place it in the dust bag. Did I store it wrongly? Will it get dusty or dirty as I don't put in dust bag? I do close my cabinet glass door but there is a little gap on the side way still. Thanks.



Personally I don't think they need to be in a dustbags, but I put my bags together side by side, so it was more to prevent accidental color transfers. As for dust, check your bags a few months later to see if dust accumulates!


----------



## Melody z

Thanks all for the input. I got curious because seem like everyone put their bag in the dust bag and I don't. I don't think it will get dusty fast too. Ok, I will continue to store it this way


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Melody z said:


> Thanks all for the input. I got curious because seem like everyone put their bag in the dust bag and I don't. I don't think it will get dusty fast too. Ok, I will continue to store it this way



I just got my 1st classic flap (2nd Chanel) and I store it similar to you, but instead of a glass cabinet I have a good sized closet in the Hallway right as you exit my bedroom, I keep my Chanel's on the top shelf.  For my classic flap, I stuff it, place a soft cloth on the inside on top of the flap, wrap the chains with another soft cloth (loosely so the leather in chains breaths) then I hang the covered chain straps on a hook, the bag looks like is sitting up on it's own but it's not really touching the bottom (just to make sure it keeps its beautiful shape & the quilts don't flatten) last step, I throw the Chanel dust bag over it, it keeps it dust free. Well the real last step is to make sure I lock my closet! Haha... Thanks for letting me share


----------



## nerimanna

i store my flap with a small pillow stuffed inside it. it's vintage and has become soft already that if i don't stuff it well, it just doesn't hold itself. and when it's collapsed, the leather just wrinkles...


----------



## lilyrose0156

Hi guys I am not sure if I am posting at the right place but for storing of your flaps and jumbos, isit better to place it facing up or down in the box? And why? Does it make a difference? Thanks and I hope it does not sound like a stupid question


----------



## Nico_79

It's not a dumb question at all! I store my bags sitting upright, outside of the box, as I worry the quilts would lose their puffiness. But if you want to store it flat I would have the bag flap facing upwards.

There's also a great thread on this already: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html


----------



## lilyrose0156

If i store it with the flap facing downwards for one day will it lose its puffiness, shape and what not??


----------



## tslsusi

If it helps I was just shopping at Chanel in NY yesterday and asked them the same question. They said you don't need to store it in the box but they recommend you take your flap or any bag, pulling the chain inside, wrapping it with tissue and stuffing (so bag keeps its shape), if part of the chain lays on the very top, insert tissue underneath it as well as under the flap, then putting it in its dustbag and storing it right side up. They said it will prevent it from denting or loosing its shape. They also told me to not condition the bag with anything, only use the natural oils from your fingers, that is if its lambskin. Hope that helps!


----------



## summerpink

sukiyaki said:


> How I store my flap bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052193


 

l like the way you stored your bag, and what a lovely pink flap!


----------



## MKress

Hi!  Maybe this is a stupid question, but is it better for the bag to be stored on its back, or on its base (standing up)?  Would love your feedback!  Thanks!


----------



## porscheNchanel

I store mine standing up but if I had a box than it would be on its back. Some of my chanel purses have boxes and some don't. Both ways should be ok. My bags are still in perfect condition.


----------



## ironic568

Always stuffed and most of the time its back. I change the position to standing up every now and then (to avoid deflating of the quilts, especially for lambskin), but not for too long. This is how I try to avoid creasing/sagging issues.


----------



## MKress

Thank you!  I currently store mine on it's back inside the dustbag.  I had read lots of great info. in the thread dedicated to storage, but read lots of various opinions on whether or not standing upright was best, or on its back.  The bag I am concerned with is my vintage XL, which is soft to begin with - I just wasn't sure if storing it standing upright would weigh it down too much and cause it to wrinkle up at the base.

At any rate, thank you!


----------



## antheakate

tslsusi said:


> If it helps I was just shopping at Chanel in NY yesterday and asked them the same question. They said you don't need to store it in the box but they recommend you take your flap or any bag, pulling the chain inside, wrapping it with tissue and stuffing (so bag keeps its shape), if part of the chain lays on the very top, insert tissue underneath it as well as under the flap, then putting it in its dustbag and storing it right side up. They said it will prevent it from denting or loosing its shape. They also told me to not condition the bag with anything, only use the natural oils from your fingers, that is if its lambskin. Hope that helps!


Do you mean lying the bag right side upwards, on its back? or standing it upright is better?:shame:


----------



## quad8s

Here's how I store mine. I leave the door open once a week to let it air.


----------



## Carnel

I usually store them standing up but my Chanel classic flap looks more delicate and is kept stuffed on its back!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I stuff mine with acid free tissue paper in their dustbag standing up...


----------



## Nico_79

I store mine standing up. It's just easier for me to see them....and they take up less space that way. 

I know I got too many darn bags! I can hear my DH tsk tsking me!


----------



## tslsusi

Standing upright on its bottom. So I took mine stuffed it with tissue, put in into its dust bag and then set it upright on my shelf. Hope that helps


antheakate said:


> Do you mean lying the bag right side upwards, on its back? or standing it upright is better?:shame:


----------



## Love Of My Life

tslsusi said:


> Standing upright on its bottom. So I took mine stuffed it with tissue, put in into its dust bag and then set it upright on my shelf. Hope that helps


 

  This is the way I do my bags...


----------



## MKress

Carnel said:


> I usually store them standing up but my Chanel classic flap looks more delicate and is kept stuffed on its back!


 
This is what I have been doing also - I figured since it is soft lambskin it would hold its shape better over time if I keep it on its back.


----------



## antheakate

tslsusi said:


> Standing upright on its bottom. So I took mine stuffed it with tissue, put in into its dust bag and then set it upright on my shelf. Hope that helps


Thank you so very much! I really appreciate your help


----------



## Storm Spirit

Always stuffed and in the dust bag!


----------



## tslsusi

No problem glad I could pass along the info! 





antheakate said:


> Thank you so very much! I really appreciate your help


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Does anyone know where I can get a dustbag for a larger mini flap? Please please


----------



## Hello_Chanel

I keep my m/l double flap by placing a handy hook on top in my 2-shelf open storage and let my bag sit on the box then hang the chain to the handy hook above and finally put it in the dust bag.

See my photos attached. 

And I also found this following link helpful for some of you who might not know how to keep the chain in the double flap bag,

https://www.lollipuff.com/blog/50/how-to-store-chanel-handbags


Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Sakurai888

gals i'm confused of how to position the bag when storing. if u put it in the box that means it's on their laying condition and not sitting upright. i know that Chanel's SAs recommend to sit it upright but I know some people whose bags are drowned by the weight of the metal chains when doing so. Also from most experience of  the people I know, laying it flat is the best way to keep the bag's structure. I just wonder for the quilted ones, would laying it flat cause the quilt to de-puff quicker in the long run? really2 confuse now


----------



## monogram

Sakurai888 said:


> gals i'm confused of how to position the bag when storing. if u put it in the box that means it's on their laying condition and not sitting upright. i know that Chanel's SAs recommend to sit it upright but I know some people whose bags are drowned by the weight of the metal chains when doing so. Also from most experience of  the people I know, laying it flat is the best way to keep the bag's structure. I just wonder for the quilted ones, would laying it flat cause the quilt to de-puff quicker in the long run? really2 confuse now




I stuff mine to keep the structure and lay them flat too.  Your question got me thinking.  What if I lay them flat on a bed of fluffy pillows or memory foam or cotton, something of that nature to create a "bed of cloud" for the bags to rest on?


----------



## sukiyaki

This is how I do.


----------



## ladysarah

monogram said:


> I stuff mine to keep the structure and lay them flat too.  Your question got me thinking.  What if I lay them flat on a bed of fluffy pillows or memory foam or cotton, something of that nature to create a "bed of cloud" for the bags to rest on?



 to be honest you need to chill out a little- as much as I love my bags a bed of cloud ain't what they need. It's also quite important to get the babies out for some fresh air and a stroll...


----------



## groovyme

I stuff my bags with dust bag (these are mostly my shoes'  dust bags, since I don't use dust bag to store my shoes, only in shelf with dehumidifier) filled with newspapers, and then store them upright inside their dust bag, and then inside the closet. Since I live in a tropical country, I put a dehumidifier and camper inside my closet


----------



## monogram

ladysarah said:


> to be honest you need to chill out a little- as much as I love my bags a bed of cloud ain't what they need. It's also quite important to get the babies out for some fresh air and a stroll...



Hehe i was just thinking upon that question.  Right now they just lay flat in my closet in the dust bags.  They get plenty of fresh air


----------



## calflu

Thanks for your lovely demonstration!!





sukiyaki said:


> View attachment 2465547
> 
> 
> This is how I do.


----------



## Nico_79

sukiyaki said:


> View attachment 2465547
> 
> 
> This is how I do.


Great photos!

I admit I store my bags the same way, but not in the boxes. Too hard for me to find them in the dustbags as it is!


----------



## bluekit

sukiyaki said:


> View attachment 2465547
> 
> 
> This is how I do.



love this sukiyaki. I do the same exact thing when storing my Chanels.


----------



## bluekit

I have little post-it notes taped to the Chanel box to remind me what's inside. 


Nico_79 said:


> Great photos!
> 
> I admit I store my bags the same way, but not in the boxes. Too hard for me to find them in the dustbags as it is!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I stuff them with original paper they come in, dust bag, box and lay flap in my closet...after every use. My flap I wrap the chains with a little towel to ensure no indents. I am extremely anal about all of my designer items I love to take care of my things


----------



## Nico_79

bluekit said:


> I have little post-it notes taped to the Chanel box to remind me what's inside.



Ah that's a good idea! I toyed with the idea of taking Polaroids of each purse and sticking them on the box, but I got lazy.  Also I wouldn't want DH to know how many I really have.


----------



## bluekit

Nico_79 said:


> Ah that's a good idea! I toyed with the idea of taking Polaroids of each purse and sticking them on the box, but I got lazy.  Also I wouldn't want DH to know how many I really have.



i thought about doing the same also, but also got lazy, so post its are it!


----------



## tinyturtle

my sister gifted me her shopping tote! it looks just like the grand shopping tote, but is perhaps a medium size?  it's not the petite shopping tote nor the petite timeless tote.  i didn't even know chanel made a smaller size than the grand, but it is absolutely perfect for my petite frame.

anyhow, i am wondering how you ladies store yours. specifically, i would love any advice on how to help it retain it's structure and shape.  it's got a little slouch to it now from use and age.  i'm a little OCD and would prefer to not let the slouch get worse.  thanks in advance!


----------



## tutushopper

Store it on its side or laying down flat to keep it from slouching further.  When you carry, try putting in a plastic "base" as many here have done.  Congrats on the tote!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I store my GSTs laying flat, stuffed, in their dust bags, and box...I also never put them on my shoulder and always carry them on the crook of my arm.


----------



## tinyturtle

thanks for the advice!  tutu, is there a plastic base that i can buy for it?


----------



## tutushopper

tinyturtle said:


> thanks for the advice!  tutu, is there a plastic base that i can buy for it?



There are indeed, or you can just cut your own.  People have made threads about them and you'll probably find links in the GST and PST threads, plus a good web search should show several choices.  Many DIY.


----------



## YEANETT

tinyturtle said:


> my sister gifted me her shopping tote! it looks just like the grand shopping tote, but is perhaps a medium size?  it's not the petite shopping tote nor the petite timeless tote.  i didn't even know chanel made a smaller size than the grand, but it is absolutely perfect for my petite frame.
> 
> 
> 
> anyhow, i am wondering how you ladies store yours. specifically, i would love any advice on how to help it retain it's structure and shape.  it's got a little slouch to it now from use and age.  i'm a little OCD and would prefer to not let the slouch get worse.  thanks in advance!




You can store it upright as long as you have nothing inside but maybe pillows or paper to keep shape, if you are choosing upright, the base tutu is recommending you would be very helpful (that's how I did mine) of course, always inside the dust bag no doubt and if possibly not inside the box (no need). You can also lay it flat like others do, I am just an OCD person (my friend tutu knows how much OCD) and I would be concern about flattening the quilts a bit even when is caviar&#128540;. Hth


----------



## bagchicky

The booklet that comes with it says to store upright, stuffed and with the handles wrapped.


----------



## KikiChanel

I bought a plastic base from Etsy


----------



## tinyturtle

thanks for your input, yeanett! always happy to meet another OCD'er 



YEANETT said:


> You can store it upright as long as you have nothing inside but maybe pillows or paper to keep shape, if you are choosing upright, the base tutu is recommending you would be very helpful (that's how I did mine) of course, always inside the dust bag no doubt and if possibly not inside the box (no need). You can also lay it flat like others do, I am just an OCD person (my friend tutu knows how much OCD) and I would be concern about flattening the quilts a bit even when is caviar&#128540;. Hth


----------



## Greengoddess8

KikiChanel said:


> I bought a plastic base from Etsy



Does it work well?  Would you share which esty artist. Thanks


----------



## bluekit

I have my share of Chanel totes and I store them stuffed with tissue paper and store them on it's side inside the box. Congrats on your tote!


----------



## cclady

I figure that if you are still using the bag now (you have stuffs in it), better lay it down on the side because if you have it stand up, the leather at the  bottom part below the back pocket starts to sag, which freaks me out. I think volume makes the bag 'fatter', thus weaken the original stiff leather that makes the bag stand straight - hope that makes sense. But when you have the bag empty/not used, then you can store it standing up.


----------



## YEANETT

tinyturtle said:


> thanks for your input, yeanett! always happy to meet another OCD'er




Always my pleasure to help


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Hi! To prevent chain marks on the patent bags and how do you gals store your patent bags? Let us share. Photos provided will be great ya!


----------



## tutushopper

LV Bags Lover said:


> Hi! To prevent chain marks on the patent bags and how do you gals store your patent bags? Let us share. Photos provided will be great ya!



Pretty much store them the same was as non-patent, just a wee bit more carefully to make sure the patent leather in the chain doesn't come into contact with the bag itself.  There have been threads with photos before; one person showed a step-by-step photo process of the bag in one side of the white dust bag, and chains in the other, flipped over.  Some have hooks above the bags that they "hang" the chains from.  It all depends on how much space you have for storage.  A search should bring up the photos.  You're not just trying to prevent chain marks, but from having the patent in the chain sticking to the patent of the bag (and yes, it can happen and the results are not pretty).


----------



## luv2run41

I was wondering how you beauties store your jumbo flaps so no wrinkle and lines...  Upright with or without dustbag stuffed?  In the box laying on side.  I know I should wrap chain and not allow it to sit on the leather.,  I was wondering if someone could help with suggestions.  Maybe if you have had your jumbo a few years/ THANK YOU


----------



## georgiegirl27

luv2run41 said:


> I was wondering how you beauties store your jumbo flaps so no wrinkle and lines...  Upright with or without dustbag stuffed?  In the box laying on side.  I know I should wrap chain and not allow it to sit on the leather.,  I was wondering if someone could help with suggestions.  Maybe if you have had your jumbo a few years/ THANK YOU


Great question luv2run41 - look forward to reading the replies also  x


----------



## Olgita

I store my flaps standing up, stuffed with old t-shirts. I pull the chain through the hole to make it into single chain and stick it inside the bag on the double flap and just pull it inside on single flap. I cover the bag with old tank top between chain and bag to avoid imprints.


----------



## divababe

I store mine in the box standing them upright with stuff inside to keep the shape. It is not required to be inside the box, but insde the dust bag would be nice!


----------



## Serrazane

You can refer to this huge thread. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278-41.html


----------



## pquiles

Olgita said:


> I store my flaps standing up, stuffed with old t-shirts. I pull the chain through the hole to make it into single chain and stick it inside the bag on the double flap and just pull it inside on single flap. I cover the bag with old tank top between chain and bag to avoid imprints.




I only have single flaps, but I am going to try your method.  OT.. But kinda related... Has anyone used LMB products or sent their Jumbo in for treatment?


----------



## pquiles

Serrazane said:


> You can refer to this huge thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278-41.html




This link sent me to a discussion about Manolo Blahnik


----------



## zaraha

I learned few tricks from fellow TPFer, I hang them on door handle or coat hangers  easy to access, grab and go.  I do rotate my bags so few others sit inside closet and few get hanged.


----------



## georgiegirl27

sukiyaki said:


> View attachment 2465547
> 
> 
> This is how I do.


Great post!   x


----------



## georgiegirl27

bluekit said:


> I have little post-it notes taped to the Chanel box to remind me what's inside.


giggling&#8230;. a sign of a very well populated closet!  lol x


----------



## labellavita27

I lay mine flat in the original box w dustbag on and straps wrapped. I left the tissue paper and put a towel in the box so it's not directly on flat surface.


----------



## Serrazane

pquiles said:


> This link sent me to a discussion about Manolo Blahnik



How did that happen? :/

how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags


----------



## *schmoo*

I was storing my flaps upright when I spotted a pesky crease forming toward the bottom of the front (lambskin).  This was a bag I only carried less than a handful of times. So now I lay them flat.


----------



## jashie

Good to know because i also store my bag upright.


----------



## Vaninnocent

sukiyaki said:


> View attachment 2465547
> 
> 
> This is how I do.


+1! Except I don't usually tie up the chains all nice--- that's a great idea that I am going to adopt going forward!!


----------



## Bentley1

*schmoo* said:


> I was storing my flaps upright when I spotted a pesky crease forming toward the bottom of the front (lambskin).  This was a bag I only carried less than a handful of times. So now I lay them flat.





jashie said:


> Good to know because i also store my bag upright.



I heard laying them flat, mainly lamb, causes the quilts to flatten over time? Seems like there's no perfect way? I was always told to store them upright with no pressure to be placed on the quilts.


----------



## *schmoo*

Bentley1 said:


> I heard laying them flat, mainly lamb, causes the quilts to flatten over time? Seems like there's no perfect way? I was always told to store them upright with no pressure to be placed on the quilts.



Lol, I thought of that, so I've stuck them on top of my folded clothing for now. Still trying to figure out how to organize them in my closets.  I mind creases more than flatter quilts.  My caviar flaps are fine and I've been keeping those upright.


----------



## jashie

*schmoo* said:


> Lol, I thought of that, so I've stuck them on top of my folded clothing for now. Still trying to figure out how to organize them in my closets.  I mind creases more than flatter quilts.  My caviar flaps are fine and I've been keeping those upright.




I think I will use old shirts and stuff it around the purse and use one shirt underneath. That way I can lay it flat wand not have to worry about the quilts getting flat. This is my first classic lambskin bag so I baby it a lot. I cannot wait to get the caviar flap because I won't have to baby it as much. Still any suggestions help and I know someone will figure out the best technique


----------



## YEANETT

I stored mines upright inside their correspondent dust bags with a made by me pillows inside them to keep their shape hth


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Hi ladies. Please share how do you girls store your mini chain strap? To prevent the chain leaves marks on your bags.


----------



## tutushopper

LV Bags Lover said:


> Hi ladies. Please share how do you girls store your mini chain strap? To prevent the chain leaves marks on your bags.



I shove the chain into the bag, then wrap the top part with tissue & or felt.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

tutushopper said:


> I shove the chain into the bag, then wrap the top part with tissue & or felt.



The chain shoved into the bag won't be damaged?


----------



## wien

I shove the chain into the bag as tutu does hers, but didn't wrap the top. I use it every weekend, so didn't want to be too trouble to unwrap.


----------



## whoknowsx

wien said:


> I shove the chain into the bag as tutu does hers, but didn't wrap the top. I use it every weekend, so didn't want to be too trouble to unwrap.




Same! My mini is caviar so I don't worry about wrapping the chains but I do with my lambskin jumbo.


----------



## lallybelle

Pull the chain inside, have stuffed with some tissue paper and  rest the chain on the tissue, then wrap the chain that's on top.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

lallybelle said:


> Pull the chain inside, have stuffed with some tissue paper and  *rest the chain on the tissue,* then wrap the chain that's on top.



Look like this is a better method!


----------



## vivs_1229

For the ones I'm not currently using, they have tissue paper inside with chains pulled in, then wrapped tissue paper around the outside chain left, put in dustbag, laid in its box.

Ones that I currently use, it sits in a glass cabinet, upright with chains pulled in. I use pretty often on weekends so do not do anything with the outside remaining chain portion. It seems pretty light and doesnt seem to be denting my lamb mini. The newer bags come with a felt piece that I put right under the outside chain part. Instead of wrapping it, you can just put piece of cloth/felt under it so it doesnt directly touch the bag. 

Hope this makes sense!


----------



## tutushopper

LV Bags Lover said:


> The chain shoved into the bag won't be damaged?



Nope, that won't damage the chain and I have tissue inside the bag so the bag won't be damaged by the chain.


----------



## anne_antz

Hi Ladies,

I tried to do the search already....but I couldnt find the thread about how do you store yr classic caviar?  Where/how do put the chain? Thanks for yr suggestion n time.


----------



## tutushopper

anne_antz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I tried to do the search already....but I couldnt find the thread about how do you store yr classic caviar?  Where/how do put the chain? Thanks for yr suggestion n time.



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-you-jumbo-flap-upright-864038.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-patent-bags-chain-863637.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-ladies-store-your-chanel-2-a-796242.html


----------



## anne_antz

tutushopper said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-you-jumbo-flap-upright-864038.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-patent-bags-chain-863637.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-ladies-store-your-chanel-2-a-796242.html



Thank you!!! I hv been searching but I couldnt find it!!!! Really appreciate yr help


----------



## tutushopper

anne_antz said:


> Thank you!!! I hv been searching but I couldnt find it!!!! Really appreciate yr help



You are very welcome.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

As some may know from my previous thread, I have adopted a pre-loved Chanel Jumbo Double Flap bag from 2011.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-preloved-reveal-so-exciting-871160.html

Now it came with everything apart from an original dustbag.
From my understanding the dustbags come with two compartments, one for the bag and one for the chain. Fashionphile have sent me their dustbag which is nice and a perfect fit, but of course is not a double compartment dust bag like Chanel's is.
But how do you pack the chain???????

I have looked at purse pillows (such as bag a vie) and even chain sleeves on eBay but still wonder how it all works?

so my question is:
1. Do you pull the majority of a chain back into the bag and into the flap?
2. And the bit across the top just wrap with tissue?

How do other ladies store their bags if they don't have the classic flap dustbag?

(photos would be appreciated)


----------



## Swanky

Here ya go!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Does anyone have a photo of the way they pull the chain in on a double flap? To pull inside?


----------



## MsLVinDC

Luv iz Louis said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the way they pull the chain in on a double flap? To pull inside?




Pull both chains to one side and tuck it behind in the inner back pocket.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Thank you


----------



## BrandSnob

LVmyotherbaby said:


> I just got my 1st classic flap (2nd Chanel) and I store it similar to you, but instead of a glass cabinet I have a good sized closet in the Hallway right as you exit my bedroom, I keep my Chanel's on the top shelf.  For my classic flap, I stuff it, place a soft cloth on the inside on top of the flap, wrap the chains with another soft cloth (loosely so the leather in chains breaths) then I hang the covered chain straps on a hook, the bag looks like is sitting up on it's own but it's not really touching the bottom (just to make sure it keeps its beautiful shape & the quilts don't flatten) last step, I throw the Chanel dust bag over it, it keeps it dust free. Well the real last step is to make sure I lock my closet! Haha... Thanks for letting me share





I personally think that this is the best method. It stops the flattened quilts that result from laying the purse flat and stops the bottom corner creases that result from standing the purse up straight. Why doesn't everyone do this? Is lack of space the only reason? Is there some major flaw in this plan that I am missing? Lol


----------



## linnie520

How do you store your lambskin woc?


----------



## Luv iz Louis

linnie520 said:


> How do you store your lambskin woc?



I just tuck the chain inside and put the WOC in it's velvet pouch and lay it down - just like they do at the shop. I guess maybe I should sit it upright? Not sure, but for now it is laying flat. Like you would a wallet.


----------



## helenhandbag

BrandSnob said:


> I personally think that this is the best method. It stops the flattened quilts that result from laying the purse flat and stops the bottom corner creases that result from standing the purse up straight. Why doesn't everyone do this? Is lack of space the only reason? Is there some major flaw in this plan that I am missing? Lol




Well I don't baby my Chanels half as much as the other poster(s), but I swear by hanging them up by their chains whenever possible. Keeps the shape best IMO and is perfect room decoration


----------



## MASEML

tutushopper said:


> I shove the chain into the bag, then wrap the top part with tissue & or felt.




That's what I do. I've had a couple bags for 6 years and I think they look great! I also bought special pillows to stuff inside to retain its shape.


----------



## jh88

How do you ladies store your boy? I'm a little confused as to what to do with the chain? At the moment i leave the leather chain out but fold it so its like folded in half held by the two loops and then put the metal chain bit inside the bag. Its not as obvious what to do compared to the classic flaps. Do you store it standing up?


----------



## Luv iz Louis

jh88 said:


> How do you ladies store your boy? I'm a little confused as to what to do with the chain? At the moment i leave the leather chain out but fold it so its like folded in half held by the two loops and then put the metal chain bit inside the bag. Its not as obvious what to do compared to the classic flaps. Do you store it standing up?


My daughter pulls the chain inside and stands hers up - looks lovely.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

If there are photos to share on how you store your bags would be great!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I stuff my Chanel bags with acid free tissue paper, chain inside & put in the dust bag

I don't keep my bags in the Chanel boxes at all & I don't expose them light


----------



## ellah012

I'm so glad I found this, I never thought to consider how Chanel bags should be stored!


----------



## ebayBAGS

I always tuck in the chain and wrap the handle with paper. All my bags lay in their boxes with tissue paper inside. After years of this, none have lost their shape.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Keeping bag inside a box isn't good because no ventilation. The leather needs to air it. Nowadays I try to make it a point to take out all my leather bags to air them once a week.


----------



## MapleLuxe

If i have the white baggy, chain in one side body in the other.. standing in the closet.

If its the black baggie, chain is tucked in or neatly placed to the back.. also standing in the closet! 

I tied to reorganise so all my double flaps got the nice white soft distbags and the boys get the black drawstring ones  i tried to hang them all but I prefer the look of standing covered bags!

All my bags stand to attention in their dustbags aside from my Falabella and LV beach bags. They are too floppy! And i throw all boxes away. Waste of space. I also loathe those sticky camelias!! Never keep those!!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

MapleLuxe said:


> If i have the white baggy, chain in one side body in the other.. standing in the closet.
> 
> If its the black baggie, chain is tucked in or neatly placed to the back.. also standing in the closet!
> 
> I tied to reorganise so all my double flaps got the nice white soft distbags and the boys get the black drawstring ones  i tried to hang them all but I prefer the look of standing covered bags!
> 
> All my bags stand to attention in their dustbags aside from my Falabella and LV beach bags. They are too floppy! And i throw all boxes away. Waste of space. I also loathe those sticky camelias!! Never keep those!!


What do you mean by "standing"? Any photo to show?


----------



## Luv iz Louis

LV Bags Lover said:


> Keeping bag inside a box isn't good because no ventilation. The leather needs to air it. Nowadays I try to make it a point to take out all my leather bags to air them once a week.



This is true, none of the bags should be stored in their boxes - if you do this in a high humidity climate it sure could cause some lovely mould to grow !!
The boxes are for transportation only, the dust bags designed for storage as they allow the leather to breathe.

I shall have to remember to get my bags out once a week for an airing too - great idea !!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

MapleLuxe said:


> All my bags stand to attention in their dustbags aside from my Falabella and LV beach bags. They are too floppy! And i throw all boxes away. Waste of space. I also loathe those sticky camelias!! Never keep those!!



I also prefer the bags in their dust bags and standing up. I do keep the boxes though but I only have one new from boutique bag so that is not hard - but I understand if you dont have much space or buy a lot of Chanel the boxes would be a problem.
I ADORE the Camellias and I am so disappointed I did not get one when I brought my WOC from the boutique in Brisbane 2 weeks ago


----------



## calflu

I am with you! I don't really care for the Camilla although they are nice to have but I don't know what to do with them. 

I keep the boxes in case I need to sell any but bags are kept in dust bags

But I store my boy bags like the white one in the middle. First pull the chains like that and fold the leather part to pull the metal portions into the flap. And I wrap the leather with white tissue paper that comes with the boys so the leather strap doesn't put weight on the top of the flap. Next wrap the boy flap with the felt comes with the boy to cover it up before putting it into dust bag. 

Some of them are in stand up positions and some of them are laid flat depending on the shelf space I have! 







MapleLuxe said:


> If i have the white baggy, chain in one side body in the other.. standing in the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> If its the black baggie, chain is tucked in or neatly placed to the back.. also standing in the closet!
> 
> 
> 
> I tied to reorganise so all my double flaps got the nice white soft distbags and the boys get the black drawstring ones  i tried to hang them all but I prefer the look of standing covered bags!
> 
> 
> 
> All my bags stand to attention in their dustbags aside from my Falabella and LV beach bags. They are too floppy! And i throw all boxes away. Waste of space. I also loathe those sticky camelias!! Never keep those!!


----------



## jh88

calflu said:


> I am with you! I don't really care for the Camilla although they are nice to have but I don't know what to do with them.
> 
> I keep the boxes in case I need to sell any but bags are kept in dust bags
> 
> But I store my boy bags like the white one in the middle. First pull the chains like that and fold the leather part to pull the metal portions into the flap. And I wrap the leather with white tissue paper that comes with the boys so the leather strap doesn't put weight on the top of the flap. Next wrap the boy flap with the felt comes with the boy to cover it up before putting it into dust bag.
> 
> Some of them are in stand up positions and some of them are laid flat depending on the shelf space I have!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724130


 
Thanks very much for your description. I do the same with the handle. But i dont wrap the leather with tissue paper...i might start doing that. Also the felt wrapping you say that came with the bag...what do you mean i didnt get any. I only got a really big black dustbag ...not as nice as the white dustbags for the classic flaps which looks so neat and tidy


----------



## OrchidLVE

I got a GST last October in beige claire. I have used her maybe 5 times and when i have been done with each use , i store here in the dust-bag and put her back in the box laying on her side. 

My question is , is it ok to store her in the box? With my LV monogram bags they say do not store in the box for long periods of times for several reasons, but i am wondering if the GST could be stored in the box since it is leather. 

I would appreciate your help with this!!


----------



## CLW

If you store it in the box, I would advise you to stuff the inside to prevent creasing as the bag will sag.  Also make sure that you tuck the chains inside or wrap them in tissue to prevent them from making impressions in the leather.

I know there is much discussion on this topic in the gst thread.  You can search that thread as well.

Congrats and welcome to the gst club!!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

I never store any of my bags in the boxes. I only store in the dust bags. Leather does need to breathe and that is what the dust bags are designed for, to help them breathe and also protect from the dust. The boxes are really only meant for transportation not permanent storage IMHO. But the GST will be fine if the handles are wrapped in tissue and placed inside the bag and the bag then stored in the dust bag.


----------



## MDNA

I don't stuff my GST.  I just lay it on its back.


----------



## Stacy31

I stuff mine with the tissue paper it came with and I store it on its back. You can also buy bag-a-vie pillows to store inside of the bag.  The petite size was recommended to me if the bag was new and the medium size if the bag was worn/stretched.


----------



## suzieq1

I store my GST in the dust bag upright.


----------



## jh88

MDNA said:


> I don't stuff my GST.  I just lay it on its back.



same


----------



## helenhandbag

Laying it flat and keeping it upright made the sag worse for me, so now I hang it up by its chains and that prevents it from sagging further. Other than that I don't add any tissue or wrap the dustbag around, then again I use it too often so I don't feel like going through this again and again.


----------



## KittyKat65

I use mine as my everyday bag, so have not stored it yet.  It is sagging, but it's a bag being used for its intended purpose, so it doesn't bother me at all.  If I were to switch it out, I would store it with the tissue paper in the dust bag.


----------



## Jenchun21

I am wondering how many people actually store their bags in the dust bag, with the chain wrapped, and all the cloths in, etc... I of course want to be careful with my bags and preserve them as much as possible.  But I don't want it to be overly time consuming and annoying either.

I know the "ideal" way I'm supposed to store them, but I feel like if I'm going to be using them and switching them around every day, it's a super hassle to put them away like that every single time.

Should I really be worried about the chains denting the quilts if I just leave the bag upright, with the chain pulled out normally and pulled behind the bag?  I'm really curious to hear people's thoughts on this, and see how everyone stores their bag, for people who use theirs on a regular basis.   I also like to be able to see my bags at a glance so I feel like if I put them all in their dust bags, I won't be able to see them...


----------



## Jenchun21

This is how I currently store mine. I use the dust bag to cushion the bottom and drape it over the top. I pull the straps out and wrap them in tissue and lay it a little behind the bag, but that is a little annoying to do every time and wondering if it's really necessary.

Please share how you store your bags for everyday


----------



## tutushopper

Truthfully?  Most times mine is hanging from a doorknob or sitting by me.  But how you store it is fine.


----------



## Jenchun21

Tutu, have you ever had a problem with denting from the chain straps?  That's my biggest concern.  Do you think it's necessary for me to wrap them in tissue?


----------



## LovEmAll

I definitely put mine in their dust bags and place them on the top shelf in my closet...these are pretty expensive items and I want to take care of them.  That said, I don't baby's bags....I just try to be careful.


----------



## KikiChanel

I have them on closet shelves (handles wrapped on the ones I do not use often), not in the dust bags though...I like to look at them lol


----------



## tutushopper

Jenchun21 said:


> Tutu, have you ever had a problem with denting from the chain straps?  That's my biggest concern.  Do you think it's necessary for me to wrap them in tissue?



Only once, and it was from how a Chanel boutique packaged a classic flap I purchased while traveling.  I used the steamer method to get them out.  I've not had any issues with chain indent from my storage of bags.


----------



## tramcaro

Tutu,

What is a steamer method?  I have my old patent chevron dented with the chain a while ago and still haven't figured out how to lift the dent!  Please help!


----------



## tutushopper

tramcaro said:


> Tutu,
> 
> What is a steamer method?  I have my old patent chevron dented with the chain a while ago and still haven't figured out how to lift the dent!  Please help!



A very wonderful SA shared this with me, about how they get out dents in the store.  Please use extreme caution doing this and never, ever iron your bag.

Use a professional clothing steamer, and cover your bag with a towel.  Get the steam close to your bag (NOT touching it), so that some of the heat gets to the bag.  Remove steamer and towel and rub out the dent with your fingers.  Repeat as needed (more often is better than one big mistake).  Err on the side of caution, as this is an expensive bag.  It really does work.  

Andddddddddddddddddddddd I just saw you mentioned patent leather.  I really don't know that this would work with patent; as that is a kind of "plastic" coating/veneer on top of the leather, I don't know that I would recommend this method for a patent bag.  If you decide to try it anyway, please be _*extremely*_ careful, and only get it a little warm to see how it works.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Jenchun21 said:


> This is how I currently store mine. I use the dust bag to cushion the bottom and drape it over the top. I pull the straps out and wrap them in tissue and lay it a little behind the bag, but that is a little annoying to do every time and wondering if it's really necessary.
> 
> Please share how you store your bags for everyday




I like your little set up/storage method. I leave my bags out similar to you. The only ones I really have in dust bags are the ones I haven't used in a very long time. I do tuck the chains into the bag if I haven't use them in a few weeks. And I tuck a white wash cloth or the felt they provide between the chain and top of quilted bag.


----------



## Jenchun21

That makes me feel better that not everyone keeps their bags in the dust bags all the time if they're being used.  I thought maybe I was being too careless with them.

I'm thinking of getting some pieces felt or soft cloth and lining the shelves with them, so they will  be sitting on something soft and I wont have to worry about them scuffing when I take them on/off the shelf.  

As for the indenting from the chains, I think Tutu is right.  It should be ok unless it's sitting for long periods of time without use.  So I'll probably loosen up on the the tissue wrapping


----------



## South Beach

Jenchun21 said:


> I am wondering how many people actually store their bags in the dust bag, with the chain wrapped, and all the cloths in, etc... I of course want to be careful with my bags and preserve them as much as possible.  But I don't want it to be overly time consuming and annoying either.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the "ideal" way I'm supposed to store them, but I feel like if I'm going to be using them and switching them around every day, it's a super hassle to put them away like that every single time.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I really be worried about the chains denting the quilts if I just leave the bag upright, with the chain pulled out normally and pulled behind the bag?  I'm really curious to hear people's thoughts on this, and see how everyone stores their bag, for people who use theirs on a regular basis.   I also like to be able to see my bags at a glance so I feel like if I put them all in their dust bags, I won't be able to see them...




This only works for me until I have a house full of guests... I have a spare room with a king size bed - I store the bags in their dust bags on their sides with the the chains out side on the king size bed. Now I recently read a great post idea here on TPF that I just implemented - I have a dedicated content  basket on the the "purse bed" ( lol!!!) that I use to keep my purse contents - (brilliant- not my idea though), so now I just grab what need for a WOC  day out of "the basket" and leave the other stuff nice and neat in the purse content basket . The miraculous benefit is now I know where all my lip sticks and other little makeup items are - yeah I used to leave them strewn in whatever bag I was transitioning to. Sorry such a long story!


----------



## dialv

South Beach said:


> This only works for me until I have a house full of guests... I have a spare room with a king size bed - I store the bags in their dust bags on their sides with the the chains out side on the king size bed. Now I recently read a great post idea here on TPF that I just implemented - I have a dedicated content  basket on the the "purse bed" ( lol!!!) that I use to keep my purse contents - (brilliant- not my idea though), so now I just grab what need for a WOC  day out of "the basket" and leave the other stuff nice and neat in the purse content basket . The miraculous benefit is now I know where all my lip sticks and other little makeup items are - yeah I used to leave them strewn in whatever bag I was transitioning to. Sorry such a long story!


Sounds like a great idea, what forum or thread was this. Sounds like a good read.


----------



## barbie444

I am nutcase, I store all my bags in the dustbag with all the flannels that they came with and I place back in their boxes.


----------



## calflu

I don't rotate my bags every day but I do rotate them weekly or at least monthly. 

After having seen and suffered from poor storage, I always wrap the straps up and put the felt sheet back when the bags are not in use and go back to dust bags. 

I have seen lamb skin jumbo straps causing dent on the inner flaps due to lack of felt sheet between the straps and the flap when the straps are pulled in. The bag was so beautiful outside but inside flap was a mess and I felt so sad for the bag. The bag was just one year old.

The bag that I have most scratches is my caviar reissue. The strap caused damaged to inner flap and inside of the top flap for poor storage at the store. I didn't notice that when I bought it and when I found out I was already thousand miles away!

For the amount I spent on the bags, I want them to last and stay in good conditions until I decide to be part with them.


----------



## catsinthebag

barbie444 said:


> I am nutcase, I store all my bags in the dustbag with all the flannels that they came with and I place back in their boxes.



Fellow nutcase here, I store mine the same way!  I will admit, though, that if a bag is in "current rotation," meaning it's one of the three or so bags I'm swapping around during any given week, I won't put the bag away if I'm switching bags but feel I may go right back to the one that's out. For example, I've been using my reissue camera bag, but I'll need a large tote tomorrow, so the camera bag will stay out on my desk at home, in case I switch right back into it as soon as I don't need the larger bag. Once I've used a bag a bunch for a couple of weeks, it will go back into "proper" storage!


----------



## melpaulned

I'm the same as some others here - I love looking at my bags
This is how they are stored now, previously they were just in my wardrobe in dustbags and i never bothered rotating them all


----------



## kat99

This is how I store my flaps - flat on their side, chains tucked in and usually stuffed ( I don't stuff my Boy though) -


----------



## Dal

My bags are stored in their cloth bags, except for the few that are on heavy rotation. They are sitting on the bed in the guest room.

I LOVE how MELPAULNED has their bags/shoes on display. I'm in the process of organizing my closet. Ideally, I would like to see all my bags. I'm thinking of photographing them & making an album & have them stored in tgeir cloth bags. I saw on a series last year of a character on the show, she had her bags in a glass case shelf. They were all beautifully displayed.


----------



## melpaulned

Thank u Dal.-you can actually get the shelves I have with glass doors too


----------



## JazzyMac

Jenchun21 said:


> This is how I currently store mine. I use the dust bag to cushion the bottom and drape it over the top. I pull the straps out and wrap them in tissue and lay it a little behind the bag, but that is a little annoying to do every time and wondering if it's really necessary.
> 
> Please share how you store your bags for everyday



I love this storage idea!  I keep my purses in their dust bags, and only keep my Chanels in the boxes because the boxes are small enough to get into while I'm rushing out the door.



South Beach said:


> This only works for me until I have a house full of guests... I have a spare room with a king size bed - I store the bags in their dust bags on their sides with the the chains out side on the king size bed. Now I recently read a great post idea here on TPF that I just implemented - I have a dedicated content  basket on the the "purse bed" ( lol!!!) that I use to keep my purse contents - (brilliant- not my idea though), so now I just grab what need for a WOC  day out of "the basket" and leave the other stuff nice and neat in the purse content basket . The miraculous benefit is now I know where all my lip sticks and other little makeup items are - yeah I used to leave them strewn in whatever bag I was transitioning to. Sorry such a long story!



I've been doing this for a very long time, even before I was into purses.  I would throw my mail and change all over the place.  Keys in one area, iPod in another area.  So I made a trip to BB&B for a wicker basket.  I've moved about five times since then, but I still use the baskets religiously to empty my bags and put them away.  Although, I'm looking at my kitchen table right now and I have three bags, fifty trillion SLGs, and a toiletry case.  Organized, but not really.


----------



## South Beach

melpaulned said:


> I'm the same as some others here - I love looking at my bags
> 
> This is how they are stored now, previously they were just in my wardrobe in dustbags and i never bothered rotating them all




I love your storage wall! If I had room I would definitely implement.
However my GST is still recovering from being stored up right for the first year - she's on her side now straps out.


----------



## South Beach

JazzyMac said:


> I love this storage idea!  I keep my purses in their dust bags, and only keep my Chanels in the boxes because the boxes are small enough to get into while I'm rushing out the door.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing this for a very long time, even before I was into purses.  I would throw my mail and change all over the place.  Keys in one area, iPod in another area.  So I made a trip to BB&B for a wicker basket.  I've moved about five times since then, but I still use the baskets religiously to empty my bags and put them away.  Although, I'm looking at my kitchen table right now and I have three bags, fifty trillion SLGs, and a toiletry case.  Organized, but not really.




Well there you go! Maybe it was your post I read ??? I think this basket deal is maybe the best thing I have run across since that guy on tv the other day showing how to slice a pepper in two steps! Lol!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

melpaulned said:


> I'm the same as some others here - I love looking at my bags
> 
> This is how they are stored now, previously they were just in my wardrobe in dustbags and i never bothered rotating them all




Hi, do you mind me asking where you got those cube storage shelves? I've even looking for one but haven't seen one in white and that's more than 9 cubes lol. Thanks!


----------



## ImogenFoxyLocks

Jenchun21 said:


> I am wondering how many people actually store their bags in the dust bag, with the chain wrapped, and all the cloths in, etc... I of course want to be careful with my bags and preserve them as much as possible.  But I don't want it to be overly time consuming and annoying either.
> 
> I know the "ideal" way I'm supposed to store them, but I feel like if I'm going to be using them and switching them around every day, it's a super hassle to put them away like that every single time.
> 
> Should I really be worried about the chains denting the quilts if I just leave the bag upright, with the chain pulled out normally and pulled behind the bag?  I'm really curious to hear people's thoughts on this, and see how everyone stores their bag, for people who use theirs on a regular basis.   I also like to be able to see my bags at a glance so I feel like if I put them all in their dust bags, I won't be able to see them...



I store my bags in a display cabinet in my closet room so I can look at them everyday   I don't wrap the chains but I make sure they are placed in way that doesn't cause denting. 

I think it's great that some people go to the effort of packaging their bags up each time, I'm sure it can only be a good thing BUT I want to see my bags, I couldn't bare having them hidden away & plus the effort would be too much for me :giggles: When I put on my outfit I then choose my bag, I couldn't be unpacking & packing them up every day. .

The only thing I would say about storing them in a cabinet (mine has doors so no dust gets in) is to make sure there is no direct sunlight streaming in from the windows onto the bags, mine are facing the opposite side of where the sun comes in - otherwise I'm sure it would fade them. 

I say keep them out - those bags are made to be seen & admired, not hidden. Don't stress about them too much otherwise it can take the fun out of owning them


----------



## Tuymiu

melpaulned said:


> I'm the same as some others here - I love looking at my bags
> 
> This is how they are stored now, previously they were just in my wardrobe in dustbags and i never bothered rotating them all




I love your display of bags.  I remodeled my closest and put shelves in it to display my bags.  I love looking at them.  Recently, I found some clear shoe boxes at the home goods store and bought some for my bags.  There are even air vents on both sides of the box.  I'll take pictures when I get home tonight.


----------



## Tuymiu

ImogenFoxyLocks said:


> I store my bags in a display cabinet in my closet room so I can look at them everyday   I don't wrap the chains but I make sure they are placed in way that doesn't cause denting.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's great that some people go to the effort of packaging their bags up each time, I'm sure it can only be a good thing BUT I want to see my bags, I couldn't bare having them hidden away & plus the effort would be too much for me :giggles: When I put on my outfit I then choose my bag, I couldn't be unpacking & packing them up every day. .
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I would say about storing them in a cabinet (mine has doors so no dust gets in) is to make sure there is no direct sunlight streaming in from the windows onto the bags, mine are facing the opposite side of where the sun comes in - otherwise I'm sure it would fade them.
> 
> 
> 
> I say keep them out - those bags are made to be seen & admired, not hidden. Don't stress about them too much otherwise it can take the fun out of owning them




I like how you store your bags.  I saw some videos on YouTube of glass cabinets for bags and shoes display.  I love them!   They're hard to find though.


----------



## Vaninnocent

barbie444 said:


> I am nutcase, I store all my bags in the dustbag with all the flannels that they came with and I place back in their boxes.


I do this, too.  I have a bureau for bags and they're all like organized and in boxes and stuff -- I don't baby my bags when I actually use them, but I do store them well.  

As an aside, I keep the authenticity cards/receipts//tags, etc. separate from the boxes -- that way, if everything was stolen (I was burglarized once before so I'm generally paranoid about this type of thing), I would have everything to prove that I used to have the bags 

I'M the nut. Lol.


----------



## Jenchun21

Great ideas ladies! It's interesting to see how everyone stores their bags.  I don't own a ton of bags, so everything I have is just on my two shelves, and I rotate through all of them on a regular basis.  I just bought a piece of flannel material yesterday and I'm going to line the shelves tonight so it will be soft and I won't have to worry about the shelves scratching the bags, but besides that I feel pretty good about just sitting them on the shelves since I'm constantly using all of them.


----------



## barbie444

I just keep my authenticity cards inside the bag but I like your idea to keep them separate. I baby my Chanel bags way too much, they are not my everyday bags I only wear them on vacation and weekends, but my everyday bag has been through the ringer.  My mother says that one of these days I'll start tying a bow on the boxes everytime I put my bags back.


Vaninnocent said:


> I do this, too.  I have a bureau for bags and they're all like organized and in boxes and stuff -- I don't baby my bags when I actually use them, but I do store them well.
> 
> As an aside, I keep the authenticity cards/receipts//tags, etc. separate from the boxes -- that way, if everything was stolen (I was burglarized once before so I'm generally paranoid about this type of thing), I would have everything to prove that I used to have the bags
> 
> I'M the nut. Lol.


----------



## Vaninnocent

Haha -- I love that -- tying a bow! But for real, when they are all nice and packaged, there is something really fun about getting a bag out.  It's ALMOST but not quite like opening them brand-new all over again! 



barbie444 said:


> I am nutcase, I store all my bags in the dustbag with all the flannels that they came with and I place back in their boxes.





barbie444 said:


> I just keep my authenticity cards inside the bag but I like your idea to keep them separate. I baby my Chanel bags way too much, they are not my everyday bags I only wear them on vacation and weekends, but my everyday bag has been through the ringer.  My mother says that one of these days I'll start tying a bow on the boxes everytime I put my bags back.


----------



## Tuymiu

tuymiu said:


> i love your display of bags.  I remodeled my closest and put shelves in it to display my bags.  I love looking at them.  Recently, i found some clear shoe boxes at the home goods store and bought some for my bags.  There are even air vents on both sides of the box.  I'll take pictures when i get home tonight.








Of course, I do not store the bags I use often in these boxes.


----------



## melpaulned

k5ml3k said:


> Hi, do you mind me asking where you got those cube storage shelves? I've even looking for one but haven't seen one in white and that's more than 9 cubes lol. Thanks!



Of course! They are just from Ikea
I think mine have been replaced by these (or they could be these LOL can't remember the name)
http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/40275870/


----------



## k5ml3k

melpaulned said:


> Of course! They are just from Ikea
> 
> I think mine have been replaced by these (or they could be these LOL can't remember the name)
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/40275870/




Oh great, thank you!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Vaninnocent said:


> I do this, too.  I have a bureau for bags and they're all like organized and in boxes and stuff -- I don't baby my bags when I actually use them, but I do store them well.
> 
> As an aside, *I keep the authenticity cards/receipts//tags, etc. separate from the boxes -- that way, if everything was stolen (I was burglarized once before so I'm generally paranoid about this type of thing), I would have everything to prove that I used to have the bags
> *
> I'M the nut. Lol.



I do the same thing, with the same thought -- if my bag was ever stolen, I'd have proof that it's mine!


----------



## melpaulned

k5ml3k said:


> Oh great, thank you!!



Warning though they were HEAVY! Take someone strong with you!


----------



## tutushopper

Vaninnocent said:


> I do this, too.  I have a bureau for bags and they're all like organized and in boxes and stuff -- I don't baby my bags when I actually use them, but I do store them well.
> 
> As an aside, I keep the authenticity cards/receipts//tags, etc. separate from the boxes -- that way, if everything was stolen (I was burglarized once before so I'm generally paranoid about this type of thing), I would have everything to prove that I used to have the bags
> 
> I'M the nut. Lol.



I'm the absent minded one.   It seems I misplace things (with a life full of boxes, it's understandable for the here and now), so I take photos when I buy things now.  If I get an e-receipt, I copy it and save it to a receipts folder.  If I get a paper receipt, I photograph it and save the photo to the same folder.  I also take a photo of the bag with the authenticity card to prove I own the bag (I've tried also with the sticker but it's just too hard to get to in a M/L, so I figure the receipt, bag and card are good enough).  That way, someone has to steal my computer and backup hard drive as well, and the kinds of thieves who take bags don't necessarily take hard drives (I hope anyway).  That way they are also quickly available to send in an email attachment to my insurance company should anything happen.  I should send them to myself, too, so they are in "the cloud," only that's not such a secure place these days...hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

tutushopper said:


> I'm the absent minded one.   It seems I misplace things (with a life full of boxes, it's understandable for the here and now), so I take photos when I buy things now.  If I get an e-receipt, I copy it and save it to a receipts folder.  If I get a paper receipt, I photograph it and save the photo to the same folder.  I also take a photo of the bag with the authenticity card to prove I own the bag (I've tried also with the sticker but it's just too hard to get to in a M/L, so I figure the receipt, bag and card are good enough).  That way, someone has to steal my computer and backup hard drive as well, and the kinds of thieves who take bags don't necessarily take hard drives (I hope anyway).  That way they are also quickly available to send in an email attachment to my insurance company should anything happen.  I should send them to myself, too, so they are in "the cloud," only that's not such a secure place these days...hmmmmmmm.



I do this too. I scan all my receipts, warranty cards, authenticity cards and keep them on a hard-drive and also my PC. I include photos of the item including the serial number if I can get to it.  I also photocopy the receipts as in time they can fade. I am very conscious of keeping accurate records.


----------



## jh88

Im pretty careful with  my bags - i dont have lovely shelving like you ladies. Instead its just the one big shelf ontop of the wardrobe. So i have to store the bags properly. For my classic flaps i tuck the chain in and use the felt wrapping on the flap provided. And then dust bag and box. For my Jumbo i have to wrap the chain left exposed on the top of the bag to stop it from denting the leather. Its caviar - but the jumbo chain is so heavy so i do it as a precaution. I dont do it for my M/L. I have to say package my GST and boy with less care. The boy is just on the side in a dustbag ready for use. and i put the GST in the dust bag and lay it flat...When i move somewhere bigger i will look to get some proper shelving in....loving the diplay boxes and the bag bed idea. heheheeh


----------



## Adiva

I take mine out of its box, place the strap inside the bag, wrap a piece of cloth where the chain touches the skin, put in a closet away from sunlight, put a silica gel (anti-humidity) package inside the cabinet, change it once every 2-3months. For all the hassles of storing my Chanel bags and others for many years, I do not know the right way of storing my first Boy. I just leave my Boy on a dressing table... 
Any thoughs on best way of storing Boy?


----------



## OCMomof3

I store all of my bags (Chanel and non-Chanel) in their dust bags, lying on their sides.  I put clean, rolled towels inside to maintain shape.  For my YSL and Chanel bags with chains, I pull the chain inside the bag and wrap a small towel around it.  Don't want the denting!

I used to display my bags on the shelves, out of their dust bags.  To be really honest, I stopped doing this because I have a cleaning lady and don't really want all of my nice bags "out there".  Not even for theft reasons -- it just makes me feel like I'm being showy.


----------



## Urbania Doll

Hi!

Just wondering how you guys store your Chanel bags. Currently I am keeping my (mostly caviar) bags in the dustbag and then in the box. Is that okay? Do you I need to give them air? Or put in those silica packets? Should I take them out of the box? I don't live in a humid climate or anything. TIA!


----------



## tutushopper

Urbania Doll said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just wondering how you guys store your Chanel bags. Currently I am keeping my (mostly caviar) bags in the dustbag and then in the box. Is that okay? Do you I need to give them air? Or put in those silica packets? Should I take them out of the box? I don't live in a humid climate or anything. TIA!



This thread might help you as it's all about storing bags:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html


----------



## Urbania Doll

Thanks!


----------



## Chanbal

Here is my contribution to the storage thread. This is how I store the bags that I use more often. This system allows me to easily change bags without wasting much time. 
1) I use one pillow inside each bag (see picture, no more paper clutter) 
2) I store the bag with the chains outside (see picture, I prefer these storage bags to the ones from Chanel)

I still have the purses that I don't use very often inside the Chanel dust bags, but I am considering to replace those as well.


----------



## kittymoomoo

Chanbal said:


> Here is my contribution to the storage thread. This is how I store the bags that I use more often. This system allows me to easily change bags without wasting much time.
> 1) I use one pillow inside each bag (see picture, no more paper clutter)
> 2) I store the bag with the chains outside (see picture, I prefer these storage bags to the ones from Chanel)
> 
> I still have the purses that I don't use very often inside the Chanel dust bags, but I am considering to replace those as well.



Wonderful idea, may I ask where you found the pillows, and storage bags?


----------



## kanii

Tuymiu said:


> View attachment 2747015
> View attachment 2747017
> 
> 
> Of course, I do not store the bags I use often in these boxes.


Omg I love this idea!! I didn't even know clear shoe boxes existed!!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Chanbal said:


> Here is my contribution to the storage thread. This is how I store the bags that I use more often. This system allows me to easily change bags without wasting much time.
> 1) I use one pillow inside each bag (see picture, no more paper clutter)
> 2) I store the bag with the chains outside (see picture, I prefer these storage bags to the ones from Chanel)
> 
> I still have the purses that I don't use very often inside the Chanel dust bags, but I am considering to replace those as well.


These pillows are from bag-a-vie? If so, are they easy to use? The problem is I worry the pillow stuffing will make the bag to expand more if I use it to stuff my bag.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

I don't really like the Chanel dust bags because the dust bag opening is at the side. I prefer dust bag opening at the top. Example LV dust bag.


----------



## Tuymiu

kanii said:


> Omg I love this idea!! I didn't even know clear shoe boxes existed!!




They should still have them at the Home Goods stores.  I love that there are holes on both sides of the box.


----------



## Chanbal

kittymoomoo said:


> Wonderful idea, may I ask where you found the pillows, and storage bags?



Of course, the pillows and bags are from bag-a-vie and they sell on ebay as well. Please make sure you order the right size, the mini pillow is good for classic M/L and 226, the petite pillow is perfect for Jumbo and 227, etc. I started by ordering only pillows, but one day I decided to include a couple of dust bags on my order, and now I order both products from them. They are well made and I highly recommend their products. 





LV Bags Lover said:


> These pillows are from bag-a-vie? If so, are they easy to use? The problem is I worry the pillow stuffing will make the bag to expand more if I use it to stuff my bag.



Unless you buy the wrong size, the pillows will not expand the size of your bags. I have them inside my M/Ls, jumbos, and reissues and they fit perfectly. Unfortunately, they don't carry pillows for minis and for some other size bags. I'm planning to try some of their bigger pillows on my totes. You should give them a try, I think you will not regret. I was also a little reluctant at the beginning...


----------



## kittymoomoo

Chanbal said:


> Of course, the pillows and bags are from bag-a-vie and they sell on ebay as well. Please make sure you order the right size, the mini pillow is good for classic M/L and 226, the petite pillow is perfect for Jumbo and 227, etc. I started by ordering only pillows, but one day I decided to include a couple of dust bags on my order, and now I order both products from them. They are well made and I highly recommend their products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you buy the wrong size, the pillows will not expand the size of your bags. I have them inside my M/Ls, jumbos, and reissues and they fit perfectly. Unfortunately, they don't carry pillows for minis and for some other size bags. I'm planning to try some of their bigger pillows on my totes. You should give them a try, I think you will not regret. I was also a little reluctant at the beginning...



Great!!  Thank so much. I'll order these for sure.


----------



## Chanelhappyhunt

Chanbal said:


> Here is my contribution to the storage thread. This is how I store the bags that I use more often. This system allows me to easily change bags without wasting much time.
> 1) I use one pillow inside each bag (see picture, no more paper clutter)
> 2) I store the bag with the chains outside (see picture, I prefer these storage bags to the ones from Chanel)
> 
> I still have the purses that I don't use very often inside the Chanel dust bags, but I am considering to replace those as well.


these colorful pillows so cute.  May I ask what the name of those and where can I order them? Thank you


----------



## Mulberrygal

Does anyone know when you can get the Bag a vie pillows in the Uk?


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Chanbal said:


> Of course, the pillows and bags are from bag-a-vie and they sell on ebay as well. Please make sure you order the right size, the mini pillow is good for classic M/L and 226, the petite pillow is perfect for Jumbo and 227, etc. I started by ordering only pillows, but one day I decided to include a couple of dust bags on my order, and now I order both products from them. They are well made and I highly recommend their products.
> 
> Unless you buy the wrong size, the pillows will not expand the size of your bags. I have them inside my M/Ls, jumbos, and reissues and they fit perfectly. Unfortunately, they don't carry pillows for minis and for some other size bags. I'm planning to try some of their bigger pillows on my totes. You should give them a try, I think you will not regret. I was also a little reluctant at the beginning...


From your photo, it seem like the mini pillow (the smallest) can fit into the Chanel mini.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Do you have Chanel mini? Could you please take a photo of the mini pillow and the Chanel mini beside by beside? I would like to compare the sizes. Thanks.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Chanelhappyhunt said:


> these colorful pillows so cute.  May I ask what the name of those and where can I order them? Thank you





Mulberrygal said:


> Does anyone know when you can get the Bag a vie pillows in the Uk?



 You can order from bag-a-vie website. http://www.bagavie.com/


----------



## Luv iz Louis

LV Bags Lover said:


> You can order from bag-a-vie website. http://www.bagavie.com/


 
You can order from them - I keep looking at them but then have not quite gone through with it as shipping price is horrendous to Australia, so you need to buy a few to justify the shipping cost.

I would need to spend $200 on pillows to justify the shipping cost but I do intend too, but then something else crops up that I have to spend the $200 on !! haha.

They look great though & I hope to get some down the track.

I also thought of the idea of buying bassinet baby pillows for my GST I am saving up for - but they are harder than "golden hens teeth" to find - I think they are banned in Australia due to SIDs. But I think they would have worked a treat for the larger bags too (if you can get them).


----------



## Alibaba2014

Chanbal said:


> Here is my contribution to the storage thread. This is how I store the bags that I use more often. This system allows me to easily change bags without wasting much time.
> 
> 1) I use one pillow inside each bag (see picture, no more paper clutter)
> 
> 2) I store the bag with the chains outside (see picture, I prefer these storage bags to the ones from Chanel)
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the purses that I don't use very often inside the Chanel dust bags, but I am considering to replace those as well.




Hi Chanbal. Is there a pillow for the GST?


----------



## Luv iz Louis

There is one for a GST - just go to their website, you have to buy two pillows one for each side. They also have a You Tube Channel you can see them.


----------



## Chanbal

LV Bags Lover said:


> From your photo, it seem like the mini pillow (the smallest) can fit into the Chanel mini.


The smallest pillow is the 'mini' and it is the perfect size for the classic M/L and the reissue 226. I wouldn't use it inside a Chanel mini as it can stretch the leather.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Luv iz Louis said:


> You can order from them - I keep looking at them but then have not quite gone through with it as shipping price is horrendous to Australia, so you need to buy a few to justify the shipping cost.
> 
> I would need to spend $200 on pillows to justify the shipping cost but I do intend too, but then something else crops up that I have to spend the $200 on !! haha.
> 
> They look great though & I hope to get some down the track.
> 
> I also thought of the idea of buying bassinet baby pillows for my GST I am saving up for - but they are harder than "golden hens teeth" to find - I think they are banned in Australia due to SIDs. But I think they would have worked a treat for the larger bags too (if you can get them).



If I were to buy and I will get the set of 4 pack at $109. I am still coming to term with the pricey price tag. Haha.


----------



## Chanbal

Chanelhappyhunt said:


> these colorful pillows so cute.  May I ask what the name of those and where can I order them? Thank you


You can order the pillows from 'bag-a-vie' or from ebay, whichever is more convenient for you.


----------



## Chanbal

Alibaba2014 said:


> Hi Chanbal. Is there a pillow for the GST?


I believe the medium pillow will fit the GST, but I didn't order any pillows for my totes yet.


----------



## Nikki_

Chanbal said:


> You can order the pillows from 'bag-a-vie' or from ebay, whichever is more convenient for you.



I purchased these for my handbags a while back and they're great!


----------



## Chanbal

Luv iz Louis said:


> You can order from them - I keep looking at them but then have not quite gone through with it as shipping price is horrendous to Australia, so you need to buy a few to justify the shipping cost.
> 
> I would need to spend $200 on pillows to justify the shipping cost but I do intend too, but then something else crops up that I have to spend the $200 on !! haha.
> 
> They look great though & I hope to get some down the track.
> 
> I also thought of the idea of buying bassinet baby pillows for my GST I am saving up for - but they are harder than "golden hens teeth" to find - I think they are banned in Australia due to SIDs. But I think they would have worked a treat for the larger bags too (if you can get them).



It is not difficult to put together $200 of pillows and dust bags.


----------



## Chanbal

Nikki_ said:


> I purchased these for my handbags a while back and they're great!


Hi Nikki,
It's great seeing you on this side. These pillows are almost as good as the other items we have been planning to buy.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

The bag-a-vie website mentioned the pillows come with moisture-absorbing products?


----------



## Chanbal

LV Bags Lover said:


> If I were to buy and I will get the set of 4 pack at $109. I am still coming to term with the pricey price tag. Haha.


I don't particularly like their price tag, but I don't regret to have purchased them. I was tired of having my room cluttered with the papers I used inside the bags.


----------



## Nikki_

Chanbal said:


> Hi Nikki,
> It's great seeing you on this side. These pillows are almost as good as the other items we have been planning to buy.



It's nice running into you over here, too! 
These pillows rock! 
We won't talk about our other shopping adventures here.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Chanbal said:


> It is not difficult to put together $200 of pillows and dust bags.


 
No, I can put an order together for that amount - but it is the paying for it & having a spare $200 to spend !!!!


----------



## Chanbal

Luv iz Louis said:


> No, I can put an order together for that amount - but it is the paying for it & having a spare $200 to spend !!!!


Shipping fees to Australia are probably costly, which doesn't help.


----------



## dooneybaby

Or if you sew, as I do, you can just purchase silk or satin fabric and customize any size. The same 4 pillows would be a fraction of the cost!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

dooneybaby said:


> Or if you sew, as I do, you can just purchase silk or satin fabric and customize any size. The same 4 pillows would be a fraction of the cost!



yes this has crossed my mind too


----------



## kinbix

I prefer it in the box


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kinbix said:


> I prefer it in the box



Boxes are no good for bags.


----------



## Mulberrygal

LV Bags Lover said:


> You can order from bag-a-vie website. http://www.bagavie.com/



Where are they based though? I don't want to get stung for duty and the price doubled.  I was hoping to find a UK based company.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Mulberrygal said:


> Where are they based though? I don't want to get stung for duty and the price doubled.  I was hoping to find a UK based company.



You may check out their website.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

After reading this thread and I have re - arranged my bags in the wardrobe.


----------



## Sunshine888

Hi I was wondering how you lovely ladies store your boy bags.  I keep my jumbo in its box but the shoulder strap with the long leather piece on the boy keeps me from storing it the same way as a jumbo...I have an old medium boy in lamb so I am concerned about the chain touching the leather and also about not deforming the leather on the strap...also my dust bag on the boy seems a lot tighter than my other dust bags...thanks for any tips or advice &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Brandlover2000

I try to store my boy the way it is standing. I placed the black felt around the bag then I place metal chain on one side & the leather part on the other side. This way the metal chain won't press or be too hard on body of bag as body has been protected by felt.
Another way I do, I wrap the metal part with wrapping papers then place this metal part inside bag. Inside is lining so we don't have to worry. But I covered above with paper too so it's won't be hard on flap. The leather part of strap I can just leave it outside


----------



## Sunshine888

Thank you I will try both ways &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Tiny09

i really don't like the dustbags that come with boy bags. they feel so rough and the colour is black. most of the boy bags i got are in light colour so i am really worried about colour transfer from the black dustbags. i end up placing my boys in old coach dustbags which are white and silky smooth.


----------



## brunchatchanels

Here's how I store mine to avoid the chain mark on lambskin. I use it often, so putting it in a dust bag is a chore. But if I know I'll be on a trip or something, then I keep mine safe in its dustbag.

Chain mark can be fixed if you find it early on though.


----------



## QueenF

That picture is very helpful brunch. For the girls who store their boys in dust bags, would anyone have a picture available for that?


----------



## Cuteandcouture

brunchatchanels said:


> Here's how I store mine to avoid the chain mark on lambskin. I use it often, so putting it in a dust bag is a chore. But if I know I'll be on a trip or something, then I keep mine safe in its dustbag.
> 
> 
> 
> Chain mark can be fixed if you find it early on though.




I leave mines out like this and do that same w chain so it does not touch leather....


----------



## Yisi

After diligently reading the entire thread, I finally can contribute a little by summarizing the pros and cons of several storage methods. 

There is a debate between storing the bag upright or laying flat on its back. Storing it upright with the handles wrapped with a tissue/fabric and kept it on the top of the bag will caused the bag to eventually sag at the bottom due to the gravity on top (applies to both Cavier and lambskin). 

Yes, you would say then keep it inside the bag then. But the sales associate who served me also advised me not to keep the handle inside the bag, since the interior of the classic flap is also made of leather. Whether you wrapped it with tissue/clothes/fabric, the sides where you slot the chain in will cause dent on the sides. I have experienced taking care and baby leather goods for years, I do understand how leather can easily get dented. I am pretty OCD, my bags must be in pristine condition even they are kept for years. A slight dent on the leather and that's it.

And this is particularly true as I did read up a lot online regarding the storage, most people would wrapped the straps and kept it outside and on top of the bag. The SA told me to kept the chain as the way she do it after I open up the box. But the con is the gravity will be much more denser on the top of the flap comparing to the bottom, causing the bottom to lose its shape. Try wrapping up the chain and kept it outside on top of the flap, when you try to take the whole bag, you can definitely feel the weight coming from the top and the bottom barely have any support for the heavy weight on top. I felt that the bag kept toppled to the front because of the heavy weight of the chain on top. Well, for me, chain should definitely be kept on top. I wrapped with the tissue that came with the bag, the one will Chanel words printed all over. Then I placed a thin sponge in between the tissue and wrapped the chain, this way there is a barrier or cushion between the chain and the bag. One tip, use the back of the Chanel tissue instead of the front, this is to prevent the wording from coming off the paper and staining the bag. I am not sure if this could happen but I am OCD about it, I will do everything I can to protect my bag. Hahaha! :x

The latter storage method of laying the bag on its back will caused the quilts to flatten or deflate over time (this is particularly true for lambskin). 
So far I only found just a few cases (two or three) of Cavier flatten due to laying it on its back. The assistant manager of Chanel reckon Cavier quilts would flatten so easily. I understand the the chances of Cavier leather being sag or quilts flatten is low but it did happens to some people. I have seen photos of their bag creasing/sagging on the bottom, rather than safe than sorry.

There seems to be no perfect solution for the storage based on what I have researched so far.
Yes there is, if you have extra closet or walk in closet, hang the flap on its chain with the bottom slightly touching the base of your closet. I would suggest getting a cushiony foam or sponge for placing your flap on its base. This method is best for lambskin flap storage.

Speaking of foam/pillow/cushion, I personally agree that storing on its back is a better alternative, but what I have done so far is lying the flap on its back with some kind of sponge or foam, so it is not resting on flat and hard surface directly. Look at how your flap came in the box, notice that the black paper is folded like a flight of stairs? This acts like a cushioning so that the bag is not laying entirely on its back on flat hard surface. For you girls in Singapore, go Spotlight and get this foam filling for cushion, about an inch or more in depth, it works perfectly. 

You know, after I got my Chanel flap, I swear that this baby is the hardest bag to store. It takes quite a bit of "science" or "physics" for me to finally understand how the bag can be stored perfectly. The key is dealing with gravity.

Well, the assistant manager and my sister both said the same thing that the quilts wouldn't get flatten since there should be nothing on the top of the flap to create that "pressure" to cause the deflation of the quilts. The assistant manger also swear by the quality of Chanel Cavier leather, though she understand all the above mentioned will probably happen to lambskin flap, which is unavoidable.

So for me, chain wrapped and kept outside on top of the flap. Cushioning between chain and bag. Bag stuffed with tissue but I make sure to fold the tissue in a way that all sides are smooth. This is to prevent paper creasing marks on the Lester after long term storage. But I am getting a stuffer for my flap, so meanwhile tissue is a great alternative for now. Next, lay flat on its back with sponge like material or cushioning foam so it is not laying on flat hard surface. With the cushioning, the quilts will not be flatten. Just like I mentioned, think in a scientific way and you will understand why.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Yisi said:


> After diligently reading the entire thread, I finally can contribute a little by summarizing the pros and cons of several storage methods.
> 
> There is a debate between storing the bag upright or laying flat on its back. Storing it upright with the handles wrapped with a tissue/fabric and kept it on the top of the bag will caused the bag to eventually sag at the bottom due to the gravity on top (applies to both Cavier and lambskin).
> 
> Yes, you would say then keep it inside the bag then. But the sales associate who served me also advised me not to keep the handle inside the bag, since the interior of the classic flap is also made of leather. Whether you wrapped it with tissue/clothes/fabric, the sides where you slot the chain in will cause dent on the sides. I have experienced taking care and baby leather goods for years, I do understand how leather can easily get dented. I am pretty OCD, my bags must be in pristine condition even they are kept for years. A slight dent on the leather and that's it.
> 
> And this is particularly true as I did read up a lot online regarding the storage, most people would wrapped the straps and kept it outside and on top of the bag. The SA told me to kept the chain as the way she do it after I open up the box. But the con is the gravity will be much more denser on the top of the flap comparing to the bottom, causing the bottom to lose its shape. Try wrapping up the chain and kept it outside on top of the flap, when you try to take the whole bag, you can definitely feel the weight coming from the top and the bottom barely have any support for the heavy weight on top. I felt that the bag kept toppled to the front because of the heavy weight of the chain on top. Well, for me, chain should definitely be kept on top. I wrapped with the tissue that came with the bag, the one will Chanel words printed all over. Then I placed a thin sponge in between the tissue and wrapped the chain, this way there is a barrier or cushion between the chain and the bag. One tip, use the back of the Chanel tissue instead of the front, this is to prevent the wording from coming off the paper and staining the bag. I am not sure if this could happen but I am OCD about it, I will do everything I can to protect my bag. Hahaha! :x
> 
> The latter storage method of laying the bag on its back will caused the quilts to flatten or deflate over time (this is particularly true for lambskin).
> So far I only found just a few cases (two or three) of Cavier flatten due to laying it on its back. The assistant manager of Chanel reckon Cavier quilts would flatten so easily. I understand the the chances of Cavier leather being sag or quilts flatten is low but it did happens to some people. I have seen photos of their bag creasing/sagging on the bottom, rather than safe than sorry.
> 
> There seems to be no perfect solution for the storage based on what I have researched so far.
> Yes there is, if you have extra closet or walk in closet, hang the flap on its chain with the bottom slightly touching the base of your closet. I would suggest getting a cushiony foam or sponge for placing your flap on its base. This method is best for lambskin flap storage.
> 
> Speaking of foam/pillow/cushion, I personally agree that storing on its back is a better alternative, but what I have done so far is lying the flap on its back with some kind of sponge or foam, so it is not resting on flat and hard surface directly. Look at how your flap came in the box, notice that the black paper is folded like a flight of stairs? This acts like a cushioning so that the bag is not laying entirely on its back on flat hard surface. For you girls in Singapore, go Spotlight and get this foam filling for cushion, about an inch or more in depth, it works perfectly.
> 
> You know, after I got my Chanel flap, I swear that this baby is the hardest bag to store. It takes quite a bit of "science" or "physics" for me to finally understand how the bag can be stored perfectly. The key is dealing with gravity.
> 
> Well, the assistant manager and my sister both said the same thing that the quilts wouldn't get flatten since there should be nothing on the top of the flap to create that "pressure" to cause the deflation of the quilts. The assistant manger also swear by the quality of Chanel Cavier leather, though she understand all the above mentioned will probably happen to lambskin flap, which is unavoidable.
> 
> So for me, chain wrapped and kept outside on top of the flap. Cushioning between chain and bag. Bag stuffed with tissue but I make sure to fold the tissue in a way that all sides are smooth. This is to prevent paper creasing marks on the Lester after long term storage. But I am getting a stuffer for my flap, so meanwhile tissue is a great alternative for now. Next, lay flat on its back with sponge like material or cushioning foam so it is not laying on flat hard surface. With the cushioning, the quilts will not be flatten. Just like I mentioned, think in a scientific way and you will understand why.
> 
> Hope it helps!



Any chance of a photo at all? would be great


----------



## Yisi

Luv iz Louis said:


> Any chance of a photo at all? would be great



Hihi! 

So sorry, I will be away during the weekends for a short vacation.

But I will definitely take some photos of my storage method and share them here as soon as possible! *pinkie promise*


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Yisi said:


> Hihi!
> 
> So sorry, I will be away during the weekends for a short vacation.
> 
> But I will definitely take some photos of my storage method and share them here as soon as possible! *pinkie promise*



Cool look forward to it.


----------



## Yisi

Luv iz Louis said:


> Cool look forward to it.




My apologies! I am pretty busy with my work, couldn't find a time to capture the photos. Please bear with me, so sorry ya!


----------



## jenmill

chiaoapple said:


> How do you store your lovely flaps to avoid the dreaded chain imprint?
> First I tuck the chain into the bag (but its hard to keep it from slipping out and some of it will always be hanging). I think I should wrap the exposed chain in tissue or cloth is this what you girls do?
> Also, is it better to have the bags stored standing up or lying down?
> Ever since I saw a bag on sale on ebay that had the chain imprint, and after I found that one of my old Coach totes had the horrifying handle prints (sooo silly of me to not tuck the handles in!), Ive been obsessed with this problem!


I have a GST which I store laying flat.  I'm trying to prolong the bag sag that's already started to happen.  I leave the handles lying outside of the bag and if I'm not using it, I have a giant dust bag (not Chanel) that I put it between.


----------



## remainsilly

The 2.55 reissue 227 hangs by its chain, from a coat rack.
I enjoy seeing this bag, even when not wearing for day, & refuse to box/dustbag it.


----------



## MASEML

Mulberrygal said:


> Where are they based though? I don't want to get stung for duty and the price doubled.  I was hoping to find a UK based company.



They are in nj. I've bought a few pillows from them for my bags. Still hoping they make sizes for my mini. 

An alternative is to just buy a normal pillow (on Amazon) in the size you are looking for, you'll save 1/2 the cost, and will function the same. Bagavie pillows have a satin cover (probably polyester), very pretty but also expensive if you end up buying pillows for each bag.


----------



## Mulberrygal

remainsilly said:


> The 2.55 reissue 227 hangs by its chain, from a coat rack.
> I enjoy seeing this bag, even when not wearing for day, & refuse to box/dustbag it.



Best not too leave them stored hanging on the chain for too long. It pulls the top of the flap into a pointed shape rather than round.  I know you gave a beautiful new one


----------



## remainsilly

Mulberrygal said:


> Best not too leave them stored hanging on the chain for too long. It pulls the top of the flap into a pointed shape rather than round.  I know you gave a beautiful new one



Reluctantly agreed--I noticed some pointy stuff starting.
My announcement of, "I'll build a wall display shelf for it, then!" was given the hairy eyeball by others in household.
May have to use dustbag.
Thanks


----------



## Newchanel

I 'hang' them on their chains in my closet - so basically I put a ribbon (usually the one that comes with the chanel box) through the chains and then tie the ribbon to the bar on my closet.

I like storing it this way cos then I don't worry about the quilts becoming flat.

I wonder if the chains will get overstretched though.

How do you store your flaps?


----------



## Newchanel

Hi all - any one..?


----------



## honeybunch

Standing up, stuffed, in their dust bags with the chain inside the bag.


----------



## Lynntqy

bag in the dustbag, chain stored at another compartment of the dustbag, covered the dustbag with the chain infront of the bag, and place it in the box, store it upright in my wardrobe =)


----------



## pinky7

Bubble wrap around the chains, stuffed, and Into the dust bag they go!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Newchanel said:


> I 'hang' them on their chains in my closet - so basically I put a ribbon (usually the one that comes with the chanel box) through the chains and then tie the ribbon to the bar on my closet.
> 
> I like storing it this way cos then I don't worry about the quilts becoming flat.
> 
> I wonder if the chains will get overstretched though.
> 
> How do you store your flaps?




I'd be wary of storing them like this. It makes sense as the chain will never mark the leather but it pulls the leather out of shape. I purchased a pre loved that had been hung by the strap and the leather has become quite pointed on the top of the flap not rounded as the shape should be. Luckily it was calf leather and with a bit of TLC  it has improved. I think lambskin would have wrinkled when coached back into shape. The bag was less than 2 years old 

I've now made my own felt dustbags were I can drop the chain down the front & back easily to store. 

If you have the white Mademoiselle Chanel dustbag they do have the flap at the front for this.


----------



## Lynntqy

Mulberrygal said:


> I'd be wary of storing them like this. It makes sense as the chain will never mark the leather but it pulls the leather out of shape. I purchased a pre loved that had been hung by the strap and the leather has become quite pointed on the top of the flap not rounded as the shape should be. Luckily it was calf leather and with a bit of TLC  it has improved. I think lambskin would have wrinkled when coached back into shape. The bag was less than 2 years old
> 
> I've now made my own felt dustbags were I can drop the chain down the front & back easily to store.
> 
> If you have the white Mademoiselle Chanel dustbag they do have the flap at the front for this.



Agree. I have the white dustbag as well and the SA taught me to store the chain into the felt bag and just place it front of the bag.


----------



## Newchanel

Lynntqy said:


> Agree. I have the white dustbag as well and the SA taught me to store the chain into the felt bag and just place it front of the bag.




Good points and I'm going to change the way I store them. Thanks u!


----------



## YazlindaYazid

Lynntqy said:


> Agree. I have the white dustbag as well and the SA taught me to store the chain into the felt bag and just place it front of the bag.




Do you mind to post a picture of how it is done?


----------



## Lynntqy

YazlindaYazid said:


> Do you mind to post a picture of how it is done?


 
Here it is =)


Step 1:
I use the black felt to protect the inner flap as there is zip on the outer flap, taught by SA. 







Step 2:
I put the chain into the upper part of the white dustbag nicely, carefully not to fold the chain.










Step 3:
Carefully put the top part of white dustbag onto the lower part of the white dustbag, place it in box and store the box upright.


----------



## YazlindaYazid

Lynntqy....Thank you soo much for the pictures tutorial. Appreciate the help! 
So can I still do it this way but not have to put it in the box?


----------



## resrobin15

YazlindaYazid said:


> Lynntqy....Thank you soo much for picture tutorial. Appreciate the help!
> So can I still do it this way but not have to put it in the box?



the ones i use most are done this way....in the dust bag and standing up on the shelf... the less used ones are stored back in the box the way they came....takes a while to change bags though!


----------



## Lynntqy

YazlindaYazid said:


> Lynntqy....Thank you soo much for the pictures tutorial. Appreciate the help!
> So can I still do it this way but not have to put it in the box?



I believe it can be done, just be sure not to place any stuff ontop of the bag if you are not storing in the box =)


----------



## shiaseoul

For my Jumbos:
i put back all the tissue paper into the bag as stuffing so it helps retain its shape, the protective felt sheet that separates the flap from the face of the bag, i pull the chain into the mouth of the bag, then place the bag inside its box and cover the bag with non-acidic tissue paper, and put the cover bag on top of it or below it, depending on how much coverage it has at the base of the box. then i cover the box and place it upright (not lying flat) in the upper shelf of my closet. 

For my Mediums:
same as above, with the exception that i put the chain strap inside the silk bag that came with my Medium flap. 

I was reading previous posts that the bags shouldn't stay in their boxes. I checked back my bags from 2011, 2012 purchase and they smell fine... but i'll take them out more often to air them... i just feel like they are more protected inside the box! they stay in much better condition that way than my Louis Vuitton Empreinte bag that I store only in the felt cover bag...

I was thinking of getting a small glass-door cabinet to keep in the corner of my bedroom, where i can put my handbags in without fear they will get crushed by other items, and yet still have air to breathe.


----------



## Lynntqy

shiaseoul said:


> For my Jumbos:
> i put back all the tissue paper into the bag as stuffing so it helps retain its shape, the protective felt sheet that separates the flap from the face of the bag, i pull the chain into the mouth of the bag, then place the bag inside its box and cover the bag with non-acidic tissue paper, and put the cover bag on top of it or below it, depending on how much coverage it has at the base of the box. then i cover the box and place it upright (not lying flat) in the upper shelf of my closet.
> 
> For my Mediums:
> same as above, with the exception that i put the chain strap inside the silk bag that came with my Medium flap.
> 
> I was reading previous posts that the bags shouldn't stay in their boxes. I checked back my bags from 2011, 2012 purchase and they smell fine... but i'll take them out more often to air them... i just feel like they are more protected inside the box! they stay in much better condition that way than my Louis Vuitton Empreinte bag that I store only in the felt cover bag...
> 
> I was thinking of getting a small glass-door cabinet to keep in the corner of my bedroom, where i can put my handbags in without fear they will get crushed by other items, and yet still have air to breathe.


 
Hi dear, you mean not to keep it in the box fearing that the bag might lose the leather smell?


----------



## shiaseoul

hi lynntqy -- i read in previous posts to this thread that we shouldn't keep our bags in their original boxes because the leather is not able to breathe and so in a couple of years the leather will get moldy.

hope this isn't really so!


----------



## Lynntqy

shiaseoul said:


> hi lynntqy -- i read in previous posts to this thread that we shouldn't keep our bags in their original boxes because the leather is not able to breathe and so in a couple of years the leather will get moldy.
> 
> hope this isn't really so!



!!_!! I will go read up.. thanks! But i think it applies to all leather products. Was told not to keep leaving it in the cupboard for all other luxury products.. need to bring out occasionally and sun haha


----------



## Purrsey

So glad I found this thread. I needed to know!

I guess I shouldn't keep the bags in their boxes for too long. And better to keep them standing than lying flat.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Zojja

I have a wooden cabinet that I keep my bags


----------



## kisslocks

Immediately went looking through my first Chanel bag to see if there were any scratches  Thanks for the good tips!


----------



## Dluvch

I store mine in the dust cloth with chains wrapped in a cloth outside of the dust bag and in its box. I also rotate ever two weeks the storing position from laying flat to standing up. To be more crazy I bring my bags out of its box to breath for the day 2 times a month.


----------



## BlkChanel

I store all my bags in the dust bag and standing up.


----------



## Sakurai888

Dira919 said:


> I store mine in the dust cloth with chains wrapped in a cloth outside of the dust bag and in its box. I also rotate ever two weeks the storing position from laying flat to standing up. To be more crazy I bring my bags out of its box to breath for the day 2 times a month.



Hi, it's a good idea to rotate the position of the box from laying flat to standing once in a while. My only concern for this is the position of the chain. If i put it inside the white dustbag pocket chain compartment in the front, i'm afraid that it's gonna make the bag 'hunch' to the front. The same concern also goes to if I decide to put the chain at the back. In which position do u put the chain when standing? Back or front of the bag? Do u feel that the bag structure 'hunch' when doing so? TiA


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Ok I saw a great tip on You Tube about classics and the White dust bags.

Instead of putting the bag in facing forwards (facing the front of the dustbag where Cocos head is) but it in so the back of the bag faces the front and then tuck the chains in the pocket of the dustbag and then fold that back over so the chains are then sitting on the back of the bag and not on front of the bag so the bag wont get a lean forward. If that makes sense? I can take a photo later to show you if that helps?

I brought a preloved Jumbo and she did lean forward when sitting up but once I switched storing her "back to front" in the bag, she came good and I have never had an issue. It seems much better if the chains are in their pocked laying on the back of the bag.


----------



## Lynntqy

Luv iz Louis said:


> Ok I saw a great tip on You Tube about classics and the White dust bags.
> 
> Instead of putting the bag in facing forwards (facing the front of the dustbag where Cocos head is) but it in so the back of the bag faces the front and then tuck the chains in the pocket of the dustbag and then fold that back over so the chains are then sitting on the back of the bag and not on front of the bag so the bag wont get a lean forward. If that makes sense? I can take a photo later to show you if that helps?
> 
> I brought a preloved Jumbo and she did lean forward when sitting up but once I switched storing her "back to front" in the bag, she came good and I have never had an issue. It seems much better if the chains are in their pocked laying on the back of the bag.



Good Idea, I'll go home and try after i pick the bag up tomorrow haha! Cause I was told by SA to put the chain infront of the bag and put it in the box. But sometimes its so troublesome to open and close the box although I find it comforting to know she's being kept in a safe place from the monsters in my house HAHA!


----------



## Purrsey

I was advised by SA do not put the bags in the boxes. Just put in their dust bags. And once a while take them out or pull down the dust bags to let the leather breathe. I find that important. Also, use a dehumidifier in your shelf (or where you keep your bags) due to Singapore humid weather.


----------



## Lynntqy

Purrsey said:


> I was advised by SA do not put the bags in the boxes. Just put in their dust bags. And once a while take them out or pull down the dust bags to let the leather breathe. I find that important. Also, use a dehumidifier in your shelf (or where you keep your bags) due to Singapore humid weather.



I uses the bag pretty often whenever I can =) So i think noprob haha, once inawhile I also take it out and admire and smell the leather LOLS!!!


----------



## Purrsey

Haha yes... Those often use ones are easy. I can relate on the sniffing.lol.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Lynntqy said:


> Good Idea, I'll go home and try after i pick the bag up tomorrow haha! Cause I was told by SA to put the chain infront of the bag and put it in the box. But sometimes its so troublesome to open and close the box although I find it comforting to know she's being kept in a safe place from the monsters in my house HAHA!



The SA in all boutiques always say never to store the bags in boxes as they are leather and cannot breathe in a box. So just the dust bag is good


----------



## kittymoomoo

I keep my jumbos in their dust bags, the chains are inside the second pouch. I keep the chain part behind the the bag lying on a small pillow.  This way the weight of the chain is on the pillow not pulling behind or in front of the bag.  Although the very top of the bag is exposed I put a thin piece of tissue paper to cover it. I hope I described it correctly.


----------



## Purrsey

kittymoomoo said:


> I keep my jumbos in their dust bags, the chains are inside the second pouch. I keep the chain part behind the the bag lying on a small pillow.  This way the weight of the chain is on the pillow not pulling behind or in front of the bag.  Although the very top of the bag is exposed I put a thin piece of tissue paper to cover it. I hope I described it correctly.




I think I love your method best. I'll copy exactly! Thank you so much for sharing. Off to find mini pillows.


----------



## kittymoomoo

Purrsey said:


> I think I love your method best. I'll copy exactly! Thank you so much for sharing. Off to find mini pillows.



I think it has really helped.  Also I have them sitting on a few small baby blankets so the bottoms are cushioned. I know - I know it's crazy but I'm trying to keep them as nice as possible.


----------



## Purrsey

Definitely doesn't sound crazy to me. It's perfect!


----------



## Purrsey

kittymoomoo said:


> I think it has really helped.  Also I have them sitting on a few small baby blankets so the bottoms are cushioned. I know - I know it's crazy but I'm trying to keep them as nice as possible.




I copied you and I start off with the cushioning of the bottom first. Hee. I'm seriously running out of space. I'm looking forward to bigger space of my new home in another 6 months to come. Definitely need to improve storage space.


----------



## princess621

Luv iz Louis said:


> The SA in all boutiques always say never to store the bags in boxes as they are leather and cannot breathe in a box. So just the dust bag is good


i guess i should remove my bags out of the boxes!


----------



## Dluvch

I put it on top wrapped in cloth away from the body of the bag.


----------



## Sakurai888

Luv iz Louis said:


> Ok I saw a great tip on You Tube about classics and the White dust bags.
> 
> Instead of putting the bag in facing forwards (facing the front of the dustbag where Cocos head is) but it in so the back of the bag faces the front and then tuck the chains in the pocket of the dustbag and then fold that back over so the chains are then sitting on the back of the bag and not on front of the bag so the bag wont get a lean forward. If that makes sense? I can take a photo later to show you if that helps?
> 
> I brought a preloved Jumbo and she did lean forward when sitting up but once I switched storing her "back to front" in the bag, she came good and I have never had an issue. It seems much better if the chains are in their pocked laying on the back of the bag.



Whoaaa thank You so muchh for this idea! Why it didn't cross my mind at all to just reverse the dustcloth position. Yup i've seen one to many flap bags hunching to its front. That is why until now, i am so paranoid storing it in standing position.

I always keep all my bags in boxes. All of them are fine as long i rotate the usage n put few silica gels inside. The smell of the leather is long preserved too if u store it in the box


----------



## Elsie87

In the box / dustbag, stuffed with (silk) paper. With my lambskin bags I put a piece of cloth between the chains and the body of the bag to avoid imprints.


The bags in their dustbags are store upright, the ones in their boxes are stored flat.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Sakurai888 said:


> Whoaaa thank You so muchh for this idea! Why it didn't cross my mind at all to just reverse the dustcloth position. Yup i've seen one to many flap bags hunching to its front. That is why until now, i am so paranoid storing it in standing position.
> 
> I always keep all my bags in boxes. All of them are fine as long i rotate the usage n put few silica gels inside. The smell of the leather is long preserved too if u store it in the box



Ok now to really sound paranoid, but is there not a thread on here how someone put silica gel inside their bag and it melted the leather? The silica leached out? I have thrown all mine away since seeing that. I am certain it was on here somewhere?


----------



## ipudgybear

So happy to find this thread! I never knew how to store them. Now I know!


----------



## Sakurai888

Luv iz Louis said:


> Ok now to really sound paranoid, but is there not a thread on here how someone put silica gel inside their bag and it melted the leather? The silica leached out? I have thrown all mine away since seeing that. I am certain it was on here somewhere?



I haven't read that post but I have learnt that from a friend that experiencing silica leakage on her books cupboard and caused the whole pages yellowing instead of preserving them. When choosing a silica gel, the package of the silica itself is also the main concern. Ppl normally overlook this.Mine has double layered packaging and the price is 3x than others (at first I really doubt buying it but hearing my friend's experience and it's not for cheap stuffs either, I'd rather buy a good one). So yes, when u use silica gel, the packaging of the silica is important, secondly the composition of what the silica made of (one brand could absorb more moist than others) HTH


----------



## Nachnad

I put my jumbo caviar within the dustbag and the chain was tucked inside the bag. I didnt put anything between the outer chain and the upper of the bag tho. Since the first time I got it from Chanel store, there was no felt cloth or anything to protect the bag from the chain imprint (I dont know if the same packaging applies to all of your caviar bags too?). Then put the dust bag inside the box in standing position. 

For my lambskin easy carry I put the cloth between the bag and the inner flap. Then tucked the chain into the bag. But I wrap the outer chain with paper and put stuffed paper between the chain and the bag. i also cover the outer part of the bag with cloth. Then cover it with paper, put inside dustbag and box in standing position (I know ot so much work compare to my caviar). I really baby my chanel bags, and to be honest I am so afraid to use it often. I just use (slightly abuse) my biarritz ot vintage sling caviar bag. For the last two, if I dont use it, I just stuffed it with paper and put it in the dust bag. 

For the chanel flap I hardly air it. Maybe I should try to air it.. Will it be enough once a month?

I also saw many distressed calf reissue flap has creased on the anterior side. Maybe because the chain that was pulling the bag to slouched forward? But not so much for lambskin/caviar bags


----------



## nicole0612

Sakurai888 said:


> Whoaaa thank You so muchh for this idea! Why it didn't cross my mind at all to just reverse the dustcloth position. Yup i've seen one to many flap bags hunching to its front. That is why until now, i am so paranoid storing it in standing position.
> 
> I always keep all my bags in boxes. All of them are fine as long i rotate the usage n put few silica gels inside. The smell of the leather is long preserved too if u store it in the box




This is such a great tip! Thank you.


----------



## Moirai

My caviar jumbo is stored upright in its dust bag with the chain inside the bag. Tissue is wrapped around the outer chain to prevent imprint on the leather. The bag sits in a cabinet with glass doors in my closet. It is over 5 years old and looks brand new. My mini also sits in the cabinet but it is not wrapped nor in a dust bag since I use it frequently.


----------



## mimisora63

I recently bought a GST and I keep it in the dust bag and box, but is that the best way to store it? How does everyone else store theirs lovely bags? 

I don't know if this question has already been asked if it has I apologize.


----------



## Tonimichelle

There is a thread on it somewhere with lots of different ideas, but I keep all my bags stuffed with tissue paper and in their dustbags upright on a shelf.
I was told by a SA not to keep them in the boxes as leather needs air circulation.


----------



## Purrsey

Yes SA told me out of the box is best. But because at the moment I have limited storage space, my bags are in their boxes (stacked up). Regularly on weekend I take them out of their boxes to air for few hours.


----------



## Havanese 28

I was also told to store the bags out of their boxes, but in their dust bags.  I have mine stuffed with bag inserts I purchased from a site called Bag a Vie.  My Cerf Tote is stuffed and in the dust bag standing upright on a shelf on my closet and my GST is stuffed, in the dust bag on its side (CC facing up) with the handles wrapped in tissue, then  tucked inside the bag.


----------



## Sakurai888

Has anyone ever bought an extra dustbag to cover the original dustbag so the original one won't get dusty?

If you do, please let me know where you get them too.


----------



## Lynntqy

Anyone store their bag in dry box? I saw those safe looking like dry transparent cabinets in Singapore and it doesnt have moisture in the box. Not sure if it's very exxagerating to get one so I can keep my bag plus wallet and pouch which is not used very often in it.


----------



## libertygirl

Oh wow, I really feel like I need to up my game in terms of storage... I've never even given this any thought! 

My most frequently used/ most loved bags are out on display both as eye candy and for practicality (out of sight, out of mind right?!) and the others are in boxes stacked up on top of each other with just the packaging it came with. Space is a little tight at the moment so until I move, my options are fairly limited!


----------



## Sakurai888

Does anyone here who tucked the chain inside the bag has issue with the chain creating a gap on the flap? thus, the side of the flap where the chain's tucked in portrudes more than the other side of the flap? 

See the pic below, the left side of the flap portrudes more than the right. this is obvious especially when it's stuffed. I wonder why. It is the same side where the chain was tucked in.


----------



## Doodles78

Sakurai888 said:


> Does anyone here who tucked the chain inside the bag has issue with the chain creating a gap on the flap? thus, the side of the flap where the chain's tucked in portrudes more than the other side of the flap?
> 
> See the pic below, the left side of the flap portrudes more than the right. this is obvious especially when it's stuffed. I wonder why. It is the same side where the chain was tucked in.


That's what I am worried about, and so I have not put the chains inside mine. However, I don't know if that is the solution. It really isn't noticeable, though, so I wouldn't worry. Maybe do what I do. I wrap the chain in an old, clean, white t-shirt I cut up. I store the chain outside the bag. I store the bag upright in the dustbag.
Does anyone do that? Does the weight of the chain still mar the bag?


----------



## Doodles78

Luv iz Louis said:


> Ok I saw a great tip on You Tube about classics and the White dust bags.
> 
> Instead of putting the bag in facing forwards (facing the front of the dustbag where Cocos head is) but it in so the back of the bag faces the front and then tuck the chains in the pocket of the dustbag and then fold that back over so the chains are then sitting on the back of the bag and not on front of the bag so the bag wont get a lean forward. If that makes sense? I can take a photo later to show you if that helps?
> 
> I brought a preloved Jumbo and she did lean forward when sitting up but once I switched storing her "back to front" in the bag, she came good and I have never had an issue. It seems much better if the chains are in their pocked laying on the back of the bag.


Ahhh, ok. Thanks!


----------



## Sakurai888

Hi Doodles78
yes it's not that obvious. i also just notice it when i stuffed it. i found that the left side protrudes more. i actually just bought the bag. 

normally i also wrap my chain but still put it lying flat in the box. now i try to change how i store my chanel bags based on the advice i've found here to avoid depuffing. 

I plan to wrap and put the chain at the back instead of at the front avoiding the _*hunching effect_ . but chanel's box doesn't have a flat base, there's this edges surrounding the box so when it stands up, it's going to lean more on one side though not much. this is my other worries since the bag is not in a flat standing up position. i read the instruction book that comes with the mitt gloves, it recommends to tuck the chain inside like in the boutique but i still wonder if it could create the problem above especially on lambskin. 

*at the moment, i store the bag above, in the box, upright position, chain wrapped at the back of the bag,  front bag facing the base of the box since the base surrounded by the extra edges, back of the bag facing the lid of the box. so the bag is going to lean more towards the back of the bag. what do you gals think? any other idea to store the bag in chanel's box upright?*

i still prefer to keep the bag in the box rather than dustbag because it's dusty here and in my past experience, the smell of the leather is preserved excellently with the box and i have no problem with the humidity. 

*(pls see a post in previous few pages sorry i could not remember the ID about a TPFer putting the chain in front and the bag hunched but when she put the chains at the back, the problem's solved)


----------



## Sakurai888

Lynntqy said:


> Anyone store their bag in dry box? I saw those safe looking like dry transparent cabinets in Singapore and it doesnt have moisture in the box. Not sure if it's very exxagerating to get one so I can keep my bag plus wallet and pouch which is not used very often in it.



do you have any pic of the dry box? i'm curious about it too.


----------



## Lynntqy

Sakurai888 said:


> do you have any pic of the dry box? i'm curious about it too.



it looks something like that, this is the size for bags, those smaller ones are more for cameras...


----------



## Purrsey

I have one of these boxes at home to store my cameras and important documents. No space for lux leather stuff though. Hee. 

May be a good idea but I wonder if too dry leather may crack?


----------



## Lynntqy

Purrsey said:


> I have one of these boxes at home to store my cameras and important documents. No space for lux leather stuff though. Hee.
> 
> May be a good idea but I wonder if too dry leather may crack?



It might not be completely dry? I am not too sure too. But looking at this link, does it give any insights if the bags to be stored in will be well kept?

http://www.digihub.com.sg/index.php?route=product/category&path=20


----------



## Sakurai888

http://rs1319.pbsrc.com/albums/t667...s/IMG_20150519_162510_zpsfcfwswxb.jpg~320x480


Lynntqy said:


> it looks something like that, this is the size for bags, those smaller ones are more for cameras...


----------



## mahleene

use a canvass bag.


----------



## calflu

So I'm not sure if this is the best way but this is what I've been doing. I also posted this in spring act 2 thread 

But from my experience...certain things can cause dent on the flaps (which I hate!) 

The chain and the zipper pull on inner flap 

So I tuck the chain in, and wrap them around inside with the stuffing 

And also insert felts that came with the bags between the two flaps


----------



## karenab

libertygirl said:


> My most frequently used/ most loved bags are out on display both as eye candy and for practicality (out of sight, out of mind right?!) and the others are in boxes



Ditto!


----------



## Sakurai888

Lynntqy said:


> it looks something like that, this is the size for bags, those smaller ones are more for cameras...



i just find out there's such box. hopefully any tpfer using this dry box for their handbags could share it here. so far, i just put humidifier absorbant on each cabinet and silica gel packs inside the box and it's fine. 

btw the paranoia me putting bumper stickers on the uneven Chanel's box edges  




i stumbled upon those bumpers accidentally in one of my drawer when looking for something else. just on the right time when i'm looking for a way to make the box standing upright with an even surface. i feel sooo relieve after doing that lolz. i would do that to my other chanel boxes so i could start putting them in an upright position yeayyy


----------



## Sakurai888

calflu said:


> So I'm not sure if this is the best way but this is what I've been doing. I also posted this in spring act 2 thread
> 
> But from my experience...certain things can cause dent on the flaps (which I hate!)
> 
> The chain and the zipper pull on inner flap
> 
> So I tuck the chain in, and wrap them around inside with the stuffing
> 
> And also insert felts that came with the bags between the two flaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002892
> View attachment 3002893
> View attachment 3002894



thanks so much Dear . yup i was thinking of doing the same thing with you but initially afraid that it'd create a gap on the side of the flap where the chain's tucked in. 
would you mind sharing your experience of having the dents on the flaps in the past?  in the past, i lay the bags down but now i'm putting them upright with the chain at the back wrapped with tissue.


----------



## calflu

I've read your concerns a few times and couldn't figure out the flaw in your bag by the "gap between the flap". Can you elaborate? This is how bags are stored at boutiques 

Was the dent on the flap you were referring to due to storing the bags flat? 

My experience is the zipper pull causing dents on the inner flap. I hate this for lamb wocs and lamb flaps. So I always keep a felt sheet in between 




Sakurai888 said:


> thanks so much Dear . yup i was thinking of doing the same thing with you but initially afraid that it'd create a gap on the side of the flap where the chain's tucked in.
> would you mind sharing your experience of having the dents on the flaps in the past?  in the past, i lay the bags down but now i'm putting them upright with the chain at the back wrapped with tissue.


----------



## Sakurai888

calflu said:


> I've read your concerns a few times and couldn't figure out the flaw in your bag by the "gap between the flap". Can you elaborate? This is how bags are stored at boutiques
> 
> Was the dent on the flap you were referring to due to storing the bags flat?
> 
> My experience is the zipper pull causing dents on the inner flap. I hate this for lamb wocs and lamb flaps. So I always keep a felt sheet in between



i think the easiest way is to check the flap from underneath the bag, you could see whether the left and right side is aligned or not. 

it's hard to see from my pic because it's very minor but i want to know if that's because the chain was tucked in or it's improperly tucked in. perhaps in the boutique accidentally, the chain bundled and created more gap with the flap

when i stored it flat, i put the chain laying too so not touching the body of the bag. hence, there's no dent issue. i'm just worried with the puffiness at the back of the bag.

i also got that zipper dents on the inner flap too on some of my chanel flaps. i wonder the different packagings from time to time. for example, my so black inner zipper got paper tissue underneath so it's saved from the zipper pressure. why don't they package it that way to all of the bags?


----------



## calflu

Besides the deflating issue, I don't have enough space in my closet to store my bags flat with chains pulled out so I have them stand up right like how they are stored in boutiques and with chains tuck in. So far I've not have any issues and some of my lambi are stored like this for a few months before I take them out for rotation. 

Perhaps part of the reasons I don't understand the gap between flaps issues is that as long as the bags look align to me when they stand up straight with chains out as if I'm wearing them then I'm ok. [emoji1] and if you have chains tucked in...shouldn't that naturally cause gap between flaps? 

Also with felt sheets inserted between flaps and body of the bags, there's bound to be gaps between flaps. 

All my bags come with felts in between flaps except one. Your Chanel SAs are supposed to pack the bags with enough felts between flaps before they put the bags into white dust bags and chanel magnetic boxes. Sometimes SAs don't pack them properly. This actually happened to me once when I first bought Chanel. Contrary to common believe.....it was a boutique SA in Cannes France who made the mistake. And of course I wouldn't have known until I came home! [emoji33]  she also wasn't stored properly when she's in store on the shelf. So there were scratches on the back of inner flap and stupid me didn't notice that when I first bought Chanel! 


You can also look this up on the forum. I know some ladies store their bags with chains out in the other pocket of the white dust bag. 



Sakurai888 said:


> i think the easiest way is to check the flap from underneath the bag, you could see whether the left and right side is aligned or not.
> 
> 
> 
> it's hard to see from my pic because it's very minor but i want to know if that's because the chain was tucked in or it's improperly tucked in. perhaps in the boutique accidentally, the chain bundled and created more gap with the flap
> 
> 
> 
> when i stored it flat, i put the chain laying too so not touching the body of the bag. hence, there's no dent issue. i'm just worried with the puffiness at the back of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> i also got that zipper dents on the inner flap too on some of my chanel flaps. i wonder the different packagings from time to time. for example, my so black inner zipper got paper tissue underneath so it's saved from the zipper pressure. why don't they package it that way to all of the bags?


----------



## Sakurai888

calflu said:


> Besides the deflating issue, I don't have enough space in my closet to store my bags flat with chains pulled out so I have them stand up right like how they are stored in boutiques and with chains tuck in. So far I've not have any issues and some of my lambi are stored like this for a few months before I take them out for rotation.
> 
> Perhaps part of the reasons I don't understand the gap between flaps issues is that as long as the bags look align to me when they stand up straight with chains out as if I'm wearing them then I'm ok. [emoji1] and if you have chains tucked in...shouldn't that naturally cause gap between flaps?
> 
> Also with felt sheets inserted between flaps and body of the bags, there's bound to be gaps between flaps.
> 
> All my bags come with felts in between flaps except one. Your Chanel SAs are supposed to pack the bags with enough felts between flaps before they put the bags into white dust bags and chanel magnetic boxes. Sometimes SAs don't pack them properly. This actually happened to me once when I first bought Chanel. Contrary to common believe.....it was a boutique SA in Cannes France who made the mistake. And of course I wouldn't have known until I came home! [emoji33]  she also wasn't stored properly when she's in store on the shelf. So there were scratches on the back of inner flap and stupid me didn't notice that when I first bought Chanel!
> 
> 
> You can also look this up on the forum. I know some ladies store their bags with chains out in the other pocket of the white dust bag.



Dear, you should see my wardrobe, it's quite a hall of shame hahhah, luckily my DH got separate wardrobe otherwise he'd complaint with all those unorganized boxes. somehow i found the boxes are really helpful as long as the humidity is controlled and my wardrobe has closed doors too. i have a bag from 2007 and when i brought it once to the boutique, the SA was amazed by how new it looks like and my DH just rolled his eyes knowing how i stored them like in a vacuum machine 

i don't have many chanels and just the classic M/L ones so far and I only notice the unaligned flap on this so black. Also, this is my first time buying it from my local boutique and honestly i concern a bit with the way they handle and store the bags. Though in Asia, they treat the branded goods better than EU, but my country is unlike Japan, Hongkong, South Korea or Singapore which have better SOP in handling them. Actually, my local SA was a bit rough when pulling out the chain and putting it back in the dust bag. she even forgot to pull the scan tag so she had to re-open the package twice and when I unwrapped the packaging, the box fell apart, i need to re-doubletaped it.  >_<

I almost did not get any felt bag for the so black. i have to ask for it and she only gave me 1 while i asked for 3, 2 for between the body and 1 for the chain. She uses the excuse that it's OOS which is very questionable. in EU, the SA allowed me to have more felt bags perhaps they know I'd travel a distance afterwards. yes, i know that some SAs do not give/pack what it should be done/given. So I always re-check and remind them. my first time buying chanel was luckily a good experience. the SA completely packed everything inside and asked me if i need more felts. from that on, i always checked based on my first purchase. some SAs are even lazy to wrap the bag with tissue paper like with my So black. 

i actually just know it from this forum that the front pocket of the dust bag is meant for the chain. none of the SAs told me that. but i got tips recently to switch the dust bag position from front to back so the chain could be stored at the back of the bag to avoid hunching. 

Thanks so much Dear for all your sharing, now i could feel at ease with the chain. I just do my so black according to the tips i got here. later will do to the other classics


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, my first Chanel buyer...I just recently purchased a vintage jumbo. My original thought was to store it upright, filled with air paper and with the chains tucked in but it seems that some of you store it flat (on its back?). Is this a better way of storing it?  Also, it didn't come with a dustbag...I was gonna use a different store dustbag, if needed, which I'm guessing is needed...? Lastly, would you recommend having a felt covering between the flap and the actual bag? Sorry for all the questions and thank you in advance!


----------



## luvprada

I've been storing my bags in their boxes. I could take them out, store in dustbag only but the dustbags would get dusty quickly. When I dust the house in about 5 days it needs to be redusted. I don't know how I would keep the dustbags clean if they sat on the shelf


----------



## nyetnof

I keep all of my bags in their own dust bag & boxes. I also keep the packaging according to how each bag came when I first purchased them, some bags I leave the chain out to avoid imprints.

As much as displaying them without protection looks good, I prefer not to because of dust and humidity issues. 

Where I live it's really humid, therefore I keep those dehumidifying packets in each boxes, also have a dehumidifier on at all times in my dressing room. 

As much as the boxes take up quite some space on my shelves, I still rather to preserve them well. [emoji16]


----------



## Purrsey

nyetnof said:


> I keep all of my bags in their own dust bag & boxes. I also keep the packaging according to how each bag came when I first purchased them, some bags I leave the chain out to avoid imprints.
> 
> As much as displaying them without protection looks good, I prefer not to because of dust and humidity issues.
> 
> Where I live it's really humid, therefore I keep those dehumidifying packets in each boxes, also have a dehumidifier on at all times in my dressing room.
> 
> As much as the boxes take up quite some space on my shelves, I still rather to preserve them well. [emoji16]




Hi dear may I ask where do you get the dehumidifier packets? I do have 3 of those hippo humidifiers always in my closet (not that big not that small and I have my bags and lux shoes inside their boxes). Wonder if that's sufficient but I like the idea of the packets more than the hippos.


----------



## nyetnof

Purrsey said:


> Hi dear may I ask where do you get the dehumidifier packets? I do have 3 of those hippo humidifiers always in my closet (relatively big and I have my bags and lux shoes inside their boxes). Wonder if that's sufficient but I like the idea of the packets more than the hippos.




Hey love, I'm not sure where you live but for me, supermarkets/Homeware department store .etc sells them. 

I clean out my dehumidifier tank on a daily base (at least 3L) [emoji15] because of the unbelievable humidity, I put individual packets in all of luxury items's boxes just to be extra cautious. 

The packet ones comes in handy if you're placing it in drawers/boxes/small spaces.

For closet use, hippos ones will be better as the packets one won't work as good in large space.

Hope this helps~ [emoji169]


----------



## Purrsey

Definitely helpful! Thanks loads. I shall check out my local stores. 

Omg 3L daily? You definitely need the dehumidifier more than I do lol.


----------



## nyetnof

Purrsey said:


> Definitely helpful! Thanks loads. I shall check out my local stores.
> 
> Omg 3L daily? You definitely need the dehumidifier more than I do lol.




No problem, lovely [emoji16] another trick would be having your air conditioner on if you don't mind your electricity bill being a little higher. 

Haha yeah, there's times that it isn't as humid but still humid [emoji28]


----------



## vandymom13

I have recently decided to kick it up a notch on how I store my Chanel bags. I am amazed at how they really are "investment" bags considering every bag I own is worth twice as much as I paid.  So, I went to Michael's Art and Crafts and bought black felt in two sizes. I also bought velcro strips.  I fashioned a felt wrap that folds into the bag and then wraps around (with notches for the chains), then it atached with velcro. I took the felt to my cleaner/tailor and they sewed the velcro on to make sure it wouldn't come off. Once the felt wrap is on I take a piece of felt and wrap the chain a few times. With my white Classic, I also put a strip of felt to keep the chain away from the white leather. I love this system, and it protect my bags from denting one another when I store them next to each other.


----------



## coquettebags

vandymom13 said:


> I have recently decided to kick it up a notch on how I store my Chanel bags. I am amazed at how they really are "investment" bags considering every bag I own is worth twice as much as I paid.  So, I went to Michael's Art and Crafts and bought black felt in two sizes. I also bought velcro strips.  I fashioned a felt wrap that folds into the bag and then wraps around (with notches for the chains), then it atached with velcro. I took the felt to my cleaner/tailor and they sewed the velcro on to make sure it wouldn't come off. Once the felt wrap is on I take a piece of felt and wrap the chain a few times. With my white Classic, I also put a strip of felt to keep the chain away from the white leather. I love this system, and it protect my bags from denting one another when I store them next to each other.




Can you share a picture of this? One showing it folded with the bags and one flat? I would love to make this for my classic flap. Thanks!


----------



## casseyelsie

I live in tropical country with humid weather. I used to store my bags inside dust bag but I've been advised by SA from different designer store to let all my bags out without dust bags. Those SA said storing inside dirtbag isn't a good idea for our weather. So I've been storing my bags upright on shelves w/out dust bags. And I stuff my bags.

For those who also live in humid tropical country, please advise. Thanks a lot. [emoji8]


----------



## nyetnof

casseyelsie said:


> I live in tropical country with humid weather. I used to store my bags inside dust bag but I've been advised by SA from different designer store to let all my bags out without dust bags. Those SA said storing inside dirtbag isn't a good idea for our weather. So I've been storing my bags upright on shelves w/out dust bags. And I stuff my bags.
> 
> For those who also live in humid tropical country, please advise. Thanks a lot. [emoji8]




Is that true!? I've been keeping my bags in dust bags & boxes l, with a dehumidifier on at all times, so far no problem [emoji15]

Did they say why it's not good to store bags inside dustbags?


----------



## kittymoomoo

vandymom13 said:


> I have recently decided to kick it up a notch on how I store my Chanel bags. I am amazed at how they really are "investment" bags considering every bag I own is worth twice as much as I paid.  So, I went to Michael's Art and Crafts and bought black felt in two sizes. I also bought velcro strips.  I fashioned a felt wrap that folds into the bag and then wraps around (with notches for the chains), then it atached with velcro. I took the felt to my cleaner/tailor and they sewed the velcro on to make sure it wouldn't come off. Once the felt wrap is on I take a piece of felt and wrap the chain a few times. With my white Classic, I also put a strip of felt to keep the chain away from the white leather. I love this system, and it protect my bags from denting one another when I store them next to each other.



If possible could you post a picture ? I'm sorry I just can't picture how the felt is tucked inside.


----------



## casseyelsie

nyetnof said:


> Is that true!? I've been keeping my bags in dust bags & boxes l, with a dehumidifier on at all times, so far no problem [emoji15]
> 
> Did they say why it's not good to store bags inside dustbags?




They said its because of our humid weather. One SA said those living in western countries should store bags in dustbags to avoid leather getting too dry but for my case, it's better leave it open so the leather could breath. 

Grrrr I'm SO confused. Most people said its a good practice to keep inside dust bag. 

Help me [emoji37]


----------



## vandymom13

I am new to Purse Forum, and I can't seem to figure out uploading the pictures. I got the first picture to load, so maybe I will post them separately. The first picture is the felt.


----------



## nyetnof

casseyelsie said:


> They said its because of our humid weather. One SA said those living in western countries should store bags in dustbags to avoid leather getting too dry but for my case, it's better leave it open so the leather could breath.
> 
> Grrrr I'm SO confused. Most people said its a good practice to keep inside dust bag.
> 
> Help me [emoji37]




Hmmm.. My Chanel FA which I've known for 3 years now advice me to keep my bags in dustbag + box. I like the idea of having it protected instead of exposing it. 

So far no molding .etc I guess whatever works best for you? [emoji52]


----------



## casseyelsie

I have to toss away all dehumidifier within 1-2 weeks. With more than 40 bags, that will cost me a lot lol. Where do u gals buy cheap dehumidifier? I prefer dehumidifier that comes in different sizes to fit inside different bags. For my mini, woc n bigger classic/reissue. N for much bigger bags as well.


----------



## vandymom13

vandymom13 said:


> I am new to Purse Forum, and I can't seem to figure out uploading the pictures. I got the first picture to load, so maybe I will post them separately. The first picture is the felt.


. In the top picture, you can see where I tucked the extra fabric into the purse. I shut the flap that turned the turnlock. Then I will post the second to last picture where I just attach the velcro.


----------



## nyetnof

casseyelsie said:


> I have to toss away all dehumidifier within 1-2 weeks. With more than 40 bags, that will cost me a lot lol. Where do u gals buy cheap dehumidifier? I prefer dehumidifier that comes in different sizes to fit inside different bags. For my mini, woc n bigger classic/reissue. N for much bigger bags as well.




For me, I have a dehumidifier machine on at all times in my dressing room. For special bags, I put dehumidifier packets inside the box. 

Alternative way if you don't want to purchase a dehumidifier machine would be having your air conditioner on at all times.


----------



## nyetnof

vandymom13 said:


> . In the top picture, you can see where I tucked the extra fabric into the purse. I shut the flap that turned the turnlock. Then I will post the second to last picture where I just attach the velcro.




What a clever design! [emoji122] thanks for the inspiration lovely.


----------



## vandymom13

vandymom13 said:


> . In the top picture, you can see where I tucked the extra fabric into the purse. I shut the flap that turned the turnlock. Then I will post the second to last picture where I just attach the velcro.


. The last pictures, I attache the velcro and wrap the chain in felt.


----------



## casseyelsie

Dehumidifier machine! What a great idea. I will google to find where I can buy the machine in my country. Thanks! [emoji8]


----------



## nyetnof

casseyelsie said:


> Dehumidifier machine! What a great idea. I will google to find where I can buy the machine in my country. Thanks! [emoji8]




The brand we use is Rowenta, a model which has multi functions [emoji16] does an excellent job with a reasonable price. I do suggest that you get one with a bigger tank so you won't need to pour out the waste as often and have a higher coverage area.


----------



## Yisi

vandymom13 said:


> I have recently decided to kick it up a notch on how I store my Chanel bags. I am amazed at how they really are "investment" bags considering every bag I own is worth twice as much as I paid.  So, I went to Michael's Art and Crafts and bought black felt in two sizes. I also bought velcro strips.  I fashioned a felt wrap that folds into the bag and then wraps around (with notches for the chains), then it atached with velcro. I took the felt to my cleaner/tailor and they sewed the velcro on to make sure it wouldn't come off. Once the felt wrap is on I take a piece of felt and wrap the chain a few times. With my white Classic, I also put a strip of felt to keep the chain away from the white leather. I love this system, and it protect my bags from denting one another when I store them next to each other.





That is one brilliant idea! So do you still put your flap back to the dustbag?


----------



## vandymom13

Yisi said:


> That is one brilliant idea! So do you still put your flap back to the dustbag?


I don't put my medium classic in a dust bag, because I use that one a lot and the sleeper would be a tight fit with the purse wrapped in felt. I have them in a locked closet on shelves, so it is not dusty. I do use the dust bags for my petite and grand shoppers since those sleepers are huge. I was really mostly concerned with the chains not denting the leather and keeping the metal chain away from the white caviar.


----------



## Backe

As for me, I put packets of dehumidifier bought from daiso into e dust bag of my bags, then I store them in fabric stackable boxes with a hippo dehumidifier in the box in my cupboard. 

As for my bigger bags, I do the same but keep them in my wardrobe with hippo surrounding the bags.

I have been doing these since 2009 n my bags are in tip-top condition despite living in a humid country. I only changed the hippo when they are well absorbed but not the dehumidifier in the dust bag. I just top up whenever I like it.


----------



## Yisi

vandymom13 said:


> I don't put my medium classic in a dust bag, because I use that one a lot and the sleeper would be a tight fit with the purse wrapped in felt. I have them in a locked closet on shelves, so it is not dusty. I do use the dust bags for my petite and grand shoppers since those sleepers are huge. I was really mostly concerned with the chains not denting the leather and keeping the metal chain away from the white caviar.




Thanks a lot for sharing this brilliant idea! You really inspired me. For me, I sacrifice my closet space, to hang the flap in order to prevent the bottom of the bag "sagging" from long term storage sitting in the closet. But it is not fully hanged (like floating in the air), to prevent the flap from becoming pointy due to hanging. So I would say half hanged and half sitting, if that make sense. This is the best storage method I learnt from fellow TPFers here. I tried various ways but I do not like the idea of the chains tucked inside the bag or on the top. The extra weight from the chains will just going to add more "stress" to the bag, considering it is a double flap.


----------



## Sakurai888

How I love this thread. I love the creativity and efforts put! 

vandymom13
that's so creative and your tailor is really good. this could really be a selling item Dear 

luvprada
i also have more issue with the dust rather than with the humidity. Perhaps because my wardrobe gets air con switched on almost 24hrs. thus, i do prefer to keep them in the boxes too and no problemo. also i leave the initial packaging with all those folded tissue paper intact. it helps in assisting the bag to stay put and great for travelling

nyetnof
ur dehumidifier absorbs 3L on daily basis? whoaaaa at least somebody could beat my country's humidity. i live in a tropical country and by the beach so that's an extra in humidity. i change my hippo every 5months since my wardrobe has closed doors and it's on 2nd floor so the ventilation is better and i constantly switching on the aircon as it's adjoined with my bedroom. the hippo is really a champ, i practically put it everywhere and the quickest to change them is in 3mths. perhaps using that dehumid machine would be more practical in your case. 

btw i just find a method of storing my chanel bag that really takes my concern away. now i could store it in upright position, in a box but without any worry with the chain weight. initially i tried tucking the chain inside and just within hours there's a gap created by that chain >_< this happens to my caviar, couldn't imagine with the lambskin. i've planned to do it on my caviar first as it's more sturdy. so i find a way of 'hanging' the chain in the box by using the ribbon that comes with the packaging. i will put on pics as it's better to visualize it.


----------



## nyetnof

Sakurai888 said:


> How I love this thread. I love the creativity and efforts put!
> 
> vandymom13
> that's so creative and your tailor is really good. this could really be a selling item Dear
> 
> luvprada
> i also have more issue with the dust rather than with the humidity. Perhaps because my wardrobe gets air con switched on almost 24hrs. thus, i do prefer to keep them in the boxes too and no problemo. also i leave the initial packaging with all those folded tissue paper intact. it helps in assisting the bag to stay put and great for travelling
> 
> nyetnof
> ur dehumidifier absorbs 3L on daily basis? whoaaaa at least somebody could beat my country's humidity. i live in a tropical country and by the beach so that's an extra in humidity. i change my hippo every 5months since my wardrobe has closed doors and it's on 2nd floor so the ventilation is better and i constantly switching on the aircon as it's adjoined with my bedroom. the hippo is really a champ, i practically put it everywhere and the quickest to change them is in 3mths. perhaps using that dehumid machine would be more practical in your case.
> 
> btw i just find a method of storing my chanel bag that really takes my concern away. now i could store it in upright position, in a box but without any worry with the chain weight. initially i tried tucking the chain inside and just within hours there's a gap created by that chain >_< this happens to my caviar, couldn't imagine with the lambskin. i've planned to do it on my caviar first as it's more sturdy. so i find a way of 'hanging' the chain in the box by using the ribbon that comes with the packaging. i will put on pics as it's better to visualize it.




On a extremely humid day, yes the tank could be full after a day [emoji28] I use the hippos for my shoes cabinets & closets, but for the goodies placed on shelves or drawers top, the dehumidifier machine does its job very well as I don't even need to put the AC on. 

I place all my bags flat in side the box, so far none of them has 'deflated' [emoji41] I look forward seeing your photo, perhaps I would give it a try with one of my bags too!


----------



## beanybaker

vandymom13 said:


> . The last pictures, I attache the velcro and wrap the chain in felt.



OMG that is the best idea, really excellent for travel and storage! Thanks for sharing


----------



## kittymoomoo

vandymom13 said:


> . The last pictures, I attache the velcro and wrap the chain in felt.



So sweet of you for sharing your brilliant idea. You sure are creative !! Thanks dear.


----------



## vandymom13

kittymoomoo said:


> So sweet of you for sharing your brilliant idea. You sure are creative !! Thanks dear.


You're welcome! I'm glad to share with Chanel collectors.


----------



## Tuned83

vandymom13 said:


> . The last pictures, I attache the velcro and wrap the chain in felt.




That's amazing very impressed [emoji106]I need something like that for my lambskin bag that keeps getting dented by chains [emoji20]


----------



## QueenDalia

vandymom13 said:


> I am new to Purse Forum, and I can't seem to figure out uploading the pictures. I got the first picture to load, so maybe I will post them separately. The first picture is the felt.




Unbelievably creative!!! You should start a business selling those for the different size flap bags.. I would be your first customer [emoji38]


----------



## vandymom13

QueenDalia said:


> Unbelievably creative!!! You should start a business selling those for the different size flap bags.. I would be your first customer [emoji38]


Thank you! But honestly, you can do it yourself and if you have any questions, just ask me.


----------



## Yisi

vandymom13 said:


> Thank you! But honestly, you can do it yourself and if you have any questions, just ask me.




It would be awesome if you could share the measurements with us? If only there's a template we could follow and cut the felt pieces on our own! I am a sucker when it comes to sewing or crafting!


----------



## snowhugg3r

vandymom13 said:


> . The last pictures, I attache the velcro and wrap the chain in felt.


Thanks for sharing the tip!!!


----------



## QueenDalia

vandymom13 said:


> Thank you! But honestly, you can do it yourself and if you have any questions, just ask me.




I will definitely try.. But I'm pretty sure it won't turn as awesome as yours


----------



## Luv iz Louis

yisi said:


> it would be awesome if you could share the measurements with us? If only there's a template we could follow and cut the felt pieces on our own! I am a sucker when it comes to sewing or crafting!



+1


----------



## Zucnarf

QueenDalia said:


> Unbelievably creative!!! You should start a business selling those for the different size flap bags.. I would be your first customer [emoji38]




Me too!!


----------



## hypnotiq

vandymom13 said:


> . In the top picture, you can see where I tucked the extra fabric into the purse. I shut the flap that turned the turnlock. Then I will post the second to last picture where I just attach the velcro.



Wow, impressive! Thank you for sharing


----------



## luvprada

Sakurai888 said:


> How I love this thread. I love the creativity and efforts put!
> 
> vandymom13
> that's so creative and your tailor is really good. this could really be a selling item Dear
> 
> luvprada
> i also have more issue with the dust rather than with the humidity. Perhaps because my wardrobe gets air con switched on almost 24hrs. thus, i do prefer to keep them in the boxes too and no problemo. also i leave the initial packaging with all those folded tissue paper intact. it helps in assisting the bag to stay put and great for travelling
> 
> nyetnof
> ur dehumidifier absorbs 3L on daily basis? whoaaaa at least somebody could beat my country's humidity. i live in a tropical country and by the beach so that's an extra in humidity. i change my hippo every 5months since my wardrobe has closed doors and it's on 2nd floor so the ventilation is better and i constantly switching on the aircon as it's adjoined with my bedroom. the hippo is really a champ, i practically put it everywhere and the quickest to change them is in 3mths. perhaps using that dehumid machine would be more practical in your case.
> 
> btw i just find a method of storing my chanel bag that really takes my concern away. now i could store it in upright position, in a box but without any worry with the chain weight. initially i tried tucking the chain inside and just within hours there's a gap created by that chain >_< this happens to my caviar, couldn't imagine with the lambskin. i've planned to do it on my caviar first as it's more sturdy. so i find a way of 'hanging' the chain in the box by using the ribbon that comes with the packaging. i will put on pics as it's better to visualize it.



Thank you for posting.  Makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## vandymom13

Yisi said:


> It would be awesome if you could share the measurements with us? If only there's a template we could follow and cut the felt pieces on our own! I am a sucker when it comes to sewing or crafting!


I will measure them tomorrow. I am on baby watch for my first grandchild, so if I don't do it right away. It means, my daughter-in-law had the baby. But I will get back to you.


----------



## Purrsey

Vandymom13, that's awesome. The grandchild part. How old is your precious?

And thanks for doing so on the measurement. I'm sure many of us will be delighted to try your method out.


----------



## Yisi

vandymom13 said:


> I will measure them tomorrow. I am on baby watch for my first grandchild, so if I don't do it right away. It means, my daughter-in-law had the baby. But I will get back to you.




Thanks a lot! This will really help many of us here! I really appreciate it! No rush! Take your time!  Congratulation on your first grandchild! You must be having a great time with the baby!


----------



## janbow

useful idea!


----------



## South Beach

vandymom13 said:


> I have recently decided to kick it up a notch on how I store my Chanel bags. I am amazed at how they really are "investment" bags considering every bag I own is worth twice as much as I paid.  So, I went to Michael's Art and Crafts and bought black felt in two sizes. I also bought velcro strips.  I fashioned a felt wrap that folds into the bag and then wraps around (with notches for the chains), then it atached with velcro. I took the felt to my cleaner/tailor and they sewed the velcro on to make sure it wouldn't come off. Once the felt wrap is on I take a piece of felt and wrap the chain a few times. With my white Classic, I also put a strip of felt to keep the chain away from the white leather. I love this system, and it protect my bags from denting one another when I store them next to each other.




Genius.


----------



## kemi

Luv iz Louis said:


> Ok I saw a great tip on You Tube about classics and the White dust bags.
> 
> Instead of putting the bag in facing forwards (facing the front of the dustbag where Cocos head is) but it in so the back of the bag faces the front and then tuck the chains in the pocket of the dustbag and then fold that back over so the chains are then sitting on the back of the bag and not on front of the bag so the bag wont get a lean forward. If that makes sense? I can take a photo later to show you if that helps?
> 
> I brought a preloved Jumbo and she did lean forward when sitting up but once I switched storing her "back to front" in the bag, she came good and I have never had an issue. It seems much better if the chains are in their pocked laying on the back of the bag.




I actually tried this and it's worked beautifully for my Jumbo flap.

Thanks alot for the suggestion! [emoji106]


----------



## Sakurai888

Hi Ladies, sorry it took some time for me to update. Last time I promise to show how I keep my Chanel bag without concern of the gold chain weighing and imprinting the leather. 

It's just 5 easy steps
1. First, I wrap the chain with tissue (if you have velcro, it'd be better and looks nicer). 
2. then i lay the bag down inside the box with the chain placed far above the top of the bag. 
3. Tie the wrapped chain with the ribbon got from Chanel's and stuck it to the edge of the box, tie together both ends of the ribbon, make sure to pull it tightly so the chain lifted properly
4. close the box
5. Lastly, put some bumpers at the bottom of the box so it stands beautifully without slanted in one side.

It'll look like this. it's also better if you tie the chain more than 1 spot so the ribbon would hold firmer. Sorry it's a bit messy, I'm doing this in a hurry









it would look like this afterwards





previously i tried to tuck the chain in on my caviar, it creates bigger gap just within hours




compare it with the other side, please bear in mind, this is caviar and only few hours tucking in the chain





HTH


----------



## Elsbeth_

Wow, thanks for the picture!


----------



## Melody z

Hi, I'm kind of confused. For ladies who stay in the tropical humid asia country like me uses thirsty hippo or dehumidifier seems to have good reviews for this method. I am interested in placing thirsty hippo in my cabinet where I store my Chanel bags. However, my SA warned me seriously not to do it as it will dry out the leather in long term and the leather will crack sooner or later. She said there was once a customer walk into the boutique and scream about her Chanel leather cracking because of using thirsty hippo. Anyone experience similar problem? I am starting to worried as my Chanel calfskin bag will have mold if I don't use it for about 5 months. Some taught me to use a light soft toothbrush to brush away the mold then use damp cloth to gently wipe it. It works but the mold came bk few months later again if I don't use it. It's like a cycle.. I'm so tired of maintaining it, please advise.. Lol I let my bag sit in the cabinet naked, no dust bag and no box, pls share with me what I can do..Thanks


----------



## Purrsey

My leather boots were all mouldy after keeping her untouched in box in closed cabinet for over a year. And the leather also cracked. Of course I threw them away. And there was no thirsty hippo. 

Now that I started my lux collection since March this year, I place at least 2 hippos in my cabinet. Due to space constraint, all my bags are in their dustbag and box. I personally feel the hippos are a must (me also living in humid country). I don't see how it will contribute to cracks. I mean not that we are placing 10 hippos in one small space. For my case, it is very important to take my bags out from the box and dustbag once every few weeks to air for half a day. So far so good.


----------



## Sakurai888

Melody z said:


> Hi, I'm kind of confused. For ladies who stay in the tropical humid asia country like me uses thirsty hippo or dehumidifier seems to have good reviews for this method. I am interested in placing thirsty hippo in my cabinet where I store my Chanel bags. However, my SA warned me seriously not to do it as it will dry out the leather in long term and the leather will crack sooner or later. She said there was once a customer walk into the boutique and scream about her Chanel leather cracking because of using thirsty hippo. Anyone experience similar problem? I am starting to worried as my Chanel calfskin bag will have mold if I don't use it for about 5 months. Some taught me to use a light soft toothbrush to brush away the mold then use damp cloth to gently wipe it. It works but the mold came bk few months later again if I don't use it. It's like a cycle.. I'm so tired of maintaining it, please advise.. Lol I let my bag sit in the cabinet naked, no dust bag and no box, pls share with me what I can do..Thanks



Hi, I think the hippo shouldn't cause cracked leather. Unless like Purrsey said, we place much more than we should have. Mold is really stubborn, once it's there, when the humidity kicks in, it grows back. It also happens w/ my boots but now since I air them out, they're fine. But the problem aside from the humidity in my country is the dust (I wish we had snow every now and then ). that's another reason why i'm reluctant keeping it without boxes. But if your bag is of dark colour, I think it's still fine to air them. anyway, the hippos to me is very helpful and it does work.

May I know why it's moldy the first time? Was it being in touch with snow or rain? My cousin got the same experience when she ran into blizzard in NY, she came back w/ moldy Chanel. Normally when I travel, I bring a waterproof bag cover with me. It's still pretty hard finding one for handbag, the only time I found a very nice one was in Japan. Normally they have these type of cover only for rucksack, outdoor backpacks. Hope, they'd be more variety in the future.


----------



## Melody z

I have been keeping this calf leather bag in a 4 tier layer glass cabinet. One bag on each tier..no crowding or stacking. Very well space out naked.. not in dust bag or box. I used the bag once only not in rain or snow. Summer time. Im living in singapore so summer all year round. I even open the cabinet glass door to air it by turning on the air con.. but still turn moldy for my calf leather bag.. oh my god.. so tiring to maintain it haha however my caviar all seems fine. Only the calfskin have the moldy problem.  All stay in same cabinet. Hmm.. maybe I should place one thirsty hippos to try see how it goes and see how fast the water level rise..

I don't know how it turn moldy.  I noticed it after 5 months for not using the bag at all. One day I look into the glass cabinet where I store my chanel then I realized oh my.. some white fury patch looking thing on the edge and side of my bag.. a few area got that fury mould.. totally freak me out.. the bag never goes into any harsh condition weather before and I used it once when going shopping. Looks brand new .. then im shock to see the disgusting mould lol I even put some paper under the bag as I read it can absorb moisture too.. im lost of ways to keep the moldy away. Maybe I should try the hippos now and ignore wat my sa said.


----------



## Miva

vandymom13 said:


> I am new to Purse Forum, and I can't seem to figure out uploading the pictures. I got the first picture to load, so maybe I will post them separately. The first picture is the felt.



You are genius!!!   thank you for sharing !!!


----------



## goodbrand

I couldn't find a thread for my question, if you know please let me know the link or give your advice. Thanks ( my small Le Boy Stingray in Burgundy).


----------



## brunchatchanels

Make the double strap even and put them on the side. The strap is long enough that it won't be pressed to the bag. No chain mark. And no extra strain from hanging from a hook either. 

@brunchatchanels


----------



## Logic

I have the same question too, how would you pack the chains so it can be put into the dust bag then lying flat in the box?


----------



## studentinneed

My SA suggested to store, and actually packed it, so the leather strap is cradling the bag, and then the chains are wrapped in tissue paper on top of the bag.


----------



## Tonimichelle

I'd really like to know this too! I store my boy the same way as they did in store, chain inside the bag, the leather through the top and then stood upright in the dustbag, the same as the picture although that isn't mine I'm just too lazy to go upstairs and take a pic!
I'm concerned though about storing it upright as I've read that boy bags suffer a lot from corner wear and as mine is only stood upright when it's being stored I'm not sure if it would be better laying down?


----------



## Tonimichelle

I wouldn't worry too much about the chains touching the stingray though as I can't imagine it will leave a mark, it's very hard! The rest of mine is calf though, I know some of them are lambskin but not sure about the burgundy?


----------



## Cuteandcouture

brunchatchanels said:


> Make the double strap even and put them on the side. The strap is long enough that it won't be pressed to the bag. No chain mark. And no extra strain from hanging from a hook either.
> 
> 
> 
> @brunchatchanels




I store mines just like this as well, I'm always using it so I don't have time to pull it in and out of boxes!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

studentinneed said:


> My SA suggested to store, and actually packed it, so the leather strap is cradling the bag, and then the chains are wrapped in tissue paper on top of the bag.



+1 

this is, from my experience, the right way as well. you rest the chain (or leather strap, if it has one) along the top with tissue or a soft cloth separating the handles from the top of the bag. very easy to do inside or outside the dust bag and either standing or lying down.


----------



## brunchatchanels

Cuteandcouture said:


> I store mines just like this as well, I'm always using it so I don't have time to pull it in and out of boxes!



I don't put mine in the box because I use it often. Actually, I think seeing the bags makes you use them. And it takes too much time packing and unpacking anyway.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

brunchatchanels said:


> I don't put mine in the box because I use it often. Actually, I think seeing the bags makes you use them. And it takes too much time packing and unpacking anyway.




My thoughts exactly! Seeing what bags I have makes it so much easier for me to grab the ones I can coordinate w any outfit...


----------



## mlemee

Hi ladies... And fabulous guys!

I've been having a problem with my leather Chanel Boy bags that is really irritating me.

I store my leather Boy bags stuffed with the tissue paper that comes inside, kept in their box or just in the dust bag.
However, I have noticed that over time the bottom part of the bag starts to sag down a little, it doesn't stay flat. 

Does this happen to you? And how do you store your Boy bags?

It doesn't happen with my patent Boy bag. That stays rigid. I have sold 2 leather Boy bags because of this issue, I can't get past it! It's slight but I'm slightly OCD about proportions and like certain things to look perfect. I have space - shelves and cubicles - but I have a lot of bags... 

Would love to hear your advice on how you store.


----------



## nyetnof

Is your boy bag standing or lying down on one side when it's stored in the box?


----------



## mlemee

nyetnof said:


> Is your boy bag standing or lying down on one side when it's stored in the box?



It's lying down... Should it be standing up?
Should I just take them out of the box and stand them up?


----------



## Bella2015

View attachment 3115969

I store my bags standing w/ the chains hanging.


----------



## kittymoomoo

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3115969
> 
> I store my bags standing w/ the chains hanging.



Great idea Bella  !!!  Are these hooks the ones that are used for table tops, when your in a restaurant and there's no place for your handbag?  Also, your collection is beautiful dear !!


----------



## nyetnof

mlemee said:


> It's lying down... Should it be standing up?
> Should I just take them out of the box and stand them up?




Is the box lying down whilst the bag is lying down inside the box?

Sorry if the question sounds silly [emoji12]

From my experience and my FA bestie advice (which has worked for all my bags all these years), Chanel bags are better kept in the box like how it came when you've brought it. 

After you're done using it let's say after a day out, it is better to let it stay out airing for maybe a night or so before you wrap it back and place it back in the box. 

For boy bags, some people like standing it up so it doesn't crease the back of the bag, but I think depending on your boy bag's material, it shouldn't always kept standing, becoz I feel like bottom/edges will curl [emoji15]


----------



## Bella2015

kittymoomoo said:


> Great idea Bella  !!!  Are these hooks the ones that are used for table tops, when your in a restaurant and there's no place for your handbag?  Also, your collection is beautiful dear !!




Thank you my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Yes I got a pack of 12 table hangers for $6 on Amazon.com over the summer.


----------



## kittymoomoo

Bella2015 said:


> Thank you my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Yes I got a pack of 12 table hangers for $6 on Amazon.com over the summer.



Thank you so much for passing on this information.  I'll definitely be purchasing them too !!!


----------



## Bella2015

kittymoomoo said:


> Thank you so much for passing on this information.  I'll definitely be purchasing them too !!!




Anytime. Btw love your red collection. It's heavenly. TDF[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mlemee

nyetnof said:


> Is the box lying down whilst the bag is lying down inside the box?
> 
> Sorry if the question sounds silly [emoji12]
> 
> From my experience and my FA bestie advice (which has worked for all my bags all these years), Chanel bags are better kept in the box like how it came when you've brought it.
> 
> After you're done using it let's say after a day out, it is better to let it stay out airing for maybe a night or so before you wrap it back and place it back in the box.
> 
> For boy bags, some people like standing it up so it doesn't crease the back of the bag, but I think depending on your boy bag's material, it shouldn't always kept standing, becoz I feel like bottom/edges will curl [emoji15]



Thanks for your advice x


----------



## princessping

vandymom13 said:


> I am new to Purse Forum, and I can't seem to figure out uploading the pictures. I got the first picture to load, so maybe I will post them separately. The first picture is the felt.



this is really interesting.

do you have the dimension?


----------



## Ljlj

Chanbal said:


> Here is my contribution to the storage thread. This is how I store the bags that I use more often. This system allows me to easily change bags without wasting much time.
> 1) I use one pillow inside each bag (see picture, no more paper clutter)
> 2) I store the bag with the chains outside (see picture, I prefer these storage bags to the ones from Chanel)
> 
> I still have the purses that I don't use very often inside the Chanel dust bags, but I am considering to replace those as well.



Thank you for posting this. I am now using the bag-a-vie dustbags and I'm loving how convenient they are. Also, they're super soft. 

Ladies, I do have a question about the felt flap protector. I went to 2 hobby shops. The wool felt I found was thick. While the crafts felt was thin and scratchy, and made of acrylic/polyester.  Any recommendations? TIA!


----------



## Sakurai888

Ljlj said:


> Thank you for posting this. I am now using the bag-a-vie dustbags and I'm loving how convenient they are. Also, they're super soft.
> 
> Ladies, I do have a question about the felt flap protector. I went to 2 hobby shops. The wool felt I found was thick. While the crafts felt was thin and scratchy, and made of acrylic/polyester.  Any recommendations? TIA!



I also have concern w/ the felt texture sold in craft shop whether it'd be too rough for the leather or the hardware itself. I still trust tissue paper from chanel and tissue to cover up the hardware. I change the tissue cover everytime after using the bag


----------



## hqt5009

Hi ladies. I just got my very first Chanel . It's a black lambskin boy. I am wondering if anyone could advise on how to store a boy (pictures would be great!). I am especially worried about the metal chain causing dent/scratch on the soft lambskin leather. Right now I put just the metal chain part inside the bag and let the leather chain part wrap around the bottom of the bag and storing it upright in its original dust bag. Thanks!


----------



## kittymoomoo

hqt5009 said:


> Hi ladies. I just got my very first Chanel . It's a black lambskin boy. I am wondering if anyone could advise on how to store a boy (pictures would be great!). I am especially worried about the metal chain causing dent/scratch on the soft lambskin leather. Right now I put just the metal chain part inside the bag and let the leather chain part wrap around the bottom of the bag and storing it upright in its original dust bag. Thanks!



Huge congratulations on your first chanel, you boy is beautiful !! I store mine with a small air bag wrapped in tissue paper. The felt that came with it under the flap, I don't latch the lock. I have it sitting on a few soft  baby blankets. The chain and strap are sitting behind the bag on top of a shoe box so the weight of the chain and strap aren't dragging.  If I'm not going to be using it for over a week I lay a soft white pillow case on top. I do this for my classic flaps too. Maybe I'm being over protective but none of my bags have any dents from their chains. Hth.


----------



## hqt5009

kittymoomoo said:


> Huge congratulations on your first chanel, you boy is beautiful !! I store mine with a small air bag wrapped in tissue paper. The felt that came with it under the flap, I don't latch the lock. I have it sitting on a few soft  baby blankets. The chain and strap are sitting behind the bag on top of a shoe box so the weight of the chain and strap aren't dragging.  If I'm not going to be using it for over a week I lay a soft white pillow case on top. I do this for my classic flaps too. Maybe I'm being over protective but none of my bags have any dents from their chains. Hth.



Thanks for sharing your tips on how to store the boy! I'll try this way tonight haha. Btw, your boy looks gorgeous!!


----------



## kittymoomoo

hqt5009 said:


> Thanks for sharing your tips on how to store the boy! I'll try this way tonight haha. Btw, your boy looks gorgeous!!



Your very welcome hqt5009, and thank you for such a sweet complement


----------



## fally

kittymoomoo said:


> Huge congratulations on your first chanel, you boy is beautiful !! I store mine with a small air bag wrapped in tissue paper. The felt that came with it under the flap, I don't latch the lock. I have it sitting on a few soft  baby blankets. The chain and strap are sitting behind the bag on top of a shoe box so the weight of the chain and strap aren't dragging.  If I'm not going to be using it for over a week I lay a soft white pillow case on top. I do this for my classic flaps too. Maybe I'm being over protective but none of my bags have any dents from their chains. Hth.



Good Evening kittymoomoo, I am sorry to bother you, may I ask if your dark red boy came with the red felt that you used to store your bag? My SA forgot to include felts with my reissue and I worry about using a black felt to store because of color transfer. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you and I adore your boy it's a gorgeous piece especially the color. Take care and hope you are having a lovely evening.


----------



## kittymoomoo

fally said:


> Good Evening kittymoomoo, I am sorry to bother you, may I ask if your dark red boy came with the red felt that you used to store your bag? My SA forgot to include felts with my reissue and I worry about using a black felt to store because of color transfer. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you and I adore your boy it's a gorgeous piece especially the color. Take care and hope you are having a lovely evening.



No bother at all Fally, actually it did come with black, but I bought red felt for it just to be extra careful. I'm sure the the one Chanel gives  would be just fine, but I feel better being on the safe side. I actually bought all my colored bags their  own color matching felts from Michael's craft store. The only Chanel felt I use is my black jumbo. Thank you so much for your sweet words. I hope this helps, we spend so much money on these beauties so may as well do all we can to keep them beautiful. You have a restful evening as well dear.


----------



## fally

kittymoomoo said:


> No bother at all Fally, actually it did come with black, but I bought red felt for it just to be extra careful. I'm sure the the one Chanel gives  would be just fine, but I feel better being on the safe side. I actually bought all my colored bags their  own color matching felts from Michael's craft store. The only Chanel felt I use is my black jumbo. Thank you so much for your sweet words. I hope this helps, we spend so much money on these beauties so may as well do all we can to keep them beautiful. You have a restful evening as well dear.



Oh thank you so much kittymoomoo,  I will def. purchase from Michael's. You are the best. Take care, fally


----------



## Sakurai888

kittymoomoo said:


> Huge congratulations on your first chanel, you boy is beautiful !! I store mine with a small air bag wrapped in tissue paper. The felt that came with it under the flap, I don't latch the lock. I have it sitting on a few soft  baby blankets. The chain and strap are sitting behind the bag on top of a shoe box so the weight of the chain and strap aren't dragging.  If I'm not going to be using it for over a week I lay a soft white pillow case on top. I do this for my classic flaps too. Maybe I'm being over protective but none of my bags have any dents from their chains. Hth.



OMG Dear aside from ur gorgeous red boy, my eyes are instantly drawn to the animals pattern underneath it. I got the exact same print on my vanity case i got from Macy's like ages ago. Do you store the boy inside it?


----------



## kittymoomoo

Sakurai888 said:


> OMG Dear aside from ur gorgeous red boy, my eyes are instantly drawn to the animals pattern underneath it. I got the exact same print on my vanity case i got from Macy's like ages ago. Do you store the boy inside it?



Thats so sweet Sakurai, Actually it's a soft baby blanket. I don't like to store my bags on hard surfaces. I know it sounds crazy, but I think it keeps the bottoms looking good.  I've never seen this print on anything else, I'm sure this animal print is real  pretty on a vanity case.


----------



## Ginsy

What about Chanel patent leather ? How should I keep it safe and nicely without any problem?


----------



## Dluvch

Tuymiu said:


> View attachment 2747015
> View attachment 2747017
> 
> 
> Of course, I do not store the bags I use often in these boxes.



I,think the bags need ventilation, not sure air tight plastic containers are a good idea. Everything I have read says not to do that.


----------



## Dluvch

Sakurai888 said:


> Hi Doodles78
> yes it's not that obvious. i also just notice it when i stuffed it. i found that the left side protrudes more. i actually just bought the bag.
> 
> normally i also wrap my chain but still put it lying flat in the box. now i try to change how i store my chanel bags based on the advice i've found here to avoid depuffing.
> 
> I plan to wrap and put the chain at the back instead of at the front avoiding the _*hunching effect_ . but chanel's box doesn't have a flat base, there's this edges surrounding the box so when it stands up, it's going to lean more on one side though not much. this is my other worries since the bag is not in a flat standing up position. i read the instruction book that comes with the mitt gloves, it recommends to tuck the chain inside like in the boutique but i still wonder if it could create the problem above especially on lambskin.
> 
> *at the moment, i store the bag above, in the box, upright position, chain wrapped at the back of the bag,  front bag facing the base of the box since the base surrounded by the extra edges, back of the bag facing the lid of the box. so the bag is going to lean more towards the back of the bag. what do you gals think? any other idea to store the bag in chanel's box upright?*
> 
> i still prefer to keep the bag in the box rather than dustbag because it's dusty here and in my past experience, the smell of the leather is preserved excellently with the box and i have no problem with the humidity.
> 
> *(pls see a post in previous few pages sorry i could not remember the ID about a TPFer putting the chain in front and the bag hunched but when she put the chains at the back, the problem's solved)



The. Chanel repair dept told me to rotate boxes from standing to laying flat to prevent bag from de puffing and structure loss.  I also put a fan on in my closet during the day to ensure it is well ventilated.  Lastly I used a dehumidifier In my closet during rainy and humid days.


----------



## Dluvch

kittymoomoo said:


> Your very welcome hqt5009, and thank you for such a sweet complement



Kittymoomoo, are the felts soft or scratchy, I might order some for my bags, mostly for the chains.


----------



## kittymoomoo

Dira919 said:


> Kittymoomoo, are the felts soft or scratchy, I might order some for my bags, mostly for the chains.



Hi dear, The ones I just bought from Beverly's craft store that match the color exactly to the 12a seem to be alittle  softer than the ones I bought from Michael's craft store. Although the Michael's  I've had them on my Beige Clair caviar  jumbo for over a year and no scratches at all. Also I'm using it on my lambskin boy, no problem at all.


----------



## Dluvch

kittymoomoo said:


> Hi dear, The ones I just bought from Beverly's craft store that match the color exactly to the 12a seem to be alittle  softer than the ones I bought from Michael's craft store. Although the Michael's  I've had them on my Beige Clair caviar  jumbo for over a year and no scratches at all. Also I'm using it on my lambskin boy, no problem at all.



Ty my dear friend!  I am scared to death of my bags getting damaged while being stored especially with prices increasing I can't buy new anymore for a long long time:banned:


----------



## kittymoomoo

Dira919 said:


> Ty my dear friend!  I am scared to death of my bags getting damaged while being stored especially with prices increasing I can't buy new anymore for a long long time:banned:



I know what mean !! Your singing my song- The Ban island blues hahaha.  I have mine sitting on baby blankets  - how crazy am I?  I don't care if my kids and husband thinks I am, I'm doing anything that will keep them looking good. They laughed at me when I jumped at the felts, my daughter asked "Mom what are you making? " When I told her what their for she rolled her eyes and laughed. She's 33 and has no interest at ALL in designer anything. Oh well my only granddaughter will inherent them all !!


----------



## Dluvch

kittymoomoo said:


> I know what mean !! Your singing my song- The Ban island blues hahaha.  I have mine sitting on baby blankets  - how crazy am I?  I don't care if my kids and husband thinks I am, I'm doing anything that will keep them looking good. They laughed at me when I jumped at the felts, my daughter asked "Mom what are you making? " When I told her what their for she rolled her eyes and laughed. She's 33 and has no interest at ALL in designer anything. Oh well my only granddaughter will inherent them all !!


my daughter already asked "mom, when you're dead I am going to get all your chanel bags, right?"  She then proceeded to say " do I have to wait for you to die to get them".  And to top it all off she's only 5!


----------



## kittymoomoo

Dira919 said:


> my daughter already asked "mom, when you're dead I am going to get all your chanel bags, right?"  She then proceeded to say " do I have to wait for you to die to get them".  And to top it all off she's only 5!



Hahaha how adorable !!  And smart too !!!


----------



## casseyelsie

Dira919 said:


> my daughter already asked "mom, when you're dead I am going to get all your chanel bags, right?"  She then proceeded to say " do I have to wait for you to die to get them".  And to top it all off she's only 5!




LOL! [emoji23]


----------



## Sakurai888

Dira919 said:


> The. Chanel repair dept told me to rotate boxes from standing to laying flat to prevent bag from de puffing and structure loss.  I also put a fan on in my closet during the day to ensure it is well ventilated.  Lastly I used a dehumidifier In my closet during rainy and humid days.



Hi Dear, since that post i've found what i thought is a better method of storing my chanel bags. if the bag is laid down, it would create the puffing issue, if it's standing up then structure issue due to the weight of the chain. i tackle both by storing my bag as posted previously. so less worried for getting a hunched structure. i don't have to buy any extra items too as i only use tissue to wrap the chain and the ribbon got from the store to lift the chain up and tie it around the box. in terms of the saying the leather needs to breathe, i live in one of the most humid country in the world, i just use silica gel (if you're afraid of it touching the leather, you could wrap them in tissue) and put hippos on my cabinet. also i rotate the usage of the bag. so far so good. lots of SAs recommend different methods for storing the bags but i guess whatever works for you and your main concern. HTH
this is the link to my previous post of storing my chanel bags method.
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28731470&postcount=967


----------



## Dluvch

Sakurai888 said:


> Hi Dear, since that post i've found what i thought is a better method of storing my chanel bags. if the bag is laid down, it would create the puffing issue, if it's standing up then structure issue due to the weight of the chain. i tackle both by storing my bag as posted previously. so less worried for getting a hunched structure. i don't have to buy any extra items too as i only use tissue to wrap the chain and the ribbon got from the store to lift the chain up and tie it around the box. in terms of the saying the leather needs to breathe, i live in one of the most humid country in the world, i just use silica gel (if you're afraid of it touching the leather, you could wrap them in tissue) and put hippos on my cabinet. also i rotate the usage of the bag. so far so good. lots of SAs recommend different methods for storing the bags but i guess whatever works for you and your main concern. HTH
> this is the link to my previous post of storing my chanel bags method.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28731470&postcount=967



This is awesome info Ty my friend.  My bags are sooooo much work.  I too use everything that came with the bag including tissue paper as I am afraid to use plastic bubble wrap because I read somewhere it is bad for leather.  But now I am hearing tissue paper attracts moths, what's a girl to do    I like your method.


----------



## Mummylovechanel

I am not sure whether this is the right way to store my jumbo as I just wrap the bag in baby blanket.


----------



## muluver

Ljlj said:


> Thank you for posting this. I am now using the bag-a-vie dustbags and I'm loving how convenient they are. Also, they're super soft.
> 
> Ladies, I do have a question about the felt flap protector. I went to 2 hobby shops. The wool felt I found was thick. While the crafts felt was thin and scratchy, and made of acrylic/polyester.  Any recommendations? TIA!



I searched for "wool felt" on etsy and found a seller that sells 100% merino wool felt sheets. I had bought some of the acrylic ones from michael's in the past and switched out all of them with the 100% wool ones. I can definitely feel a difference!


----------



## kittymoomoo

muluver said:


> I searched for "wool felt" on etsy and found a seller that sells 100% merino wool felt sheets. I had bought some of the acrylic ones from michael's in the past and switched out all of them with the 100% wool ones. I can definitely feel a difference!



Great information, thanks for posting it !! I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Ljlj

muluver said:


> I searched for "wool felt" on etsy and found a seller that sells 100% merino wool felt sheets. I had bought some of the acrylic ones from michael's in the past and switched out all of them with the 100% wool ones. I can definitely feel a difference!




Thank you for your recommendation. [emoji3] Will look into that. By any chance, is it Felt on the Fly?


----------



## Dluvch

kittymoomoo said:


> Great information, thanks for posting it !! I'll definitely check it out.



I just bought some from Amazon yesterday 100% wool sheets.  Mine were from dimensions needle craft.


----------



## muluver

Ljlj said:


> Thank you for your recommendation. [emoji3] Will look into that. By any chance, is it Felt on the Fly?



Yes! That's the seller I purchased from but there were several sellers out there.


----------



## mmaya

kittymoomoo said:


> I know what mean !! Your singing my song- The Ban island blues hahaha.  I have mine sitting on baby blankets  - how crazy am I?  I don't care if my kids and husband thinks I am, I'm doing anything that will keep them looking good. They laughed at me when I jumped at the felts, my daughter asked "Mom what are you making? " When I told her what their for she rolled her eyes and laughed. She's 33 and has no interest at ALL in designer anything. Oh well my only granddaughter will inherent them all !!


My daughters are the same!!! They do not care...  22 yrs old and 14 yrs old and they think am crazy!!! hopefully one day they will understand or I will have a granddaughter thats just like me....


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Hi,

Just curious to find out how do you store/keep your Boy Chanel in your closet? 

It's tricky because of the hardware chain which can leave marks on the lambskin! &#128547;


----------



## LV Bags Lover

This is how I am going to store my new medium boy. The hardware will be infront of the bag and the leather strap is placed behind of the bag. A Chanel dustbag will be used to cover up the exterior flap for protection. &#128517;


----------



## kittymoomoo

Dira919 said:


> I just bought some from Amazon yesterday 100% wool sheets.  Mine were from dimensions needle craft.



I just saw this, thanks so much friend.  I'll definitely be checking them out !!


----------



## mmaya

I store them in their dust bag with chain behind it which I wrap the chain in felt so chain doesn't get scratched on the shelf when I move it. 

No box ever!!!!  SA and repair manager at Chanel said Leather needs to breath and the box is a bad idea. They have seen many bad issue due to leaving the bag in the box.. MOLD 

I also rotate them every other day by putting them upright or then lying them down on a soft blanket on my shelf.


----------



## goodbrand

love your idea, thanks


----------



## imgg

I just bought my first boy and the chain leaves indentations on the outside I realized real quick.  Luckily it wasn't permanent.  I store the chain inside the bag and place the sleeper over the bag.


----------



## susieserb

She sits on a closet shelf, stuffed like a teenager's bra!!!


----------



## Stacy31

The most important thing in my opinion is that your wrap the chain in tissue paper.  I have 3 boys and two of them have the black dust bag, one has the white one.  I lay my bags flat in the black dust bags, wrap the chains and make sure they do not touch the bags (as not to leave indentations). My lambskin boy is in a white dustbag and I also wrap the chain with tissue paper. I store this one in the upright position with the wrapped chain in the top of the dustbag and not touching the bag at all. I also keep the original felt pieces on them and stuff them all with tissue paper. So far, not one mark


----------



## susieserb

For what ever it's worth.  I don't use a dust bag or fold the chain.  I think it's important to stuff the bag to maintain it's shape (I have a lambskin new medium Boy) the chain falls either in the front to the back..I've never had any problems with indentations.  However make sure another bag is NOT pressed up against the purse making the chain dig into the bag; i.e. standing like soldiers marching in order.

If there's too many barriers between me and my purses I find that I will not reach for them and wear them.  But that's me.


----------



## Vanana

I wrap the leather shoulder strap around the bottom part of the bag, tuck the metal chain inside the bag. 


I don't want the bottom edge of the leather from "curling" due to standing for a long time (as I prefer to have bag standing vs lying on the back/front quilts), so I roll up a piece of wrapping paper (like rolled up newspaper) and simply tuck it under the bottom part of the bag (beneath the leather shoulder strap) so that it sort of "props up" the edges of the bag while standing up and take the pressure off them to prevent curling. 


Then into dust bag and store in ventilated mesh shoe box like all other bags.


----------



## luvbags29

I have one caviar woc and many caviar slgs.  I've been keeping them inside their felt pouch inside their original box stored upright.   Is this the correct way?  I'd appreciate any advice or comments.  Thank you!!


----------



## baglover2013

For my caviar flap, I just wrap the chains in felt and place it on top then I put it in the dustbag, which goes into the magnetic box that I picked up from Marshalls. FYI, if you don't have the Chanel box, using one from Marshalls is great!! Those are sturdy and well made. I forgot, I put bubble wrap inside the box so that my purse isn't accidentally laying flat so that the quilting doesn't flatten. Maybe I should leave it outside of the box due to possibly mold issue???


----------



## luvbags29

baglover2013 said:


> For my caviar flap, I just wrap the chains in felt and place it on top then I put it in the dustbag, which goes into the magnetic box that I picked up from Marshalls. FYI, if you don't have the Chanel box, using one from Marshalls is great!! Those are sturdy and well made. I forgot, I put bubble wrap inside the box so that my purse isn't accidentally laying flat so that the quilting doesn't flatten. Maybe I should leave it outside of the box due to possibly mold issue???



I do have my original Chanel hard black boxes which I use but I've heard conflicting comments about just storing in their dustbag only versus using the felt dustbag and inside the box... Glad to know you also stick them in their boxes and have had no problems.


----------



## Sakurai888

luvbags29 said:


> I do have my original Chanel hard black boxes which I use but I've heard conflicting comments about just storing in their dustbag only versus using the felt dustbag and inside the box... Glad to know you also stick them in their boxes and have had no problems.



+1 i also store inside the bag and having a wonderful preserved condition (and leather smell) instead


----------



## Dluvch

Sakurai888 said:


> +1 i also store inside the bag and having a wonderful preserved condition (and leather smell) instead



Me too, I actually use Your method, Sakurai888, it is by far the best!  Thank you for showing the pic to demonstrate.


----------



## Laneige

Hmm I still keep my bags upright n they r fine
Not to put them in boxes esp if it's been used before. N also the humidity level where it's store. Moulds etc will grow when humidity Level is high
I don't have a system to store them so I use the most basic thing. So happened I have designed my wardrobe where there's a metal rod for me to hang my things. I think I must have thought of my bags when I designed my wardrobe as such. 
I placed my bags on suitable boxes (lv) for the bag to rest upon. Then I use a hanger plus a S hook to hook one side of the hanger n the other on the bag chains (wrapped with felt). 
In this case the chain pressure isn't on the bag. It's suspended by the metal rod n hanger etc. I don't have to worry abt back of the bag flatten too
Recently I'm. Quite lazy n just hang one of my lambskin bag with felt at the back pocket n hang it up but against a rod (part of the temporary furniture design!'h... Find the quilt a bit flatten   Probably also due to tha cleaning of the bag by professional. Tsk

My area is quite high humidity so I don't store bags in felt cover. I sew my own soft cotton bag n put them inside
If th bag is store in the back n on top of the bubble wrap, the bag still has the 100% chain weight n 3/4 of bag weight rest against a bubble wrap thing. Feel that gravity will still make the bag rest on the bubble wrap n indirectly flatten the quilt. Maybe the damage won't be that fast esp the weight might happened to rest onto part of the bubble shapes (quilt isn't of flat surface) n some get absorbed by the wrap. Not v gd with my explaination. Lol. Hopefully someone can understand


----------



## may0112

mmaya said:


> My daughters are the same!!! They do not care...  22 yrs old and 14 yrs old and they think am crazy!!! hopefully one day they will understand or I will have a granddaughter thats just like me....



Omg!! I think im crazy myself, im in love w chanel at an early age, 17!!! I bought my first this year, and i just turned 21..


----------



## Dluvch

may0112 said:


> Omg!! I think im crazy myself, im in love w chanel at an early age, 17!!! I bought my first this year, and i just turned 21..



I started when I was 17 years ago and still love it centuries later.


----------



## luvbags29

Sakurai888 said:


> +1 i also store inside the bag and having a wonderful preserved condition (and leather smell) instead





Dira919 said:


> Me too, I actually use Your method, Sakurai888, it is by far the best!  Thank you for showing the pic to demonstrate.





I'm so glad to hear others store their caviar items in their original boxes without any problems arising.  I have a new black caviar gst on its way to me and I wanted to make sure I'm not wrecking my bags by storing them in the felt dustbag and box.  Thanks


----------



## benitad

i asked the chanel SA this question and she said to keep the bags in the duster bags in the box.  tissue is fine to keep chains away from leather  so as long as it doesn't cause the boxes to be overstuffed.


----------



## fuyumi

I will keep the stuffings in for bags that need to hold their shape and straps or chains will be tucked away or wrapped up. I don't like seeing chain marks on the leather. Mostly they be in their dustbags as having them in the boxes will make it troublesome for me to switch around.


----------



## brunchatchanels

Upright with chain on the side. No chain mark. No flat quilt. No strain on straps. Easy to pick and use.


----------



## Sakurai888

Dira919 said:


> Me too, I actually use Your method, Sakurai888, it is by far the best!  Thank you for showing the pic to demonstrate.



Glad to share Dear!


----------



## Meow_honno

I always keep in the bag and hanging them.


----------



## graceandfaith

Can someone tell me if this is ok to store my jumbo lambskin?? I wrap the chains in tissue from Chanel just like when it was bought a few weeks ago. I then wrap the bag in one piece of white tissue and place the bag in the dust bag and stand it up.  What concerns me is that the chains are wrapped just like new in a thick tissue from Chanel so there is no fear of indentation but  by placing the wrapped chain on top , will that cause too much weight on the bag?? Every other way seems to put pressure on the exterior lambskin Doesn't seem like it would but from reading the thread some people have been concerned in the past. I have provided a pic of it wrapped to give you a look at how I store it.


----------



## graceandfaith

I store it just like this pic with the chains wrapped like this but add one thin sheet of white tissue paper around the whole bag and then place in the dustbag and stand it up in the box - I don't want the wire shelving to indent the leather so the box provides a nice safe base to stand on.


----------



## graceandfaith

vandymom13 said:


> . The last pictures, I attache the velcro and wrap the chain in felt.



I absolutely love your design. What do you do about the weight of the chain on the bag though? I'm afraid if I lay the lambskin down it will depuff - for me standing up is better but then again there's the chain weight issue &#128565;&#128565;&#128565;


----------



## graceandfaith

Ladies after some researching here's what I've come up with - it allows the bag to stand upright to avoid laying flat and possible causing depuffing of quilts but also avoids the chain to put weight on the bag and cause sagging. Chains are to the back - raised up high and away from lambskin exterior. Hope this helps anyone that needs a good storing idea.


----------



## Dluvch

Hi everyone, thanks to another TPF member, I have come up with a new way to store my chanel classics.  I use linen draws from the container store to store my bags in them so I can see them better.  I also bought hooks to attach inside the draws to hook the chain for the jumbos so they don't cause any damage.  This method allows me to enjoy my bags and easily access them. I leave the doors open to ventilate the bags and close them at night.  The doors are clear so I can still see my babies.


----------



## Dluvch

Here are the hooks I bought


----------



## Dluvch

Here's a closer look at the inside where I attached the hooks


----------



## Dluvch

Sorry that last pic was blurry


----------



## missie1

Love your storage solutions


----------



## Ljlj

Dira919 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to another TPF member, I have come up with a new way to store my chanel classics.  I use linen draws from the container store to store my bags in them so I can see them better.  I also bought hooks to attach inside the draws to hook the chain for the jumbos so they don't cause any damage.  This method allows me to enjoy my bags and easily access them. I leave the doors open to ventilate the bags and close them at night.  The doors are clear so I can still see my babies.




Hello Dira. Love how you store your beauties. I was considering those linen boxed from Container Store before, but never got around to doing it because I wasn't sure what size to get. If you don't mind, what size do you use for your Jumbos and M/Ls? Thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

Ljlj said:


> Hello Dira. Love how you store your beauties. I was considering those linen boxed from Container Store before, but never got around to doing it because I wasn't sure what size to get. If you don't mind, what size do you use for your Jumbos and M/Ls? Thanks! [emoji3]



Hi there, I use the shirt size for the jumbos  standing up and the large sweater box for the two ml's see pic above.


----------



## graceandfaith

Dira919 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to another TPF member, I have come up with a new way to store my chanel classics.  I use linen draws from the container store to store my bags in them so I can see them better.  I also bought hooks to attach inside the draws to hook the chain for the jumbos so they don't cause any damage.  This method allows me to enjoy my bags and easily access them. I leave the doors open to ventilate the bags and close them at night.  The doors are clear so I can still see my babies.



Hi Dira!! I'm on the website and am having the hardest time finding exactly what you bought!! It's genius!! If you have a moment can you tell us the item # on the website?? Thank you so much for the awesome ideas!! I'm going to buy them Monday!!!


----------



## Dluvch

graceandfaith said:


> Hi Dira!! I'm on the website and am having the hardest time finding exactly what you bought!! It's genius!! If you have a moment can you tell us the item # on the website?? Thank you so much for the awesome ideas!! I'm going to buy them Monday!!!



Here's a pic


----------



## Dluvch

graceandfaith said:


> Hi Dira!! I'm on the website and am having the hardest time finding exactly what you bought!! It's genius!! If you have a moment can you tell us the item # on the website?? Thank you so much for the awesome ideas!! I'm going to buy them Monday!!!



The exact name is linen drop top shirt and sweater storage boxes


----------



## Dluvch

graceandfaith said:


> Hi Dira!! I'm on the website and am having the hardest time finding exactly what you bought!! It's genius!! If you have a moment can you tell us the item # on the website?? Thank you so much for the awesome ideas!! I'm going to buy them Monday!!!



Item number 10054605


----------



## gimme_purses

Dira919 said:


> Item number 10054605



I'm going to need to get a configuration similar to this as well.  Thank you for sharing this storage solution! :worthy:


----------



## kittymoomoo

Dira919 said:


> Item number 10054605



This is brilliant !  It's the perfect solution for the straps. I've been laying the straps on top of shoe boxes behind my flaps so the weight doesn't stress the bags.  I love  the window and the hooks to hang the straps.  I'm definitely doing this.  Thank you darling friend :urock:


----------



## Vanana

Dira919 said:


> Sorry that last pic was blurry



Oh dear Dira you are a genius. I have the same boxes for my bags but the hooks make it perfect!!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Dira919 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to another TPF member, I have come up with a new way to store my chanel classics.  I use linen draws from the container store to store my bags in them so I can see them better.  I also bought hooks to attach inside the draws to hook the chain for the jumbos so they don't cause any damage.  This method allows me to enjoy my bags and easily access them. I leave the doors open to ventilate the bags and close them at night.  The doors are clear so I can still see my babies.




Great idea!!! I might have to check this out!!


----------



## graceandfaith

Dira919 said:


> Item number 10054605



Thank you Dira!! I've had my jumbo straps behind the bag on top on a shoe box as well to not put stress on the bag but this is so perfect!!!!!


----------



## graceandfaith

Dira919 said:


> Item number 10054605


 So for the jumbo bags it's the box that measures 11"x15"x8"???


----------



## Dluvch

kittymoomoo said:


> This is brilliant !  It's the perfect solution for the straps. I've been laying the straps on top of shoe boxes behind my flaps so the weight doesn't stress the bags.  I love  the window and the hooks to hang the straps.  I'm definitely doing this.  Thank you darling friend :urock:





gimme_purses said:


> I'm going to need to get a configuration similar to this as well.  Thank you for sharing this storage solution! :worthy:





Vanana said:


> Oh dear Dira you are a genius. I have the same boxes for my bags but the hooks make it perfect!!!





Cuteandcouture said:


> Great idea!!! I might have to check this out!!





graceandfaith said:


> Thank you Dira!! I've had my jumbo straps behind the bag on top on a shoe box as well to not put stress on the bag but this is so perfect!!!!!



You ladies are going to love it!  I get to look at my bags, open the door and smell them, touch them, and overall access them so much easily than when I had them wrapped up in their boxes.  I needed a visual of them as I feel mentally this helps me accept the fact that I have enough bags and my collection is now complete.


----------



## Dluvch

graceandfaith said:


> So for the jumbo bags it's the box that measures 11"x15"x8"???



It's the one that states shirt box.  I use the sweater one to store two ml's, see second row box in my pic. The shirt box I lay standing up see first and third row of boxes that has the hooks and my jumbos inside.  My white and one of my  red jumbos (10c) are single flaps hence why they don't need the hooks since their chains easily tuck inside the bag, I just use a felt on top to protect the chain from touching the top of the bag.


----------



## Ljlj

Dira919 said:


> Hi there, I use the shirt size for the jumbos  standing up and the large sweater box for the two ml's see pic above.




Thank you! That's very helpful. [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

Ljlj said:


> Thank you! That's very helpful. [emoji3]



your welcome my friend


----------



## hoot

Dira919 said:


> Here are the hooks I bought




Great minds think alike! I use those hooks as well to hang my chains on so 1. The chains don't lean against the bag and 2. There's no extra weight! 

I've been doing this for about two years now, but mine are not in those lovely linen boxes. That's another awesome tip! Mine are on a shelf and I place the hooks a bit higher than yours against the wall. Works great!


----------



## Dluvch

By the way the Gst fits laying down perfectly in the large sweater box that I use for my two ml's.  The TPF member was using these for her H tote bags and it made me think that it was the perfect solution for my chanel bags!  I need to find her name to give full credit to her as she inspired the idea.


----------



## Dluvch

hoot said:


> Great minds think alike! I use those hooks as well to hang my chains on so 1. The chains don't lean against the bag and 2. There's no extra weight!
> 
> I've been doing this for about two years now, but mine are not in those lovely linen boxes. That's another awesome tip! Mine are on a shelf and I place the hooks a bit higher than yours against the wall. Works great!



That's a great idea too, I have small kids whom I don't trust to not touch my bags!  They are sneaky little creatures.


----------



## graceandfaith

Dira919 said:


> It's the one that states shirt box.  I use the sweater one to store two ml's, see second row box in my pic. The shirt box I lay standing up see first and third row of boxes that has the hooks and my jumbos inside.  My white and one of my  red jumbos (10c) are single flaps hence why they don't need the hooks since their chains easily tuck inside the bag, I just use a felt on top to protect the chain from touching the top of the bag.



Thank you so much for taking the time to explain everything. You are very sweet.


----------



## Valentine2014

Dira919 said:


> It's the one that states shirt box.  I use the sweater one to store two ml's, see second row box in my pic. The shirt box I lay standing up see first and third row of boxes that has the hooks and my jumbos inside.  My white and one of my  red jumbos (10c) are single flaps hence why they don't need the hooks since their chains easily tuck inside the bag, I just use a felt on top to protect the chain from touching the top of the bag.



ingenious storage idea!


----------



## pupee

bought my boy bag last week, was not sure how i should store it and found this video!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAU4V7dmiAs 

do you have a better way? pls share~
additionally i had a few soft cloths wrapping around the leather strap which seems touching the round loop chain to avoid dent.


----------



## ceedoan

Dira919 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to another TPF member, I have come up with a new way to store my chanel classics.  I use linen draws from the container store to store my bags in them so I can see them better.  I also bought hooks to attach inside the draws to hook the chain for the jumbos so they don't cause any damage.  This method allows me to enjoy my bags and easily access them. I leave the doors open to ventilate the bags and close them at night.  The doors are clear so I can still see my babies.




wow, what a fantastic idea!!! the hooks stick to the linen - brilliant!! i'm totally doing this!! thanks girl!


----------



## Sakurai888

Dira919 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to another TPF member, I have come up with a new way to store my chanel classics.  I use linen draws from the container store to store my bags in them so I can see them better.  I also bought hooks to attach inside the draws to hook the chain for the jumbos so they don't cause any damage.  This method allows me to enjoy my bags and easily access them. I leave the doors open to ventilate the bags and close them at night.  The doors are clear so I can still see my babies.



what a perfect moment i revisit this thread! after my method of storing, i was thinking it doesn't look lovely especially after there are quite some bags with boxes here and there sighh. the box is great Dira! the thing is, i still like the strap to be able to fully be lifted right above the bag (i feel it's safer for the bag structure and leather). do they have box with that width but higher than that? i think storing chanel's classic (boy also has bigger chains even) is one of a challenge in my life


----------



## graceandfaith

Dira919 said:


> The exact name is linen drop top shirt and sweater storage boxes



Hi Dira- my husband picked up the boxes last night for me. One question - on yours is the plastic window all scratchy and spoty?? Just don't know if they all look like that or if they gave my husband a bad few boxes. I don't want to go back to exchange if this is the norm on those plastic windows


----------



## Vanana

Dira919 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to another TPF member, I have come up with a new way to store my chanel classics.  I use linen draws from the container store to store my bags in them so I can see them better.  I also bought hooks to attach inside the draws to hook the chain for the jumbos so they don't cause any damage.  This method allows me to enjoy my bags and easily access them. I leave the doors open to ventilate the bags and close them at night.  The doors are clear so I can still see my babies.


 
I rushed out after work to Michaels and bought the hooks BEFORE THE SNOWSTORM - will be doing this later today! 


Other people sit in traffic to buy food and other essentials.. I guess for me this counts as "other essentials"


----------



## Fgl11

Vanana said:


> I rushed out after work to Michaels and bought the hooks BEFORE THE SNOWSTORM - will be doing this later today!
> 
> 
> Other people sit in traffic to buy food and other essentials.. I guess for me this counts as "other essentials"




That's a great idea!! Perfect time to get organized!!!


----------



## Dluvch

Sakurai888 said:


> what a perfect moment i revisit this thread! after my method of storing, i was thinking it doesn't look lovely especially after there are quite some bags with boxes here and there sighh. the box is great Dira! the thing is, i still like the strap to be able to fully be lifted right above the bag (i feel it's safer for the bag structure and leather). do they have box with that width but higher than that? i think storing chanel's classic (boy also has bigger chains even) is one of a challenge in my life



You can get the heavy duty jumbo hooks I guess for the boy bag.  I don't own a boy so I really don't know much about the chain thickness and if it will fit.   For my jumbo since the chain is on the hook there is no weight on the bag.


----------



## Dluvch

Vanana said:


> I rushed out after work to Michaels and bought the hooks BEFORE THE SNOWSTORM - will be doing this later today!
> 
> 
> Other people sit in traffic to buy food and other essentials.. I guess for me this counts as "other essentials"



Yeah, can't wait to see.


----------



## Dluvch

graceandfaith said:


> Hi Dira- my husband picked up the boxes last night for me. One question - on yours is the plastic window all scratchy and spoty?? Just don't know if they all look like that or if they gave my husband a bad few boxes. I don't want to go back to exchange if this is the norm on those plastic windows



Yes some are perfect clear and some have spots not really an issue for me.


----------



## graceandfaith

Dira919 said:


> Yes some are perfect clear and some have spots not really an issue for me.



Oh ok - yeah the spots don't really bother me but the scratch marks look like a cat got to it!! It's worth a trip Monday just to see the other ones in stock. Love the box though!! So heavy duty and well made!!!! Thank you again!!


----------



## graceandfaith

Thank you again Dira!!!! Miss Chanel is safe in her box and awaiting her jumbo friend to join her in March!!! Lol

Every Chanel owner should buy these boxes!! Perfect!!!


----------



## Ljlj

Dira919 said:


> Hi there, I use the shirt size for the jumbos  standing up and the large sweater box for the two ml's see pic above.




Hi Dira! Thank you so much for sharing your storage/display solutions. I have made 2 trips to the Container Store already..and will make another one this coming week lol.[emoji6]
It's so refreshing to finally see them in their glory. No more hiding in dustbags. I have limited closet space so this is a brilliant idea. I used the sweater box for a small just mademoiselle, wocs and slgs. The shirt box on its side for my jumbos, seasonal bag and camera case... and on its normal configuration for 226 laying flat on its back. I also bought the shoe box for a vintage clutch. 
Because they are now visible and easily accessible, I'm definitely using them more. It also lessens the itch to buy another Chanel bag, hahaha [emoji4]


----------



## Dluvch

I'm so glad you ladies love these boxes!!


----------



## ceedoan

Dira919 said:


> I'm so glad you ladies love these boxes!!


 

and another follower here!!! lol thanks dira, for your fab idea. they didn't have the gray boxes in stock at the container store so i'm having them shipped to me. can't wait to organize and store my beauties so they are more accessible and protected. i have a feeling i will using them much more often this way!!!


----------



## allure244

Dira919 said:


> I'm so glad you ladies love these boxes!!



I might have to jump on getting these container store boxes as well. Love this idea


----------



## Dluvch

I'm glad you ladies like the boxes, another TPF member used these boxes (the sweater size) for her Birkins and hence I thought I could totally make them work for my classic bags if I add some hooks for the chains.   I feel like I was buying new bags without realizing how much I already have because my bags were all wrapped up in their black boxes, out of sight out of mind syndrome.  So this helps me to appreciate what I have and curtail any unnecessary spending.  

One more tip, if you don't use your bags often, keep the door open during the day so your bags can breathe.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Dira919 said:


> I'm glad you ladies like the boxes, another TPF member used these boxes (the sweater size) for her Birkins and hence I thought I could totally make them work for my classic bags if I add some hooks for the chains.   I feel like I was buying new bags without realizing how much I already have because my bags were all wrapped up in their black boxes, out of sight out of mind syndrome.  So this helps me to appreciate what I have and curtail any unnecessary spending.
> 
> One more tip, if you don't use your bags often, keep the door open during the day so your bags can breathe.



What an awesome idea!  I am planning a trip to the container store today. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## anny_c

When I bought my first Chanel flap in Berlin, the SA told me to tuck the chain to one side and wrap the whole chain with tissue paper to avoid any mark. After 3 years I still do that and have no problem storing inside the box


----------



## ceedoan

Thanks again Dira for the awesome storage idea!! Just waiting on my most recent purchase to arrive and my beige Clair to come back from Chanel spa to store in the second medium box. Yay! No more worrying about deflating lambskin, chain marks on the bags, and of course airing them out like you're supposed to!


----------



## SuhanaHarith

I can't wait to get my hands of the boxes to store my classic and GST! Been keeping them in boxes and making sure I take them out for a breather every weeks or so. Right now this is how I wrap my chain and store my bag and I must say it does get pretty tedious at times! [emoji28]


----------



## Dluvch

SuhanaHarith said:


> View attachment 3264082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get my hands of the boxes to store my classic and GST! Been keeping them in boxes and making sure I take them out for a breather every weeks or so. Right now this is how I wrap my chain and store my bag and I must say it does get pretty tedious at times! [emoji28]



That what I was doing and I almost dreaded having them because it was such a pain in the neck.


----------



## Dluvch

ceedoan said:


> Thanks again Dira for the awesome storage idea!! Just waiting on my most recent purchase to arrive and my beige Clair to come back from Chanel spa to store in the second medium box. Yay! No more worrying about deflating lambskin, chain marks on the bags, and of course airing them out like you're supposed to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262092
> View attachment 3262145



Yeah!!!!  I like your idea of the cloth on the hooks, gonna have to use that


----------



## pennypenny

Hi ladies. Sorry, where to buy these boxes again? Can i order online? Thanks!


----------



## Ljlj

pennypenny said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry, where to buy these boxes again? Can i order online? Thanks!




containerstore.com [emoji3]


----------



## pennypenny

Ljlj said:


> containerstore.com [emoji3]



Thanks! Doing my order now.


----------



## graceandfaith

OP - The Container Store should cut you a commission check for all the wonderful business you are sending their way!!! These boxes have been a Godsend!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## phillj12

ceedoan said:


> Thanks again Dira for the awesome storage idea!! Just waiting on my most recent purchase to arrive and my beige Clair to come back from Chanel spa to store in the second medium box. Yay! No more worrying about deflating lambskin, chain marks on the bags, and of course airing them out like you're supposed to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262092
> View attachment 3262145




Great idea!! Wish I had the space! I get so tired of putting my bags back in their boxes!!


----------



## miumiuaddict27

ceedoan said:


> Thanks again Dira for the awesome storage idea!! Just waiting on my most recent purchase to arrive and my beige Clair to come back from Chanel spa to store in the second medium box. Yay! No more worrying about deflating lambskin, chain marks on the bags, and of course airing them out like you're supposed to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262092
> View attachment 3262145




Nice boxes
Doubt so will get delivery to my country sigh


----------



## miumiuaddict27

ceedoan said:


> Thanks again Dira for the awesome storage idea!! Just waiting on my most recent purchase to arrive and my beige Clair to come back from Chanel spa to store in the second medium box. Yay! No more worrying about deflating lambskin, chain marks on the bags, and of course airing them out like you're supposed to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262092
> View attachment 3262145




Can tel me what's the item name on the left
Trying to find the one to store my jumbo in the website


----------



## ceedoan

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Can tel me what's the item name on the left
> Trying to find the one to store my jumbo in the website



here's the link to it. the sweater boxes are flipped on their sides to hold the jumbos. there's two colors - beige or gray (mine are the gray ones). 

http://www.containerstore.com/s/clo...rop-front-sweater-box/123d?productId=10029671


----------



## miumiuaddict27

ceedoan said:


> here's the link to it. the sweater boxes are flipped on their sides to hold the jumbos. there's two colors - beige or gray (mine are the gray ones).
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/s/clo...rop-front-sweater-box/123d?productId=10029671




Thanks a lot found it
Found a few more useful items in the website
Just my luck with tax and all to deliver to my country it's like double the price sigh [emoji18]


----------



## SuhanaHarith

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Nice boxes
> Doubt so will get delivery to my country sigh




Yes! It does. [emoji173]&#65039; Hehe!


----------



## Chanel_Lover111

ceedoan said:


> here's the link to it. the sweater boxes are flipped on their sides to hold the jumbos. there's two colors - beige or gray (mine are the gray ones).
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/s/clo...rop-front-sweater-box/123d?productId=10029671


Hi,

It's for Jumbo but good for single or double flap?

Thanks!


----------



## ceedoan

Chanel_Lover111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's for Jumbo but good for single or double flap?
> 
> Thanks!



these boxes will fit either!!  there's plenty of room left on the sides even when you suspend the chain strap.


----------



## jydeals1

ceedoan said:


> here's the link to it. the sweater boxes are flipped on their sides to hold the jumbos. there's two colors - beige or gray (mine are the gray ones).
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/s/clo...rop-front-sweater-box/123d?productId=10029671


Hey guys! I've recently received my beige boxes frok the ContainerStpre but noticed there's a scent in all of them. How did you get rid of it? 

TIA

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ljlj

jydeals1 said:


> Hey guys! I've recently received my beige boxes frok the ContainerStpre but noticed there's a scent in all of them. How did you get rid of it?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app




Hello there! I went to the store and when I got home, one of the boxes had a strong, offensive smell. I returned that and when I bought more boxes, I was sniffing and smelling them at the store lol.

The ones I have still smell of something but not offensive. Maybe try airing them out and putting those charcoal packets to absorb the smell? Hth! [emoji3]


----------



## YEANETT

Chanbal said:


> Here is my contribution to the storage thread. This is how I store the bags that I use more often. This system allows me to easily change bags without wasting much time.
> 
> 1) I use one pillow inside each bag (see picture, no more paper clutter)
> 
> 2) I store the bag with the chains outside (see picture, I prefer these storage bags to the ones from Chanel)
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the purses that I don't use very often inside the Chanel dust bags, but I am considering to replace those as well.




I also use pillows inside all my flaps I have made them myself


Lynntqy said:


> Here it is =)
> 
> 
> Step 1:
> I use the black felt to protect the inner flap as there is zip on the outer flap, taught by SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 2:
> I put the chain into the upper part of the white dustbag nicely, carefully not to fold the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 3:
> Carefully put the top part of white dustbag onto the lower part of the white dustbag, place it in box and store the box upright.



This is exactly how I do it and have done it for years my flaps have no issues! This was suggested to me by a Chanel manager



Sakurai888 said:


> Hi, it's a good idea to rotate the position of the box from laying flat to standing once in a while. My only concern for this is the position of the chain. If i put it inside the white dustbag pocket chain compartment in the front, i'm afraid that it's gonna make the bag 'hunch' to the front. The same concern also goes to if I decide to put the chain at the back. In which position do u put the chain when standing? Back or front of the bag? Do u feel that the bag structure 'hunch' when doing so? TiA



Sakura the leaning forward happened to me until I was told how to do it properly. When you put the chain inside the dust bag, grab both side on the dust bag making sure the chain is align correctly and not staying with all the chain weight in the middle of the dust bag. Then, place it over the front like I do. If you are doing it correctly, it does not lean forward at all. HTH



Luv iz Louis said:


> Ok I saw a great tip on You Tube about classics and the White dust bags.
> 
> Instead of putting the bag in facing forwards (facing the front of the dustbag where Cocos head is) but it in so the back of the bag faces the front and then tuck the chains in the pocket of the dustbag and then fold that back over so the chains are then sitting on the back of the bag and not on front of the bag so the bag wont get a lean forward. If that makes sense? I can take a photo later to show you if that helps?
> 
> I brought a preloved Jumbo and she did lean forward when sitting up but once I switched storing her "back to front" in the bag, she came good and I have never had an issue. It seems much better if the chains are in their pocked laying on the back of the bag.



I also place the chain dust bag part to the back for a couple of days to let the leather on bag breath. And once in a while I get the bag out of dust bag and leave it completely out without it for a week, I never removed the protectors only if I am going out of course[emoji6]



Purrsey said:


> I copied you and I start off with the cushioning of the bottom first. Hee. I'm seriously running out of space. I'm looking forward to bigger space of my new home in another 6 months to come. Definitely need to improve storage space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962931



Lol I do this two!!! 




calflu said:


> Besides the deflating issue, I don't have enough space in my closet to store my bags flat with chains pulled out so I have them stand up right like how they are stored in boutiques and with chains tuck in. So far I've not have any issues and some of my lambi are stored like this for a few months before I take them out for rotation.
> 
> Perhaps part of the reasons I don't understand the gap between flaps issues is that as long as the bags look align to me when they stand up straight with chains out as if I'm wearing them then I'm ok. [emoji1] and if you have chains tucked in...shouldn't that naturally cause gap between flaps?
> 
> Also with felt sheets inserted between flaps and body of the bags, there's bound to be gaps between flaps.
> 
> All my bags come with felts in between flaps except one. Your Chanel SAs are supposed to pack the bags with enough felts between flaps before they put the bags into white dust bags and chanel magnetic boxes. Sometimes SAs don't pack them properly. This actually happened to me once when I first bought Chanel. Contrary to common believe.....it was a boutique SA in Cannes France who made the mistake. And of course I wouldn't have known until I came home! [emoji33]  she also wasn't stored properly when she's in store on the shelf. So there were scratches on the back of inner flap and stupid me didn't notice that when I first bought Chanel!
> 
> 
> You can also look this up on the forum. I know some ladies store their bags with chains out in the other pocket of the white dust bag.




I am one of those ladies here are my pics!


	

		
			
		

		
	
chain inside dust bag to the front.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 with chain inside dust bag but to the back.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my version of the inside pillow lol..


----------



## YEANETT

Ljlj said:


> Thank you for posting this. I am now using the bag-a-vie dustbags and I'm loving how convenient they are. Also, they're super soft.
> 
> Ladies, I do have a question about the felt flap protector. I went to 2 hobby shops. The wool felt I found was thick. While the crafts felt was thin and scratchy, and made of acrylic/polyester.  Any recommendations? TIA!




The ones that come with classic flaps are thin, if your didn't come with it, I am sure you could ask your SA to provide you with some or any craft store you could find them [emoji4]


----------



## YEANETT

Dira919 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks to another TPF member, I have come up with a new way to store my chanel classics.  I use linen draws from the container store to store my bags in them so I can see them better.  I also bought hooks to attach inside the draws to hook the chain for the jumbos so they don't cause any damage.  This method allows me to enjoy my bags and easily access them. I leave the doors open to ventilate the bags and close them at night.  The doors are clear so I can still see my babies.



The hook idea is so nice! 



kittymoomoo said:


> This is brilliant !  It's the perfect solution for the straps. I've been laying the straps on top of shoe boxes behind my flaps so the weight doesn't stress the bags.  I love  the window and the hooks to hang the straps.  I'm definitely doing this.  Thank you darling friend :urock:



I like how you do it. I do something a little different,  when I let my bag breath for a week I lay the chain straps on top of a pillow I placed behind my bag



Dira919 said:


> I'm glad you ladies like the boxes, another TPF member used these boxes (the sweater size) for her Birkins and hence I thought I could totally make them work for my classic bags if I add some hooks for the chains.   I feel like I was buying new bags without realizing how much I already have because my bags were all wrapped up in their black boxes, out of sight out of mind syndrome.  So this helps me to appreciate what I have and curtail any unnecessary spending.
> 
> One more tip, if you don't use your bags often, keep the door open during the day so your bags can breathe.



I agree! I was advised not to place the bags ever inside a close box, leather needs to breath once in a while
I have those boxes for some of my daughter's shoes.[emoji4]


----------



## jydeals1

Ljlj said:


> Hello there! I went to the store and when I got home, one of the boxes had a strong, offensive smell. I returned that and when I bought more boxes, I was sniffing and smelling them at the store lol.
> 
> The ones I have still smell of something but not offensive. Maybe try airing them out and putting those charcoal packets to absorb the smell? Hth! [emoji3]


Thx! I'll try airing them out. I'm just afraid that if I put the bag inside and closed the window, then eventually the bag will smell of that smell.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## candiesgirl408

I put every bag in its dustbag lined up with all the bags' faces facing to the right like books on a shelf...and keep SLGs in their boxes since they're easier to keep and store inside these wooden wine containers =] the boxes are lined with thick black cotton fabric. 

Thought it was a fun way to store them and I now have "drawers"... So they're safer from the dogs and air out at the same time XD


----------



## ManilaMama

Hi ladies, I'm getting my first flap today! My hubby is bringing it home tonight from Sydney! So excited!

It's a caviar black in GHW. 

How should it be stored? I tried searching the care thread and couldn't find storage instructions. 

Here are my thoughts - in dustbag, in box, standing up. Is that right? 

I will stuff it with paper correct?

How about the chains? Pulled in and put in the big compartment? With paper in between chain and top of outside of bag? (The chains part confuse me. I don't quite know where to put them while stored)

Do I close the flap while stored? 

Any ideas would be appreciated! Photos even more loved!

Thanks!


----------



## Raquel Raquel

I just purchased a brand new Chanel black caviar jumbo with gold hardware from Neiman Marcus 7 days ago. I just opened the box today and I noticed wear and tarnished marks around the 4 rings the straps are pulled through. Is this normal? I watched the SA remove the bag from the original shipping packaging. Please help!


----------



## CATEYES

Raquel Raquel said:


> I just purchased a brand new Chanel black caviar jumbo with gold hardware from Neiman Marcus 7 days ago. I just opened the box today and I noticed wear and tarnished marks around the 4 rings the straps are pulled through. Is this normal? I watched the SA remove the bag from the original shipping packaging. Please help!



Nope, for one from NM last year and it had tarnishing around two of the grommets. I took it back right away. They may tell you to try running it off with a soft cloth as my SA did but it didn't come off. I had to wait months on the list for another. It had leather issues so back it went. I ended up buying a pre-loved one from Fashionphile. At least it didn't have all those issues the brand new from the factory had. Crazy right?!


----------



## CATEYES

ManilaMama said:


> Hi ladies, I'm getting my first flap today! My hubby is bringing it home tonight from Sydney! So excited!
> 
> It's a caviar black in GHW.
> 
> How should it be stored? I tried searching the care thread and couldn't find storage instructions.
> 
> Here are my thoughts - in dustbag, in box, standing up. Is that right?
> 
> I will stuff it with paper correct?
> 
> How about the chains? Pulled in and put in the big compartment? With paper in between chain and top of outside of bag? (The chains part confuse me. I don't quite know where to put them while stored)
> 
> Do I close the flap while stored?
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated! Photos even more loved!
> 
> Thanks!



I pull the chain all the way as if you were going to wear long from one shoulder or cross-body. Then open the second flap and put in the long chain. I make sure to put some tissue inside of the bag so it keeps its shape while stored, and then close the lock. I have a few seasonal's that are softer caviar so those I wrap the chain that is across the top with tissue too so it doesn't indent onto the softer leather. Then I put it into the dust bag and store sitting up just like if you sat it down on a table. Don't suggest storing in the box as it may not be able to breathe and cause mold. Hope that helped!


----------



## Raquel Raquel

Wow!!! I paid $6000.00 dollars for this and that's ridiculous. I thought I was just over thinking the bag and making a big deal out of nothing. I also noticed a little bit of glue residue on the bag in a couple places. I'm sick to my stomach.

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Raquel Raquel

I watched a lot of YouTube videos on storing these types of bags.  There are multiple ways to store them, with some methods being better than others.

It may be best to pull the straps away from the bag, in the double chain position as if you're going to wear it. Place the bag in the dust bag. Next, wrap the straps in white tissue paper. Then carefully leaving the straps out of the dust bag. Also, place both pieces of the felt carefully back in place, as when you first received the bag new.

Watch here: https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=LLi9cQOCOS5af77Up4eXfoFA&v=IAU4V7dmiAs


----------



## ceedoan

Here's how I store my Chanel after seeing it done by a fellow member with this genius idea of hers!! The thread is on here somewhere I just don't remember which - maybe the care/maintenance of caviar leather one?? Anyway, boxes are form the container store


----------



## ManilaMama

ceedoan said:


> Here's how I store my Chanel after seeing it done by a fellow member with this genius idea of hers!! The thread is on here somewhere I just don't remember which - maybe the care/maintenance of caviar leather one?? Anyway, boxes are form the container store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306674




OMG this is genius. I think I will follow this! It definitely ensures that the chains don't get "used" to a weird position and also ensures no dents on the bag!

I'm loving all your suggestions! Thank you!

I will look at the YouTube video after this!!


----------



## honeybunch

I really don't think it's necessary to worry about the storage of caviar flaps. Lambskin yes, caviar no. I just have a bit of tissue paper in it, stand mine up in its white dust bag and make sure the chains (doubled) are out of the dust ba and resting on it.  I don't spend a lot of time on it and my bag is completely fine.


----------



## ManilaMama

honeybunch said:


> I really don't think it's necessary to worry about the storage of caviar flaps. Lambskin yes, caviar no. I just have a bit of tissue paper in it, stand mine up in its white dust bag and make sure the chains (doubled) are out of the dust ba and resting on it.  I don't spend a lot of time on it and my bag is completely fine.




I'm actually very happy to hear this. More reason to relax and enjoy the bag I've long been waiting for!!


----------



## tiyawna

ceedoan said:


> Here's how I store my Chanel after seeing it done by a fellow member with this genius idea of hers!! The thread is on here somewhere I just don't remember which - maybe the care/maintenance of caviar leather one?? Anyway, boxes are form the container store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306674




Hi, I was following this idea on the other thread. I purchased the shirt box instead of the sweater box because I'm just starting my Chanel collection and didn't think I needed the larger size. Do you think the straps are high enough off of the bag? Should I just exchange this one for the sweater box to be safe. The bag is a jumbo double flap. Thanks!


----------



## calflu

Have you tried to read this thread in our FAQ?

Lots of recommendation here 


Please always search first


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html


----------



## aundria17

Just a few shots of a kind of simple idea I had. To keep the chains off the bags I put a larger purse I have in its dust bag between my 2 chanels and used the drawstrings to tie them up and away from the bag. Worked great for me.


----------



## stellaai

candiesgirl408 said:


> I put every bag in its dustbag lined up with all the bags' faces facing to the right like books on a shelf...and keep SLGs in their boxes since they're easier to keep and store inside these wooden wine containers =] the boxes are lined with thick black cotton fabric.
> 
> Thought it was a fun way to store them and I now have "drawers"... So they're safer from the dogs and air out at the same time XD
> 
> View attachment 3284389


Very neat!!


----------



## mmaya

I store them on an open shelf in their dust bag the  with chain outside the dust bag. I wrap the chain in a felt sleeve. 

I was told to never store in the box or in a closed cabinet. 

I never let them sit too long on the shelf either


----------



## Keylocket

I'm thinking of getting a dehumidifier for the room i keep my bags at.... 
I'm living in a very humid country and i was told by many that its best to keep the bags in a open area so that they can "breathe" (eg. cupboards, drawers are not very ideal for such humid countries....)


----------



## JoeyLouis

Drawers with plenty of silica packets to remove moisture.


----------



## Ginsy

The turn lock on my chanel flap bag seems to be tarnish.. Does any one know what are the charges to replace a new 1?


----------



## Ljlj

Hello and happy friday!

To reissue/2.55 owners: can you please share what method of storing works best for you?

I store mine laying down on their back but after a while, I notice that the base bows down and I have to reshape the base. Then I store them upright for a while.

So I alternate between storing flat and standing upright. Anybody does the same? Or do you just stick with one method? Or maybe use a base shaper?

Looking forward to hearing from you. Thanks![emoji3]


----------



## katiebal

Ljlj said:


> Hello and happy friday!
> 
> To reissue/2.55 owners: can you please share what method of storing works best for you?
> 
> I store mine laying down on their back but after a while, I notice that the base bows down and I have to reshape the base. Then I store them upright for a while.
> 
> So I alternate between storing flat and standing upright. Anybody does the same? Or do you just stick with one method? Or maybe use a base shaper?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you. Thanks![emoji3]



I store my reissues just like I store my classic flaps- standing up, stuffed, and in a dust bag. Never laying down, I want to try to prevent the bowed bottom


----------



## squeeni

katiebal said:


> I store my reissues just like I store my classic flaps- standing up, stuffed, and in a dust bag. Never laying down, I want to try to prevent the bowed bottom


What do you use to stuff them with? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## candiesgirl408

I store all my bags in wooden wine crates. It's just a cute way to reuse the very nice wine boxes that my BF gets from his work since they usually end up being tossed once the wine is sold. 

I line the inside of the boxes with some linen napkins/cloth to prevent scratches and then store my bags in their dust bags standing up inside the lines crates. The bags are stuffed but not too stuffed and the hardware is wrapped up and placed away inside the bag. 


Also, I keep all my bags unlocked/opened when I store it to prevent any dents from the closure onto the leather. I didn't do that with my mini when I first bought it before I knew, and now it's slightly indented but that would happen with normal use anyway... I just like to slow the process. 

If I showed you my woc I've had for almost two years, there are no dents where the zipper pull is on the flap. It looks brand new because I store it open


----------



## katiebal

squeeni said:


> What do you use to stuff them with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app



I just use tissue paper and pack it fairly tight inside the bag


----------



## Heathkant

candiesgirl408 said:


> I store all my bags in wooden wine crates. It's just a cute way to reuse the very nice wine boxes that my BF gets from his work since they usually end up being tossed once the wine is sold.
> 
> I line the inside of the boxes with some linen napkins/cloth to prevent scratches and then store my bags in their dust bags standing up inside the lines crates. The bags are stuffed but not too stuffed and the hardware is wrapped up and placed away inside the bag.
> 
> 
> Also, I keep all my bags unlocked/opened when I store it to prevent any dents from the closure onto the leather. I didn't do that with my mini when I first bought it before I knew, and now it's slightly indented but that would happen with normal use anyway... I just like to slow the process.
> 
> If I showed you my woc I've had for almost two years, there are no dents where the zipper pull is on the flap. It looks brand new because I store it open


I really like this idea. I want to find new ways of storing my Chanel bags, but I also am considering getting the room room temperature controlled to keep all of mine safe. We have protective lighting inside the room. Hubby had it installed last summer.


----------



## catin

Thanks so many good ideas here - I am going to head to the container store tomorrow based on all the great results with the linen boxes. 

I had no idea that storing bags in the chanel box was bad either and now I know!


----------



## beachkaka

I stuff my flap bags with old cotton t shirts rolled up in shapes of the bag internal shape, stand up in closet and leave it in the dust bag, leave the chain in the other side of the dust bag(you know how does the white dust bag come with two pocket sections, one side is bigger than another) the chain will never touch the leather of the bag. It's easy, quick and efficient.


----------



## Vanana

squeeni said:


> What do you use to stuff them with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


 
not sure if this helps but I stuff them with either the tissue paper (like the ones they come with) or sometimes (especially for lambskin) clean white/light colored old t-shirt or pillow case folded up.  HTH!


----------



## squeeni

Vanana said:


> not sure if this helps but I stuff them with either the tissue paper (like the ones they come with) or sometimes (especially for lambskin) clean white/light colored old t-shirt or pillow case folded up.  HTH!


Thanks.  Will try this. May do shirts as worry tissue paper may scratch 

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Vanana

I've been using the IKEA shoe boxes and the Container Store shirt box (used both types of boxes for my different bags) for over a year now, and I just went to IKEA to get 40 additional ones to fully replace the Container Store shirt boxes I have. 

 A few things about the Container Store's shirt box that I personally found annoying/not ideal for storing leather bags after testing it out:

A bit too big, even for jumbo so takes up too much wasted "extra space" in the back and side of the box - which means I have to dig/reach in far to get my bags out and it takes up a lot of space on my shelves - space I can use to store other bags 
Very heavy to lift in/out of (I store my bags on the higher/top shelves mostly)
*Most importantly, *the door for the box does not allow the bag to "breath" because it's a sealed plastic window - this is the true concern as I want to ensure the leather can breath so the bag does not dry out/quilts won't flatten out - I was afraid that this heavy box with the window/door closed would be more suffocating than the original Chanel box that the bag came in with, which defeats the purpose of proper storage... I had to keep the door open for these boxes the whole time I had them and I'm just tired of it.
I change my bags EVERYDAY and often MANY times a day so this is a HUGE deal to me, and I have extremely low tolerance for inefficiency   I'm no fun when I'm grumpy  

I included picture of my silver jumbo inside the IKEA storage box with plenty space left (I store my chain in the dust bag pocket and flip it to the back of the bag when storing).  I also included the website link for reference in case you guys want to check out the dimensions and views.  


 The IKEA shoe boxes are IMO PERFECTION for the following reasons:

They protect your bags with plenty of structure (much more than necessary) but not "rigid" and still lightweight
The window/door is made of mesh so it BREATHS and allows you to see through to easily tell which bag is inside (they come in many colors but white/light colors are easier to see the interior and peek at which bag they stored)
The size dimension is PERFECT for ALL my Chanel bags (my largest ones are jumbos); 2 mini's can coexist harmoniously
Plenty sufficient space for even jumbos with just enough left over all around the bag (not crowded/touching at all - you see it close to the edge of the box in the photo because the dust bag is not "tight/flushed" against the bag) - no waste of space on my shelves (yay more bags!). it's *really annoying* when I had to "reach deep/far into the box" to take your bag out if the box is too tall/deep/big with extra unusable space that served no purpose

The door open/close by a strong Velcro strip which is easy to get in/out of, especially compared to the little loop that I had to use for the container store container door
The door also has a white "pull strap" to make it easier for you to pull the box out of/up or down from the spot/shelves or just to carry it around (don't worry the Velcro will hold)
The back (opposite side of the door/window) has a diagonal zipper - While unzipped the box can fold flat for storage when not in use.
They are just under $8 for 4 of them - which is just crazy
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40300285/

Yes, I store my Chanel bags in $2 IKEA shoe storage containers... I'm in the process of figuring out how to get some Chanel hardware attached to the pull straps on these boxes and decorate them 

If you are an IKEA executive tracing the unusual spike in sales activity back to this post, please feel free to reach out to me for more product improvement collaboration ideas, and do not hesitate to send me more of these wonderful storage boxes as I am powerless against new Chanel bags:lolots:


----------



## enyalis

Vanana said:


> I've been using the IKEA shoe boxes and the Container Store shirt box (used both types of boxes for my different bags) for over a year now, and I just went to IKEA to get 40 additional ones to fully replace the Container Store shirt boxes I have.
> 
> A few things about the Container Store's shirt box that I personally found annoying/not ideal for storing leather bags after testing it out:
> 
> A bit too big, even for jumbo so takes up too much wasted "extra space" in the back and side of the box - which means I have to dig/reach in far to get my bags out and it takes up a lot of space on my shelves - space I can use to store other bags
> Very heavy to lift in/out of (I store my bags on the higher/top shelves mostly)
> *Most importantly, *the door for the box does not allow the bag to "breath" because it's a sealed plastic window - this is the true concern as I want to ensure the leather can breath so the bag does not dry out/quilts won't flatten out - I was afraid that this heavy box with the window/door closed would be more suffocating than the original Chanel box that the bag came in with, which defeats the purpose of proper storage... I had to keep the door open for these boxes the whole time I had them and I'm just tired of it.
> I change my bags EVERYDAY and often MANY times a day so this is a HUGE deal to me, and I have extremely low tolerance for inefficiency   I'm no fun when I'm grumpy
> 
> I included picture of my silver jumbo inside the IKEA storage box with plenty space left (I store my chain in the dust bag pocket and flip it to the back of the bag when storing).  I also included the website link for reference in case you guys want to check out the dimensions and views.
> 
> 
> The IKEA shoe boxes are IMO PERFECTION for the following reasons:
> 
> They protect your bags with plenty of structure (much more than necessary) but not "rigid" and still lightweight
> The window/door is made of mesh so it BREATHS and allows you to see through to easily tell which bag is inside (they come in many colors but white/light colors are easier to see the interior and peek at which bag they stored)
> The size dimension is PERFECT for ALL my Chanel bags (my largest ones are jumbos); 2 mini's can coexist harmoniously
> Plenty sufficient space for even jumbos with just enough left over all around the bag (not crowded/touching at all - you see it close to the edge of the box in the photo because the dust bag is not "tight/flushed" against the bag) - no waste of space on my shelves (yay more bags!). it's *really annoying* when I had to "reach deep/far into the box" to take your bag out if the box is too tall/deep/big with extra unusable space that served no purpose
> 
> The door open/close by a strong Velcro strip which is easy to get in/out of, especially compared to the little loop that I had to use for the container store container door
> The door also has a white "pull strap" to make it easier for you to pull the box out of/up or down from the spot/shelves or just to carry it around (don't worry the Velcro will hold)
> The back (opposite side of the door/window) has a diagonal zipper - While unzipped the box can fold flat for storage when not in use.
> They are just under $8 for 4 of them - which is just crazy
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40300285/
> 
> Yes, I store my Chanel bags in $2 IKEA shoe storage containers... I'm in the process of figuring out how to get some Chanel hardware attached to the pull straps on these boxes and decorate them
> 
> If you are an IKEA executive tracing the unusual spike in sales activity back to this post, please feel free to reach out to me for more product improvement collaboration ideas, and do not hesitate to send me more of these wonderful storage boxes as I am powerless against new Chanel bags:lolots:



Your analysis and explanation is fantastic! I am totally sold on these and will be picking up some for my collection soon  Thank you!


----------



## Ljlj

Vanana said:


> I've been using the IKEA shoe boxes and the Container Store shirt box (used both types of boxes for my different bags) for over a year now, and I just went to IKEA to get 40 additional ones to fully replace the Container Store shirt boxes I have.
> 
> A few things about the Container Store's shirt box that I personally found annoying/not ideal for storing leather bags after testing it out:
> 
> A bit too big, even for jumbo so takes up too much wasted "extra space" in the back and side of the box - which means I have to dig/reach in far to get my bags out and it takes up a lot of space on my shelves - space I can use to store other bags
> Very heavy to lift in/out of (I store my bags on the higher/top shelves mostly)
> *Most importantly, *the door for the box does not allow the bag to "breath" because it's a sealed plastic window - this is the true concern as I want to ensure the leather can breath so the bag does not dry out/quilts won't flatten out - I was afraid that this heavy box with the window/door closed would be more suffocating than the original Chanel box that the bag came in with, which defeats the purpose of proper storage... I had to keep the door open for these boxes the whole time I had them and I'm just tired of it.
> I change my bags EVERYDAY and often MANY times a day so this is a HUGE deal to me, and I have extremely low tolerance for inefficiency   I'm no fun when I'm grumpy
> 
> I included picture of my silver jumbo inside the IKEA storage box with plenty space left (I store my chain in the dust bag pocket and flip it to the back of the bag when storing).  I also included the website link for reference in case you guys want to check out the dimensions and views.
> 
> 
> The IKEA shoe boxes are IMO PERFECTION for the following reasons:
> 
> They protect your bags with plenty of structure (much more than necessary) but not "rigid" and still lightweight
> The window/door is made of mesh so it BREATHS and allows you to see through to easily tell which bag is inside (they come in many colors but white/light colors are easier to see the interior and peek at which bag they stored)
> The size dimension is PERFECT for ALL my Chanel bags (my largest ones are jumbos); 2 mini's can coexist harmoniously
> Plenty sufficient space for even jumbos with just enough left over all around the bag (not crowded/touching at all - you see it close to the edge of the box in the photo because the dust bag is not "tight/flushed" against the bag) - no waste of space on my shelves (yay more bags!). it's *really annoying* when I had to "reach deep/far into the box" to take your bag out if the box is too tall/deep/big with extra unusable space that served no purpose
> 
> The door open/close by a strong Velcro strip which is easy to get in/out of, especially compared to the little loop that I had to use for the container store container door
> The door also has a white "pull strap" to make it easier for you to pull the box out of/up or down from the spot/shelves or just to carry it around (don't worry the Velcro will hold)
> The back (opposite side of the door/window) has a diagonal zipper - While unzipped the box can fold flat for storage when not in use.
> They are just under $8 for 4 of them - which is just crazy
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40300285/
> 
> Yes, I store my Chanel bags in $2 IKEA shoe storage containers... I'm in the process of figuring out how to get some Chanel hardware attached to the pull straps on these boxes and decorate them
> 
> If you are an IKEA executive tracing the unusual spike in sales activity back to this post, please feel free to reach out to me for more product improvement collaboration ideas, and do not hesitate to send me more of these wonderful storage boxes as I am powerless against new Chanel bags:lolots:




Vanana, thank you for your very detailed explanation. I have had the container store boxes for about 4 months now and  I'm still bothered by the smell (maybe glue?). I like that I can see my lovely bags and I do love the display window effect. I open the boxes at night to ventilate but I'm worried about the dust. Also, with the weather getting warmer, I'm concerned that those boxes will suffocate my bags. 

I actually have the ikea shoe boxes but never thought of using them for my Chanel bags. Thanks for the suggestion! Can you stack them though with bags inside since they're not that rigid? I stack them but with shoes inside so I'm not that worried about sagging/squishing effects lol. My Chanel bags are much more precious haha


----------



## Vanana

Ljlj said:


> Vanana, thank you for your very detailed explanation. I have had the container store boxes for about 4 months now and  I'm still bothered by the smell (maybe glue?). I like that I can see my lovely bags and I do love the display window effect. I open the boxes at night to ventilate but I'm worried about the dust. Also, with the weather getting warmer, I'm concerned that those boxes will suffocate my bags.
> 
> I actually have the ikea shoe boxes but never thought of using them for my Chanel bags. Thanks for the suggestion! Can you stack them though with bags inside since they're not that rigid? I stack them but with shoes inside so I'm not that worried about sagging/squishing effects lol. My Chanel bags are much more precious haha


 
Right?! I worry about the unintended suffocation as well, sort of end up defeating the purpose, though I must admit if not for the Ikea boxes, the container stores are the best options available that I've come across.. 


I do stack them but I am careful to stack the lighter bags on top. for example, I have my jumbos and M/L's on the bottom, then I stack the mini's (2 in each Ikea box) on top layer. they hold up fine with the structure of the box and the weight involved - no problem this way.  I would envision that if you put jumbo on top and mini's on the bottom, that may not be ideal though... 


I think the material of the box holds up its shape well with common sense use!


----------



## lilacto

Hello, I know I have seen a thread like this before but I cant find it. I want to know how people here store their chanel flaps. I know its better not to store in box and stuffed, but how much stuffing ... On the corner on one side of my medium flap, the leather/ quilt seems to be softening or deflating and Im wondering if its because I keep it standing and stuffed. Also do you pull the chains in or leave them out on the caviar flap? Im worried Im not storing them right!

Please direct me if there already is a thread, if not please advice.

Thank u!


----------



## calflu

Hi 

You can either do a search or go to our FAQ for reference next time you can't find it!


Here you go

How do you store your Chanel Handbags?
http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/How-do-you-store-your-Chanel-Handbags?.139278/


----------



## elise_chua

Hi, I will like to know if anyone of us have difficulty storing your chanel bags? 

I have this phobia of the boy thick chain collapsing on the top of the bag while in storage which will somehow flatten the top of the bag?


----------



## harpwing

I always put them in the dust bag and in the box.


----------



## mmaya

elise_chua said:


> Hi, I will like to know if anyone of us have difficulty storing your chanel bags?
> 
> I have this phobia of the boy thick chain collapsing on the top of the bag while in storage which will somehow flatten the top of the bag?


I store my Chanel Classic Flaps  in their dust bag and sitting on a shelf in a cool dry place (Never in their boxes) I use my boxes for decor only. I am currently having issues with how to store my Boy Bag bc just like you the chain worries me. i am storing it with chain lying in front of bag with tissue paper protecting the the sides where the chain lays. i need to insert a pic for you bc its hard to explain!!!


----------



## elise_chua

mmaya said:


> I store my Chanel Classic Flaps  in their dust bag and sitting on a shelf in a cool dry place (Never in their boxes) I use my boxes for decor only. I am currently having issues with how to store my Boy Bag bc just like you the chain worries me. i am storing it with chain lying in front of bag with tissue paper protecting the the sides where the chain lays. i need to insert a pic for you bc its hard to explain!!!



Hi mmaya, 

I just manage to google this.. I think this will work well? 
Planning to customize this Velcro wrap.. 
Chanel SA mention not to store the bags in the box as we need to let the leather "breathe"?
And also to store it leaving on its back instead of upright for the fear of the sides sagging down. 
Is she right?


----------



## mmaya

elise_chua said:


> Hi mmaya,
> 
> I just manage to google this.. I think this will work well?
> Planning to customize this Velcro wrap..
> Chanel SA mention not to store the bags in the box as we need to let the leather "breathe"?
> And also to store it leaving on its back instead of upright for the fear of the sides sagging down.
> Is she right?
> View attachment 3481964


 Thank you  this is exactly  how I store my Chanel Classic flaps, but not lying down, bc it can flatten the quilts on the back . Its so true that we need to let the leather breath and it CAN NOT  be stored inside the box. I purchased the chain wrap from a company on eBay. I cant recall the name at this moment, but I will get back to you


----------



## Katemonaco

elise, for classics, I store them upright in their dustbags but with classic bags, I leave the chains inside the bag. With my boy bag, I leave the chains hanging out outside the dustbag as I find them it flattens the quilts if I store it in the above picture as the caviar on my bag is not the rigid caviar.


----------



## remainsilly

Still hanging mine from coat rack.
I try stuffing, felt & putting into dusty(with that nice chain pocket).
But, eventually, creeps back onto coat rack.
Just easier to see & grab.
Ah well.


----------



## jackosabel

Hi guys, im kind of new to Chanel and bought a chanel jumbo this year. I am so scared if I am storing it properly.. Im afraid to have any kinds of dents and losing its shape. 
Please please give me your opinion on how I store my jumbo. 
1. I Stuffed the bag with tissue paper and put felts in the flap.. 
Then.. here is how I store the chain

I use a velcro to put the chains together



I put the chains inside my extra LV dustbag



Then I placed an empty box at the back of the bag and laid the chains on top if it



Then i wrapped the exposed chains with tissue paper






All your suggestions are very much appreciated. Thank you so much.ladies.


Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chanbal

jackosabel said:


> Hi guys, im kind of new to Chanel and bought a chanel jumbo this year. I am so scared if I am storing it properly.. Im afraid to have any kinds of dents and losing its shape.
> Please please give me your opinion on how I store my jumbo.
> 1. I Stuffed the bag with tissue paper and put felts in the flap..
> Then.. here is how I store the chain
> 
> I use a velcro to put the chains together
> View attachment 3532997
> 
> 
> I put the chains inside my extra LV dustbag
> View attachment 3532998
> 
> Then I placed an empty box at the back of the bag and laid the chains on top if it
> View attachment 3532999
> 
> 
> Then i wrapped the exposed chains with tissue paper
> View attachment 3533000
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533002
> 
> 
> All your suggestions are very much appreciated. Thank you so much.ladies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


If you browse this thread you will find many good suggestions. I use pillows and dust bags to store mine, see below. Congrats on your new Chanel flap, it's gorgeous!


----------



## missarewa

jackosabel said:


> Hi guys, im kind of new to Chanel and bought a chanel jumbo this year. I am so scared if I am storing it properly.. Im afraid to have any kinds of dents and losing its shape.
> Please please give me your opinion on how I store my jumbo.
> 1. I Stuffed the bag with tissue paper and put felts in the flap..
> Then.. here is how I store the chain
> 
> I use a velcro to put the chains together
> View attachment 3532997
> 
> 
> I put the chains inside my extra LV dustbag
> View attachment 3532998
> 
> 
> Then I placed an empty box at the back of the bag and laid the chains on top if it
> View attachment 3532999
> 
> 
> Then i wrapped the exposed chains with tissue paper
> View attachment 3533000
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533002
> 
> 
> All your suggestions are very much appreciated. Thank you so much.ladies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app



Wow you make me feel like a bad jumbo owner! I mostly store mine on the table since I use it 2/3 times a week but if I were to store it for like a month I'd just put it in the dustbag with the chains tucked in like it was at the store.


----------



## Michikoamelia

i just purchased it in caviar. I don't have any tissues other than the black tissue looking papers they wrapped the bag with. I threw away the white tissue paper they provided that they wrapped the chain with. How can I protect it when not using it?


----------



## Swanky

Here ya go!


----------



## Michikoamelia

i just purchased it in caviar. I don't have any tissues other than the black tissue looking papers they wrapped the bag with. I threw away the white tissue paper they provided that they wrapped the chain with. How can I protect it when not using it?


----------



## emilyvert

Any advice on how to store a Chanel bag upright when it won't stand up by itself? I don't want to lay it flat on its back or lean it against anything as I am worried about the quilts losing their puffiness. The bottom of the bag is folded (but when I stuff it, it does expand out) - see attached picture. Sorry if this is a ridiculously silly question - getting paranoia over storage after reading through some old threads!!


----------



## winks

well, the quilts are already flat. i would store it flat..


----------



## emilyvert

winks said:


> well, the quilts are already flat. i would store it flat..


Thanks for your response. Am storing it flat at the moment. I'm keen to avoid the quilts getting any flatter! I've seen some pictures where the quilts are almost punctured looking and some where the quilts look like they have indents.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

it's flat already so store it that way. the indents and punctures you see on other bags come as a result of storing the chain against the bag for long periods, or leaning it up against other bags. i'd store this one flat with the chain inside and probably inside a drawer instead of a closet, b/c it appears more like a clutch. from what i can see.


----------



## emilyvert

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's flat already so store it that way. the indents and punctures you see on other bags come as a result of storing the chain against the bag for long periods, or leaning it up against other bags. i'd store this one flat with the chain inside and probably inside a drawer instead of a closet, b/c it appears more like a clutch. from what i can see.


Thank you! This forum is great, everyone is so knowledgeable...


----------



## Vanana

emilyvert said:


> Any advice on how to store a Chanel bag upright when it won't stand up by itself? I don't want to lay it flat on its back or lean it against anything as I am worried about the quilts losing their puffiness. The bottom of the bag is folded (but when I stuff it, it does expand out) - see attached picture. Sorry if this is a ridiculously silly question - getting paranoia over storage after reading through some old threads!!


How about stuffing it with the stuffing tissue paper to give it structure, and then hang it by the shoulder chains on a hanger with clips (like the ones that they hang pants on with the 2 clips)?


----------



## LuckyBitch

I store my WOC (with the chain inside the bag) in its dustbag in a drawer in which I use for storing scarves/shawls. That way it stands up but doesn't slouch or is crushed. Hope this helps, I've had the WOC for well over a year and use it fairly regularly and it still looks like new so storing it that way seems ok.


----------



## MsCandice

Perhaps hanging it on a hook?


----------



## emilyvert

thanks everyone for your advice! happy holidays


----------



## hautestuffx

Has anyone found the best way to store their boy bag?


----------



## nashpoo

Here's how I store my bags in general. To be honest the stacked boxes are still full with my most recent purchases [emoji23] my boyfriend built me this simple shelf a few months ago but the holidays made me outgrow it sooner than I expected [emoji24]

But I don't bother stuffing my bags or wrapping the chains. I do put my patent pink jumbo on top of its white dust bag though to prevent it from sticking to the black shelf.


----------



## revangelina

I love seeing how everyone store their bags! 

I'd just like to share why leather needs to breathe. I'm one who used to store my bags in their dust bags and into their boxes. 

Well now I'm afraid. I don't wear it often and store it in the box. Well well well... it grew mouldy


----------



## PrincessElle

Anyone have pictures of how they store their boy bags? I have two and am finding it awkward with what to do with the chain etc...


----------



## maariee

PrincessElle said:


> Anyone have pictures of how they store their boy bags? I have two and am finding it awkward with what to do with the chain etc...


Good question. i'd like to know as well. Is there any risk that the corners might be danaged when it is standing?


----------



## ZoeyZhou

How about Store it like when it came? Before unboxing?


----------



## revangelina

I find the Chanel boy much easier to store than the classic flaps.

I have the leather strap part placed under the bag, the whole bag placed inside the dust bag. then the gold chain remains hang out in front of the dust bag. 

I'm not sure if it's the best but I find it sturdy enough haha. Now I'm feelin more awkward bout my classic flaps


----------



## Vanana

PrincessElle said:


> Anyone have pictures of how they store their boy bags? I have two and am finding it awkward with what to do with the chain etc...





maariee said:


> Good question. i'd like to know as well. Is there any risk that the corners might be danaged when it is standing?





revangelina said:


> I find the Chanel boy much easier to store than the classic flaps.
> 
> I have the leather strap part placed under the bag, the whole bag placed inside the dust bag. then the gold chain remains hang out in front of the dust bag.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the best but I find it sturdy enough haha. Now I'm feelin more awkward bout my classic flaps



Meant to post a photo re: this question but didn't use my boy bags for a few days so didn't take photos.  Used my mermaid bag today so while I was putting it back I took a photo first to share. 

I tuck the chain part of the strap inside the bag itself first, stuff the bag with the papers and then close the flap.  This way, only the leather part remains outside. Then, I tuck the leather strap part under the bag. Next I have a big rolled up bunch of stuffing papers (purposely way bigger than needed so the bag never "stands" on its "legs/edges" on the bottom of bag).  The paper keeps the bag "off its feet" so the edges won't "curl" over time and also helps prevent "weight of the bag sitting on top of the flap's edges/corners.

Front and side views/photos.

Then it just goes inside the dust bag and my Ikea storage box that has a color photo of the bag stapled to the door/flap.

HTH!


----------



## CallaBerry

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3573043
> 
> Here's how I store my bags in general. To be honest the stacked boxes are still full with my most recent purchases [emoji23] my boyfriend built me this simple shelf a few months ago but the holidays made me outgrow it sooner than I expected [emoji24]
> 
> But I don't bother stuffing my bags or wrapping the chains. I do put my patent pink jumbo on top of its white dust bag though to prevent it from sticking to the black shelf.




I Just looove looking at your post


----------



## BagLadyT

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3573043
> 
> Here's how I store my bags in general. To be honest the stacked boxes are still full with my most recent purchases [emoji23] my boyfriend built me this simple shelf a few months ago but the holidays made me outgrow it sooner than I expected [emoji24]
> 
> But I don't bother stuffing my bags or wrapping the chains. I do put my patent pink jumbo on top of its white dust bag though to prevent it from sticking to the black shelf.



I absolutely love this set up and the bags you chose. If I were you I might spend my days sitting in a chair facing the unit just admiring the bags!


----------



## jackosabel

Hi guys just want to ask a help.. I noticed my bag is leaning forward or bowing down? It is more than 3 years. Is it expected to happen to jumbo? Can I do something to revert it or stop it atleast. Thank you so much!


----------



## NANI1972

jackosabel said:


> Hi guys just want to ask a help.. I noticed my bag is leaning forward or bowing down? It is more than 3 years. Is it expected to happen to jumbo? Can I do something to revert it or stop it atleast. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756142



Do you store it with tissue/stuffing when not in use? If not then I would do so, when all my bags are not and you say are always stuffed and sitting upright in the closet. If it's in constant use it may just be from wear. I'm not sure if this would help but I would try putting a bag of rice in it to see if it would help it stand straight up again, maybe do this for a week to two weeks and see if that helps.


----------



## Sparkletastic

elise_chua said:


> Hi, I will like to know if anyone of us have difficulty storing your chanel bags?
> 
> I have this phobia of the boy thick chain collapsing on the top of the bag while in storage which will somehow flatten the top of the bag?





jackosabel said:


> Hi guys, im kind of new to Chanel and bought a chanel jumbo this year. I am so scared if I am storing it properly.. Im afraid to have any kinds of dents and losing its shape.
> Please please give me your opinion on how I store my jumbo.
> 1. I Stuffed the bag with tissue paper and put felts in the flap..
> Then.. here is how I store the chain
> 
> I use a velcro to put the chains together
> View attachment 3532997
> 
> 
> I put the chains inside my extra LV dustbag
> View attachment 3532998
> 
> 
> Then I placed an empty box at the back of the bag and laid the chains on top if it
> View attachment 3532999
> 
> 
> Then i wrapped the exposed chains with tissue paper
> View attachment 3533000
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533002
> 
> 
> All your suggestions are very much appreciated. Thank you so much.ladies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app





hautestuffx said:


> Has anyone found the best way to store their boy bag?


@jackosabel - Wow!  That is a lot of care for your bag babies.  Very creative.

I'm pretty picky about my bags but I love seeing them out so no dust bags for me. I never get dust on my bags so I don't see the need.  I arrange all my bags (and clothes) by ROYGBIV rainbow color order. For sake of illustration. I took a picture of my beige / grey / metallics shelf.


I store my bags upright and stuff them with old clothes - lightly enough not to stretch but fully enough to keep the shape. Then I put the chains inside the bags so they don't make an indent on top. I don't pull the chains too tightly because I also don't want an indentation on the edges.

I use a protector in between the top flap and the body to protect against indentation.


@elise_chua  & @hautestuffx  - I actually think the boy bag chain is the easiest to store because the connectors are on the side of the flap vs. coming out of holes on top of the flap like the classic.  You can see how I store my chains in this photo of my gold Boy.


----------



## juneping

^^ what a brilliant way to store the chain....i am going to do that & remember that.


----------



## FancyPants77

Sparkletastic said:


> @jackosabel - Wow!  That is a lot of care for your bag babies.  Very creative.
> 
> I'm pretty picky about my bags but I love seeing them out so no dust bags for me. I never get dust on my bags so I don't see the need.  I arrange all my bags (and clothes) by ROYGBIV rainbow color order. For sake of illustration. I took a picture of my beige / grey / metallics shelf.
> View attachment 3756682
> 
> I store my bags upright and stuff them with old clothes - lightly enough not to stretch but fully enough to keep the shape. Then I put the chains inside the bags so they don't make an indent on top. I don't pull the chains too tightly because I also don't want an indentation on the edges.
> 
> I use a protector in between the top flap and the body to protect against indentation.
> View attachment 3756680
> 
> @elise_chua  & @hautestuffx  - I actually think the boy bag chain is the easiest to store because the connectors are on the side of the flap vs. coming out of holes on top of the flap like the classic.  You can see how I store my chains in this photo of my gold Boy.
> View attachment 3756681



Love how you display your beauties!


----------



## Sakurai888

jackosabel said:


> Hi guys just want to ask a help.. I noticed my bag is leaning forward or bowing down? It is more than 3 years. Is it expected to happen to jumbo? Can I do something to revert it or stop it atleast. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756142


how did you store it? did you put the chain in front? it should not look like that if you store it properly and it's common for the classic bag to hunch forward if not stored properly. i'm not sure if you could reverse that. i store mine with the strap hung above it and don't forget to stuff it too. it is a challenge to store the classic's chain the right way.


----------



## Sakurai888

jackosabel said:


> Hi guys, im kind of new to Chanel and bought a chanel jumbo this year. I am so scared if I am storing it properly.. Im afraid to have any kinds of dents and losing its shape.
> Please please give me your opinion on how I store my jumbo.
> 1. I Stuffed the bag with tissue paper and put felts in the flap..
> Then.. here is how I store the chain
> 
> I use a velcro to put the chains together
> View attachment 3532997
> 
> 
> I put the chains inside my extra LV dustbag
> View attachment 3532998
> 
> 
> Then I placed an empty box at the back of the bag and laid the chains on top if it
> View attachment 3532999
> 
> 
> Then i wrapped the exposed chains with tissue paper
> View attachment 3533000
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533002
> 
> 
> All your suggestions are very much appreciated. Thank you so much.ladies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


love seeing others put extra effort storing their bags.  reminding me i'm not the only one ;D. i used to think i'm so crazy doing all this stuff to store a bag BUT when i see those bags still look brand new with the nicely supported structure, that's all that matters. it's not a nice sight though if you open my wardrobe with bits and pieces hanging to support the structure of the bag ;p


----------



## Sakurai888

elise_chua said:


> Hi mmaya,
> 
> I just manage to google this.. I think this will work well?
> Planning to customize this Velcro wrap..
> Chanel SA mention not to store the bags in the box as we need to let the leather "breathe"?
> And also to store it leaving on its back instead of upright for the fear of the sides sagging down.
> Is she right?
> View attachment 3481964


i do mine similar to this with the velcro being a fridge handle cover  cheaper and softer in satin material lolz.


----------



## xsmiles

jackosabel said:


> Hi guys just want to ask a help.. I noticed my bag is leaning forward or bowing down? It is more than 3 years. Is it expected to happen to jumbo? Can I do something to revert it or stop it atleast. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756142



I noticed the same thing with my bag and I recently just started using it. I purchased it about 3 years ago.


----------



## luvobol

I personally don't wrap the chains.  Just put the bag inside the dust bag and in the box so that nothing is pressing against the bag.  It'll keep the shape nicely and the chains won't press agains the soft leather.


----------



## Sparkletastic

luvobol said:


> I personally don't wrap the chains.  Just put the bag inside the dust bag and in the box so that nothing is pressing against the bag.  It'll keep the shape nicely and the chains won't press agains the soft leather.


I've read multiple posts that said the bag shouldn't be stored long term in the box because the leather needs to breathe. Chanel can store the bags in the box short term because they aren't keeping the bags in the boxes for years on end. But we consumers may / will. 

Just sharing this in case it's true.  I wouldn't want your babies to develop any issues.


----------



## ipudgybear

I'm nervous now because I store my Chanels in their boxes especially since I do not want to throw out the boxes. Is it best to just store it outside the box and in their dust bags? I always put packing in my bags to keep it to form. What do you guys do with the boxes??


----------



## amphirite

ipudgybear said:


> I'm nervous now because I store my Chanels in their boxes especially since I do not want to throw out the boxes. Is it best to just store it outside the box and in their dust bags? I always put packing in my bags to keep it to form. What do you guys do with the boxes??


I'm no expert, but I red many times here on purseforum, that you shouldn't keep them in the boxes to prevent mould and to let them breath.
I don't have that many boxes to keep, but I like to display them in my closet.


----------



## chloe-babe

I purchased a display cabinet (just from Ikea  ) and have added lights to it - i honestly feel like I have my own tiny little chanel boutique when I am sitting in our bedroom - it is so nice to see them displayed and the glass is fully enclosed so it protects them from dust


----------



## luvbags29

chloe-babe said:


> I purchased a display cabinet (just from Ikea  ) and have added lights to it - i honestly feel like I have my own tiny little chanel boutique when I am sitting in our bedroom - it is so nice to see them displayed and the glass is fully enclosed so it protects them from dust


This is gorgeous!!  May I ask what the name of the unit is called and the price?  Thanks for sharing


----------



## ameliabedelia

chloe-babe said:


> I purchased a display cabinet (just from Ikea  ) and have added lights to it - i honestly feel like I have my own tiny little chanel boutique when I am sitting in our bedroom - it is so nice to see them displayed and the glass is fully enclosed so it protects them from dust



Would you like to adopt me?  Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ipudgybear said:


> I'm nervous now because I store my Chanels in their boxes especially since I do not want to throw out the boxes. Is it best to just store it outside the box and in their dust bags? I always put packing in my bags to keep it to form. What do you guys do with the boxes??


Yes. I've read it's better to store them out of the boxes. 

I just keep my boxes in a stack in my closet.


----------



## Panzanella

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes. I've read it's better to store them out of the boxes.
> 
> I just keep my boxes in a stack in my closet.


I was told by many Chanel SAs to never store them in their boxes, but was told by craftmen at H that H bags should always go in the dustbags then laid down in their original boxes. So am confused... or maybe Hs and Chanels should be stored differently? 

Anyways, I follow what my mom does, which must work somehow since that classic flap on the left is close to 30 years old and still in good shape. So, I pull most of the chain inside, stuff with acid free papers, put the felt under the flap, wrap the chains on the outside and then let them just sit in the closet (except for the minaudiere which stays in its box).


----------



## chloe-babe

ameliabedelia said:


> Would you like to adopt me?  Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## chloe-babe

luvbags29 said:


> This is gorgeous!!  May I ask what the name of the unit is called and the price?  Thanks for sharing



Hi there,
It is called the Ikea Fabrikor unit 

The lights are led display lights that you can get on strips


----------



## chicnfab

chloe-babe said:


> I purchased a display cabinet (just from Ikea  ) and have added lights to it - i honestly feel like I have my own tiny little chanel boutique when I am sitting in our bedroom - it is so nice to see them displayed and the glass is fully enclosed so it protects them from dust


Love it!!!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Sparkletastic

Panzanella said:


> *I* *was told by many Chanel SAs to never store them in their boxes, but was told by craftmen at H that H bags should always go in the dustbags then laid down in their original boxes. *So am confused... or maybe Hs and Chanels should be stored differently?
> 
> Anyways, I follow what my mom does, which must work somehow since that classic flap on the left is close to 30 years old and still in good shape. So, I pull most of the chain inside, stuff with acid free papers, put the felt under the flap, wrap the chains on the outside and then let them just sit in the closet (except for the minaudiere which stays in its box).
> View attachment 3763802


I think this makes sense to a certain extent. Chanel bags are (almost always) quilted so laying them on their back over years could flatten the quilts. So they need to be upright. 

Hermes bags aren't quilted. So there isn't that problem with laying them flat. And perhaps there is something with how they are constructed that it's better for them not to stand 100% of the time. I know I've seen saggy Berkins, Kelly's etc. Maybe this is from staying upright (???)

So perhaps standing Chanels upright is to keep from deflating puff and storing Hermes on their backs is to prevent sag.  

But, given that most Hermes are leather, I'm not sure why keeping them in the box is recommended.


----------



## pursedeprived

Hello,

I plan on buying a Chanel purse in Paris (hopefully at Rue Cambon *fingers crossed*) in the next month.  It would be my first Chanel bag and luxury designer (most of my bags are Mansur Gavriel, Coach, Longchamp, MBMJ)
However, I am worried about storing my bag when I am not using it.  I live in a small studio apartment with AC in a hot, humid, tropical environment. I do not turn on my AC unless I'm in my apartment (and even then I only leave it on to cool my place down for a bit), but my apartment is at a consistent 85-90 degrees Fahrenheit without AC. I do not plan to use the Chanel bag everyday since it wouldn't be appropriate for work. I really would hate to buy a Chanel bag and not be able to store it properly and it gets ruined by the hot and humid weather. Should I be concerned and would anybody have tips?


----------



## Freetofly

pursedeprived said:


> Hello,
> 
> I plan on buying a Chanel purse in Paris (hopefully at Rue Cambon *fingers crossed*) in the next month.  It would be my first Chanel bag and luxury designer (most of my bags are Mansur Gavriel, Coach, Longchamp, MBMJ)
> However, I am worried about storing my bag when I am not using it.  I live in a small studio apartment with AC in a hot, humid, tropical environment. I do not turn on my AC unless I'm in my apartment (and even then I only leave it on to cool my place down for a bit), but my apartment is at a consistent 85-90 degrees Fahrenheit without AC. I do not plan to use the Chanel bag everyday since it wouldn't be appropriate for work. I really would hate to buy a Chanel bag and not be able to store it properly and it gets ruined by the hot and humid weather. Should I be concerned and would anybody have tips?



I live in a damp apartment. It's not hot though, more like cold and damp. I had a few bags and suede shoes go mouldy on me a year ago. So I bought a dehumidifier which helped. I also bought some portable damp trappers. They're not expensive, and you just open the top layer and leave them there, so there's not even any running costs. I put one in my wardrobe. It was full after two months, so you have to change it out often. But it was good to see how much water it was collecting that would otherwise have gone onto my clothes and bags.




I'd also advice you checking your bags regularly and not keeping them in any plastic bags or thick boxes.


----------



## Bisoux78

pursedeprived said:


> Hello,  I plan on buying a Chanel purse in Paris (hopefully at Rue Cambon *fingers crossed*) in the next month.  It would be my first Chanel bag and luxury designer (most of my bags are Mansur Gavriel, Coach, Longchamp, MBMJ)
> However, I am worried about storing my bag when I am not using it.  I live in a small studio apartment with AC in a hot, humid, tropical environment. I do not turn on my AC unless I'm in my apartment (and even then I only leave it on to cool my place down for a bit), but my apartment is at a consistent 85-90 degrees Fahrenheit without AC. I do not plan to use the Chanel bag everyday since it wouldn't be appropriate for work. I really would hate to buy a Chanel bag and not be able to store it properly and it gets ruined by the hot and humid weather. Should I be concerned and would anybody have tips?



The main thing with leather bags is to let the leather breathe. Do not store them in plastic bags or double bag them because the leather will detoriorate. Always store them in their dust bags in an upright position inside a cool, dry closet. Also, I let mine out of their dust bags every few weeks or so just to air them out.


----------



## JolieS

Humidity is very hard on leather and metal. In addition to the excellent suggestions here, consider leaving the light on in your closet to help counteract damp. Even if you implement these steps, IMO you'll have to resign yourself to the fact that the handbag will not last as long as if you lived in a temperate climate. For a Chanel bag, I'd be particularly vigilant about tarnish on the hardware and chain strap.
Have a wonderful trip, and good luck with your shopping!


----------



## pursedeprived

Freetofly said:


> I live in a damp apartment. It's not hot though, more like cold and damp. I had a few bags and suede shoes go mouldy on me a year ago. So I bought a dehumidifier which helped. I also bought some portable damp trappers. They're not expensive, and you just open the top layer and leave them there, so there's not even any running costs. I put one in my wardrobe. It was full after two months, so you have to change it out often. But it was good to see how much water it was collecting that would otherwise have gone onto my clothes and bags.
> 
> View attachment 3805376
> 
> 
> I'd also advice you checking your bags regularly and not keeping them in any plastic bags or thick boxes.



My bags so far have not gotten moldy (primarily leather), but I'm worried if I decide on lambskin if this would be an issue. I keep most of them in the dust bag or canvas bags for storage


----------



## mia1103

Google "electrical dry box/cabinet"..
I used to live in a super humid and hot country too. I used it to store Chanel/camera lens/jewelry..etc. Works perfectly!! 
It doesn't consume lots of power but will keep your bags in perfect condition!!


----------



## pursedeprived

mia1103 said:


> Google "electrical dry box/cabinet"..
> I used to live in a super humid and hot country too. I used it to store Chanel/camera lens/jewelry..etc. Works perfectly!!
> It doesn't consume lots of power but will keep your bags in perfect condition!!



This is my first time I'm hearing about this.  Photography is also a huge hobby of mine and I do have a DSLR and lots of lenses.  I may look into this a bit more. My former apartment was really humid and wet, one of my Kipling bags started to discolor from the lack of light and the humidity (it rained almost daily where I used to live). Now my apartment is not as humid, but still humid compared to normal


----------



## Panzanella

We moved to Thailand a couple of years ago and I've been storing my bags the same way as I did in London with no issues so far. The only difference is now I have a dehumidifier (similar to the one suggested above) in my closet per my SA's recommendation. Note that I don't put my bags in their dust bags, though. They just sit in a neat row in the closet. Also, I do air out the closet once in a while and try to make sure I actually use every bag on a regular basis and don't let them just live in the closet for a long stretch. Have fun in Paris!


----------



## Michikoamelia

If it gets cold and turn heater in my bedroom, should my leather handbags should be ok? I heard about it becoming dry so I just want to check if it should be ok.


----------



## Ramai

Hello, 
Sorry if this question has been asked before but I've done a search and could not find it. I have a 225 Reissue in aged calfskin. Wanted to please find out how those of you who have it, store yours. At present I have mine in a dustbag and  laid down in the Chanel box. I would really appreciate your feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Bagventures

You should check out this thread "How do you store Chanel handbags". Lots of useful info there. HTH.


----------



## Bunnybunny88

Hi all. 

I have read a horror story of chanel bag getting mold after few months with an inappropriate storage.

How do you store your baby-sitted bag? I put white paper inside my bag and put them in an original box. Should I also include silica gel on the outside? Wouldn't it ruin the bag by drying the bag too much  ? Thanks


----------



## MahaM

ipudgybear said:


> I'm nervous now because I store my Chanels in their boxes especially since I do not want to throw out the boxes. Is it best to just store it outside the box and in their dust bags? I always put packing in my bags to keep it to form. What do you guys do with the boxes??


I stuff the bags ,put the them in dust bags and put them on top of the boxes.
I don't wanna get rid of the nice boxes.


----------



## luxurylucy

Do you close your Chanel bag with the CC lock when storing in the dustbag?  Or leave it open?


----------



## winks

ooh noo! my caviar boy got a few marks from the chain  any idea how to remove them?


----------



## Danielle McD

winks said:


> ooh noo! my caviar boy got a few marks from the chain  any idea how to remove them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183908


Oh wow ! How did that happen?


----------



## tinkerella

winks said:


> ooh noo! my caviar boy got a few marks from the chain  any idea how to remove them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183908



Oh no! I hope you manage to find a solution for this!


----------



## tinkerella

I just got my small CF three days ago and this is how I’ve decided to store it after stalking the thread!  Similar to other ladies I stuff it w tissue paper and place it in the front pocket of the dust bag. 

I then put the chains in the other pocket and have that pocket rest on the Chanel box that is placed behind the bag 




Hope this way of storage is ok!


----------



## Mom30raps

Hello,
I just bought a reissue 226 from the Chanel boutique which has a ‘pointed’ bottom, and was wondering how to store it. I could not store it standing upright since the bottom is not flat. Any thoughts or suggestions will be a huge help. TIA.


----------



## renee_nyc

Mine is a tiny bit pointed but will still stand up if I drape the chain to the back. 

Did you get the box with the bag? Could you use it to store the bag?


----------



## cncm

I have the same issue! I recently got the 226 as well and it came completely flat with the bottom pointed. I've been storing it with a book inside to try flattening the base out. The problem i have is that the bag doesn't sit upright on its own, so I end up having it lean against the wall, which flattens out the quilting. Looking for ideas/tips on how best to store this!!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Not for the faint of heart, but when I had a 225 with a pointy bottom, I took a deep breath and just folded the point in and pressed the sides together over it. Pretty much the opposite of how it arrives flattened the other way. I tried a bunch of tricks and nothing worked. Nerve racking the first time, then I did it a couple more times and I never had a problem with it standing up again.


----------



## Mom30raps

renee_nyc said:


> Mine is a tiny bit pointed but will still stand up if I drape the chain to the back.
> 
> Did you get the box with the bag? Could you use it to store the bag?



I did get the box, but I am nervous to store the bag in a box. I might try to stand it upright using some support and see if that flatens the bottom a bit. Thank you so much for your suggestion.


----------



## Mom30raps

lizzy_bennett said:


> Not for the faint of heart, but when I had a 225 with a pointy bottom, I took a deep breath and just folded the point in and pressed the sides together over it. Pretty much the opposite of how it arrives flattened the other way. I tried a bunch of tricks and nothing worked. Nerve racking the first time, then I did it a couple more times and I never had a problem with it standing up again.


Ahh, I might try that, but I agree, I will be freaked out the first time.


----------



## chaneldoll90

I got a 226 today! It stands on its own when the chains are behind it. The weight of the chain pulls it upright. 

View attachment 4238378


----------



## PurpleLilac97

If it makes you feel better, I got the idea on TPF. Someone mentioned they saw an SA do it in a store unwrapping a new Reissue. 



Mom30raps said:


> Ahh, I might try that, but I agree, I will be freaked out the first time.


----------



## tolliv

I store my 225s lying down with tissue paper wrapped around the chain and the bag (the same way it was in the box).


----------



## PerryPalomino

I put chains at the back and something heavy at the bottom (a bottle of DayQuil, don’t ask) and left it alone for a few months. It seems perfectly flat now!


----------



## katlina

tinkerella said:


> I just got my small CF three days ago and this is how I’ve decided to store it after stalking the thread!  Similar to other ladies I stuff it w tissue paper and place it in the front pocket of the dust bag.
> 
> I then put the chains in the other pocket and have that pocket rest on the Chanel box that is placed behind the bag
> View attachment 4229773
> View attachment 4229774
> 
> 
> Hope this way of storage is ok!




Interesting!!

I need to bump this thread because I am unsure of how to store my new to my 2004 medium flap. I found this on lollipuff, where they pull the chain inside and rest it on the inside flap which has felt in between the flaps? and then additional felt on top of the bag between the leather and chain. I did it like this for now as my bag comes with the regular black drawstring dustbag and no double-pocket-one. However, since santa (lol!) also got me a sewing machine for christmas, I might buy some nice fabric or cut up an old shirt and just sew myself a double-pocket-dustbag.. 

Any other pro tips for storing the bag? It Must have been stored well as it has zero chain indents and now im terrified to be the clumsy idiot that gets dents in after it being perfect for 14 years..
source: https://www.lollipuff.com/blog/50/how-to-store-chanel-handbags


----------



## Drazic44

How do you store your Chanel products ? Do you let them in the original boxes ? Do you display your bags on shelves ? Do you just let things in their dustbag ? And the shoes ? In boxes or displayed ?

I loooove to see my stuff exposed, but, at the same time, I'm so afraid about dust, sunlights, insects ... So I let all my Chanel in boxes


----------



## OCMomof3

Dust bags!


----------



## Drazic44

OCMomof3 said:


> Dust bags!


Only dustbag ? Without boxes ?


----------



## LouisV76

displayed - want to see my babies. but NO sunlight[emoji12]


----------



## Allisonfaye

Dustbags. My closet gets dusty.


----------



## BB8

Dust bags.  Unboxed. I hear that you need to let the leather breathe, otherwise you compromise its longevity and quality. Dustbags still allow air circulation vs boxes.


----------



## Newbie2016

I think it also depends on the climate where you live and whether you have central AC/temp control throughout home.   High heat and humidity seems to be the biggest culprit...   I had an SA from Miami tell me she never stores in boxes and an SA from New Jersey/New York tell me she prefers to store in boxes...


----------



## MarvelGirl

In its dustbag in its box. I do take each of them out often to check the hardware, let them breathe, etc. I also put the chain inside just like the post shows on the prior page so there are no indentions made to the bag. They have remained pristine and look like brand new storing this way after more than 10 years!


----------



## LouisV76

I have several showcases from IKEA like this


----------



## LouisV76

and also a bigger one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the right down is the place for my deauville


----------



## OCMomof3

Drazic44 said:


> Only dustbag ? Without boxes ?


Yes. They are easier to access and this way some air gets to them!


----------



## Sam005

Hello, I would want to know how you guys storage you're chanel boy bag? This is my first chanel bag. I put the leather part of the chain underneath the bag and the rest of the chain inside. I also wrap the bag before putting it in dustbag and then inside the box standing. I am worries about the leather part of the chain. The first week I tried to put it inside the bag and it left it somewhat not looking that pretty. So now I have it underneath the bag. Can you guys explain and show what you do with the leather part of the chain on a chanel bag?


----------



## NYCpanthersgirl

Hi lovelies,

Just bought my first lamb bag, preloved without a box or dust bag. And if you look at my postings from the past, I temporarily messed up my caviar boy because I was storing it incorrectly (I was able to correct it through proper packing and storing). Needless to say I’m not trying to make that same mistake again. I would love to see pics of how everyone else stores their babies, preferably without boxes). I don’t have much closet space, a lot of the examples online are massive closets. As my name says, I live in NYC. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

I know I am in the minority in this thread but I have always stored my Chanel bags in their boxes with the original tissue paper and packaging and I have never had any issues with my bags. I always wrap the chains in tissue paper and make sure they are away from the bags so they can't cause any indentation. I put the Chanel boxes inside plastic drawer boxes which keep them clean and dust free. My oldest bag is 10 years old and it still looks brand new and I have never had an issue with mould or any changes in the leather or appearance with any of my bags.


----------



## Sakurai888

kn85 said:


> I know I am in the minority in this thread but I have always stored my Chanel bags in their boxes with the original tissue paper and packaging and I have never had any issues with my bags. I always wrap the chains in tissue paper and make sure they are away from the bags so they can't cause any indentation. I put the Chanel boxes inside plastic drawer boxes which keep them clean and dust free. My oldest bag is 10 years old and it still looks brand new and I have never had an issue with mould or any changes in the leather or appearance with any of my bags.


I do exactly what you do. I even hang the whole chain by strapping and sticking them on the upper part of the box. Not only the condition and the structure is preserved but the smell of brand new leather still linger for years.


----------



## Purrsey

In dustbag and always properly stuffed. My bags have no issue sitting in its boxes (tried it for months but i take them out to air occasionally) but my only concern is I don't like my bags to lie flat on its back.  Maybe the quilts (especially for some chanel bags of mine) will be flattened if stored that way for too long.


----------



## djanelle

I got my first boy bag just last month & this is how i decided to store it. (I searched and watched a couple youtube videos but still wasn’t satisfied with how they stored theirs)

I’d like this bag to be in pristine condition for many years to come. I put the chain inside the bag and then left some hanging out so there’s no pressure for the leather part of the chain. I also put tissue paper hanging out in the sides to make sure the chain won’t touch any part of the bag. Lastly, i put a small cloth at the bottom part because i was afraid the sides might fold over time if left standing up... yeah I might have gone a bit overboard

Somebody tell me is this like the ultimate chanel boy bag storage guide or what 

Once i start using the bag i probably won’t store it like this every single time but when i won’t be using it that much i’ll store it like so






For the box, i didn’t close it all the way so there’d be “air” and more room inside since it seems a bit cramped


----------



## iliveintaiwan

Stuff the bag lightly, avoid the weight of the chain and laying it flat on its bag. This video shows how


----------



## Naminami

djanelle said:


> I got my first boy bag just last month & this is how i decided to store it. (I searched and watched a couple youtube videos but still wasn’t satisfied with how they stored theirs)
> 
> I’d like this bag to be in pristine condition for many years to come. I put the chain inside the bag and then left some hanging out so there’s no pressure for the leather part of the chain. I also put tissue paper hanging out in the sides to make sure the chain won’t touch any part of the bag. Lastly, i put a small cloth at the bottom part because i was afraid the sides might fold over time if left standing up... yeah I might have gone a bit overboard
> 
> Somebody tell me is this like the ultimate chanel boy bag storage guide or what
> 
> Once i start using the bag i probably won’t store it like this every single time but when i won’t be using it that much i’ll store it like so
> View attachment 4477967
> 
> View attachment 4477971
> 
> View attachment 4477968
> 
> For the box, i didn’t close it all the way so there’d be “air” and more room inside since it seems a bit cramped



Hai,
I saw on utube exactly like you do for leboy. Then, i also did. 
But, i feel it’s really not practical, because when in the closet, I have to check the condition of the chain Whether it falls or not, regularly. (my closet not big).
Also, wasting my time to open it when in a hurry 
So I decided to put all handle inside the bag (just like when first i got leboy from boutique) and leave some of chain outside with tissue paper or anything that wrap them.


----------



## djanelle

Naminami said:


> Hai,
> I saw on utube exactly like you do for leboy. Then, i also did.
> But, i feel it’s really not practical, because when in the closet, I have to check the condition of the chain Whether it falls or not, regularly. (my closet not big).
> Also, wasting my time to open it when in a hurry
> So I decided to put all handle inside the bag (just like when first i got leboy from boutique) and leave some of chain outside with tissue paper or anything that wrap them.



Hii sorry, i don’t quite understand what you mean?

I can’t exactly see what that pic is showing but if i’m right i’m guessing she has wrapped the chains & kept them on top of the bag? If so then that’s not how i store mine. (I saw a video with someone doing just that & i didn’t like it)

I also put the chain inside the bag & just kept a bit hanging out at the sides. Only the leather strap is on top of the bag

My post before is mainly for long term storage or when i’ll only use the bag occasionally. I like it in its box mainly to preserve the smell lol
For frequent use it is a pain to do. I’d store it as is & just put it inside the dust bag.
Tho i still put mine in the box every time because again, i like to keep it still smelling new 

Some more pics to better explain:
1st  what the bag looks like w/o any wrappings
2nd & 3rd how i wrap it before putting it inside the dust bag (i used a cloth so it is easier)






Hope this helps


----------



## Luckystar01

Hey! 
I have two Chanel timeless classic flap bags in caviar leather, which I store in the dust bag and original box (see the photos) in my wardrobe closet. I live in Norway (a Scandinavian country) and the summer here has been from 20-35 degrees, mostly around 20-27, but the last few days is has been up to 30-33 Degrees. Do you think my bags will get destroyed or get Mold or something the way I store them? Thank you for replying in advance


----------



## Luckystar01

Nida Amjad said:


> Hey!
> I have two Chanel timeless classic flap bags in caviar leather, which I store in the dust bag and original box (see the photos) in my wardrobe closet. I live in Norway (a Scandinavian country) and the summer here has been from 20-35 degrees, mostly around 20-27, but the last few days is has been up to 30-33 Degrees. Do you think my bags will get destroyed or get Mold or something the way I store them? Thank you for replying in advance




Nobody knows?


----------



## CiaoStella

Nida Amjad said:


> Nobody knows?


I use Bag a Vie when storing my bags.


----------



## Steph5487

Good morning TPF!

I was curious how everyone stores their Chanel. Up until now I have kept them in their original boxes in the dust bags. But now that my collection is growing (my last purchase is a rather large box) I am running out of room in my locked closet for all the boxes! Looking forward to any suggestions! My SA told me to Keep them stuffed inside the dust bag, which I am leaning towards doing. But didn’t know if anyone has any other suggestions.

TIA


----------



## Kuschelnudde

I read that keeping bags inside their boxes might deteriorate the material. Any truth to that?


----------



## Christofle

Kuschelnudde said:


> I read that keeping bags inside their boxes might deteriorate the material. Any truth to that?



Yes but certain circumstances will affect the timeline. If you store them over a decade, they might dry out from lack of air circulation. 

However if you live in a tropical or other environment with high humidity your bags might develop mould issues even along a relatively short timeline. 

You can find several members who had issues with mould.


----------



## Steph5487

Christofle said:


> Yes but certain circumstances will affect the timeline. If you store them over a decade, they might dry out from lack of air circulation.
> 
> However if you live in a tropical or other environment with high humidity your bags might develop mould issues even along a relatively short timeline.
> 
> You can find several members who had issues with mould.



Interesting I have never heard this/ missed the other members posts. So definitely going to move them out of boxes! I use them all pretty regularly


----------



## Mulberrygal

I store mine in a Dustbag on shelves and have a tag with a photo on each to identify them easier.


----------



## ctimec

Definitely not in the box. In dustbags only. Also good to take them out of bags once in awhile to inspect and air them. Inspect to make sure chains aren’t causing odd dents etc over time in storage for bags infrequently used.


----------



## OCMomof3

In their dustbags


----------



## CC095

Hi! I recently bought a Small Gabrielle in black and would like to get your inputs on how to properly store it to avoid any creasing or sagging. Do you keep it in the box or store it upright in the dustbag? 

Thanks!


----------



## BlueCherry

CC095 said:


> Hi! I recently bought a Small Gabrielle in black and would like to get your inputs on how to properly store it to avoid any creasing or sagging. Do you keep it in the box or store it upright in the dustbag?
> 
> Thanks!



I would stuff it and hang it by it’s straps. That bag is really prone to wrinkling and sagging at the bottom.


----------



## elyssakt

Hi I use my chanel deauville leather tote daily and i am not sure how to store it in my laundry room: along with book bags, shoes, and sports equipment that my kids use without loosing it's shape and also prevent it from getting dirty.  Each of my kids and myself have a little shelf that either fits their book bag and my chanel bag-but I want to try and help maintain its shape and keep it somewhat clean.  Does anyone have any suggestions on keeping it with the dust bag or purchasing a special container?
thank you so much


----------



## Cocogirl15

Hi all! 

I have a light colored trendy cc which came with a black dustbag. Do you guys think that there could be any color transfer if I keep the bag stored in the black dust bag over time?  

thanks


----------



## lallybelle

Chanel has used Black Dustbags for a long time, so I would think if this was a problem they wouldn't continue to do so. BUT for a light lamb or patent bag, I'd rather be safe then sorry. Maybe put in a White Pillow case instead?


----------



## baghagg

You can ask your SA for a light colored dust bag if you purchased from boutique or department store.


----------



## Cocogirl15

Thank you both so much!! Great ideas


----------



## Cocogirl15

Hi guys! So I’ve been debating on how to store my trendy cc as these bags seem to wear so much during storage. A lot of pre loved ones show creasing at the bottom and sagging a little because of being stored upright I guess? After seeing that I thought to store my trendy laying flat but I wanted to get feedback from you guys. Does anyone store their trendy laying flat and how has that worked for you? Does laying flat for so long cause any other issues of wear on this bag? I don’t want the side gussets to become flattened or lose their shape. I do store is stuffed regardless of standing or sitting. Thank you guys so much appreciate your help.


----------



## Nooryuk

Cocogirl15 said:


> Hi guys! So I’ve been debating on how to store my trendy cc as these bags seem to wear so much during storage. A lot of pre loved ones show creasing at the bottom and sagging a little because of being stored upright I guess? After seeing that I thought to store my trendy laying flat but I wanted to get feedback from you guys. Does anyone store their trendy laying flat and how has that worked for you? Does laying flat for so long cause any other issues of wear on this bag? I don’t want the side gussets to become flattened or lose their shape. I do store is stuffed regardless of standing or sitting. Thank you guys so much appreciate your help.



I don’t own a trendy so can’t really advice you however I would imagine if storing it laying flat might cause the leather quilts to the back of the bag to flatten over time? This was my main concern about the trendy cc as I wanted to purchase this bag but could not get over a photo I saw of someone else’s trendy cc being saggy and losing it’s shape. She said she brought it new last year from boutique and only used it a handful of times and kept it standing :/ Hopefully you will get more replies and someone can advice you and this will also help me to decide if I should just take the plunge.


----------



## deb68nc

I’ve been carrying my trendy everyday (grocery store runs) and keep it upright on a table when not using with its contents inside. I was wondering the same thing about storing. If you lay it on it’s back the quilts will flatten. So i think if you store it empty sitting upright it’s light enough to keep its shape. I’m curious to hear what others say...i love this bag the most out of all that I’ve had. I just stare at it and admire


----------



## Venessa84

I’ve been wondering this too and hopefully someone who’s had it for a while will chime in. I definitely don’t want the corners sagging due to storage.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

It's best to rotate how the bag is stored - any bag - and not leave it upright, flat, etc for any length of time. Pick a way to store it and in a month or so, rotate to a different position. I don't have the Trendy but I have a Chanel with those different compartments/curved corners, and I do lay it flat most of the time to protect the corners, and sometimes I'll hang it.


----------



## classicgirll

ahhh I have mine stored flat! and now I'm scared  is this really not a good way to store the trendy cc?


----------



## Cocogirl15

Thanks all. I have mine upright and I do notice some creasing happening on the bottom from the weight of the bag standing up. I don’t mind the quilts going flat on the back from laying flat. I think that’s better than it losing the overrall shape and structure. But I’m concerned if laying flat will cause any other issues like the compartments to flatten and protrude on the sides. Appreciate any more input if anyone has owned this bag for a long period of time and has found the best way to store it. Thanks!!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Can you guys hang them up instead?


----------



## Cocogirl15

Winter’sJoy said:


> Can you guys hang them up instead?


I think that would damage the handles right?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Cocogirl15 said:


> I think that would damage the handles right?


Maybe so. If I had it I would probably rotate the position but that would get tiring after while. Hopefully someone knows.


----------



## chelleyp

Cocogirl15 said:


> Thanks all. I have mine upright and I do notice some creasing happening on the bottom from the weight of the bag standing up. I don’t mind the quilts going flat on the back from laying flat. I think that’s better than it losing the overrall shape and structure. But I’m concerned if laying flat will cause any other issues like the compartments to flatten and protrude on the sides. Appreciate any more input if anyone has owned this bag for a long period of time and has found the best way to store it. Thanks!!



I just checked mine and I have a tiny crease on the bottom (it's barely noticeable). I store mine upright as well and now I'm wondering if I should store it flat. The bag does seem like a very heavy bag to be stored upright.


----------



## deb68nc

chelleyp said:


> I just checked mine and I have a tiny crease on the bottom (it's barely noticeable). I store mine upright as well and now I'm wondering if I should store it flat. The bag does seem like a very heavy bag to be stored upright.


Would it help if we maybe placed a flat pillow under it sitting up maybe taking some of the weight off on the hard surface? I don’t like the idea of it lying on its back for flattening the quilts in the back in comparison to the front. Thoughts?


----------



## Cocogirl15

It definitely seems like a heavy bag to sit upright over time. Regarding the pillow I would be afraid of distorting the shape on the bottom due to it not being on a flat surface


----------



## paris54531

I store mine in its original dustbag/protective pieces, in an upright position, and use a small soft t-shirt for stuffing the front and back pockets, and then the original paper stuffing for the middle pocket. This ensures all corners in the front and back are "filled" to the appropriate fullness of my liking when it's not in use so that no creases develop. It looks brand new and I've had it for almost a year!


----------



## Venessa84

paris54531 said:


> I store mine in its original dustbag/protective pieces, in an upright position, and use a small soft t-shirt for stuffing the front and back pockets, and then the original paper stuffing for the middle pocket. This ensures all corners in the front and back are "filled" to the appropriate fullness of my liking when it's not in use so that no creases develop. It looks brand new and I've had it for almost a year!



Thank you for sharing! Gorgeous color with the chevron!


----------



## vivy_tran

paris54531 said:


> I store mine in its original dustbag/protective pieces, in an upright position, and use a small soft t-shirt for stuffing the front and back pockets, and then the original paper stuffing for the middle pocket. This ensures all corners in the front and back are "filled" to the appropriate fullness of my liking when it's not in use so that no creases develop. It looks brand new and I've had it for almost a year!


Your bag looks soooo gorgeous! After having it for a year, did you notice any creasing/wrinkle on the back of the the flap from opening/closing the bag? I saw some creasing on the back of some lambs, but I hear that it depends on the batch of bags. I'm looking to buy a trendy CC in black, but this was my concern since I've only had caviar bags, not lamb yet... but I definitely want to add lamb in my collection.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

paris54531 said:


> I store mine in its original dustbag/protective pieces, in an upright position, and use a small soft t-shirt for stuffing the front and back pockets, and then the original paper stuffing for the middle pocket. This ensures all corners in the front and back are "filled" to the appropriate fullness of my liking when it's not in use so that no creases develop. It looks brand new and I've had it for almost a year!



Beautiful bag!  Love that beige.  Is that a small or a medium?  I've got a small that I've been storing empty and upright; i wasn't worried about sagging but now I'm wondering if I should be stuffing it. (It's just the small seems a bit tight to be putting any tee shirts in there...)


----------



## prettyfox

I use the Samorga small Trendy CC organizer that fits perfectly. So, I don't need to worry about sagging while storing and using.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

prettyfox said:


> I use the Samorga small Trendy CC organizer that fits perfectly. So, I don't need to worry about sagging while storing and using.



Have you had to worry about any color transfer between the organizer and the lambskin?


----------



## prettyfox

ChanelCanuck said:


> Have you had to worry about any color transfer between the organizer and the lambskin?


Of course, I'll worry about the color transfer and prefer to have the same color. I have a black Trendy, so I got the black organizer. They have a plenty of colors to choose from: https://samorga.com/?product=trendy-cc-s-chanel-trendy-cc-small-25cm-size-organizer-a-set-of-2. They have a baby blue to match your gorgeous Trendy. Their size fits perfectly like a glove. It comes with a set of two inserts, but not three.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

prettyfox said:


> Of course, I'll worry about the color transfer and prefer to have the same color. I have a black Trendy, so I got the black organizer. They have a plenty of colors to choose from: https://samorga.com/?product=trendy-cc-s-chanel-trendy-cc-small-25cm-size-organizer-a-set-of-2. They have a baby blue to match your gorgeous Trendy. Their size fits perfectly like a glove. It comes with a set of two inserts, but not three.
> 
> View attachment 4748338



Oh my god, that's a perfect array of colors!  The Baby Blue would go great with mine!  Do you put your inserts in the front and back pouches?


----------



## prettyfox

ChanelCanuck said:


> Oh my god, that's a perfect array of colors!  The Baby Blue would go great with mine!  Do you put your inserts in the front and back pouches?


Those two inserts are different sizes and fit for the front and middle pouches. The back pouch is too small anyway.


----------



## paris54531

@vivy_tran thank you so much! Yes, there definitely can be some light creasing with lamb skin but mine still looks pretty much in exactly the same condition as the day I bought it. If not better due to how I stuffed it. I have used it several times and have had no additional wear. I also have the small size and will say the small size helps keep the bag flawless with minimal to no creases. 

@ChanelCanuck yes, the beige is the medium size! With my small I just use the original stuffing but have found with the medium size that a small/soft t-shirt worked better due to it having more room and surface area for possible creasing or misshaping.


----------



## chanel4evernever

I have a couple classic O-cases from various sizes. What's the best way to store them?

Upright or Laying Flat?

Upright - I'm worried about the sides creasing
Laying Flat - I'm worried about the quilts flattening

How do you store your O-cases? Which is the best way?


----------



## Chanellover2015

I have the medium size and I just store it in the pouch upright. Haven’t had any issues with me storing it that way. Btw mine is in lambskin and looks brand new.


----------



## Handbaglover222

I recently bought my first Chanel bag - a preloved black classic flap in caviar leather. I really want to start using it but I’m scared to without protecting it first! Please can anyone help me with looking after it:  

1) What is the best way to protect this bag from getting any marks on it and protecting from rain? On my other leather handbags I’ve used Collonil water stop spray (I’m in the U.K.) - should I use this on the Chanel? Scared!

2) How can I keep the leather in great condition and stop it from drying?

3) Is there any way to restore the leather smell? I believe this bag is from 2013 and although it doesn’t smell bad, it is preloved and does have a bit of a old smell to it slightly

4) Best way to store it? Currently keeping it stuffed and in its dust bag, laying flat with the chain away from the bag

Thank you!


----------



## Handbaglover222

Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

I have!

firstly - your bag looks great and certainly doesn't look its age, congrats on your new baby!

I would recommend that you certainly buy a leather cleaner and conditioner. Possibly a spray but personally I have never used one on my caviar pieces and been totally fine (I also live in the uk so I understand the through process completely). I like the renapur products, also colonial like you mentioned (I buy both on amazon). I personally don't use the spray because I want the leather to breathe and some nourishing products provide a bit of water resistance anyway because of their texture. I like the renapur balsam, also their cleaner is great and very gentle (you must dilute it for even more gentle results) as long as you don't saturate the leather - a few moments to clean then wipe off with a clean towel. Wait until the leather is dry then apply the balsam -  a thin layer is all you will need. cleaning will also help freshen the scent (I buy preloved too and understand this scent, not horrible just not leathery)

if your heart is set on a spray then do this last and a few days after the cleaning and nourishing to give everything a chance for it to dry. I can't think it would be bad but like I said, I don't have personal experience.

Your bag looks very good anyway - but for storage I would stuff it, keep the chain wrapped in tissue in the top section of the dustbag if you have a classic dustbag, but if not just wrapped in tissue will be good. Also gently wipe the chain when cleaning so it's all nourished together. I keep my classic flap standing up and backwards in the dustbag so the chain rests on the back of the bag - keeping no pressure on the front.

to keep the hardwhere shiny I just buff with a towel - no abrasive products but maybe a touch of water if any leather cleaner is on there to just get it off.

Reading this through I now see why my friends think im crazy about handbag storage. - hope it's not too much! x


----------



## Jaxholt15

I store mine in my closet standing upright with the chain suspended on a rail so the chain never rests on the bag.  I use Cadillac Leather lotion every month or so on all of my bags.  Your bag is lovely, my Jumbo is identical, just a few years newer.  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## star_dust

Hello everyone. Reviving this topic, I wanted to know how does everyone store their bags? Do you keep in the box or just in the dust bag on your shelf?


----------



## XCCX

star_dust said:


> Hello everyone. Reviving this topic, I wanted to know how does everyone store their bags? Do you keep in the box or just in the dust bag on your shelf?



It is better not to keep them in their boxes. I used to long time ago and the cc turnlock of my jumbo tarnished a bit (Chanel replaced it for me). I live in a humid area and ever since I store my bags stuffed in their dust bags and make sure I air them every night.


----------



## star_dust

XCCX said:


> It is better not to keep them in their boxes. I used to long time ago and the cc turnlock of my jumbo tarnished a bit (Chanel replaced it for me). I live in a humid area and ever since I store my bags stuffed in their dust bags and make sure I air them every night.


Тhank you for letting me know! I have taken them out of the boxes and they are stuffed with dustbag on my shelf.


----------



## MilesAway2015

Hello @All
one question: how do you store your chanel bags in your closet?
in the box, in the dustbag or without anything?
I just made some space in my closet because I threw a lot of things in the garbage that I don’t need anymore and I have one huge empty compartment and I would like to store the bags like in a museum where I just grab the one I like for that day...
would that have an impact on the quality of the bags?
it’s a closed closet by the way...I have to open it...
thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## XCCX

It is not recommended to store them in the boxes as leather needs to breathe. I personally store them in their dust bags in a closed closet. Except the ones I use daily or are in the rotation (I keep them without the dust bags). I live in a very humid area so I air them daily for few hours (leave the closet open).
I have a closet with a glass door and I wish I’m brave enough to store my bags (the nicer ones/those which are not in rotation) without their dust bags there where I can admire them behind the glass! But they’ll accumulate dust (even with closet door closer) and I don’t like that! 

edit: I just realized I replied in this thread before, I thought it’s a new one and was trying to help the poster (above).

I think you’ll get plenty of information if you read through the thread!


----------



## MilesAway2015

Thank you!!!


XCCX said:


> It is not recommended to store them in the boxes as leather needs to breathe. I personally store them in their dust bags in a closed closet. Except the ones I use daily or are in the rotation (I keep them without the dust bags). I live in a very humid area so I air them daily for few hours (leave the closet open).
> I have a closet with a glass door and I wish I’m brave enough to store my bags (the nicer ones/those which are not in rotation) without their dust bags there where I can admire them behind the glass! But they’ll accumulate dust (even with closet door closer) and I don’t like that!
> 
> edit: I just realized I replied in this thread before, I thought it’s a new one and was trying to help the poster (above).
> 
> I think you’ll get plenty of information if you read through the thread!


thank you!
so I will store them outside the boxes...


----------



## mischa_fan

I store them in their dustbags in a dry cabinet


----------



## MilesAway2015

mischa_fan said:


> I store them in their dustbags in a dry cabinet


thanks for your answer...
that’s how I store them now...


----------



## kosin30

Ok so I think this is a new question. I used to store classic flaps with the chains tucked in on one side into the bag itself. Then I noticed that it left an indentation on the inner flap since the chain is gathered on one side...especially with lambskin. Has anyone experienced this? 

So I started rolling them up with tissue and keeping them on top of the bag, just like how the store wraps a brand new bag’s chains. It seems to be better but now I’m worried it’ll be too heavy to sit on top of my bag in storage. Thoughts?


----------



## Wwoman10013

kosin30 said:


> Ok so I think this is a new question. I used to store classic flaps with the chains tucked in on one side into the bag itself. Then I noticed that it left an indentation on the inner flap since the chain is gathered on one side...especially with lambskin. Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> So I started rolling them up with tissue and keeping them on top of the bag, just like how the store wraps a brand new bag’s chains. It seems to be better but now I’m worried it’ll be too heavy to sit on top of my bag in storage. Thoughts?


I noticed that too.  i started storing the chain in the pocket on the other side.  Also, i took the kids unused foam sheets and insert them between it between the inner and outer flaps.  So far, this seems to help with the imprint from the chains and the love note zipper from the inner flap.  Will see how long I can keep this up.  Btw, I do this for my wocs too.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Does anyone else store their chains by pulling them to one side and then tucking it in under the side?  If so, do you guys find that the top edge on that side of your bag (where the chain was tucked) get a little bit dented from the chains?



Wwoman10013 said:


> I noticed that too.  i started storing the chain in the pocket on the other side.  Also, i took the kids unused foam sheets and insert them between it between the inner and outer flaps.  So far, this seems to help with the imprint from the chains and the love note zipper from the inner flap.  Will see how long I can keep this up.  Btw, I do this for my wocs too.



Do you find this stretches the pocket at all?


----------



## Wwoman10013

ChanelCanuck said:


> Does anyone else store their chains by pulling them to one side and then tucking it in under the side?  If so, do you guys find that the top edge on that side of your bag (where the chain was tucked) get a little bit dented from the chains?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find this stretches the pocket at all?


Not really.  You can cut the foam sheet to smaller pieces and tuck it between the 2 flaps (where the chain and zipper make contact) without inserting it into the pocket.


----------



## cllb

ChanelCanuck said:


> Does anyone else store their chains by pulling them to one side and then tucking it in under the side?  If so, do you guys find that the top edge on that side of your bag (where the chain was tucked) get a little bit dented from the chains?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find this stretches the pocket at all?


I think she’s referring to the pocket on the dust bag


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Wwoman10013 said:


> Not really.  You can cut the foam sheet to smaller pieces and tuck it between the 2 flaps (where the chain and zipper make contact) without inserting it into the pocket.





cllb said:


> I think she’s referring to the pocket on the dust bag



Oh gotcha, that makes sense.  Good idea, gonna try that!


----------



## ssiell

I recently bought this glass case from Ikea to store my Chanel babies. This is how I store them now with a felt organizer inside and the bag open to avoid putting some pressure on the leather while being stored. The chain of the Jumbo CF is resting behind the bag wrapped w/ the chain cloth from top till the side, for the Mini I put the chain inside and with the chain cloth protector on top & the GST chain just inside the bag. I use to store them before with the dust bag in my closet but never inside the box since I bought them (boxes are also displayed on top of the glass case). I know I'm bias when it comes to my Chanel babies while the rest of my bags are hidden inside my closet. I love them all but Chanel will always be my first love. And by the way I also live in a very humid country, summer temperature goes up to 45 deg.C (113 deg.F). So during summer my AC is always on at 20-22 deg.C even if I'm not home.


----------



## jill39

I just watched a YouTube video where someone said the tissue paper inside one her bags absorbed moisture in the environment and it made her bag smell bad.  So now I’m wondering if I should take the tissue paper out of my bags!  What do you all do?  What is your experience with using tissue paper to stuff your bags?


----------



## hlzpenguin

jill39 said:


> I just watched a YouTube video where someone said the tissue paper inside one her bags absorbed moisture in the environment and it made her bag smell bad.  So now I’m wondering if I should take the tissue paper out of my bags!  What do you all do?  What is your experience with using tissue paper to stuff your bags?


Sophie?!
I don’t stuff tissues and I don’t see they lose their shapes. But maybe that’s just my experiences. I wonder if it would help if you place dehumidifier close to the bags.


----------



## jill39

hlzpenguin said:


> Sophie?!
> I don’t stuff tissues and I don’t see they lose their shapes. But maybe that’s just my experiences. I wonder if it would help if you place dehumidifier close to the bags.



Yes!  Sophie! I never even thought of that.  I am glad to hear that your bag hasn't lost its shape without tissue!   My bags don't have any smell--but to avoid this I am going to take the tissue out.


----------



## Sakurai888

jill39 said:


> I just watched a YouTube video where someone said the tissue paper inside one her bags absorbed moisture in the environment and it made her bag smell bad.  So now I’m wondering if I should take the tissue paper out of my bags!  What do you all do?  What is your experience with using tissue paper to stuff your bags?


I think this is more of the issue of the storage location than the tissue paper itself. I always place dehumidifier but the storage location is important as well


----------



## jill39

Sakurai888 said:


> I think this is more of the issue of the storage location than the tissue paper itself. I always place dehumidifier but the storage location is important as well


True!  A dehumidifier sounds good too.


----------



## Misliz

ssiell said:


> I recently bought this glass case from Ikea to store my Chanel babies. This is how I store them now with a felt organizer inside and the bag open to avoid putting some pressure on the leather while being stored. The chain of the Jumbo CF is resting behind the bag wrapped w/ the chain cloth from top till the side, for the Mini I put the chain inside and with the chain cloth protector on top & the GST chain just inside the bag. I use to store them before with the dust bag in my closet but never inside the box since I bought them (boxes are also displayed on top of the glass case). I know I'm bias when it comes to my Chanel babies while the rest of my bags are hidden inside my closet. I love them all but Chanel will always be my first love. And by the way I also live in a very humid country, summer temperature goes up to 45 deg.C (113 deg.F). So during summer my AC is always on at 20-22 deg.C even if I'm not home.
> 
> View attachment 4936612
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936614


I also use the same glass case from IKEA. I am also like you- I like the fact I can see them ☺️


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

Wwoman10013 said:


> I noticed that too.  i started storing the chain in the pocket on the other side.  Also, i took the kids unused foam sheets and insert them between it between the inner and outer flaps.  So far, this seems to help with the imprint from the chains and the love note zipper from the inner flap.  Will see how long I can keep this up.  Btw, I do this for my wocs too.


hi would you mind sharing a pic of how you do this with your WOC ? and/or explain a little bit further how you store your WOC ? like upright, lying flat ? chain rested inside the bag or outside, hanging on top or to the side ? etc. thank you in advance !!


----------



## Mrs.applepie

I’ve got my first Chanel bag recently, it’s a classic flap caviar in medium. The thing is I noticed that it just so slightly seems to lean forward when it stands. Is there a way to store it to correct the  forward tilting ?  When I don’t use the bag it’s  backwards in the dustbag so that the chain rests on the back of the bag. Inside I stuff it with tissue paper and the chain is wrapped in paper also and placed in the top section of the dustbag. The bag is standing upright in my closet . Is there anything I should be doing different ? And is is possible just by the use of paper to correct tilting ?


----------



## chanelshiv

I have SCOURED THE INTERNET...and I cannot for the life of me find out the best method for protecting the chain on the small flapbag with top handle! Nothing works, and there is no information anywhere. 

Can any of you experts help me?!


----------



## sjofaye

chanelshiv said:


> I have SCOURED THE INTERNET...and I cannot for the life of me find out the best method for protecting the chain on the small flapbag with top handle! Nothing works, and there is no information anywhere.
> 
> Can any of you experts help me?!



Hi sorry can you explain what you mean?

If I understand correctly maybe you can try these strap protectors. I saw some on Amazon and Etsy. But you can definitely try to make one with felt.
I hope this helps, but if I misunderstood what you mean, I apologize!


----------



## anatomyofafad

Hi folks, can I get some help w/ Gabrielle storage? I have the small hobo but I can't work out how to deal with the chains/strap. I can put the chain inside the bag but the leather part of the shoulder strap is too stiff/large to also fit inside so I've resorted to just laying everything down outside of the bag.


----------



## chanelshiv

sjofaye said:


> Hi sorry can you explain what you mean?
> 
> If I understand correctly maybe you can try these strap protectors. I saw some on Amazon and Etsy. But you can definitely try to make one with felt.
> I hope this helps, but if I misunderstood what you mean, I apologize!
> View attachment 5170187
> View attachment 5170188


Sorry I was traveling! I know about those and thank you!! My problem is being able to do it at all due to the top handle and placement of the chain. I will post a pic


----------



## chanelshiv

chanelshiv said:


> Sorry I was traveling! I know about those and thank you!! My problem is being able to do it at all due to the top handle and placement of the chain. I will post a pic





sjofaye said:


> Hi sorry can you explain what you mean?
> 
> If I understand correctly maybe you can try these strap protectors. I saw some on Amazon and Etsy. But you can definitely try to make one with felt.
> I hope this helps, but if I misunderstood what you mean, I apologize!
> View attachment 5170187
> View attachment 5170188


 Thanks I know those! I kind of made one. Also I was traveling. Yesterday sorry. I’ll attach pics


----------



## chanelshiv

chanelshiv said:


> Sorry I was traveling! I know about those and thank you!! My problem is being able to do it at all due to the top handle and placement of the chain. I will post a pic


 Oy im not good at this forum lol pics


----------



## mandaron

I store all my purses over a certain amount $$ in these luxury purse boxes. I love it, absolutely no issues and I love seeing them.


----------



## chanelshiv

mandaron said:


> I store all my purses over a certain amount $$ in these luxury purse boxes. I love it, absolutely no issues and I love seeing them.


Absolutely love that. Where can I get them?


----------



## chanelshiv

mandaron said:


> I store all my purses over a certain amount $$ in these luxury purse boxes. I love it, absolutely no issues and I love seeing them.


I found some. Are yours a particular brand? Some seem to be pricey. $79?


----------



## Chanbal

anatomyofafad said:


> Hi folks, can I get some help w/ Gabrielle storage? I have the small hobo but I can't work out how to deal with the chains/strap. I can put the chain inside the bag but the leather part of the shoulder strap is too stiff/large to also fit inside so I've resorted to just laying everything down outside of the bag.


My favorite system is still a combination of pillows and bags from Bag-a-Vie. I leave the chains outside, and it's very easy to change bags. The picture below shows reissues, but I do the same with Gabrielle.


----------



## sjofaye

chanelshiv said:


> Oy im not good at this forum lol pics


Sorry I just saw the notification for this thread.
I was actually going to suggest the same way of storing that Mandaron suggested!
The boxes I found that are similar to the one Mandaron posted were from luxurybagdisplay but they were pretty pricy.
I was inspired by fellow posters in this thread to get my own box and use command hooks so I DIY'd one myself.

I used an *acrylic box* I got off of Amazon and purchased *clear command hooks* (hook part is metal, not the plastic ones you commonly see). I made some little felt socks for the hooks just in case because I didn't want the metal on the hook to damage the hardware on my bag.



You can actually get any hook you want but I suggest the command ones because if you want to take it off and change the position it is easily removable! I also picked this specific one with the hook made of metal over the plastic one you commonly see because the hook moves! If you want to achieve the same look of the LuxuryBagDisplay boxes where the hooks are on the lid, you can actually stick these hooks on the lid and have no problem hanging your bag since the hook can flip down!





ETA! The box is currently out of stock if you are interested, but I contacted the seller and a customer rep told me they will restock within the next few weeks since the boxes are still in production!


----------



## sjofaye

chanelshiv said:


> Oy im not good at this forum lol pics


Here are the posts that I found on this thread that inspired me to make my own. They used boxes they got from the ContainerStore!
Hope this helps! 



ceedoan said:


> Here's how I store my Chanel after seeing it done by a fellow member with this genius idea of hers!! The thread is on here somewhere I just don't remember which - maybe the care/maintenance of caviar leather one?? Anyway, boxes are form the container store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306674





tiyawna said:


> Hi, I was following this idea on the other thread. I purchased the shirt box instead of the sweater box because I'm just starting my Chanel collection and didn't think I needed the larger size. Do you think the straps are high enough off of the bag? Should I just exchange this one for the sweater box to be safe. The bag is a jumbo double flap. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307007


----------



## belebalahung

sjofaye said:


> Sorry I just saw the notification for this thread.
> I was actually going to suggest the same way of storing that Mandaron suggested!
> The boxes I found that are similar to the one Mandaron posted were from luxurybagdisplay but they were pretty pricy.
> I was inspired by fellow posters in this thread to get my own box and use command hooks so I DIY'd one myself.
> 
> I used an *acrylic box* I got off of Amazon and purchased *clear command hooks* (hook part is metal, not the plastic ones you commonly see). I made some little felt socks for the hooks just in case because I didn't want the metal on the hook to damage the hardware on my bag.
> View attachment 5173168
> 
> 
> You can actually get any hook you want but I suggest the command ones because if you want to take it off and change the position it is easily removable! I also picked this specific one with the hook made of metal over the plastic one you commonly see because the hook moves! If you want to achieve the same look of the LuxuryBagDisplay boxes where the hooks are on the lid, you can actually stick these hooks on the lid and have no problem hanging your bag since the hook can flip down!
> 
> View attachment 5173169
> View attachment 5173182
> 
> 
> ETA! The box is currently out of stock if you are interested, but I contacted the seller and a customer rep told me they will restock within the next few weeks since the boxes are still in production!



WOW!!!!!!! excellent! absolutely the best way to store in my opinion, i was thinking along the same line the other day, but didn't actually went through with it as it will take up too much space because i have a couple of them to store


----------



## chanelshiv

sjofaye said:


> Here are the posts that I found on this thread that inspired me to make my own. They used boxes they got from the ContainerStore!
> Hope this helps!


Sorry I realized I didn’t receive notifications and missed this. Thank you so much ! I also feel like an idiot because I figured out a way lol


----------



## chanelshiv

belebalahung said:


> WOW!!!!!!! excellent! absolutely the best way to store in my opinion, i was thinking along the same line the other day, but didn't actually went through with it as it will take up too much space because i have a couple of them to store


Thank you !!! As noted below, I need to step up my purse forum game and didn’t get notifications or check. Will add this to my laptop now not just phone and take a closer look


----------



## chanelshiv

sjofaye said:


> Here are the posts that I found on this thread that inspired me to make my own. They used boxes they got from the ContainerStore!
> Hope this helps!


ok now I'm on my laptop lol...thank you!! in case I didn't reply to you. once again, I am adjusting to this...I haven't used a forum like this in a very long time. sorry!


----------



## chanelshiv

belebalahung said:


> WOW!!!!!!! excellent! absolutely the best way to store in my opinion, i was thinking along the same line the other day, but didn't actually went through with it as it will take up too much space because i have a couple of them to store


I already have command hooks I never used. they are plastic but perhaps if metal is better I can get those. I have felt for them, as well.


----------



## chanelshiv

sjofaye said:


> Sorry I just saw the notification for this thread.
> I was actually going to suggest the same way of storing that Mandaron suggested!
> The boxes I found that are similar to the one Mandaron posted were from luxurybagdisplay but they were pretty pricy.
> I was inspired by fellow posters in this thread to get my own box and use command hooks so I DIY'd one myself.
> 
> I used an *acrylic box* I got off of Amazon and purchased *clear command hooks* (hook part is metal, not the plastic ones you commonly see). I made some little felt socks for the hooks just in case because I didn't want the metal on the hook to damage the hardware on my bag.
> View attachment 5173168
> 
> 
> You can actually get any hook you want but I suggest the command ones because if you want to take it off and change the position it is easily removable! I also picked this specific one with the hook made of metal over the plastic one you commonly see because the hook moves! If you want to achieve the same look of the LuxuryBagDisplay boxes where the hooks are on the lid, you can actually stick these hooks on the lid and have no problem hanging your bag since the hook can flip down!
> 
> View attachment 5173169
> View attachment 5173182
> 
> 
> ETA! The box is currently out of stock if you are interested, but I contacted the seller and a customer rep told me they will restock within the next few weeks since the boxes are still in production!


I see many others that are pretty much identical that are available! What about the light, etc? Do you ever put the dust bag or felt etc inside the box? and I guess I'll lightly stuff the bag, as well. I would like to look at my bags lol


----------



## sjofaye

chanelshiv said:


> ok now I'm on my laptop lol...thank you!! in case I didn't reply to you. once again, I am adjusting to this...I haven't used a forum like this in a very long time. sorry!


No worries! 



chanelshiv said:


> I already have command hooks I never used. they are plastic but perhaps if metal is better I can get those. I have felt for them, as well.



I suggest the metal ones only if you want to have the flexibility of hanging the chain off the lid of the box as the hook can move. But if you want to hang the chain the way I did, the plastic ones work just as well!



chanelshiv said:


> I see many others that are pretty much identical that are available! What about the light, etc? Do you ever put the dust bag or felt etc inside the box? and I guess I'll lightly stuff the bag, as well. I would like to look at my bags lol



I keep the box in my closet so it is not in direct light. I think if you keep your box out in direct light you can put the bag in the dust bag while in the box. I used to store my cf in the dust bag while inside the box but decided to display the bag itself in the box. I didn't want to smother it too much by having it in a dust bag as well as in the closed off box because I've read people say that the leather should be able to breathe.

Since I'm on the topic of letting the leather breathe, the box I posted doesn't have any holes in it. It's not an air tight box but it's closed off whereas the luxurybagdisplay boxes have a little cutout to allow air flow. If you frequently use your bags, then the box I suggested is fine since you will be constantly opening it, allowing air to go in.

I do keep my dust bag in the box with their bag. I either sit the bag on top of the dust bag or I fold it up and place it on the side of the box. I also leave the felt on the bag itself just to prevent dents since some of my bags are lambskin. 

My bags are also stuffed as well! I either use the tissue paper stuffing it came with, or bag a bag pillow.


----------



## chanelshiv

sjofaye said:


> No worries!
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest the metal ones only if you want to have the flexibility of hanging the chain off the lid of the box as the hook can move. But if you want to hang the chain the way I did, the plastic ones work just as well!
> 
> 
> 
> I keep the box in my closet so it is not in direct light. I think if you keep your box out in direct light you can put the bag in the dust bag while in the box. I used to store my cf in the dust bag while inside the box but decided to display the bag itself in the box. I didn't want to smother it too much by having it in a dust bag as well as in the closed off box because I've read people say that the leather should be able to breathe.
> 
> Since I'm on the topic of letting the leather breathe, the box I posted doesn't have any holes in it. It's not an air tight box but it's closed off whereas the luxurybagdisplay boxes have a little cutout to allow air flow. If you frequently use your bags, then the box I suggested is fine since you will be constantly opening it, allowing air to go in.
> 
> I do keep my dust bag in the box with their bag. I either sit the bag on top of the dust bag or I fold it up and place it on the side of the box. I also leave the felt on the bag itself just to prevent dents since some of my bags are lambskin.
> 
> My bags are also stuffed as well! I either use the tissue paper stuffing it came with, or bag a bag pillow.


excellent info. sidenote: I worry that the dust bag for my brand new Chanel is way too small. It's so odd. I find myself stuffing it in there, and that cannot be good. Another reason to get a box. I live in a very sunny place lol, but I have a dark walk-in and the sun doesn't reach my entire condo...and trust me I use my bags too often so they won't be stagnant and suffocating. lol


----------



## chanelshiv

belebalahung said:


> WOW!!!!!!! excellent! absolutely the best way to store in my opinion, i was thinking along the same line the other day, but didn't actually went through with it as it will take up too much space because i have a couple of them to store


eeek sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the Amazon box you linked to is not acrylic. it's made of polystyrene which is a banned plastic material that is toxic


----------



## sjofaye

chanelshiv said:


> eeek sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the Amazon box you linked to is not acrylic. it's made of polystyrene which is a banned plastic material that is toxic


No worries,  thank you for letting me know. I don’t know why it never crossed my mind to double check that. I was looking up “acrylic boxes” and that was one of the first ones that popped up so I completely forgot to check that. I don’t think it is banned yet in my state from what I looked up, so maybe thats why it was able to be sold but I will no longer purchase from them. Thanks for letting me know! If I find anything else that is not made of polystyrene I’ll post it!

Are you from the US? The container store has some fabric boxes that other tpf posters used. Not sure if they also have stores outside of the US.


----------



## chanelshiv

sjofaye said:


> No worries,  thank you for letting me know. I don’t know why it never crossed my mind to double check that. I was looking up “acrylic boxes” and that was one of the first ones that popped up so I completely forgot to check that. I don’t think it is banned yet in my state from what I looked up, so maybe thats why it was able to be sold but I will no longer purchase from them. Thanks for letting me know! If I find anything else that is not made of polystyrene I’ll post it!
> 
> Are you from the US? The container store has some fabric boxes that other tpf posters used. Not sure if they also have stores outside of the US.


hmm I guess it is a state-by-state thing. I actually meant more that it is not acrylic so may not protect in the same way. I'm sure it's fine...really easy for the obsessive to way overthink these things. yes, I'm in the US (technically)...funny you mention that...I went into an online shopping k-hole for like 3 hours and looked at the container store hahaha. I ended up purchasing one of the luxury bag overpriced cases...but then I wanted to buy different ones. I was also looking for yet another handbag and there was an over-the-phone intervention. lol


----------



## EpiFanatic

I'm new to Chanel and was wondering if different bags should be stored in different ways due to the differing leathers.  I have a mini rectangle in lambskin and I've noticed in preloved sites and on tPF that there can be some collapsing over time, even if stuffed.  Currently I am hanging mine from a plastic hanger with the straps being perpendicular to the bag.  I stuffed it with airpaper.  I'm thinking the bag is light enough that there should be no issues in compromising the integrity of the strap.  My caviar business affinity is seems to be able to withstand just being set down upright.  The strap is so lightweight that I don't think it would negatively affect the quilts if just resting down from the bag.  Can anyone foresee any potential issues?


----------



## chanelshiv

I just got one of these things. I mean ok cool. Lol. I have the rest in makeshift boxes on a shelf in my closet with dust bags. The suction hooks which were a genius idea by a poster always fall off of mine. A couple don’t have straps they just sit in the container in dust bags. Thoughts? Lol. I can move it to a no light zone or throw a dust bag or scarf or something over it I guess. ????


----------



## chanelshiv

chanelshiv said:


> View attachment 5186817
> 
> I just got one of these things. I mean ok cool. Lol. I have the rest in makeshift boxes on a shelf in my closet with dust bags. The suction hooks which were a genius idea by a poster always fall off of mine. A couple don’t have straps they just sit in the container in dust bags. Thoughts? Lol. I can move it to a no light zone or throw a dust bag or scarf or something over it I guess. ????





sjofaye said:


> No worries,  thank you for letting me know. I don’t know why it never crossed my mind to double check that. I was looking up “acrylic boxes” and that was one of the first ones that popped up so I completely forgot to check that. I don’t think it is banned yet in my state from what I looked up, so maybe thats why it was able to be sold but I will no longer purchase from them. Thanks for letting me know! If I find anything else that is not made of polystyrene I’ll post it!
> 
> Are you from the US? The container store has some fabric boxes that other tpf posters used. Not sure if they also have stores outside of the US.


Hey I just posted my actual expensive one and I also mention that I tried to copy yours. Not as successful as yours turned out


----------



## huskyholics

Been following this post for a while and ordered several different bag pillows from different vendors. So far the best ones are from Mygrandfathersthings. They have this bag pillow (fluffy) and felt protector (ferdie?) which I always got a set of those. The fit is great and the pillow is a tad taller than regular bag pillows which will fill in the bag entirely. I love that the bag pillow has a ribbon at the top that I can simply grab to get the pillow in and out.


----------



## sjofaye

chanelshiv said:


> View attachment 5186817
> 
> I just got one of these things. I mean ok cool. Lol. I have the rest in makeshift boxes on a shelf in my closet with dust bags. The suction hooks which were a genius idea by a poster always fall off of mine. A couple don’t have straps they just sit in the container in dust bags. Thoughts? Lol. I can move it to a no light zone or throw a dust bag or scarf or something over it I guess. ????



Sorry! I have been following so many threads I couldn't keep up with the notifications. I must've missed this threads notification.
I like the box! How are you liking it so far?

Also the hooks I used had a sticker thing that sticks to the hook and box so it stayed on, maybe that's why the suction ones didn't work.


----------



## sjofaye

huskyholics said:


> Been following this post for a while and ordered several different bag pillows from different vendors. So far the best ones are from Mygrandfathersthings. They have this bag pillow (fluffy) and felt protector (ferdie?) which I always got a set of those. The fit is great and the pillow is a tad taller than regular bag pillows which will fill in the bag entirely. I love that the bag pillow has a ribbon at the top that I can simply grab to get the pillow in and out.



Have you tried the pillow on the newer bags with the metal plates? I recently got a pillow from a different brand and I absolutely love the pillow but it pushes on the authenticity plate so my bag is pushed out a bit. Not the sellers fault at all since this is a change on Chanel's end. It isn't too pushed out but over time I think it may misshapen my lambskin bag. It works really well for bags without the authenticity plate though.. I reached out to the brand and told them about that and they are looking into it so hopefully they create some where the pillow is less plump at the center to accommodate for the plate.


----------



## chanelshiv

sjofaye said:


> Sorry! I have been following so many threads I couldn't keep up with the notifications. I must've missed this threads notification.
> I like the box! How are you liking it so far?
> 
> Also the hooks I used had a sticker thing that sticks to the hook and box so it stayed on, maybe that's why the suction ones didn't work.


About to gorilla glue that ****


----------



## chanelshiv

sjofaye said:


> Have you tried the pillow on the newer bags with the metal plates? I recently got a pillow from a different brand and I absolutely love the pillow but it pushes on the authenticity plate so my bag is pushed out a bit. Not the sellers fault at all since this is a change on Chanel's end. It isn't too pushed out but over time I think it may misshapen my lambskin bag. It works really well for bags without the authenticity plate though.. I reached out to the brand and told them about that and they are looking into it so hopefully they create some where the pillow is less plump at the center to accommodate for the plate.


That’s why I’m worried about the pillows the microfiber cloth and/or tissue paper work well. Small towel and or pillowcase in larger bags.


----------



## b.Jane

kn85 said:


> I know I am in the minority in this thread but I have always stored my Chanel bags in their boxes with the original tissue paper and packaging and I have never had any issues with my bags. I always wrap the chains in tissue paper and make sure they are away from the bags so they can't cause any indentation. I put the Chanel boxes inside plastic drawer boxes which keep them clean and dust free. My oldest bag is 10 years old and it still looks brand new and I have never had an issue with mould or any changes in the leather or appearance with any of my bags.



I find this to be true as well. I stored an LV leather bag in its dust bag and box. Shoved it in the closet and forgot about it for a year. 

I panicked the other day after reading this forum so I went to checked on it and found no problem! In fact, the leather still smells amazing. Mind you I live in a very humid climate. Didn’t even use a dehumidifier and the AC is only turned on at night while I’m sleeping. 

Now I wonder whether I should store it outside the box? Hmm


----------



## OCMomof3

chanelshiv said:


> View attachment 5186817
> 
> I just got one of these things. I mean ok cool. Lol. I have the rest in makeshift boxes on a shelf in my closet with dust bags. The suction hooks which were a genius idea by a poster always fall off of mine. A couple don’t have straps they just sit in the container in dust bags. Thoughts? Lol. I can move it to a no light zone or throw a dust bag or scarf or something over it I guess. ????


I fell in love with this idea and ordered a handful of these a few months back. What I realized was that I didn't use the bags that I stored this way as often. Too much of a pain to take them in and out. So now I store my CC's on my shelf, stuffed to maintain their shape. Much more likely to use them, I find! I'll hold onto the clear boxes in case I decide to use them in the future. They are excellent quality, and if I owned exotics or something I would be more likely to use them.


----------



## Farkvam

Hi all, 
I was going to cut a piece of felt for the front of my vintage double flap as they come in the boutique but it occurred to me that with the flap closed down on the felt, that would add extra pressure against the quilts and perhaps flatten them further. Being vintage, the quilts are already flatter but obviously I don't want to make it worse or cause the dreaded indentations/dimples. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?
Also, I tuck the chain to one side and inside the main compartment, but I read that it can dent the inner flap at the edge. I don't have a new dustbag with the double pockets so I can't tuck the chain in there. Any ideas?
In the meantime, this is what I do to store it (in a dustbag).


----------



## ashton

Farkvam said:


> Hi all,
> I was going to cut a piece of felt for the front of my vintage double flap as they come in the boutique but it occurred to me that with the flap closed down on the felt, that would add extra pressure against the quilts and perhaps flatten them further. Being vintage, the quilts are already flatter but obviously I don't want to make it worse or cause the dreaded indentations/dimples. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?
> Also, I tuck the chain to one side and inside the main compartment, but I read that it can dent the inner flap at the edge. I don't have a new dustbag with the double pockets so I can't tuck the chain in there. Any ideas?
> In the meantime, this is what I do to store it (in a dustbag).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206311
> 
> View attachment 5206318


leave the flap open?


----------



## chanelshiv

Update!! I got an antique barrister bookcase (they have glass doors that fold up), so I’ve put my acrylic display cases etc into the two lower shelves.

I can leave the doors up or down, but the display cases are breathable and the red eye on the bottom is attached  to a clear box top with hooks and not encased.

below are photos and the eye isn’t Chanel but it’s kinda creepy so I included that one. Other Chanel bags in my closet. I was focusing on the robot cat which is irrelevant to this post. And I couldn’t resist the hanging Loewe painted cat charm hahaha or the evil eye bag because I dunno


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

fraukim said:


> I’ve got my first Chanel bag recently, it’s a classic flap caviar in medium. The thing is I noticed that it just so slightly seems to lean forward when it stands. Is there a way to store it to correct the  forward tilting ?  When I don’t use the bag it’s  backwards in the dustbag so that the chain rests on the back of the bag. Inside I stuff it with tissue paper and the chain is wrapped in paper also and placed in the top section of the dustbag. The bag is standing upright in my closet . Is there anything I should be doing different ? And is is possible just by the use of paper to correct tilting ?


were you able to by chance figure out how to store your chain ? how has wrapping it in paper and storing it in the dustbag been for you ? has it left any dents on your bag ? thank you !



sjofaye said:


> Hi sorry can you explain what you mean?
> 
> If I understand correctly maybe you can try these strap protectors. I saw some on Amazon and Etsy. But you can definitely try to make one with felt.
> I hope this helps, but if I misunderstood what you mean, I apologize!
> View attachment 5170187
> View attachment 5170188


how has your experience been so far with the felt strap protectors ? thank you !



EpiFanatic said:


> I'm new to Chanel and was wondering if different bags should be stored in different ways due to the differing leathers.  I have a mini rectangle in lambskin and I've noticed in preloved sites and on tPF that there can be some collapsing over time, even if stuffed.  Currently I am hanging mine from a plastic hanger with the straps being perpendicular to the bag.  I stuffed it with airpaper.  I'm thinking the bag is light enough that there should be no issues in compromising the integrity of the strap.  My caviar business affinity is seems to be able to withstand just being set down upright.  The strap is so lightweight that I don't think it would negatively affect the quilts if just resting down from the bag.  Can anyone foresee any potential issues?


how has your experience with resting the chain on top of the quilts been so far? thank you !



Farkvam said:


> Hi all,
> I was going to cut a piece of felt for the front of my vintage double flap as they come in the boutique but it occurred to me that with the flap closed down on the felt, that would add extra pressure against the quilts and perhaps flatten them further. Being vintage, the quilts are already flatter but obviously I don't want to make it worse or cause the dreaded indentations/dimples. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?
> Also, I tuck the chain to one side and inside the main compartment, but I read that it can dent the inner flap at the edge. I don't have a new dustbag with the double pockets so I can't tuck the chain in there. Any ideas?
> In the meantime, this is what I do to store it (in a dustbag).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206311
> 
> View attachment 5206318


were you ever able to figure out if leaving the chain to the side causes indents on the inside flap ? and if leaving the felt in has added pressure to your quilts ? thank you !


----------



## Farkvam

Hi Amanda, 
I did find that leaving the chain tucked inside or tucked to the side but hanging outside does dent the inner flap a bit...but I can't find a better alternative.

 I find storing a Chanel in any fashion will have *some* effect on the bag. Some say store the bag on its back with the chain lying outside of it on a surface, but the bag lying down can flatten the quilts. So for now, I'm still keeping the chain tucked inside the bag and just dealing with some denting in the inner flap.  It's not major. 

I decided not to add felt to the front of the bag so that it would not pressure and flatten the quilts. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

Farkvam said:


> Hi Amanda,
> I did find that leaving the chain tucked inside or tucked to the side but hanging outside does dent the inner flap a bit...but I can't find a better alternative.
> 
> I find storing a Chanel in any fashion will have *some* effect on the bag. Some say store the bag on its back with the chain lying outside of it on a surface, but the bag lying down can flatten the quilts. So for now, I'm still keeping the chain tucked inside the bag and just dealing with some denting in the inner flap.  It's not major.
> 
> I decided not to add felt to the front of the bag so that it would not pressure and flatten the quilts.
> 
> I hope that helps!


thank you for getting back to me !! i totally get what you mean, its like which of the two evils would you prefer basically/unfortunately haha - it seems overall consensus of what i read so far is that those felt wraps around the chain or even just wrapping it in the paper it originally came from in the boutique and resting it on the top of the bag is the best way so far


----------



## Farkvam

amanda.tnguyen said:


> thank you for getting back to me !! i totally get what you mean, its like which of the two evils would you prefer basically/unfortunately haha - it seems overall consensus of what i read so far is that those felt wraps around the chain or even just wrapping it in the paper it originally came from in the boutique and resting it on the top of the bag is the best way so far


Agreed! It's the lesser of the two evils for sure


----------



## sjofaye

amanda.tnguyen said:


> how has your experience been so far with the felt strap protectors ? thank you !



I didn't buy the ones I linked. Instead I made it out of felt myself but I found it a bit annoying to take off and put back on. Instead I made little 'socks' for my hooks so the chain isn't resting on the metal hooks. I find this better and gives a little cushion to the chain.


----------



## AllTheBagsPlease

In the box ‍♀️


----------



## pmt219

How do you store your pearl crush mini? I just bought one, and its tricky with the heavy metal ball


----------



## hourizhi

I just got my mini square pearl crush black. Found it super heavy and tricky to use. Probably will return it.


----------



## sep99

Hi

any picture to show how to store Chanel Gabrielle small? TIA (:


----------



## sparklywacky

Lately I find myself tucking the chains inside my bags - I do this for my classic flaps, minis and coco handle. 

Have you guys tried this and what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## ladyblakeney

I keep mine in their Chanel boxes.  Two weeks ago, I  had water damage in my walking closet with water leaking from the roof onto my designer clothes and purses! Only one Chanel bag got a little wet, all the other were safely stored in their boxes.  I have now bought transparent 40 Litres containers with a lid, and put in them the Chanel boxes in which I put the Chanel bags itself.  Any thoughts on wether the lack of breathability of the leather will damage the purses?  Thanks.


----------



## ka3na20

ladyblakeney said:


> I keep mine in their Chanel boxes.  Two weeks ago, I  had water damage in my walking closet with water leaking from the roof onto my designer clothes and purses! Only one Chanel bag got a little wet, all the other were safely stored in their boxes.  I have now bought transparent 40 Litres containers with a lid, and put in them the Chanel boxes in which I put the Chanel bags itself.  Any thoughts on wether the lack of breathability of the leather will damage the purses?  Thanks.



Yes it will damage the purses. You should avoid storing in a plastic bag or sealed container as the handbag needs to breathe and the slightest bit of moisture can cause mildew/mold and/or tarnished hardware. Likewise if leather is exposed to direct sunlight and dry weather for a prolonged period, then it will start losing it’s colour while too much anti-humidity sachets can have a drying effect on the leather.


----------



## miss_mandee

ladyblakeney said:


> I keep mine in their Chanel boxes.  Two weeks ago, I  had water damage in my walking closet with water leaking from the roof onto my designer clothes and purses! Only one Chanel bag got a little wet, all the other were safely stored in their boxes.  I have now bought transparent 40 Litres containers with a lid, and put in them the Chanel boxes in which I put the Chanel bags itself.  Any thoughts on wether the lack of breathability of the leather will damage the purses?  Thanks.



My LV SA told me the exact same as what @ka3na20 said. She also mentioned while boxes are not ideal, dust bags are OK.


----------



## saturdaycanvas

I tuck the chain in the bag and store in the dust bag


----------



## geenebeene

sparklywacky said:


> Lately I find myself tucking the chains inside my bags - I do this for my classic flaps, minis and coco handle.
> 
> Have you guys tried this and what are your thoughts on this?


I've been tucking my bag chains inside the bags from day one for all my Chanel bags.  I don't like the look of having the chains outside laying on the shelves or on top of the flap even if they are wrapped due to its weight.


----------



## miss_mandee

I was tucking the chains inside my purses but noticed that the flap was lopsided as a result. This was more noticeable on my mini classic than my c19. The flap eventually straightened out after I took the chains out.


----------



## katreena23

Rose said:


> To box or not to box??


Yes why not? Curious also!


----------



## ladyblakeney

ka3na20 said:


> Yes it will damage the purses. You should avoid storing in a plastic bag or sealed container as the handbag needs to breathe and the slightest bit of moisture can cause mildew/mold and/or tarnished hardware. Likewise if leather is exposed to direct sunlight and dry weather for a prolonged period, then it will start losing it’s colour while too much anti-humidity sachets can have a drying effect on the leather.



Thank you for your advice.  I feared that the plastic boxes would not be a good idea.  While it protected my purses from the water damage, it is not a long term solution....I guess I will have to put them in their dust bag only.  Cheers!


----------



## ka3na20

ladyblakeney said:


> Thank you for your advice.  I feared that the plastic boxes would not be a good idea.  While it protected my purses from the water damage, it is not a long term solution....I guess I will have to put them in their dust bag only.  Cheers!



Of course glad to help in anyway I can. Not an expert, just sharing what I know. Also, while they are stored in the dustbags, it would also be good to air them out once in a while if you are not using them.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I store mine in their boxes.  I make sure my light colored bags are stored with a white/satin slip cover.  I don't use the black ones provided by Chanel.


----------



## MeBagaholic

saturdaycanvas said:


> I tuck the chain in the bag and store in the dust bag


Do you tuck in for lambskin 
I feel
The area where chain will rest on the side, will that put a mark on the lambskin


----------



## OCMomof3

I WAS storing them in acrylic boxes sold by a company that specializes in handbag storage. It looked really pretty and organized, but....I realized that I hated the hassle of having to take them out to use them. Now they are stored on the open shelving in my closet. Grab and go!


----------



## ksgyu

Thoughts on getting a purse display hanger? I always feel like I’m rushing out the door and my purses are always ready to grab so I wouldn’t have much time to take it out of the dust bag, remove the stuffing, etc since I would use it everyday. I would think a purse hanger would help prevent the chain indentation problem (plus it still would look nice on display!) but not sure if hanging it would cause any compromise to the actual bag itself in the long run.


----------



## Egel

ladyblakeney said:


> Thank you for your advice.  I feared that the plastic boxes would not be a good idea.  While it protected my purses from the water damage, it is not a long term solution....I guess I will have to put them in their dust bag only.  Cheers!


You have special boxes for bags. Google will help. The boxes are from clear acrylic. You can put the bag in the box, there are little hooks so that the chain won't dent your bag and there are little holes for ventilation. If they get rained on, I don't know how much water will get trough the holes but it's safer than only dustbags.


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

I am very over-the-top about my bag cleaning and storage. I make sure that the bags are always stored in their dust bags and with the chains in the top flap of the dust bag wrapped in tissue. The double flaps are kept with the felt in-between them and I store them upright. I never keep them in the boxes as the leather needs to breathe in the air.

I have both lambskin and caviar bags and once a year I spa them myself with two products - Renapur leather cleaning concentrate that you mix with water and wash across the bag with a horsehair brush wiping it away quickly every 30/50 seconds. Then I use the Renapur leather balsam applied generously and left to soak in for an hour and buffed off well. Really good stuff and it keeps the bags fresh and clean. I do the inside and outside and the hardware with it. I leave it to dry for an hour between cleaning and conditioning so that moisture is locked in the leather with the conditioner but its not overly damp.
Caviar leather is very durable in my opinion and I don't worry about it but nothing is as beautiful as lambskin.


----------



## Marilla

Those of you with Chanel 19s - how do you store them? 
I have a small size in lambskin. If I stand her up she starts to sag, if I hang her up it’s going to end up distorting the shape as it pulls on the flap, so she’s currently laying flat, but worries this will squash the puffy quilting!
Am I just being too fussy??


----------



## c25519bg

I have the same issue as you. I used to store my small 19 by standing it up but it started to sag and the sag was becoming quite obvious at the bottom part of the bag. So I started lying it flat on the back ever since and the sagginess disappeared/evened out. It's been that way since. It's a pity because I can't admire its beauty fully because it's not standing up straight on my purse shelf :/


----------



## Baybeeh0ney

I stuff tissue inside of the bag and stand it up.  So far, no slouching but I only had the bag for 2 months...so we shall see.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Baybeeh0ney said:


> I stuff tissue inside of the bag and stand it up.  So far, no slouching but I only had the bag for 2 months...so we shall see.



This is what I do as well.


----------



## pugfan92

Marilla said:


> Those of you with Chanel 19s - how do you store them?
> I have a small size in lambskin. If I stand her up she starts to sag, if I hang her up it’s going to end up distorting the shape as it pulls on the flap, so she’s currently laying flat, but worries this will squash the puffy quilting!
> Am I just being too fussy??



I had tissue paper stuffed in mine but I just took the tissue paper out and put a bag organizer inside of it to keep its shape. If this is a horrible idea someone please let me know lol


----------



## beemeowmeow

i let my classic flaps and totes stand free and easy in my closet (but for woc, i let it lie in the box)! I avoid keeping them in the dust bag because there was once i left them stored in the dust bag but they started growing mold  though maybe it's just my humid environment, but yeah its always good to air your bags so the leather can breathe. I stuff them minimally sometimes to keep shape too.

for classic flaps, i tuck/fold the chains into the bag.


----------



## jsmile

*I've had enough*. Since my collection has grown a bit, I've had enough of storing, stuffing and organizing all my bags. I found myself not using a bag because it was a pain to unpack and pack up a bag after use. Ive come to realize that I am lazy. Sometimes I wouldn't even pack up the bag before I switched bags and end up with 3+ bags out and stuffing/dustbags laying around. 

I'm going to remove all the air paper stuffing from my bags and remove the dustbag from each bag. I will only keep the felt on the bags to prevent creasing and then the bag will be empty. Packing up my bags so carefully *may* have helped me prolong the condition of my bags but *carpe diem*! I get to now almost grab and go with a bag.


----------



## snowing may

jsmile said:


> I found myself not using a bag because it was a pain to unpack and pack up a bag after use. Ive come to realize that I am lazy.


+1. All of my CC bags are carefully packed and stored in the closet and my most convenient/ used grab-and-go bag is my no name canvas tote.


----------



## Belkaa

I love the idea of using hooks for the chain.


----------



## Pinkie*

Egel said:


> You have special boxes for bags. Google will help. The boxes are from clear acrylic. You can put the bag in the box, there are little hooks so that the chain won't dent your bag and there are little holes for ventilation. If they get rained on, I don't know how much water will get trough the holes but it's safer than only dustbags.
> 
> View attachment 5308965


Wow


----------



## chanelxo996

Hey you all! I’m a Chanel newbie and was just wondering if with this storage i’m doing everything I can to keep them as pretty for as long as possible? Thank you already for your answers and feedback! Happy to hear tips on what I can do better  is standing up the best way?


----------



## Hakuhaku

chanelxo996 said:


> Hey you all! I’m a Chanel newbie and was just wondering if with this storage i’m doing everything I can to keep them as pretty for as long as possible? Thank you already for your answers and feedback! Happy to hear tips on what I can do better  is standing up the best way?



I do this hanging the chains up with 3M hooks too, and hopefully it helps to reduce risk of having chain marks without affecting the structure. But I also keep them out of their dustbag to prevent colour transfer plus to let them breathe better.


----------



## ziyulovepink

I just tuck the chain in the bag and store in the dust bag then the box as it was arrived.


----------



## ping_xox

mischa_fan said:


> I store them in their dustbags in a dry cabinet


Hi ! Can you please share what humidity level you set it to?

i am afraid that it may dry out the leather

How often do u take the bags out to air it?


----------



## mischa_fan

ping_xox said:


> Hi ! Can you please share what humidity level you set it to?
> 
> i am afraid that it may dry out the leather
> 
> How often do u take the bags out to air it?


Hi I set it to the lowest humidity, which is around 50-55RH. I don’t take them out to air at all and so far the bags are doing okay


----------



## ping_xox

mischa_fan said:


> Hi I set it to the lowest humidity, which is around 50-55RH. I don’t take them out to air at all and so far the bags are doing okay


Thats a relief!

how long have you been keeping the bags in the dry cabinet?

i am going abroad for about two years and will be leaving behind many bags and there is no one at home that will take the time to care for my bags 

i hope this will be my solution


----------



## sparklywacky

Chiara Ferragni stores her Chanel bags as if they are folded clothes:




Whatever floats her boat, I guess!


----------



## protein_

I mean, these 2 comments say it all.

The first one especially...


----------



## waterlily112

sparklywacky said:


> Chiara Ferragni stores her Chanel bags as if they are folded clothes:
> 
> Whatever floats her boat, I guess!



Yikes, I think my folded clothes are handled better than her bags


----------



## A bottle of Red

sparklywacky said:


> Chiara Ferragni stores her Chanel bags as if they are folded clothes:
> 
> View attachment 5379027
> 
> 
> Whatever floats her boat, I guess!


Just makes her look like she doesn't care/appreciate them


----------



## Cali2HI

I’d worry about color transfer if my bags were stored like clothes without their dust bags. I store my bags side by side in the dust bags. The top of bags are exposed for air circulation and the chains wrapped with either tissue or a clean wash cloth to avoid imprinting the leather.


----------



## jessgirlbby

how do you stuff your CF's? Mine didn't come with any tissue paper on the inside - i'm wondering if a bag organiser or bag pillow is better? or could I simply buy regular tissue paper and stuff the bag this way.


----------



## sparklywacky

jessgirlbby said:


> how do you stuff your CF's? Mine didn't come with any tissue paper on the inside - i'm wondering if a bag organiser or bag pillow is better? or could I simply buy regular tissue paper and stuff the bag this way.


Bag pillow is a great option especially if the fit is customized for the bag.

I use air pillows which usually are used for stuffing packages.


----------



## sep99

Hi all

Any recommended of dry cabinet? Thank you.


----------



## sep99

ping_xox said:


> Thats a relief!
> 
> how long have you been keeping the bags in the dry cabinet?
> 
> i am going abroad for about two years and will be leaving behind many bags and there is no one at home that will take the time to care for my bags
> 
> i hope this will be my solution



hi, mind sharing a pic of your dry cabinet. And what brand are you using pls. Thank you


----------



## sep99

mischa_fan said:


> Hi I set it to the lowest humidity, which is around 50-55RH. I don’t take them out to air at all and so far the bags are doing okay


hi, mind sharing a pic of your dry cabinet. And what brand are you using pls. Thank you


----------



## Maddie4

Should the classic flaps be stored with the flaps completely closed or is it okay to keep them open? I went a bit overboard with the felt and I don't know if storing it this way is doing more harm than good and causing a crease on the back. Here's pictures.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Maddie4 said:


> Should the classic flaps be stored with the flaps completely closed or is it okay to keep them open? I went a bit overboard with the felt and I don't know if storing it this way is doing more harm than good and causing a crease on the back. Here's pictures.


I just put mine with stuffing.. in the dustbag with the chain in the separate back compartment provided for the dustbag and close mine with the felt inside so zipper put no dent marks on inner flap


----------



## fsadeli

Just wondering if I travel to Asia and humid country, will the bag be okay to stand a week full of humidity? I'll be staying at my friend's house so I think it's impossible to bring dehumidifier to their pkace to protect the bags. Are molds growing easily within days?


----------



## alxyoung

Are bag pillows worth it? Interested in hearing from those who’ve tried them!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

alxyoung said:


> Are bag pillows worth it? Interested in hearing from those who’ve tried them!


For a classic flap (or any structured east-west style bag), no. But for a bag that is more prone slouch over time, definitely. I use them in my hermes bags and have been pleased with their ability to help keep the structure.


----------



## milkycherry

fsadeli said:


> Just wondering if I travel to Asia and humid country, will the bag be okay to stand a week full of humidity? I'll be staying at my friend's house so I think it's impossible to bring dehumidifier to their pkace to protect the bags. Are molds growing easily within days?


Hi babe, I think it shouldn't be an issue. I live in Singapore (very humid) and I keep my CF in its dust bag but air it once in a while, and I don't have a dehumidifier.


----------



## stephbb9

I store my bags in the boxes. Most are not in the dust bag because it’s black and the bag is a different cover. Unless it’s tweed or all black, then in goes in the dust bag.
My bags are protected by the paper and felt they gave or I also add soft paper towels on top to avoid the chains from touching and rubbing against the bags. 
I really don’t understand why most dust bags are black… The last time I bought a light colored one, the SA took it out of another white non Chanel dust bag. That’s the way it came in, brand new and never touched! Then she gave me both but clearly the white dust bag isn‘t the normal Chanel black one.
I air out the bags here and there when I don’t use them.


----------



## ParisChanel

Just purchased my first Chanel classic flap last month....so a newbie to the brand and have been reading a ton about how to store the bag etc....

I just ordered a pillow off of etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/836332...36332671&click_sum=b1f249d9&ref=hp_rv-2&sts=1

Should I be concerned about using this in my new classic flap?  I was using a t-shirt before ordering this...after reading about different fillers I want to make sure this won't damage my bag in anyway!  

Appreciate any advice/input!


----------



## papertiger

Rwood325 said:


> Just purchased my first Chanel classic flap last month....so a newbie to the brand and have been reading a ton about how to store the bag etc....
> 
> I just ordered a pillow off of etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/836332...36332671&click_sum=b1f249d9&ref=hp_rv-2&sts=1
> 
> Should I be concerned about using this in my new classic flap?  I was using a t-shirt before ordering this...after reading about different fillers I want to make sure this won't damage my bag in anyway!
> 
> Appreciate any advice/input!



Just make sure it's all natural fibres

If you're using regularly, should be OK anyway.


----------



## Cali2HI

Living in a humid city compared to a dry metro city, I now store my bags upright, stuffed with tissue or clean cotton wash cloths/hand towels in their dust bags with the top of the dust bag exposed. I don’t put them in their box because it does not allow them to breathe and can cause them to mold. Dehumidifiers are a must in humid climate. I place them inside the bag. I let my bags breathe every month by giving them a couple of days to lounge around the house.


----------



## PurseCloset

stephbb9 said:


> I store my bags in the boxes. Most are not in the dust bag because it’s black and the bag is a different cover. Unless it’s tweed or all black, then in goes in the dust bag.
> My bags are protected by the paper and felt they gave or I also add soft paper towels on top to avoid the chains from touching and rubbing against the bags.
> I really don’t understand why most dust bags are black… The last time I bought a light colored one, the SA took it out of another white non Chanel dust bag. That’s the way it came in, brand new and never touched! Then she gave me both but clearly the white dust bag isn‘t the normal Chanel black one.
> I air out the bags here and there when I don’t use them.


Do u all store the bags standing upright or lying on its back? Would standing upright for prolonged period of time,  cause wrinkling at the base of the bag ? Coz others say lying on its back will cause the quilts to deflate. Therefore,  to stand upright or not?



Cali2HI said:


> Living in a humid city compared to a dry metro city, I now store my bags upright, stuffed with tissue or clean cotton wash cloths/hand towels in their dust bags with the top of the dust bag exposed. I don’t put them in their box because it does not allow them to breathe and can cause them to mold. Dehumidifiers are a must in humid climate. I place them inside the bag. I let my bags breathe every month by giving them a couple of days to lounge around the house.


Does the bag wrinkle at the base of stand upright for long?



sparklywacky said:


> Chiara Ferragni stores her Chanel bags as if they are folded clothes:
> 
> View attachment 5379027
> 
> 
> Whatever floats her boat, I guess!


That looks terrible really. The bags will misshapen n squashed up


----------



## PurseCloset

Does anyone know what causes wrinkling at the base of the classic flap caviar? Is it storage? Cause I seldom use mine n starting to see creases forming the the corner base of the bag, back n front. I leave my bag standing upright n stuffed with paper


----------



## stephbb9

PurseCloset said:


> Do u all store the bags standing upright or lying on its back? Would standing upright for prolonged period of time,  cause wrinkling at the base of the bag ? Coz others say lying on its back will cause the quilts to deflate. Therefore,  to stand upright or not?


I put them on their back. I haven’t noticed anything. Most of my bags are caviar.
I don’t see why they would deflate though as they seem very rigid. I never even think it was possible.
However if you put them standing without the box I could see why the bag would sag as it ages and becomes softer if you use it a lot, especially lambskin. 
I have heard that rotating from standing to upright can help. Not sure? 
Depends on the space you have in your closet!


----------



## alxyoung

If you store the bag on it’s back, the weight will put pressure on the quilts, causing them to soften—or “deflate.” Best to store your bag upright, out of its box, and with the chains wrapped, which is what Chanel.com also recommends.


----------



## stephbb9

alxyoung said:


> If you store the bag on it’s back, the weight will put pressure on the quilts, causing them to soften—or “deflate.” Best to store your bag upright, out of its box, and with the chains wrapped, which is what Chanel.com also recommends.


So I guess it could also deflate at the base if standing? 
It’s a no win situation then…


----------



## Swanky

Mine all been sitting on their bottoms for years and are fine.  The softer totes without structure, obviously are squishier at the bottoms, but I have them all stuffed and sitting.


----------



## stephbb9

Swanky said:


> Mine all been sitting on their bottoms for years and are fine.  The softer totes without structure, obviously are squishier at the bottoms, but I have them all stuffed and sitting.


Mine have been on their back in boxes for years too and are ok. Should I change them then?


----------



## alxyoung

stephbb9 said:


> So I guess it could also deflate at the base if standing?
> It’s a no win situation then…



It depends what style you’re referring to. Classic flaps have flat bottoms, so not something you have to worry about. The boy is also rigid. I don’t own a 19 so can’t recommend a solution.


----------



## Swanky

stephbb9 said:


> Mine have been on their back in boxes for years too and are ok. Should I change them then?



I think if what you're doing is working, why change it!


----------



## PurseCloset

stephbb9 said:


> I put them on their back. I haven’t noticed anything. Most of my bags are caviar.
> I don’t see why they would deflate though as they seem very rigid. I never even think it was possible.
> However if you put them standing without the box I could see why the bag would sag as it ages and becomes softer if you use it a lot, especially lambskin.
> I have heard that rotating from standing to upright can help. Not sure?
> Depends on the space you have in your closet!


 Thanks for sharing
Guess rotating the bags upright or lying on the back are good options for now


----------



## calypsodc

I've stored my bags on their backs for more than 10 years in their boxes, haven't noticed any "deflating" in the quilting. But my bags are either caviar or calfskin so I guess they aren't as delicate? And I'm pretty certain my reissues won't be able to stand up on their own without falling over or leaning (which leads to other worries like creasing in corners and edges, etc)


----------



## Souzie

Upright, on display shelves. Never had a problem...


----------



## alxyoung

You can find Chanel’s guidance on Chanel.com or the app. Your SA should also be able to provide recommendations on specific styles.


----------



## cocobutter123

I usually store mine in a box too


----------



## Farkvam

Has anyone tried storing their Chanels on their side? I saw that suggested a couple times by companies like Leather Surgeons.

The reason I am trying this (starting today) is because it causes distance between the chain and the leather, which is a good thing. I tried tucking my chain inside the bag, but it damages the side of the inner flap. I saw someone one YT mention tucking the chain inside the bag damaged their inner flap as well...

My vintage is quite advanced in years and the lambskin is obviously from a delicate batch, so I am careful to find a storage method (especially for the chain) that won‘t cause long-term damage to the bag.


----------



## PurseCloset

Farkvam said:


> Has anyone tried storing their Chanels on their side? I saw that suggested a couple times by companies like Leather Surgeons.
> 
> The reason I am trying this (starting today) is because it causes distance between the chain and the leather, which is a good thing. I tried tucking my chain inside the bag, but it damages the side of the inner flap. I saw someone one YT mention tucking the chain inside the bag damaged their inner flap as well...
> 
> My vintage is quite advanced in years and the lambskin is obviously from a delicate batch, so I am careful to find a storage method (especially for the chain) that won‘t cause long-term damage to the bag.


I do that with my caviar classic double flaps, ie instead of letting it stand upright, I have it lying on its side with the flaps open. I will have the chains either lying outside of the bag or tuck it inside at the opposite side of the bag . 
This seems ok for the caviar which is sturdier but when I tried storing this way for my vintage lambskin moon (single) flap ( which is definitely softer leather) , the sides seemed to have formed creases  n wrinkles so I stopped doing that n have it standing upright now . Of coz this manner,  may cause creasing on its base but it's better than the sides creasing. I don't want it lying down n risk deflating the quilts.


----------



## Swanky

Farkvam said:


> Has anyone tried storing their Chanels on their side? I saw that suggested a couple times by companies like Leather Surgeons.
> 
> The reason I am trying this (starting today) is because it causes distance between the chain and the leather, which is a good thing. I tried tucking my chain inside the bag, but it damages the side of the inner flap. I saw someone one YT mention tucking the chain inside the bag damaged their inner flap as well...
> 
> My vintage is quite advanced in years and the lambskin is obviously from a delicate batch, so I am careful to find a storage method (especially for the chain) that won‘t cause long-term damage to the bag.


Laying them on their sides could take up quite a bit of room if you have a sizable collection. I store my chains in the bag and haven’t had any damage, if I noticed any, I’d wrap them in felt first, then tuck them in.


----------



## Farkvam

Swanky said:


> Laying them on their sides could take up quite a bit of room if you have a sizable collection. I store my chains in the bag and haven’t had any damage, if I noticed any, I’d wrap them in felt first, then tuck them in.


I can try that, thanks!


----------



## Farkvam

PurseCloset said:


> I do that with my caviar classic double flaps, ie instead of letting it stand upright, I have it lying on its side with the flaps open. I will have the chains either lying outside of the bag or tuck it inside at the opposite side of the bag .
> This seems ok for the caviar which is sturdier but when I tried storing this way for my vintage lambskin moon (single) flap ( which is definitely softer leather) , the sides seemed to have formed creases  n wrinkles so I stopped doing that n have it standing upright now . Of coz this manner,  may cause creasing on its base but it's better than the sides creasing. I don't want it lying down n risk deflating the quilts.


Hmm creases and wrinkles don’t sound good...mine is a soft lambskin on the sides so I wonder if that would happen to mine too. I will monitor it!


----------



## Swanky

Farkvam said:


> Hmm creases and wrinkles don’t sound good...mine is a soft lambskin on the sides so I wonder if that would happen to mine too. I will monitor it!



Never happened to my lamb WoC, still looks new after 15 years.


----------



## Leena.212

Hi everyone, i want to know how you store your Deauville? Upright or laying flat in the dustbag


----------



## Mi931

stephbb9 said:


> Mine have been on their back in boxes for years too and are ok. Should I change them then?


I realised that could be due to humidity, I get little bugs or aka booklice growing on the boxes and afraid mold will attack my bag I took all my bags out threw all the boxes. Stuff my bag and let them sit up right and have bunch of dehumidifier beads around dem.


----------



## Mi931

fsadeli said:


> Just wondering if I travel to Asia and humid country, will the bag be okay to stand a week full of humidity? I'll be staying at my friend's house so I think it's impossible to bring dehumidifier to their pkace to protect the bags. Are molds growing easily within days?


If u air it or there’s like good ventaliation it’s fine just don’t put it directly to sunlight. You can just get 1 box of thirsty hippo beads and put there to use : if it’s humid I will scare of bugs/book lice too.


----------



## Mi931

Marilla said:


> Those of you with Chanel 19s - how do you store them?
> I have a small size in lambskin. If I stand her up she starts to sag, if I hang her up it’s going to end up distorting the shape as it pulls on the flap, so she’s currently laying flat, but worries this will squash the puffy quilting!
> Am I just being too fussy??


Hey I realised it too, I use a chanel19 pillow  and stuff hanky at the back to prevent the sag. Aft a couple of use I realised the back will sag/sink in but aft my stuffing method it’s fine like back to shape. Don’t let it sleep ! It will sag at the back. I’m fussy as u!


----------

